# THE WEATHER CHANNEL



## DBSSTEPHEN

directv is currently in negotiations with the weather channel and if they do remove twc they will launch a new weather mix channel in hd. the weather mix channel will contain a weather radar and weather loop from stations round the country


----------



## PCampbell

Do you have a link to this?


----------



## Satelliteracer

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-fi-ct-directv-weather-20131226,0,3840158.story#axzz2oiT9CpeU


----------



## PCampbell

Thanks.


----------



## WB4CS

The new weather channel, WeatherNation is already live. It's been live since Dec 16 on channel 361.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/165379-satellite-national-hd-statusnotification-weathernation-hd-361-now-live/?p=3209505

I think it's an awesome channel, it actually plays 24/7 WEATHER. Who would have thought?? I contacted DirecTV today and voiced my opinion, told them I'd be perfectly happy if they let their contract with TWC expire. TWC has shifted so far away from weather it's ridiculous.


----------



## RunnerFL

WB4CS said:


> TWC has shifted so far away from weather it's ridiculous.


I'm pretty sure I heard they recently relaunched and went back to weather all the time now.


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard they recently relaunched and went back to weather all the time now.


Not quite. The allegedly have weather on screen "all the time" but they are still showing a lot of non-weather programming (weather/climate related shows instead of meteorologists doing forecasts).


----------



## RunnerFL

James Long said:


> Not quite. The allegedly have weather on screen "all the time" but they are still showing a lot of non-weather programming (weather/climate related shows instead of meteorologists doing forecasts).


Ahhh, gotcha. Sounds like what I read was misleading then.


----------



## Jeffro

Satelliteracer: Is there a reason that The Weather Nation logos are NOT in the "Compare TV Packages" page at DirecTV's website? If so, what is that reason?


----------



## inkahauts

Probably because it's so new.


----------



## mkdtv21

So does this mean if Directv makes a new deal with TWC we might lose the Weathernation?


----------



## wxman

mkdtv21 said:


> So does this mean if Directv makes a new deal with TWC we might lose the Weathernation?


That's my guess, although it's just an opinion. Isn't that what Dish did?


----------



## ejbvt

RunnerFL said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard they recently relaunched and went back to weather all the time now.


This got a lot of people excited for nothing. There isn't even a ticker all the time. It's awful. WeatherNation is NOT a good substitute though because it's not live. There is no "breaking severe" updates on the national feed. I have a local feed of WeatherNation that has local updates on the 5's and a different schedule than the national feed, but the local feed is even less updated than the national feed. WN needs to be like TWC used to be - LIVE, constant weather. They need to use their affiliations better. So far, so good with WeatherNation, but it needs to be greatly improved. The graphics are .. meh ... too. Not as bad as the new TWC (WEA?) maps that you can't read, but they could be better. And you don't need to show 7 day forecasts blown up for cities right next to each other.


----------



## Laxguy

As a pointer- TV Apps may give some exactly what they want for weather info; others, no.


----------



## Rich

WB4CS said:


> The new weather channel, WeatherNation is already live. It's been live since Dec 16 on channel 361.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/165379-satellite-national-hd-statusnotification-weathernation-hd-361-now-live/?p=3209505
> 
> I think it's an awesome channel, it actually plays 24/7 WEATHER. Who would have thought?? I contacted DirecTV today and voiced my opinion, told them I'd be perfectly happy if they let their contract with TWC expire. TWC has shifted so far away from weather it's ridiculous.


That's how the Weather Channel was when we first got it. People I knew would watch it for hours and always have it on in the background. It evolved, or de-evolved, to what it is today. Back then, it was always talked about at work. Now, I don't even turn it on. I'd rather use my phone app. I do like the WeatherNation channel.

Rich


----------



## Davenlr

I would vote to drop TWC. Weathernation is fine. Anyone needing local severe weather info would be better off using a local source anyway.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

wxman said:


> That's my guess, although it's just an opinion. Isn't that what Dish did?


well maybe we can get weather scan them and they can make an HD one for directv that covers the full lower 48.

weather mix channel in hd. the weather mix channel will contain a weather radar and weather loop from stations round the country. Kind seems like weather scan that is SD only right now.


----------



## Old_School

I use neither as i tune to the 6pm forecast on my local station as they seem to know just a little bit more about my local area. If there is severe weather i'll see a message pop up on my facebook feed from them or better yet, ill see in the sky that a storm is coming and then tune in to the local radar online to see whats up..

FWIW, if i had to chose, WeatherNation i feel is on the better track.


----------



## fluffybear

mkdtv21 said:


> So does this mean if Directv makes a new deal with TWC we might lose the Weathernation?





wxman said:


> That's my guess, although it's just an opinion. Isn't that what Dish did?


Why? DirecTV's customer base is large enough to support 2 different weather channels.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I don't recall the last time I watched a weather channel. For weather forcasts, I use Weather Underground, and I have a SAME radio for severe weather alerts. Like Sacramento gets frequent severe weather unlike other portions of the country (tornado alley, anyone?)


----------



## catnapped

fluffybear said:


> Why? DirecTV's customer base is large enough to support 2 different weather channels.


Not if NBC Universal(-slash-Comcast) has a say in it:

"We're the exculsive weather network on your service or we pull our other channels off"


----------



## joed32

WN has no local weather, useless to me.


----------



## damondlt

Drop the Weather Channel.
I think most people resort to their Local Channels, computers and Smart Phones anyway.


----------



## damondlt

> WN has no local weather, useless to me.


http://www.wunderground.com/

And their Radar loop is less then 3 minutes behind, not 15 minutes behind like the weather channels


----------



## fluffybear

Laxguy said:


> As a pointer- TV Apps may give some exactly what they want for weather info; others, no.


This is what I use when I am at the TV and want to know about the weather in MY AREA. No point waiting for the evening news as Atlanta area TV stations & Weather Channel and Weather Nation (Weather Nation which is also offered in the Atlanta area on WXIA 11.2) for the most part ignore everything south of the airport even though Peachtree City is where the National Weather Service's forecast center for Georgia is located so watching any of them is more or less useless.


----------



## joed32

damondlt said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/
> 
> And their Radar loop is less then 3 minutes behind, not 15 minutes behind like the weather channels


I have no problem finding weather information on line, just don't see the need for a national weather channel that has no local info. You can see the national weather on line as well but we're discussing TV channels.


----------



## fluffybear

catnapped said:


> Not if NBC Universal has a say in it ("we're the exculsive weather network on your service or we pull our other channels off")


I don't believe they can do that. 
If they could, you would have conglomerates like NBC Universal telling cable/satellite systems they can only carry NBC news & sports network :barf:

Weather Nation was exclusive to Dish for 4 whole days until the carriage dispute between Weather Channel & Dish. Since that time, it has been a digital sub-channel for the most part being offered on around 20 stations (plus about a dozen repeaters - mostly in Minnesota).

Personally, I would like to See DirecTV keep both. Maybe then WXIA would replace it on 11.2 with something such as Cozi TV or Antenna TV (currently being offered on WXIA's sister station WATL - 36.3)


----------



## jcwest

About the only time we watch the Weather Channel is during Hurricane season. 
We tune in to see where Jim Cantore is and THAT'S where the eye will cross.

J C


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Weathernation is fantastic. Weather Channel is good for tropical storms and little else.

I wouldn't miss TWC at all.


----------



## peds48

damondlt said:


> Drop the Weather Channel.
> I think most people resort to their Local Channels, computers and Smart Phones anyway.


little fact that is being dismissed. with the proliferation of smartphones, these weather channels have become useless for what they were supposed to provide.


----------



## RunnerFL

damondlt said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/
> 
> And their Radar loop is less then 3 minutes behind, not 15 minutes behind like the weather channels


That's where I get my weather too. I don't waste my time watching weather on tv, none of them can get the forecast right anyways.


----------



## Herdfan

catnapped said:


> Not if NBC Universal has a say in it ("we're the exculsive weather network on your service or we pull our other channels off")


I can understand all these other "weather related" programs airing during the day. But when I am going to bed in the evening, I want to be able to turn on TWC and get weather. Not Coast Guard Alaska. 

I would like to see Weather Underground have a channel.


----------



## mark40511

Weather Nation is so much better than TWC now! I wouldn't mind. I used to really like TWC. I do notice that WeatherNation does loop over night. I had it on one night and notice a met saying the same exact thing as he said in the last hour.....


----------



## Rich

damondlt said:


> Drop the Weather Channel.
> I think most people resort to their Local Channels, computers and Smart Phones anyway.


I even dropped the Weather Bug in favor of my smart phone app. Much better. Always handy.

Rich


----------



## Rich

damondlt said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/
> 
> And their Radar loop is less then 3 minutes behind, not 15 minutes behind like the weather channels


Nice site. Saved it. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich

wilbur_the_goose said:


> _*Weathernation is fantastic.*_ Weather Channel is good for tropical storms and little else.
> 
> I wouldn't miss TWC at all.


And so, the obsession begins. Be careful.

Rich


----------



## damondlt

> Nice site. Saved it. Thanx.
> 
> Rich


I love it,
I haven't used the Weather channel in years.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> That's where I get my weather too. I don't waste my time watching weather on tv, none of them can get the forecast right anyways.


You have to admit, seeing those poor souls standing on beaches in the middle or hurricanes is interesting. Seeing them in mild rainstorms that are supposed to be hurricanes or standing in an inch of snow that is supposed to be a blizzard is even funnier. I think. I'd miss those moments.

Rich


----------



## damondlt

> You have to admit, seeing those poor souls standing on beaches in the middle or hurricanes is interesting. Seeing them in mild rainstorms that are supposed to be hurricanes or standing in an inch of snow that is supposed to be a blizzard is even funnier. I think. I'd miss those moments.
> 
> Rich


Yea that was quite Funny.


----------



## Rich

damondlt said:


> Yea that was quite Funny.


Did you see the morons in Battery Park when Sandy hit NY harbor? I know how serious that was but what were they thinking?

Rich


----------



## damondlt

> Did you see the morons in Battery Park when Sandy hit NY harbor? I know how serious that was but what were they thinking?
> 
> Rich


Not sure , the could have just put out a camera, I don't need to see them standing in it LOL. All that tells me is weather men are dumb LOL.


----------



## V'ger

Well, the women on TWC glam it up a lot more. But only a couple hours a day of actual weather makes it frustrating and effectively useless.

I got upset when they started naming winter storms like hurricanes just for publicity.


----------



## KyL416

Herdfan said:


> I would like to see Weather Underground have a channel.


Considering that The Weather Channel purchased Weather Underground last year, the chances of that happening are slim to none.


----------



## richall01

No Alex Wilson, no Directv for Me  I like both THC and Weathernation. I do wish TWC would go back to all time weather! I don't care about there other shows.


----------



## nmetro

Probably not. Here's why, The Weather Channel is owned by NBC Universal. So, to get SyFy, USA, MSNBC, Universal Sports, Universal Network, NBC Sports Network, Ovation, We, CNBC, et. al., DirecTV will have to carry The Weather Channel. WeatherNation is much better; it is weather reports, which is the whole idea. The Weather Channel has turned into a reality channel, albeit weather related, with weather reports sprinkled in fro good measure. WeatherNation si what teh Weather Channel use dto be in its early days.


----------



## damondlt

nmetro said:


> Probably not. Here's why, The Weather Channel is owned by NBC Universal. So, to get SyFy, USA, MSNBC, Universal Sports, Universal Network, NBC Sports Network, Ovation, We, CNBC, et. al., DirecTV will have to carry The Weather Channel. WeatherNation is much better; it is weather reports, which is the whole idea. The Weather Channel has turned into a reality channel, albeit weather related, with weather reports sprinkled in fro good measure. WeatherNation si what teh Weather Channel use dto be in its early days.


drop them all, and lower my price

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

nmetro said:


> Probably not. Here's why, The Weather Channel is owned by NBC Universal. So, to get SyFy, USA, MSNBC, Universal Sports, Universal Network, NBC Sports Network, Ovation, We, CNBC, et. al., DirecTV will have to carry The Weather Channel. WeatherNation is much better; it is weather reports, which is the whole idea. The Weather Channel has turned into a reality channel, albeit weather related, with weather reports sprinkled in fro good measure. WeatherNation si what teh Weather Channel use dto be in its early days.


So, is bundling an exempt practice when it comes to negotiating packages with providers? I don't mean lower pricing if you buy all, but forcing you to take all or nothing.


----------



## inkahauts

nmetro said:


> Probably not. Here's why, The Weather Channel is owned by NBC Universal. So, to get SyFy, USA, MSNBC, Universal Sports, Universal Network, NBC Sports Network, Ovation, We, CNBC, et. al., DirecTV will have to carry The Weather Channel. WeatherNation is much better; it is weather reports, which is the whole idea. The Weather Channel has turned into a reality channel, albeit weather related, with weather reports sprinkled in fro good measure. WeatherNation si what teh Weather Channel use dto be in its early days.


Comcast can dream about being able to use the weather channel to leverage all those others but it won't happen. They aren't all up at the same time. Now they might try and leverage the others to get twc back on when those others come back up for renewal, but I'd bet they'd have to settle for less at that point than what they want today for twc.


----------



## inkahauts

peds48 said:


> little fact that is being dismissed. with the proliferation of smartphones, these weather channels have become useless for what they were supposed to provide.


I know a ton of older people in this country who will never have a smart phone and live in areas where weather is extremely important and will want a weather channel till the day they die. Maybe in another 40 years but for now, there's a need for these channels.

What sad is twc is trying to Figure out how to be more than what it was originally so it can make more money instead of just being happy being a cash cow...some times channels are best sticking to what they where when they where created and not trying to be "better"


----------



## Laxguy

inkahauts said:


> I know a ton of older people in this country who will never have a smart phone and live in areas where weather is extremely important and will want a weather channel till the day they die. Maybe in another 40 years but for now, there's a need for these channels.


Well, a desire. If weather watching is of prime importance, TWC is not the answer (nor is Weathernation). Radio, internet, or local TV are all alternatives. Or keeping an eye towards where storms tend to sweep in.


----------



## inkahauts

My 90 year old aunt living in the middle of Texas watches two main things. Sports and everyone's weather. And I know plenty of others similar.


----------



## Davenlr

Rich said:


> Did you see the morons in Battery Park when Sandy hit NY harbor? I know how serious that was but what were they thinking?
> 
> Rich


I cant remember which hurricane it was, but they were doing a live shot on the street parallel to the ocean, and acting like they were having trouble standing in the wind, when an SUV of college students pulled up behind them and started mooning the weather channels camera. I laughed my butt off.

Ah...I found it:


----------



## prushing

inkahauts said:


> My 90 year old aunt living in the middle of Texas watches two main things. Sports and everyone's weather. And I know plenty of others similar.


yep they would lose a lot of business from those older customers if they don't have a weather channel option


----------



## Araxen

+1 for dropping TWC. It is a channel that has become worthless as they have gravitated to a 24/7 reality TV cable channel. I love the new Weathernation channel too!


----------



## Kentstater

ok with me.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJt4nV6hM1Y


----------



## acostapimps

JoeTheDragon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJt4nV6hM1Y


 Even though thunderstorms are unheard of during snowstorms, he acts like he never saw a thunderstorm before 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RunnerFL

Rich said:


> You have to admit, seeing those poor souls standing on beaches in the middle or hurricanes is interesting. Seeing them in mild rainstorms that are supposed to be hurricanes or standing in an inch of snow that is supposed to be a blizzard is even funnier. I think. I'd miss those moments.
> 
> Rich


The best were the "Flood Waters" NBC was reporting on previously. The reporter was in a canoe and 2 men walked by and the water was barely above their ankles.


----------



## RunnerFL

The only reason for me to watch TWC is our hot local weather girl just left to work there.


----------



## Chuck W

fluffybear said:


> Why? DirecTV's customer base is large enough to support 2 different weather channels.


Yep, if they can support the amount of shopping channels they have, they can support 2 weather channels.


----------



## peds48

RunnerFL said:


> The best were the "Flood Waters" NBC was reporting on previously. The reporter was in a canoe and 2 men walked by and the water was barely above their ankles.


Wow, talk about sensationalism !!!!


----------



## Davenlr

Chuck W said:


> Yep, if they can support the amount of shopping channels they have, they can support 2 weather channels.


I am sure they could, if the weather channels in question paid DirecTv to be carried and gave DirecTv a cut of their profits, like the shopping channels do.


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> Wow, talk about sensationalism !!!!


The hosts called out the reporter pretty well, however.


----------



## Old_School

I find it rather humorus how there is a trapped ship in the antarctic ice and the Weather Channel is having live interviews with the crew...


----------



## Rich

Davenlr said:


> I cant remember which hurricane it was, but they were doing a live shot on the street parallel to the ocean, and acting like they were having trouble standing in the wind, when an SUV of college students pulled up behind them and started mooning the weather channels camera. I laughed my butt off.
> 
> Ah...I found it:


We used to drive to Times Square just to "shoot a moon" occasionally. It's really hard to get a full moon in a car. Windows just aren't big enough. But we persevered and got our shots in. Never got caught.

Rich


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> The best were the "Flood Waters" NBC was reporting on previously. The reporter was in a canoe and 2 men walked by and the water was barely above their ankles.


I've never understood why people live so close to the river in Wayne. I've never understood why I bought a house so close to the Raritan River. You'd think growing up down the shore in NJ, I'd have been more aware of the flooding possibilities.

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

D* gets paid to carry the shopping channels. They'll take as many as they can get (as I fondly recall 1996 when they only had a few shopping channels).

Back on topic - Drop TWC and send a message that we don't want your darn reality shows.


----------



## cypherx

All channels these days have deviated to reality shows. Really is A&E about "Arts and Entertainment" anymore? Is Bravo about theater? Is MTV about Music? The answer is NO to all of those.

Also being an NBC/Comcast property, I think there could be some hard feelings between DirecTV and Comcast all from that CSN Sportsnet Philly debate where Comcast will not let that network on. That's fine with me, I have no regional sports fees because of it, so it can stay that way for all I care. But Oxygen, Esquire and Sprout are all NBC Comcast properties but they are not in HD with DirecTV. So TWC might have to negotiate big with other properties to stay. Like say "we will give you Esquire, Oxygen and Sprout in HD as well as keep TWC for the new negotiated price".

Why would Weather Nation get cut either? There's more than one sports channel, more than one music channel, more than one movie channel, so surely there can be more than one weather channel. It's all about options for the very diverse subscriber base. Being added so quickly, couldn't WN sue DirecTV if they pulled it off so fast? I'm sure Weathernation is loving the fact that they have millions of potential viewers now with the carriage on DirecTV. Prior to that they were literally a nobody. I'm sure they would want to fight to stay on DirecTV.


----------



## ATLFAN48

This ain't G4. This one gets resolved rather quickly is my bet.


----------



## PCampbell

"Spokespeople for DirecTV and the Weather Channel declined to comment on their talks. The carriage agreement expires at the end of the year."

The end of the year is soon.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-fi-ct-directv-weather-20131226,0,3840158.story#ixzz2p5xNLiqp


----------



## jle1639

I HOPE DIREC DROP THE TWC. :rotfl:


----------



## spikor

I hope they keep Weather Nation on.....I like it a whole lot better than the Weather Channel....This channel is all Weather....Imagine that all weather... No digging in the Rocks for Jems... no Coast Guard Alaska etc. and so on.....IF they want to have those Shows on they need to add a SubChannel. I no longer care for the Weather Channel and their LACK of Weather.....Weather Nation said they will be updating their Maps and Graphics soon as well.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

spikor said:


> I hope they keep Weather Nation on.....I like it a whole lot better than the Weather Channel....This channel is all Weather....Imagine that all weather... No digging in the Rocks for Jems... no Coast Guard Alaska etc. and so on.....IF they want to have those Shows on they need to add a SubChannel. I no longer care for the Weather Channel and their LACK of Weather.....Weather Nation said they will be updating their Maps and Graphics soon as well.


drop Weather Channel now they are not even showing live reports to night.


----------



## mws192

I see it's still on and with the storm about to hit the northeast, I can't say I'm surprised.

I wonder if this is a temporary extension or if a deal was reached.


----------



## dpeters11

When I saw a Sixto Report on my inbox this morning, I was expecting it to be dropping the channel. I think it's not necessarily that they have to drop it on expiration, but the owner can require it to be dropped. But there likely was an extension. 

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## john262

nmetro said:


> Probably not. Here's why, The Weather Channel is owned by NBC Universal. So, to get SyFy, USA, MSNBC, Universal Sports, Universal Network, NBC Sports Network, Ovation, We, CNBC, et. al., DirecTV will have to carry The Weather Channel. WeatherNation is much better; it is weather reports, which is the whole idea. The Weather Channel has turned into a reality channel, albeit weather related, with weather reports sprinkled in fro good measure. WeatherNation si what teh Weather Channel use dto be in its early days.


That may or not be true. It depends on how their contract with Directv reads.


----------



## peterav

WeatherNation does not have live continuous weather. They record and playback their shows. They are just a small outfit with limited resources so I don't trust them to have accurate and reliable weather. The quality of the info will be a major downgrade if they end up replacing TWC, and another example of DirecTV screwing us.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

peterav said:


> WeatherNation does not have live continuous weather. They record and playback their shows. They are just a small outfit with limited resources so I don't trust them to have accurate and reliable weather. The quality of the info will be a major downgrade if they end up replacing TWC, and another example of DirecTV screwing us.


no example of comcast / nbc screwing us all.

They killed G4 / tech and the scifi channel lost good shows.


----------



## richall01

Why no local Weather on Weathernation? I like both.


----------



## catnapped

mws192 said:


> I see it's still on and with the storm about to hit the northeast, I can't say I'm surprised.


Ahem, that's Snowstorm Hercules, buddy! Better get it straight or else! LOL :rotfl:


----------



## Bambler

One thing about these disputes up until now (as far as I'm aware of) is that channels rarely get dropped permanently once they've been carried for a long time. I think Dish has a few and maybe DirecTV as well, but so far, that seems to be the exception and not the rule. 

However, and this is a big however, if carriage agreements continue to become an item of contention (highly likely), and channels do get permanently dropped, we should be seeing prices drop if a big one goes bye-bye or multiple small ones (cumulatively). 

I would be curious if DirecTV--who recently raised prices noting increased programming costs--would go the other way if they dumped a carriage agreement, without any intention of carrying it or anything else like it in the future?

I would imagine that there might be some backlash if they didn't do this, not a wide backlash, but a backlash nonetheless. I would be up in arms. Personally, I don't believe DirecTV would ever do this, no matter what got chopped.

The question I have is: how would you feel if they chopped off a channel on the order of $1 to $2 per month and didn't adjust your bill accordingly? What would happen if, over the span of two years, they dropped multiple channels totaling $5 or more per month without any adjustment and instead continued to raise prices? Would you leave?


----------



## Laxguy

If ESPN got dropped, I'd bet on a price reduction. Others, no, as they're too small in relation to the over all package, and as channels get added, there's no immediate price increase.


----------



## dpeters11

If especially was dropped for any length of time, there would be a mass exodus, and a drop in price would add to a serious cash flow problem. You'd probably have to call to get a credit. But, I don't think it would ever happen. Dish would do it first. 

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## farmerdave4

Dish pulled the same trick a few years ago to push TWC to become a real weather channel again, it never happend. Just a bunch of theater.


----------



## iceburg02

inkahauts said:


> I know a ton of older people in this country who will never have a smart phone and live in areas where weather is extremely important and will want a weather channel till the day they die. Maybe in another 40 years but for now, there's a need for these channels.


Probably the same demographic that's keeping the newspaper industry on life support :slowgrin:


----------



## Araxen

Holy cow at TWC on-screen graphics when they decide to cover real weather! They take up literally half the screen. What a joke!


----------



## Herdfan

peterav said:


> They are just a small outfit with limited resources so I don't trust them to have accurate and reliable weather. The quality of the info will be a major downgrade if they end up replacing TWC, and another example of DirecTV screwing us.


All TWC does is regurgitate what ONE of the several weather models, the GFS, spits out. And it gets it wrong about half the time. Take yesterday's storm for example, the NAM and the European had it building for several days, but until the GFS showed it, not a peep from TWC. Then all of a sudden we have Winter Storm Hercules.

I don't care how small their budget is if they can analyze multiple models and not just follow one.


----------



## jeepwrang3

TWC has gone the way of MTV. They no longer show their base product, and have a ton of crappy shows instead. Weathernation looks good enough for me.


----------



## dpeters11

Herdfan said:


> All TWC does is regurgitate what ONE of the several weather models, the GFS, spits out. And it gets it wrong about half the time. Take yesterday's storm for example, the NAM and the European had it building for several days, but until the GFS showed it, not a peep from TWC. Then all of a sudden we have Winter Storm Hercules.
> 
> I don't care how small their budget is if they can analyze multiple models and not just follow one.


But how much of the European model data is freely available? Isn't most of it paid access, and how expensive is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

Herdfan said:


> All TWC does is regurgitate what ONE of the several weather models, the GFS, spits out. And it gets it wrong about half the time. Take yesterday's storm for example, the NAM and the European had it building for several days, but until the GFS showed it, not a peep from TWC. Then all of a sudden we have Winter Storm Hercules.
> 
> I don't care how small their budget is if they can analyze multiple models and not just follow one.


Hercules turned out to be pretty mild. I had both my driveway and the widow's next door done so quickly I couldn't believe it. About 6-8" of light fluffy stuff. My son said his drive home from work at eleven o'clock last night wasn't bad. My phone app was more correct than any TV content that I saw.

Rich


----------



## peds48

Rich said:


> Hercules turned out to be pretty mild. I had both my driveway and the widow's next door done so quickly I couldn't believe it.


Perhaps you might want to start doing mine...


----------



## damondlt

> Hercules turned out to be pretty mild. I had both my driveway and the widow's next door done so quickly I couldn't believe it. About 6-8" of light fluffy stuff. My son said his drive home from work at eleven o'clock last night wasn't bad. My phone app was more correct than any TV content that I saw.
> 
> Rich


Yea we only got about 7 here and it was so lite, but it is only 4 degrees out too.

I have only half a crew today 5 took a sick day, which is fine, 2 are plowing and shoveling out my rentals other 3 are clearing out our construction site for our new venture.

I'm in the office, getting ready to meet some important people who know how to run a restaurant .

Should be fun.


----------



## Rich

peds48 said:


> Perhaps you might want to start doing mine...


I don't even want to do mine...

Rich


----------



## Herdfan

dpeters11 said:


> But how much of the European model data is freely available? Isn't most of it paid access, and how expensive is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is a paid access model, but if a local weather blogger/TV Station (blogger is the head meteorologist) can afford it then I think any "national" weather service should be able to as well.



Rich said:


> My phone app was more correct than any TV content that I saw.
> 
> Rich


Which app are you using?


----------



## acostapimps

I'm surprised that near 2 feet of snow that we got on new years eve, we had no signal issues, but then again it wasn't slushy wet snow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DodgerKing

acostapimps said:


> Even though thunderstorms are unheard of during snowstorms, he acts like he never saw a thunderstorm before
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalk mobile app


Unheard of? I have been in at least 4 thunder snow storms every year. Most of the time it snows hard here in the mountains it is during a thunderstrom.


----------



## Rich

DodgerKing said:


> Unheard of? I have been in at least 4 thunder snow storms every year. Most of the time it snows hard here in the mountains it is during a thunderstrom.


We get them here in NJ, too.

Rich


----------



## ep1974

jeepwrang3 said:


> TWC has gone the way of MTV. They no longer show their base product, and have a ton of crappy shows instead. Weathernation looks good enough for me.


Hope Directv will keep both, but if one had to go, I would prefer to keep WeatherNation.


----------



## James Long

I will be very disappointed in DirecTV if they drop WeatherNation. Threatening to add the channel as a negotiation ploy is one issue ... but actually introducing the channel to customers and then pulling it is not good.


----------



## RAD

James Long said:


> I will be very disappointed in DirecTV if they drop WeatherNation. Threatening to add the channel as a negotiation ploy is one issue ... but actually introducing the channel to customers and then pulling it is not good.


Didn't Dish do exactly that when they were negotiating with TWC last time around?

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## James Long

RAD said:


> Didn't Dish do exactly that when they were negotiating with TWC las time around?


Yes ... the channel was on for a few days and then pulled with additional promises made (it was to be replaced by a regionalized 24/7 weather channel that never came). I remain disappointed even though years have passed and I generally don't watch TWC (I did use the weather app on the receiver earlier today to look at the forecast).

I don't like broken promises - and while DirecTV has not promised that WeatherNation will be carried, making the channel available is on some level a promise. (Have they even announced the channel? I don't see a press release or see it on their package comparison page.) It is not something that millions will leave DirecTV over, but it isn't good to add channels just to be dropped.


----------



## acostapimps

DodgerKing said:


> Unheard of? I have been in at least 4 thunder snow storms every year. Most of the time it snows hard here in the mountains it is during a thunderstrom.


Well YMMV, but I've never seen it, what I did seen is a huge snowstorm one day, and thunder rain showers the next day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt

Rich said:


> We get them here in NJ, too.
> 
> Rich


Here in Pa too

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## PCampbell

We get them in Mi at times but it is rare.


----------



## mlyles

May be a little off-topic. But has anyone else's Local On The 8's stopped working? That's the only reason I watched TWC. It stopped showing up about 3 months ago. HR24.


----------



## PCampbell

Working here. When on TWC hit the red button for local then delete and renter your zip.


----------



## mlyles

It worked! Thanks, dude.


----------



## PCampbell

Cool, now back to topic dump TWC.


----------



## peds48

PCampbell said:


> Cool, now back to topic dump TWC.


 !rolling


----------



## acostapimps

PCampbell said:


> Cool, now back to topic dump TWC.


The Weather Channel or Time Warner Cable?


----------



## PCampbell

Both! :grin:


----------



## Dude111

WB4CS said:


> The new weather channel, WeatherNation is already live. It's been live since Dec 16 on channel 361.


Indeed and its MUCH BETTER than TWC is now!! (Does anyone think they will screw it up??)


----------



## mws192

Looks like the temporary agreement ends Monday.

http://www.keeptheweatherchannel.com

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## loudo

This morning the Weather Channel is saying that DirecTV will drop them on Tuesday, and to call DirecTV and complain. They sound really concerned as every so often the announcers talk about it.

The Weather Channel just doesn't get the message. When people turn to their channel they want to see the weather, not reality shows. That is what we have The Discovery Channels for. If Weather Nation adds the local forecasts I won't miss the Weather Channel at all.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I'll be glad to see them go.


----------



## jimmie57

loudo said:


> This morning the Weather Channel is saying that DirecTV will drop them on Tuesday, and to call DirecTV and complain. They sound really concerned as every so often the announcers talk about it.
> 
> *The Weather Channel just doesn't get the message. When people turn to their channel they want to see the weather, not reality shows. *That is what we have The Discovery Channels for. If Weather Nation adds the local forecasts I won't miss the Weather Channel at all.


+1 for sure.
I rely on my computer for the weather.


----------



## damondlt

jimmie57 said:


> +1 for sure.
> I rely on my computer for the weather.


Yep , along with 3 locals that text me during school related and weather related Emergencies .
Every time I go to the weather channel, they always have some BS show on. I can watch shows like this on Discovery channel.


----------



## loudo

jimmie57 said:


> +1 for sure.
> I rely on my computer for the weather.


I do also, along with my smartphone. But occasionally I like to turn to the Weather Channel for weather, but now reality shows.


----------



## Rich

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'll be glad to see them go.


Aww, now we'll miss all the guys standing in light rain waiting futilely for the hurricane that's gonna miss us. And you know Jim Cantore is gonna get swept out to sea one of these days. We'll all miss that.

Rich


----------



## Rich

damondlt said:


> Yep , along with 3 locals that text me during school related and weather related Emergencies .
> Every time I go to the weather channel, they always have some BS show on. I can watch shows like this on Discovery channel.


That the Nixle alerts? I get them and find them quite handy.

Rich


----------



## ATLFAN48

As a Premier sub with four sports packages I am dead set against anytime content is taken away no matter what that content happens to be. The bigger issue here is that this is once again DTV vs. Comcast. Even if you're on board with TWC going away, will you be when it is SCI-FY, USA, MSNBC, etc. First it was G4 and now TWC. Comcast is the poster child for why providers should not be allowed into the content business on a national level. It's fine when we're talking about a channel exclusive to that system but not one with national feed. Every sub should fight for TWC, because sooner or later its going to be a channel you do care about and don't want to see dropped. If it does go away our bills won't drop anyway. Although given TWC's reach I can't see this one going away forever no matter what happens Tuesday.


----------



## cypherx

Yeah I think Comcast just wants to sabotage and jeopardize DirecTV. They won't even allow CSN Philly on the system because they are too afraid to have subscriber defications to direcTV. Well maybe if they would focus on their core product, deliver a good one and believe in it- they could wash that fear away and instill a fair playing ground. They haven't added any new HD for over 2 years. 

Anyway I think a lot stems from the sports net debate and then into G4 and now TWC. Notice we don't have Esquire, Oxygen or Sprout in HD either. I think losing TWC is just going to aggravate the existing rift between DirecTV and Comcast. Looks like we will never see new NBC/Comcast content in HD unless the two companies can be adults and put their differences aside. Though I think it's mostly on Comcast because they know they have a **** product and if DirecTv had all the same content all comcast would have left is Internet and phone subs.


----------



## damondlt

Rich said:


> That the Nixle alerts? I get them and find them quite handy.
> 
> Rich


You get your school closings and delays, along with any severe weather alerts that are issued, I have it set for 3 counties.
Its nice!

WNEP.com


----------



## Rich

cypherx said:


> Yeah I think Comcast just wants to sabotage and jeopardize DirecTV. They won't even allow CSN Philly on the system because they are too afraid to have subscriber _*defications*_ to direcTV. Well maybe if they would focus on their core product, deliver a good one and believe in it- they could wash that fear away and instill a fair playing ground. They haven't added any new HD for over 2 years. Anyway I think a lot stems from the sports net debate and then into G4 and now TWC. Notice we don't have Esquire, Oxygen or Sprout in HD either. I think losing TWC is just going to aggravate the existing rift between DirecTV and Comcast. Looks like we will never see new NBC/Comcast content in HD unless the two companies can be adults and put their differences aside. Though I think it's mostly on Comcast because they know they have a **** product and if DirecTv had all the same content all comcast would have left is Internet and phone subs.


Sorry, not trying to be mean, but I almost fell off my chair laughing when I saw that. Thanx for the chuckle.

Rich


----------



## damondlt

ATLFAN48 said:


> . Comcast is the poster child for why providers should not be allowed into the content business on a national level. It's fine when we're talking about a channel exclusive to that system but not one with national feed. Every sub should fight for TWC,


So by your claim, we should just keep paying more money because we don't want to piss off Comcast?

We know our bills won't drop, we are not stupid. But fixing a drippy faucet early prevents more near future damage.


----------



## scr

Seems like every time I get a storm in the area and go to the Weather Channel there is some weather related reality show on. If the storm is close and big enough the satellite pixels out any way so I don't have much use for TWC. I liked the weather channel website until it became one third weather and two thirds ads.

I think they changed the format to weather reality because most people tuned in got the weather and moved on in about 10 minutes.

I use the National Weather Service, ad free, online and a weather alert radio for all my weather needs


----------



## ATLFAN48

damondlt said:


> So by your claim, we should just keep paying more money because we don't want to piss off Comcast?
> 
> We know our bills won't drop, we are not stupid. But fixing a drippy faucet early prevents more near future damage.


No, but I am a big believer in you get what you pay for. I have no problem paying $220+ plus for tv. But if I'm gonna pay it I better not be denied anything just because two companies have a well known grudge. You've should have seen the way the Comcast tech acted in '01 when he came to close our account. It is my one luxry I can't drive so no car. I own my house so no rent. And this hard line stance is not going to fix anything just deprive folks of content and in this case needed content. WN is an absolute joke.


----------



## catnapped

"Highway Through Hell" is on now, followed by another episode then "Heavy Metal Monsters".

Sounds like life-or-death programming alright!


----------



## damondlt

ATLFAN48 said:


> No, but I am a big believer in you get what you pay for. I have no problem paying $220+ plus for tv. But if I'm gonna pay it I better not be denied anything just because two companies have a well known grudge. You've should have seen the way the Comcast tech acted in '01 when he came to close our account. It is my one luxry I can't drive so no car. I own my house so no rent. And this hard line stance is not going to fix anything just deprive folks of content and in this case needed content. WN is an absolute joke.


Get what you pay for? We pay more now then ever and get less then ever.
Tv right now is a joke!
And the money we pay for this crap is Ridiculous.
Grudge or not got nothing to do with value. So you just keep paying!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

We need more channels like Weather Nation - a channel that's true to its mission. 

We've already lost Court TV, The Nashville Network, Music Television, Video Hits 1, Cable News Network, CNN Headline News etc. We don't need Weather Channel jumping to the dark side.


----------



## Laxguy

damondlt said:


> Get what you pay for? We pay more now then ever and get less then ever.


That's not my experience.

Why not drop all pay-for services? Or stop complaining! Or both! Please!


----------



## damondlt

Laxguy said:


> That's not my experience.
> 
> Why not drop all pay-for services? Or stop complaining! Or both! Please!


I'm not complaining, clearly if you read the post I quoted you would have figured that out.
And don't tell TV content now days is good.
I do more channel surfing now then I've ever done.


----------



## ATLFAN48

But thats the point of this that you are missing. If Comcast does this everytime one their channels comes up for renewal, then pretty soon we will have to go pc to get content that should be on tv. If your bill is too steep then you have options including other providers. But, content droppage doesn't solve anything. In the G4 case I have come around to DTV side after a couple years of thought, but this time the ball is in DTVs court, they will blink.


----------



## damondlt

ATLFAN48 said:


> But thats the point of this that you are missing. If Comcast does this everytime one their channels comes up for renewal, then pretty soon we will have to go pc to get content that should be on tv.


Thats Directvs own Fault, and I've never said otherwise.

But if content is poor , in this case it is, they/ we all shouldn't be stuck with the bill when its contract time.


----------



## mike1977

damondlt said:


> Get what you pay for? We pay more now then ever and get less then ever.
> Tv right now is a joke!
> And the money we pay for this crap is Ridiculous.
> Grudge or not got nothing to do with value. So you just keep paying!


Hear Hear!

I wouldn't mind if the L&O:SVU / NCIS channel went. I wouldn't miss too much if Syfy went either...I'd just buy the episode to whatever off Amazon the next day. Or wait and see if it ends up on Netflix.


----------



## SayWhat?

TWC is their own worst enemy and they're making fools of themselves with this nonsense

Dump'em.


----------



## KyL416

ATLFAN48 said:


> In the G4 case I have come around to DTV side after a couple years of thought, but this time the ball is in DTVs court, they will blink.


It took you a couple of years to turn against G4, despite them being a shell of their formerself at the time and the only reason why we had them was because they bought Tech TV, had all their personalities relocate, only to fire them all right before the holiday season, less than 6 months into the merger.


mike1977 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the L&O:SVU / NCIS channel went.


Considering that USA has the highest rated show on cable whenever Monday Night Football isn't in season, barring some major impasse that will never happen.

As for the rest of NBCU/Comcast, DirecTV DID renew the deal with the Comcast portion of the company last year, it's just that for once it didn't involve a potential dispute or a demand to carry other channels so there was no major media coverage outside of a small article on one of the industry news sites (either Variety, Multichannel or Broadcasting and Cable). Since that was reported content from E!, Esquire, NBC Sports and Golf Channel are now available in HD on demand along with their's and Sprout's On Demand content being available out of home on the DirecTV app. The NBC Universal portion of the company (Bravo, Chiller, CNBC, CNBC World, Cloo, msnbc, mun2, NBC, Oxygen, Syfy, Telemundo, Universal HD, USA) is still under the old pre-merger contract. Other channels like TWC, Universal Sports (which recently started having HD content available on Demand), TV One and FearNet are joint ventures and/or minority partnerships and have their own affiliate relations.


----------



## damondlt

The Latest:
*UPDATE, 2:05 p.m.:* DirecTV sent us the following statement:

*We remain in discussions with The Weather Channel on how to provide its service to our customers at the best value since people now use so many other ways to retrieve weather-related information. We launched WeatherNation (DIRECTV channel 361) as an alternative to provide 24/7 hard news weather coverage in response to numerous customer complaints that more than 40 percent of The Weather Channel's programming is dedicated to reality television shows. DIRECTV also offers city-by-city weather coverage on more than 1,400 local broadcast stations and on DIRECTV's emergency channels in times of severe weather.*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2014/01/11/weather-channel-urging-viewers-to-pressure-directv-not-to-drop-network/


----------



## AMike

Living in a top market, we can effectively rely on our local stations to provide us the severe weather coverage when necessary. Case in point, today here in Atlanta, we had some rough weather here this morning and usually when that occurs, we are conditioned to tune to one of the local stations instead of the Weather Channel.

The Weather Channel lost me when they started going with personalities instead of real meteorologists aka Al Roker. Good riddance and hopefully WeatherNation will remain a permanent fixture.


----------



## jerrylove56

When the "fanboys" come out and attack whatever corporate is railing against, I get suspicious. Weathernation is nothing more than a cheap "made-in-China" comparison to the Weather channel. I don't watch weather 24-hours a day. I will call and ***** and complain if weather channel is removed, Including dropping programs.


----------



## SayWhat?

jerrylove56 said:


> I will call and ***** and complain if weather channel is removed, Including dropping programs.


TWC should no longer be considered a viable weather source.


----------



## Mariah2014

Agree it is about 45 percent reality programing on weekdays and 60 percent reality on weekends. Then what weather programing they do have isn't completely weather anymore either.


SayWhat? said:


> TWC should no longer be considered a viable weather source.


----------



## peds48

jerrylove56 said:


> I will call and ***** and complain if weather channel is removed, Including dropping programs.


Since it seems this is the minority, not sure much will get done


----------



## gphvid

The Weather Channel isn't so DirecTV is actually doing the right thing here.


----------



## Maruuk

I loved and relied on TWC for years when I was traveling constantly--I'd check in at the United lounge at say 2am and there would be Viv, baby bump as per always, detailing exactly what I needed to know when I needed to know it. But lately this ridiculous glut of stupid-ass reality garbage has removed my ability to access real time weather info 24/7. I've lost a lot of respect for the brand. I'd welcome a new format that understood folks need weather updates 24/7, not some BS drivel about last Summer's tornadoes or some flood from 100 years ago.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

gphvid said:


> The Weather Channel isn't so DirecTV is actually doing the right thing here.


and if it get's pulled in say a few years it dies like G4?


----------



## Maruuk

I have noticed that TWC is co-opting a lot of their moronic mothball content with live coverage lately, almost like they're trying to convince folks not to kill them. Used to be they would do that just during big storms. Now half the time you tune into a scheduled canned crapfest they are pitching actual weather, or more likely, on one of their 12-minute commercial breaks that come up every 6 minutes.

I'd like to see what D* has got for an alternative. The naked French weather girl would be a great start...

I remember reading that some new TWC exec a few years back demanded more sex appeal from TWC women to boost ratings. They've never really had any. Hint hint D*! The LA market weather girls and of course Mexico have got the right idea.


----------



## Maruuk

WeatherNation is awful, just checked it out. Totally Amateur Hour.


----------



## James Long

Maruuk said:


> I have noticed that TWC is co-opting a lot of their moronic mothball content with live coverage lately, almost like they're trying to convince folks not to kill them.


It seems that they are going out of their way to be "live" and "weather". Not what they were doing before the storm hit a week ago.

They improved their service when DISH dropped them a few years ago as well. These contract disputes are a wake up call for them. Unfortunately DISH didn't keep "The Weather Center" (predecessor to WeatherNation) to keep the pressure on TWC to stay focused on weather. And the promised regional WeatherScan channels did not arrive either.

Whatever deal DirecTV works out with The Weather Channel I hope that it does not end with TWC slipping away from weather again (until the next contract dispute) or DirecTV being forced to remove the competition.

BTW: The countdown at the top of the screen and sidebar notice of the conflict with DirecTV are appearing on the DISH Network feed of TWC.


----------



## cl5549

What "Weather" Channel? TWC is nothing but BORING REPETITIVE REALITY shows on customers money AND it helps pay for their employees to fly around the country performing "weather studies" AND televise sensational gloom and doom past weather disasters Over and Over and Over and Over...........TWC televised the midwest snow storm a day AFTER it occurred last week as it was heading east. TWC should be named NY and Atlanta Weather. Dropping TWC would free a slot for a REAL weather spot. No big deal Direct Tv -save some dough and let it go.


----------



## Maruuk

At least Jim Cantore & friends LIVE in an actual snowstorm is way better than Weathernation's still photographs depicting generic weather! They're one step short of Steve Carrell showing up and freaking out that his legs have disappeared because he's wearing green pants.


----------



## SayWhat?

Maruuk said:


> WeatherNation is awful, just checked it out. Totally Amateur Hour.


It's not supposed to be showey and glossy. It's supposed to be factual and current.

I don't understand why anyone would turn to a national broadcast seeking LOCAL information. Use your local media sources or the National Weather Service site for your area.

TWC could go off the air completely and there would not be a 'public safety' issue.


----------



## Game Fan

TWC is lobbying heavily for DirecTV to keep them. On their iPhone app and their on screen personalities. They are nervous the income stream will be shut off. I for one won't miss them. They have become too full of themselves. Their personalities, incessant commercials, original programming and etc... I'll just watch WeatherNation and my local weather. Bye TWC!


----------



## catnapped

Maruuk said:


> I have noticed that TWC is co-opting a lot of their moronic mothball content with live coverage lately, almost like they're trying to convince folks not to kill them. Used to be they would do that just during big storms. Now half the time you tune into a scheduled canned crapfest they are pitching actual weather, or more likely, on one of their 12-minute commercial breaks that come up every 6 minutes.


Once the contract is renewed you can be assured that they'll go back to their old ways (all crap, all the time)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Maybe we need D* to do an out clause in the contract. Too much reality TV, we'll drop you.

TWC is a joke. I also have Verizon FiOS, and even there the HD feed of TWC doesn't provide any local information. You need to go to SD to see that.

Besides, you can get a MUCH better weather info at www.weather.gov


----------



## Laxguy

And don't forget TV Apps for local weather, local radar, and customizing additional locals so you can see how your parents are doing in Miami.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

James Long said:


> It seems that they are going out of their way to be "live" and "weather". Not what they were doing before the storm hit a week ago.
> 
> They improved their service when DISH dropped them a few years ago as well. These contract disputes are a wake up call for them. Unfortunately DISH didn't keep "The Weather Center" (predecessor to WeatherNation) to keep the pressure on TWC to stay focused on weather. And the promised regional WeatherScan channels did not arrive either.
> 
> Whatever deal DirecTV works out with The Weather Channel I hope that it does not end with TWC slipping away from weather again (until the next contract dispute) or DirecTV being forced to remove the competition.
> 
> BTW: The countdown at the top of the screen and sidebar notice of the conflict with DirecTV are appearing on the DISH Network feed of TWC.


likely for cable viewers in HD on cable systems with out the IntelliStar 2 / WeatherStar HD.


----------



## Rich

AMike said:


> Living in a top market, we can effectively rely on our local stations to provide us the severe weather coverage when necessary. Case in point, today here in Atlanta, we had some rough weather here this morning and usually when that occurs, we are conditioned to tune to one of the local stations instead of the Weather Channel.
> 
> The Weather Channel lost me when they started going with personalities instead of real meteorologists aka Al Roker. Good riddance and hopefully WeatherNation will remain a permanent fixture.


Living in what is probably the top market, I can get at least five different forecasts on any given day. I don't trust the locals. I do like and trust my phone app and use that. Sad thing about that is I'll never get to see Jim float out to sea while broadcasting.

Rich


----------



## James Long

Maruuk said:


> At least Jim Cantore & friends LIVE in an actual snowstorm is way better than Weathernation's still photographs depicting generic weather!


I don't find the forecast to be any better from the field than it is from the studio. Sure, they can tell you what already happened with a live camera - and perhaps explain the scope of the problem with that famous picture that is worth 1000 words - but the computer that does the forecasting is not out in the field. It is back at the studios. All the fancy computer modeling that tells you (via a meteorologist) what is likely to happen next is done in the safety of the home office.

The "let us go stand in the weather" shots are gimmicks ... they can be fun - throw the young "weather girl" in a parka and make her stand in the weather gazebo outside the station while giving the weather. But they are gimmicks. How many times last week did I need to see someone throw hot water into the air to make instant snow? How many banana hammering a nail demonstrations did I need to see? Yes, it was cold outside. Hell in Michigan froze over.

There is entertainment value in putting a person in a storm for the viewer's amusement. I'll agree to that. But I don't agree that it makes the forecast any better. That is done by spending money on forecasting tools.


----------



## jamieh1

Im scrolling thru the guide and now from 2pm till 4am Monday morning there is only reality programs scheduled. No live weather.

But funny thing is they are showing weather, maybe TWC is avoiding showing non weather programs until the dispute is over.


----------



## AMike

In looking at TWC's Facebook feed, I noticed someone mention that there is a new weather network launching later this year. Some of the folks are ex-TWC people and have pledged 24/7 weather with no reality programming. Perhaps this may be an alternative down the road?

http://www.networkweathercompany.com


----------



## SayWhat?

James Long said:


> The "let us go stand in the weather" shots are gimmicks ... they can be fun - throw the young "weather girl" in a parka and make her stand in the weather gazebo outside the station while giving the weather. But they are gimmicks.
> 
> There is entertainment value in putting a person in a storm for the viewer's amusement. I'll agree to that.


I don't. It's contradictory to the point. You don't tell someone how dangerous a storm is by putting someone out in it.

A snow storm is one thing. There is no excuse for Hurricane shots like that.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jamieh1 said:


> Im scrolling thru the guide and now from 2pm till 4am Monday morning there is only reality programs scheduled. No live weather.
> 
> But funny thing is they are showing weather, maybe TWC is avoiding showing non weather programs until the dispute is over.


I noticed that too. So if someone is scanning through the guide and sees those shows listed they may not tune in to see weather.


----------



## glrush

TWC does NOT show "reality programming". Per a post from TWC on Facebook, these shows are properly called "Natural Drama". Whoever in the PR department who dreamed that up should be either fired or put into government.

For TWC to say losing coverage is a public safety issue shows how desperate they are. If there is weather in my area I turn to a local station. I also find it hilarious that Cantore is the face of TWC on this issue; they must think that if he is on, the audience is so conditioned that when they see him on TV, there must be a disaster coming. Pathetic.

All this said, I never like to lose channels and hope TWC stays on. I would miss Jen Carfagno !


----------



## jerrylove56

peds48 said:


> Since it seems this is the minority, not sure much will get done


So its evil Comcast's fault that DTV decided to hike my bill again? :eek2: I don't think so. This "drive" to change the content and how TWC delivers it is nonsense and nothing more than DTV playing "spin doctor" with the facts and hide the real reason for price increases, greed. There are a lot of channels worse than TWC with questionable programming methods. (HLN, FOX News, MSNBC, etc..,) Yet where are all the fanboys with their complaints, surely DTV wants to hear about them.


----------



## jamieh1

I love how directv is running there scroll over top of twc's scroll.


----------



## jamieh1

I wonder if Weather Nation is temp. The scroll running on The Weather Channel says that DTV is in active discussions with TWC, then says "In the mean time, Please enjoy Weather Nation on Ch 361 compliments of Directv" Sounds like it may be temp. So if TWC stays on that Weather Nation may be gone.


----------



## PCampbell

jerrylove56 said:


> So its evil Comcast's fault that DTV decided to hike my bill again? :eek2: I don't think so. This "drive" to change the content and how TWC delivers it is nonsense and nothing more than DTV playing "spin doctor" with the facts and hide the real reason for price increases, greed. There are a lot of channels worse than TWC with questionable programming methods. (HLN, FOX News, MSNBC, etc..,) Yet where are all the fanboys with their complaints, surely DTV wants to hear about them.


The Weather Channel is not the only channel that has lost its way, when there contract comes up DTV will here about them.


----------



## zeus

As someone living in Maine, TWC is pointless. They usually have a huge banner covering the entire state on every map and generally act like the state doesn't exist. Honestly, the only weather they actually cover is that which is effecting the Northeast megalopolis, otherwise it is reality programming. I already have 150 reality television channels so I won't miss this one. 

On the flipside, Weathernation is great! Real weather. Real modeling. Coverage of all areas. Couldn't be happier with it and I suspect that if D* sticks with them, great things could happen down the road as more resources are made available.


----------



## PCampbell

jamieh1 said:


> I wonder if Weather Nation is temp. The scroll running on The Weather Channel says that DTV is in active discussions with TWC, then says "In the mean time, Please enjoy Weather Nation on Ch 361 compliments of Directv" Sounds like it may be temp. So if TWC stays on that Weather Nation may be gone.


Whatever the outcome I hope Weather Nation stays.


----------



## peds48

jerrylove56 said:


> So its evil Comcast's fault that DTV decided to hike my bill again? :eek2: I don't think so. This "drive" to change the content and how TWC delivers it is nonsense and *nothing more than DTV playing "spin doctor" with the facts* and hide the real reason for price increases, greed. There are a lot of channels worse than TWC with questionable programming methods. (HLN, FOX News, MSNBC, etc..,) Yet where are all the fanboys with their complaints, surely DTV wants to hear about them.


The fact is that TWC used to deliver weather 24/7. Not anymore, and as such they have become useless, at least for providing weather which is "tune" they are trying to sing now....


----------



## KyL416

PCampbell said:


> Whatever the outcome I hope Weather Nation stays.


Same here, I hope DirecTV keeps it no matter what happens. As for those complaining about their production quality, they are running promos about upgraded graphics and more live content coming soon.


----------



## jrh1985

KyL416 said:


> Same here, I hope DirecTV keeps it no matter what happens. As for those complaining about their production quality, they are running promos about upgraded graphics and more live content coming soon.


Really? Have you seen it on DTV's WN? I haven't seen anything on my local WN. I'll have to look at their website tonight.


----------



## FussyBob

Laxguy said:


> And don't forget TV Apps for local weather, local radar, and customizing additional locals so you can see how your parents are doing in Miami.


but it's brought to you by TWC, so if TWC goes so does the app.


----------



## FussyBob

I really don't get TWC's position. They are scared to lose the 20M viewers, simple keep the current cost or lower it, end of discussion.

I have both DTV and local cable and the cable version of TWC is much, much, better. It has constant scrolling updates of conditions and details for the immediate area and surrounding areas. I live in northeast PA small city of 30K. The local on the the 8's for the DTV version is a joke compared to the cable version. The last time I watched the DTV version was Sandy.


----------



## Laxguy

FussyBob said:


> but it's brought to you by TWC, so if TWC goes so does the app.


Ten-four, at least initially. Another party could make a TV app that does the equivalent, content coming from Gov. weather. (?)


----------



## bnwrx

Laxguy said:


> Ten-four, at least initially. *Another party could make a TV app that does the equivalent, content coming from Gov. weather. (?)*


We had one before.....Some private party had designed and it was available in the "old" TVApps.....before the current HD Apps. It could be configured for your local zip code and had a 5 day forecast, from the NWS. I think it even had a real local radar image available....


----------



## loudo

zeus said:


> As someone living in Maine, TWC is pointless.


That is for sure. It is like we don't even exist, most of the time. They talk about how cold NYC is when it is 20 degrees and we are below "0" and don't even get a mention.


----------



## bnwrx

My wife pointed this out to me....Anybody else see this article?:

http://www.miamiherald.com/2014/01/11/3864638/weather-channel-says-safety-at.html

The link is from the Miami Herald, but it also appeared in in our local paper...
So now it is a safety risk that Congress needs to act on.... !rolling


----------



## Laxguy

Er, yeah, that was in their original press release, which a new poster kindly started another thread with. Outrageous to try to pull in our overworked Congress people. (cough). Still, a safety risk!! Gimme a break. Your safety is at risk if you rely solely on TWC for anything.


----------



## Davenlr

How interesting....The guide shows they are running the reality show "Prospectors" but instead they are running live weather interspersed with whining about DirecTv dropping them in 23 hours. So NOW they decide to show some weather eh?


----------



## acostapimps

Why would I watch The No Weather Channel to watch weather forecast anyway, if all their forecasting is exaggeration, and they treat every little storm like a hurricane, even if rains for a few minutes, I just rather watch my local station or smartphone weather app for actual and factual weather. #The NoWeatherChannelSucks#

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwest

Laxguy said:


> And don't forget TV Apps for local weather, local radar, and customizing additional locals so you can see how your parents are doing in Miami.


TV Apps Weather is done by The Weather Channel. Won't the App get dropped as well??

J C


----------



## Hdhead

Directv holds the trump card on this issue. Accept our terms or we're outa here. Hang in there Directv don't flinch.


----------



## SayWhat?

jcwest said:


> TV Apps Weather is done by The Weather Channel. Won't the App get dropped as well??
> 
> J C


I'm not into silly gadgets, but aren't there dozens of those from other sources? Like local media? You know, people that might actually know what's going on in their own area?


----------



## zeus

Davenlr said:


> How interesting....The guide shows they are running the reality show "Prospectors" but instead they are running live weather interspersed with whining about DirecTv dropping them in 23 hours. So NOW they decide to show some weather eh?


While it's funny from an informed perspective, it's also quite disingenuous. They figure with the current stir that people will tune in to see what they might be missing should the channel be dropped. They'd look stupid claiming The Weather Channel is _literally_ a life and death necessity and then air an all day marathon of cheezy reality shows.


----------



## AMike

jcwest said:


> TV Apps Weather is done by The Weather Channel. Won't the App get dropped as well??
> 
> J C


When you press the red button on the remote while watching TWC, you get this message with your local weather, "Don't let DirecTV control the weather". You'd think DirecTV could edit this.


----------



## loudo

I will miss the Weather App, more than the actual Weather Channel, but I have one on my phone I can use instead.


----------



## Laxguy

loudo said:


> I will miss the Weather App, more than the actual Weather Channel, but I have one on my phone I can use instead.


Same, by a large factor. It could be substituted for another app.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Wow, this is a crazy scare tactic by the Weather channel just to make money, your local media always has the best coverage of your area and people can always use the internet to get information as well. 
This is just another reason so many are cutting the cord, cable prices have to rise yearly because of Cable Networks demands


----------



## nmetro

Safety risk? There is something called all weather NOAA radio (KBOU). There is also this:

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/national.php?thumbs=on

And:

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KCOLONGM53

I can get instant weather, without having to wait for the commercial and/or reality program to end.

During the recent flooding, here in Longmont, Colorado, I used the above resources, plus the City of Longmont Emergency Web Sites it what I used. I never once tuned to The Weather Channel.

It is more of a safety risk that The Weather Channel exists, because people get a false sense of security that nothing is happening in their area. The flooding here, was one of those instances. It was the local city officials, and stream tracking equipment, managed by NOAA, that helped to put out teh alerts, not some talking head in Atlanta. NBC Universal should just convert Teh Weather Channel to 24x7 Weather Disaster Movies to compliment "Sharknado" on SyFy. They certainly have a large library of B" Movies. And, one night a week, they can have "WWF All Weather Smack-Down".


----------



## Whogaman

Just wondering, if DirecTV does shut down the Weather Channel, will WeatherNation come up with an app that will replace the one DTV has now?  

Peace Whoga


----------



## acostapimps

I think they'll have a name for this dispute as well


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I couldn't watch TWC anyway during severe weather. I get SEARCHING FOR SIGNAL 771 !rolling


----------



## SayWhat?

There's a LOT more truth to that than they want to acknowledge.


----------



## PCampbell

I use my antenna during a storm, not much fade.


----------



## acostapimps

I use my phone.


----------



## HarleyD

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I couldn't watch TWC anyway during severe weather. I get SEARCHING FOR SIGNAL 771 !rolling


BINGO! The fact that satellite TV is subject to weather-based failure makes it unsuitable and unreliable as a vehicle for delivering severe weather information lifelines.

To me that fact alone renders TWC's argument invalid.


----------



## Nick

*Weather War*s

Needless to remind viewers that 'The Weather Channel'
is owned by NBC Universal which, in turn, is owned by
Comcast, the largest MVPD in the country (world?). Any
questions about mega-merger conflicts, anti-trust issues
and downright corporate bullying must also be addressed.

Those of us who remember the giant AT&T monopoly and
resulting court/AG-ordered divestiture should divine where
this is going. Don't you love it when two multi-billion dollar
mega-duopolies duke it out in the streets over our eyeballs?

Ready the seismographs! :flaiming


----------



## SayWhat?

> According to SNL Kagan, an industry consulting firm, the Weather Channel currently has an average subscription fee of 13 cents per-month, per-subscriber. DirecTV, being one of the nation's biggest pay-TV distributors with over 20 million subscribers, has a slightly lower rate, people familiar with the matter say.
> 
> A Weather Channel spokeswoman says it is seeking only one penny more per-month, per-subscriber and that DirecTV actually wants to cut the current fee. A DirecTV spokesman countered that the increase is "substantially more" than one cent. Typically, programming rates increase on an annual basis over the life of a contract. Even if it is just a penny for the entire contract, that still translates to a $2.4-million increase per year.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-weather-channel-directv-20140113,0,4281398.story


----------



## loudo

I think that The Weather Channel is going to face the same issue when it comes time to renew with DISH and the cable systems. I have heard many people complain about the reality shows in place of weather and they are not all DirecTV customers.


----------



## Nick

> Jim Cantore: 'It's Just Irresponsible For DIRECTV to Drop The Weather Channel'


With just hours to go until the deadline for The Weather Channel and DIRECTV to reach a new carriage agreement, *Jim Cantore* has penned a column arguing that the channel needs to remain on the air "as a trusted resource for those who need our information to stay prepared and ready for what the weather brings."
The deadline for a new carriage agreement is 12:01 a.m. Tuesday. As the last hours tick by, The Weather Channel has been using the hashtag #stormDIRECTV to continue its campaign on social media, as well as encouraging viewers to contact their representatives in Congress to ask them to intervene.

We are listening to all your constructive comments and at the end of the day I feel it's just irresponsible for DIRECTV to drop The Weather Channel and deny their viewers access to critical and potentially life-saving information in times of severe weather. I think it's a dangerous gamble to put lives at risk for a penny. I think you'll agree. Nobody can do weather like we do. Nobody.

In the event of a blackout, DIRECTV viewers would not be without a source for weather news: last month, DIRECTV added WeatherNation to its lineup, placing it right next to The Weather Channel on the dial.
"If we are not available to DIRECTV's 20 million viewers, they will miss the accurate and life-saving information we have been providing for more than 30 years," The Weather Company CEO *David Kenny* said in a statement. "We have offered the industry's best rate for our programming and are committed to reaching an agreement."

Mediabistro.com


----------



## MysteryMan

Who needs The Weather Channel when one can purchase a Weather Rock. It's suspended by a cord and placed outdoors in plain view. If you can see it's shadow it's sunny. If it's wet it's raining. If it's white it's snowing. If it's covered with ice it's freezing. If you can't see it it's foggy. If it's swaying it's windy. Very accurate.


----------



## acostapimps

Directv if you're reading this DO NOT CAVE IN TO THEIR DEMANDS, They're showing weather right now just to prove a point, even if their crappy reality shows are scheduled, Then ones you pay, they'll laugh at the deal then return to reality programming. Simple as that. #NoWeatherChannelSucks#. P.S It was worth a try even if they're not reading this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ActiveHDdave

The quality of the Weather Channel's programming has really gone downhill in recent years...We all know that! But the Weather Channel's website has gone downhill too.! Have ever noticed that it is more like Animal Planet when you are checking your local weather? The videos need a really fast broadband connection to work right. And don't get me started on the naming of storms! I like the Wunderground Weather web site. But I am afraid the is going down the drain since it is owned by the weather Channel now. Have you checked out the beta version of Wunderground? It stinks!


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

MysteryMan said:


> Who needs The Weather Channel when one can purchase a Weather Rock. It's suspended by a cord and placed outdoors in plain view. If you can see it's shadow it's sunny. If it's wet it's raining. If it's white it's snowing. If it's covered with ice it's freezing. If you can't see it it's foggy. If it's swaying it's windy. Very accurate.


I saw one of these once... at the National Weather Service Office in Sacramento... =-) (Seriouslly!).


----------



## scottchez

if the weather channel is critical to safety and we should call Congress then Congress should make a law that ANYTIME there is a weather warning at ANY part of the country the weather channel must stop showing what ever history channel type of show they are playing at the time and cut into a live boadcast covering that warning. If there are warnings all day long then all day long they must be live covergae. 
this it will truely be a critical safety service.
I can wait for Dish to also threaten to dropo the weather channel, there contract is up next.


----------



## Draconis

Laxguy said:


> Er, yeah, that was in their original press release, which a new poster kindly started another thread with. Outrageous to try to pull in our overworked Congress people. (cough). Still, a safety risk!! Gimme a break. Your safety is at risk if you rely solely on TWC for anything.


 !rolling


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47

glrush said:


> TWC does NOT show "reality programming". Per a post from TWC on Facebook, these shows are properly called "Natural Drama". Whoever in the PR department who dreamed that up should be either fired or put into government.
> 
> For TWC to say losing coverage is a public safety issue shows how desperate they are. If there is weather in my area I turn to a local station. I also find it hilarious that Cantore is the face of TWC on this issue; they must think that if he is on, the audience is so conditioned that when they see him on TV, there must be a disaster coming. Pathetic.
> 
> All this said, I never like to lose channels and hope TWC stays on. I would miss Jen Carfagno !


i watch on Saturday and Sunday morning,i too dont like to lose channels and would miss Jen Carfagno, been watching her for years


----------



## loudo

Here is another log thrown onto the fire.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweather-announces-the-laun/22055195


----------



## Rickt1962

The Weather Channel has fallen just like SyFy channel did when NBC took over ! No longer following its grass roots ! I say good Riddance !


----------



## bnwrx

loudo said:


> Here is another log thrown onto the fire.
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweather-announces-the-laun/22055195


Accuweather has been around for a long time. Started by several folks at PennState University in the late 60s if I remember correctly. They are known for innovative technologies and localized forecasts. They do their own forecasting based on data gathered for their use, as opposed to most who use NWS data and forecasts. That sounds kinda neat if they will now have a channel for their information. Many local TV stations use Accuweather forecasts.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

Weather channel is now off of directv


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## onan38

Yep,I was watching to see if they would pull the plug and at midnight weather channel went to weather nation.


----------



## KyL416

The Weather App is gone too along with the weather forecast on DirecTV Active


----------



## James Long

The Weather Channel threw up a slate at 7 after:








(Only seen by people who still have the channel.)

They are still showing the self promotion "why we are great" pieces with some weather in between.


----------



## ATLFAN48

Here's the thing. TWC called DTV's bluff. They lost. Now comes the fun part . These two multi billion dollar idiots will get in a room and settle this thing. Its not a question of if but when the channel comes back. Each side put a number on the table and meet in the middle. My guess is its back no later than Thursday.


----------



## DMRI2006

Bravo to DirecTV on this one. The Weather Channel has gone right down the drain since NBC's takeover. It's hilarious reading their PR blasts that it's "reckless and dangerous" for DirecTV to remove the station when, nowadays, people receive weather alerts in real time on their cell phones, radios and local channels...while the Weather Channel airs reality shows, fear-mongering climate documentaries and sticks Cantore and Roker out in the snow to tell us how awful winter is. Not to mention their embarrassing "Winter Storm Naming" that nobody in the world gives a crap about except them. 

Yet another property NBC has utterly destroyed!


----------



## ATLFAN48

I am not sure whats to be celebrated here. For those of us that wanted it kept, its gone and for those of you that wanted it gone it will be back. So in a sense its a worthless event that should have been avoided. All this complaining about the reality shows is silly. Nobody watches weather 24/7 unless there is a weather event and most areas are served by locals anyway, so I don't get that complaint either.


----------



## James Long

The weather is over ... TWC is now playing Freaks of Nature (dated 1/12/14). Full screen, no weather.
The commercial break had no weather at the bottom of the screen ... and no "weather on the 8's".

They did run a Jim Cantore "DirecTV has dropped The Weather Channel" with DirecTV's 800 number and Mike White's email address to "voice your outrage" at the end of the break. But alas, no weather.


----------



## Dude111

> We are listening to all your constructive comments and at the end of the day I feel it's just irresponsible for DIRECTV to drop The Weather Channel and deny their viewers access to critical and potentially life-saving information in times of severe weather.


Oh my......... I wonder if they will listen to my truthful email about the quality of thier service going downhill?? (I was nice (No swearing or anything))

I find WEATHER NATION to be much better!


----------



## mike1977

James Long said:


> The weather is over ... TWC is now playing Freaks of Nature (dated 1/12/14). Full screen, no weather.
> The commercial break had no weather at the bottom of the screen ... and no "weather on the 8's".
> 
> They did run a Jim Cantore "DirecTV has dropped The Weather Channel" with DirecTV's 800 number and Mike White's email address to "voice your outrage" at the end of the break. But alas, no weather.


Ha...I knew it. It was a bait and switch tactic...glad Directv didn't bite.


----------



## SayWhat?

ATLFAN48 said:


> I am not sure whats to be celebrated here. For those of us that wanted it kept, its gone and for those of you that wanted it gone it will be back.


The channel has been gone for years and will not be back.

Time for the post mortem and funeral.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I am glad the weather is over. No more polar vortexes. No more snow and hurricanes. It is 72 in my house. I am happy happy happy!


----------



## RAD

Tuned to 362 this morning and get WeatherNation so TWC is gone.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## MonyMony

As a weather enthusiast I have no problem with Directv dropping TWC. I too am enjoying WeatherNation and hope it is a permanent addition to Directv's channel lineup. 

When TWC comes back hopefully it will be with less reality tv and a stipulation to stop naming winter storms!


----------



## damondlt

loudo said:


> Here is another log thrown onto the fire.
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweather-announces-the-laun/22055195


is accuweather owned by NBC?

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Mikej0530

I say forget the weather channel. Lets add a new hd channel.. Something new.


----------



## SayWhat?

> Weather Co., the Weather Channel's parent, is owned by a consortium that includes Comcast Corp. subsidiary NBCUniversal Inc. and private-equity firms Blackstone Group LP and Bain Capital LLC.


http://www.marketwatch.com/story/weather-channel-taken-off-directv-amid-dispute-2014-01-14

Not wild about those last two being involved either.


----------



## Hdhead

25,000,000 x $0.13 = $3,250,000 x12 = $39,000,000. Probably enough to get rid of Al Roker.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

Fox I think has sometime to do with it 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

Accuweather


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Telecom Techie

So, most of you guys don't like TWC... Your complaints are equally applicable to any other channel in my package.

My wife really likes TWC, just as it is. As much as I enjoy a good media business drama, my wife has not been pleased by the distraction.

When the on-screen countdown finished last night, two things happened promptly: 1.) TWC went to WeatherNation and 2.) My DirecTV service was disconnected.

Yes, TWC has gone down, and all of DirecTV will continue to accelerate down the very same decline.

It's time to light up that fiber! Even my wife is now ready to switch to IP-delivered content! Thank you, DirecTV!!!


----------



## trh

http://www.geofffox.com/

Nice blog.


----------



## peterav

Well I just cancelled my DTV, and about to call DISH to sign up. If DirecTV is not comitted to delivering the best TV to us, then I don't want to be thier customer. Maybe TWC is not the same, but DirecTV is far worse. 

All this for a penny a month. How stupid.


----------



## RAD

Also see the the weather TVApp is also now gone. Wonder if DIRECTV will come up with a replacement or it's just added to the graveyard of old apps?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## hasan

RAD said:


> Also see the the weather TVApp is also now gone. Wonder if DIRECTV will come up with a replacement or it's just added to the graveyard of old apps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


That was my most used D* app. Even though I have it on my S4 along with several others, I liked the convenience when couching it, as I'm not always tethered to the phone.
During big storms, I always made a point of checking TWC, mainly to see what they were doing along the path of the storm. Of course, for local health and safety, you can't beat a strong local channel like KCCI (CBS) in the central Iowa area. Their radar and explanations are first rate. As with most wx broadcasters, they do tend to hype the forecasts a bit.


----------



## SayWhat?

peterav said:


> If DirecTV is not comitted to delivering the best TV to us,


They are, hence the change.


----------



## loudo

peterav said:


> Well I just cancelled my DTV, and about to call DISH to sign up. If DirecTV is not comitted to delivering the best TV to us, then I don't want to be thier customer. Maybe TWC is not the same, but DirecTV is far worse.
> 
> All this for a penny a month. How stupid.


It happened before, could happen again. I know a lot of Dish & cable customers that are not to happy with the Weather Reality Channel, also.
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/news-articles/dish-network-drops-weather-channel/110967?rssid=20065


----------



## bnwrx

Whats interesting to me is that DTV put WN on 362. Typically when a dispute is unresolved there will be a slide in place on the disputed channel describing the situation. Thats what happened last Fall locally when DTV and our local ABC were in a dispute. It also happened in the past with various Sports channels that were in dispute. Filling the 362 slot with the competitor, tells me anyway, that it may not be resolved quickly. It may also mean that there are many DTV subscribers who didn't know WeatherNation existed on DTV and moving it to 362 gives it more exposure.


----------



## mhking

bnwrx said:


> Whats interesting to me is that DTV put WN on 362. Typically when a dispute is unresolved there will be a slide in place on the disputed channel describing the situation. Thats what happened last Fall locally when DTV and our local ABC were in a dispute. It also happened in the past with various Sports channels that were in dispute. Filling the 362 slot with the competitor, tells me anyway, that it may not be resolved quickly. It may also mean that there are many DTV subscribers who didn't know WeatherNation existed on DTV and moving it to 362 gives it more exposure.


Exactly - as a customer looking in from outside, this says to me that there is no conversation to be had between DirecTV and TWC, that the deal is done.

Now, I know better than that, but this may play out much longer than a few days or weeks even before TWC comes back.


----------



## SayWhat?

> Subscribers of the largest satellite TV provider lost access to the popular cable channel shortly after midnight on Tuesday because of a dispute over retransmission fees. The conflict highlights the growing friction between content producers and distributors over such "carriage" fees, a growing source of profits for media companies.


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/directv-users-lose-the-weather-channel-over-fee-dispute/

That's just the point though, it's NOT a popular channel:



> The Weather Channel, available in 100 million U.S. homes, averaged 214,000 daily viewers in 2013, down from 264,000 in 2011, according to data provided by Nielsen. The audience surged to 709,000 during Hurricane Sandy in 2012 and to 326,000 during this month's polar vortex, which led to subfreezing temperatures across the U.S.


http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-01-14/directv-drops-weather-channel-in-dispute-over-subscriber-fees

A lot of weather folks pretty much consider it a laughing stock.


----------



## crawdad62

Honestly I stopped watching TWC a long time ago. Exactly for the reasons stated by DTV. It wasn't really a conscious decision. I didn't say "Well screw that. TWC has another reality show on when I'm just trying to get a forecast." It was just more after going to the channel time and time again and not finding any real weather forecasts/news I just fell out of the habit of using the channel. I got to say WeatherNation looks pretty good. I'd be happy if they (DTV) just kept them.


----------



## jimmie57

crawdad62 said:


> Honestly I stopped watching TWC a long time ago. Exactly for the reasons stated by DTV. It wasn't really a conscious decision. I didn't say "Well screw that. TWC has another reality show on when I'm just trying to get a forecast." It was just more after going to the channel time and time again and not finding any real weather forecasts/news I just fell out of the habit of using the channel. I got to say WeatherNation looks pretty good. I'd be happy if they (DTV) just kept them.


+1


----------



## MysteryMan

Now that the channel has gone dark and the loss of $$$ is sinking in I'm getting the impression the head honchos at The Weather Channel are hearing Connie Francis sing "Who's Sorry Now?"!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Basically I like the Weather Channel, despite only viewing it occasionally.

This is obviously a business dispute situation. There will likely be more such "disputes" as 2014 unfolds.

Having seen things like Time Warner dropping a local network channel in one midwest city for 3 months before an agreement on price could be reached, Dish dropping several channels based on the content source asking price, and now this...I anticipate these kinds of actions will continue to happen for months and years to come. Greed has been driving the content production industry for some time.

As long as the cycle continues for content creators to increase pricing in larger-than-inflation rates, these kinds of things will continue and at some points channels will simply be dropped because the cost of carrying them outweighs the value to the provider's subscriber base (viewership numbers).


----------



## loudo

It would be interesting to see what Weather Nation charges per customer, versus what Weather Channel wants per customer.


----------



## rlavinder

There is also no weather information on the active channel. This makes no local weather information available for your zip code. I hope Directv comes up for a replacement app or a cover over WeatherNation's Local on the 5's. That is the only thing I watched TWC for (when it worked). If Directv does the local app then I can live without TWC and all of their non weather shows.


----------



## SayWhat?

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This is obviously a business dispute situation.


Of course it is, but in most of the disputes, the channel in question has some value and appeal.

TWC does not.


----------



## mhayes70

peterav said:


> Well I just cancelled my DTV, and about to call DISH to sign up. If DirecTV is not comitted to delivering the best TV to us, then I don't want to be thier customer. Maybe TWC is not the same, but DirecTV is far worse.
> 
> All this for a penny a month. How stupid.


Good luck with Dish. Because they do this more often than DirecTv does.


----------



## TBoneit

DMRI2006 said:


> Snipped...................Not to mention their embarrassing "Winter Storm Naming" that nobody in the world gives a crap about except them.


You don't want to know nor could I post here what my brother says about their naming of winter storms
Everything would just be a long set of Bleeps



mhking said:


> Exactly - as a customer looking in from outside, this says to me that there is no conversation to be had between DirecTV and TWC, that the deal is done.
> 
> Now, I know better than that, but this may play out much longer than a few days or weeks even before TWC comes back.


And when it is resolved D* may do a E* and bring them back on a different channel much like E* & AMC. I presume that hit them in the advertisement revenue pocket somewhat. I wonder if it will drag on as long as that dispute did?

TBoneit


----------



## Laxguy

James-

It's great to get your reports on what's happening now. Those two faced ba****ds!


----------



## TBoneit

mhayes70 said:


> Good luck with Dish. Because they do this more often than DirecTv does.


That used to be the way. Now they are pretty well matched, Not to mention that E* even has a sports channel that D* doesn't now. The fact that Charley would sign and DirecTV didn't tells me that D* is getting serious about keeping costs down.

For the foreseeable future I predict that disputes will happen between content providers and the companies that carry them be it Cable, Fios, AT&T or satellite. Feel free to disagree, I'm open to debate on the subject. In my area (NYC Metro area) Cable has also had disputes even with the Networks. And the Network stations here are corporate owned.


----------



## mnassour

I know this is only annecdotal, but the TWC Facebook page has exploded this morning with criticism. There are a FEW defenders, but most of the posters are saying TWC brought this on itself.


----------



## dpeters11

peterav said:


> Well I just cancelled my DTV, and about to call DISH to sign up. If DirecTV is not comitted to delivering the best TV to us, then I don't want to be thier customer. Maybe TWC is not the same, but DirecTV is far worse.
> 
> All this for a penny a month. How stupid.





peterav said:


> Well I just cancelled my DTV, and about to call DISH to sign up. If DirecTV is not comitted to delivering the best TV to us, then I don't want to be thier customer. Maybe TWC is not the same, but DirecTV is far worse.
> 
> All this for a penny a month. How stupid.


You do realize that Dish has dropped TWC before, they dropped AMC for almost 4 months, a long standing feud with Disney. With AMC, we had DirecTV customers leave when Dish added it in HD, who then either had to go without it, or come back to DirecTV.

I don't know if Weather Channel is telling the truth on the penny. I do know that if things really hit the fan and there's a bad storm, I'm not going to rely on satellite TV.


----------



## MysteryMan

peterav said:


> Well I just cancelled my DTV, and about to call DISH to sign up. If DirecTV is not comitted to delivering the best TV to us, then I don't want to be thier customer. Maybe TWC is not the same, but DirecTV is far worse.
> 
> All this for a penny a month. How stupid.


Had you done some research before rushing to judgement you would have learned DISH has a much higher rate of channels going dark because of disputes than DirecTV. Enjoy!


----------



## mridan

I could care less that the Weather Channel was dropped. Twenty years ago it would have been a big deal. With smart phones, tablets, and computers, who cares that they were dropped.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy

peterav said:


> Well I just cancelled my DTV, and about to call DISH to sign up. If DirecTV is not comitted to delivering the best TV to us, then I don't want to be thier customer. Maybe TWC is not the same, but DirecTV is far worse.
> 
> All this for a penny a month. How stupid.


The best TV is being delivered by DIRECTV. Sometimes to keep costs from further escalation, choices have to be made. I'll bet less than a thousand people scram over this pathetic channel.

Also, it's not just the $2.5 Million a pps equates; it's the 12 cents underneath it. So it's overpriced to begin with.


----------



## RunnerFL

peterav said:


> Well I just cancelled my DTV, and about to call DISH to sign up. If DirecTV is not comitted to delivering the best TV to us, then I don't want to be thier customer. Maybe TWC is not the same, but DirecTV is far worse.
> 
> All this for a penny a month. How stupid.


If you believe it was only a penny a month I have some swamp land to sell...


----------



## Herdfan

ATLFAN48 said:


> I am not sure whats to be celebrated here. For those of us that wanted it kept, its gone and for those of you that wanted it gone it will be back. So in a sense its a worthless event that should have been avoided. All this complaining about the reality shows is silly. Nobody watches weather 24/7 unless there is a weather event and most areas are served by locals anyway, so I don't get that complaint either.


I think you are correct in that it will come back and all this will have been about nothing.

But I disagree about the reality show aspect. When I am ready to go to bed, I used to turn on TWC to get an update on the WEATHER. I can't do that now, so the complaining about the reality shows is not silly.


----------



## KillSwitch

Why do I need a weather channel when I have a cell phone with apps? The Weather Channel is a dinosaur.


----------



## Riverpilot

Good riddance.

Keep Weather Nation, and bring on Accuweather in the 3rd/4th quarter. TWC turned into a joke of a channel and Directv told them to go pound sand. Love it.


----------



## SayWhat?

Herdfan said:


> When I am ready to go to bed, I used to turn on TWC to get an update on the WEATHER. I can't do that now,


On of the OTA channels here has a sub-channel that is all weather graphics 24 hours a day. 90% of that time it's nothing but weather. Part of the time they run public interest programming in an inset with weather graphics at the bottom and side.


----------



## PCampbell

For all the people switching providers what are you going to do when they drop a channel keep switching???


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

I'd hate to have been a buyer of these bonds....

******************

The Weather Company to Pay $600 Mln Dividend to Sponsors, Including Bain and Blackstone

June 6, 2013

http://www.pehub.com/2013/06/weather-company-pay-dividend-sponsors-including-bain-blackstone/

The Weather Company plans to pay a $600 million dividend to its shareholders. The Atlanta-based company is launching a $600 million dividend recap loan today, according to Thomson Reuters Loan Pricing Corp. Standard & Poor's Leverage Commentary & Data says proceeds will be used to fund a dividend that will go to the company's sponsors.

The new loan spurred Moody's Investors Service to downgrade Weather's corporate family rating to 'B1′ from 'Ba3.' The ratings agency said the downgrade reflects the company's sharp increase in leverage to 7.5x from 5.5x at March 31 due to the transaction.

******************


----------



## SayWhat?

> *One Pathetic PR Storm: Weather Channel's Strategy in DirecTV Fight Is Laughable*
> 
> Actually Jim, there are PLENTY of other options for those looking for a weather forecast, particularly during storm situations. Local news-largely relying on the National Weather Service and Doppler Radar-has very capable meteorologists to forewarn all potentially at risk before severe weather strikes. In fact, one major weather talent your execs just signed to much fanfare (and for millions of dollars)-Sam Champion-was on the air locally here in the New York area for 25 years on ABC-7. There's also local radio, satellite radio (which offers traffic and weather every other minute 24/7), and&#8230;look at that! It's that weather app on my iPhone I check every morning before walking the dog. Not to mention the cable news networks that go all-in on weather when bigger-than-usual storms are coming. Many local communities-particularly in Tornado Alley-have advanced warning systems that didn't exist before as well.


http://www.mediaite.com/tv/one-pathetic-pr-storm-weather-channels-strategy-in-directv-fight-is-laughable/


----------



## 242424

I couldn't tell you with-in a hundred numbers where either TWC or Weather Nation are located on DTV


----------



## Rich

loudo said:


> Here is another log thrown onto the fire.
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweather-announces-the-laun/22055195


I use their app on my phone. Stopped using the Weather Bug, never use the Weather Channel (well, I gotta admit I watch during hurricanes, don't want to miss Cantore being swept out to sea) for any local weather. Accuweather's app is very accurate.

Rich


----------



## Rich

damondlt said:


> is accuweather owned by NBC?
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


My phone says, "AccuWeather.com in partnership with ABC 7".

Rich


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> If you believe it was only a penny a month I have some swamp land to sell...


That doesn't work. I've been trying to sell a bridge for years and nobody ever bites. Of course, it is in Nigeria, but it's a pretty bridge.

Rich


----------



## Rich

KillSwitch said:


> Why do I need a weather channel when I have a cell phone with apps? The Weather Channel is a dinosaur.


Good post! Simple and right to the point. Kudos!

Rich


----------



## ATLFAN48

Herdfan said:


> I think you are correct in that it will come back and all this will have been about nothing.
> 
> But I disagree about the reality show aspect. When I am ready to go to bed, I used to turn on TWC to get an update on the WEATHER. I can't do that now, so the complaining about the reality shows is not silly.


My point is that niche channels are dying and unless there is a major event going on in the crountry there is no need for 24/7 weather maps and talking heads. You and I judging from screen name and avatar are from the same part of the country and in all honesty we're not San Diego where the weather never changes, but for the most part severe weather is hardly a problem and local coverage is there for that. So I understand the need to fill the time somehow.


----------



## Satelliteracer

MysteryMan said:


> Had you done some research before rushing to judgement you would have learned DISH has a much higher rate of channels going dark because of disputes than DirecTV. Enjoy!


Yesterday's Wall Street Journal article about DISH and top 10 most hated companies might be worth a look as well :blink:


----------



## JMII

While the TWC has become mostly "the sky is falling type" hype these days (oh the wind is blowing, its a hurricane, no shXX Sherlock) its a channel we have had forever and was good place for a quick weather check especially when storms were brewing. Being in S FL, this meant hurricane season and the tropical update at 50 pass the hour. I'd prefer the channel stay on mostly because DTV seems to drop channels depending on which direction the wind is blowing (sorry weather pun) and there are about 20 other channels I'd rather see go. The TWC is going to take a beating over this, its not like they have "must watch" programming being on DTV was there only real claim to fame. When an app on your phone can easily replace an entire channel your revenue stream is very questionable. However I could say the same thing for CNN or any of the other "news" network. Want to know what's going on? Fire up the Twitter feed. I stopped watching the news years ago, I've got push notifications from various news sites for breaking info that actually effects me, not what celebrities are up to. I find weather stuff intresting so I actually watched the TWC. However I guess those days are over... and its a bit sad.


----------



## bnwrx

ATLFAN48 said:


> My point is that niche channels are dying and unless there is a major event going on in the crountry there is no need for 24/7 weather maps and talking heads. You and I judging from screen name and avatar are from the same part of the country and in all honesty we're not San Diego where the weather never changes, but for the most part severe weather is hardly a problem and local coverage is there for that. So I understand the need to fill the time somehow.


If all you care about is your local area, then yes I can agree with you. However I think there are many viewers who are interested in weather in various parts on this country despite the fact that they don't live there.


----------



## crawdad62

It would really be nice to receive some of the local sub channels. All three of the networks locally have a 24hr. weather channel. If that were possible none of the national weather channels would be relevant to me.


----------



## booboo

I'm happy with weather nation so far. TWC was getting out of control with non weather programming. I know it's all for the bottom line. I'd be happy if it was like it was in the old days. A loop of weather information with locals mixed in. I'm not a big fan of all the reality tv on the TWC. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## FLWingNut

I didn't watch it for local weather so much -- I have local TV and a smartphone for that. But I liked seeing weather from other areas from time to time. Unfortunately, lately I haven't been seeing actual weather on the channel anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jackm

When ever I turned on the weather channel for weather they had crazy shows on that Nat Geo or Discovery would show. Weather Nation is 100% weather and I like it...and I hope AccuWeather speeds up their channel so it gets on the air and Directv picks it up. Thumbs up for Directv.


----------



## ATLFAN48

I can't believe so many of you think TWC will be gone permanently. This is not G4 they won't die w/o DTV. Its not a ratings issue its a money issue. When agreement is reached on a figure, it will be back.


----------



## Telecom Techie

PCampbell said:


> For all the people switching providers what are you going to do when they drop a channel keep switching???


I'm done with "channels" altogether... no more "tuning in" to some broadcast from a "television station" for me and my family.

For what I'm no longer paying DirecTV (as of last night), I can upgrade my broadband connection and buy IP delivered content. And, since there will be no contracts to subsidize receiving equipment, I will switch from one product to another as often as I like.

I _was_ inconvenienced... but now I feel liberated!

Watch for a few more years... DirecTV will be wishing they had more old fogeys wanting to drool in front of an inexpensive "TV channel".


----------



## PCampbell

They are down by 20M customers, that's a big hit in ad dollars.


----------



## Curtis0620

Sure are a lot of new members today.


----------



## camo

DMRI2006 said:


> Bravo to DirecTV on this one. The Weather Channel has gone right down the drain since NBC's takeover. It's hilarious reading their PR blasts that it's "reckless and dangerous" for DirecTV to remove the station when, nowadays, people receive weather alerts in real time on their cell phones, radios and local channels...while the Weather Channel airs reality shows, fear-mongering climate documentaries and sticks Cantore and Roker out in the snow to tell us how awful winter is. Not to mention their embarrassing "Winter Storm Naming" that nobody in the world gives a crap about except them.
> 
> Yet another property NBC has utterly destroyed!


Ditto,


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

camo said:


> Ditto,


NBC is a passive investor on this one. Bain and Blackrock call the shots.


----------



## Riverpilot

ATLFAN48 said:


> I can't believe so many of you think TWC will be gone permanently. This is not G4 they won't die w/o DTV. Its not a ratings issue its a money issue. When agreement is reached on a figure, it will be back.


There is ZERO reason for Directv to bring TWC back. They now have weathernation, as well as accuweather coming soon. How many people will actually leave Directv because of this? I am guessing that less than 1,000 people total would even THINK about leaving.

If I were Directv, I'd tell TWC if you want us to broadcast your reality weather channel, you pay US to carry it... otherwise, go pound sand. 10 years ago, sure... TWC was in the drivers seat, now? lol...


----------



## Satelliteracer

Telecom Techie said:


> I'm done with "channels" altogether... no more "tuning in" to some broadcast from a "television station" for me and my family.
> 
> For what I'm no longer paying DirecTV (as of last night), I can upgrade my broadband connection and buy IP delivered content. And, since there will be no contracts to subsidize receiving equipment, I will switch from one product to another as often as I like.
> 
> I _was_ inconvenienced... but now I feel liberated!
> 
> Watch for a few more years... DirecTV will be wishing they had more old fogeys wanting to drool in front of an inexpensive "TV channel".


The reality is the content makers control most of the pricing. If too many people switch over to IP delivered content and away from their normal sources of revenue (i.e. cable, satellite, telco), then the cost to receive that content elsewhere will soar to make up the difference. Disney, Viacom, etc, etc are not going to allow one distribution channel that drives a small fraction of their revenues to extinguish another distribution channel without shifting.


----------



## SayWhat?

ATLFAN48 said:


> I can't believe so many of you think TWC will be gone permanently.


As I said above, TWC has been gone for years and ain't comin' back.

Whether or not _Real Totally Rad Weather and Stuff_ gets back on DirecTV in their old channel slot remains to be seen.


----------



## inkahauts

JMII said:


> While the TWC has become mostly "the sky is falling type" hype these days (oh the wind is blowing, its a hurricane, no shXX Sherlock) its a channel we have had forever and was good place for a quick weather check especially when storms were brewing. Being in S FL, this meant hurricane season and the tropical update at 50 pass the hour. I'd prefer the channel stay on mostly because DTV seems to drop channels depending on which direction the wind is blowing (sorry weather pun) and there are about 20 other channels I'd rather see go. The TWC is going to take a beating over this, its not like they have "must watch" programming being on DTV was there only real claim to fame. When an app on your phone can easily replace an entire channel your revenue stream is very questionable. However I could say the same thing for CNN or any of the other "news" network. Want to know what's going on? Fire up the Twitter feed. I stopped watching the news years ago, I've got push notifications from various news sites for breaking info that actually effects me, not what celebrities are up to. I find weather stuff intresting so I actually watched the TWC. However I guess those days are over... and its a bit sad.


Except TWC doesn't show weather enough anymore, hence this whole dispute. Hit channel down and get more weather now than with TWC.

And directv doesn't just turn off channels with the wind.. Not sure why you have that impression. They don't do it unless there is a contract that is up and due for a renewal, and you hardly see anything about all the contracts they do get done without a real dispute. Like CBS last year... Viacom was one of the bigger ones that really got some notice. and I think that was the first shot across the bow. If I where directv, Id walk away now and say see ya forever to TWC.


----------



## Telecom Techie

Curtis0620 said:


> Sure are a lot of new members today.


Are you implying that some are shills, or acknowledging that this TWC matter has generated sufficient feeling to drive forum participation?

I've been a new member here for almost three years. Installed my first little dish in 1998 and became a DirecTV fanboy. Had cable for a year circa 2002, and reupped in 2003 with a Tivo.

Now, my wife thinks *all* the programming has cheapened while the cost has continued to climb. DirecTV's handling of this TWC deal is the final straw.

I'm finished as a DirecTV customer, but may continue to be a "new member" and enthusiastic student of technology indefinitely.


----------



## Telecom Techie

Satelliteracer said:


> The reality is the content makers control most of the pricing. If too many people switch over to IP delivered content and away from their normal sources of revenue (i.e. cable, satellite, telco), then the cost to receive that content elsewhere will soar to make up the difference. Disney, Viacom, etc, etc are not going to allow one distribution channel that drives a small fraction of their revenues to extinguish another distribution channel without shifting.


I don't mind paying for quality content that I am interested in.


----------



## peds48

Telecom Techie said:


> Now, my wife thinks *all* the programming has cheapened while the cost has continued to climb. DirecTV's handling of this TWC deal is the final straw.


Boy, with due respect, she very wrong!


----------



## ATLFAN48

Riverpilot said:


> There is ZERO reason for Directv to bring TWC back. They now have weathernation, as well as accuweather coming soon. How many people will actually leave Directv because of this? I am guessing that less than 1,000 people total would even THINK about leaving.
> 
> If I were Directv, I'd tell TWC if you want us to broadcast your reality weather channel, you pay US to carry it... otherwise, go pound sand. 10 years ago, sure... TWC was in the drivers seat, now? lol...


An agreement on the dollars is all it will take. You are, imo underestimating the departures. I would say by at least 149,000 or so. WN will find out in less than three years I'd bet, that weather 24/7 in the context of all maps all time is just not viable and within five probably won't exsist. Niche channels are dying, G4 and Speed being two of my favs. Plus as stated about the ad revnue alone will drive TWC back to the table. Brand identity is a hard thing to fight and while DTV can live w/o TWC, being a national provider and not carrying them should seem odd.


----------



## SayWhat?

ATLFAN48 said:


> You are, imo underestimating the departures. I would say by at least 149,000 or so.


As noted above a few times, TWC only gets a little over 200,00 viewers on an average day and that number has been declining. Are you seriously considering that 3/4 of those are rabid enough followers to cancel DirecTV?


----------



## Curtis0620

I bet that there are quite a few that are tuning to channel 362 and think that The Weather Channel has just changed their look.


----------



## ATLFAN48

And thats probably why DTV put it on 362 to take some of the heat. Gonna be interesting to see where TWC goes when it does come back.


----------



## Telecom Techie

peds48 said:


> Boy, with due respect, she very wrong!


I'll let you argue that with her.

For my part, I'll be trying to keep her happy. TWC was a good thing, now DirecTV is less so.

Why don't we each make our own assessment of value?


----------



## sigma1914

Telecom Techie said:


> I'll let you argue that with her.
> 
> For my part, I'll be trying to keep her happy. TWC was a good thing, now DirecTV is less so.
> 
> Why don't we each make our own assessment of value?


Your wife enjoys 12+ hours minimum of reality shows on TWC?


----------



## Satelliteracer

ATLFAN48 said:


> I can't believe so many of you think TWC will be gone permanently. This is not G4 they won't die w/o DTV. Its not a ratings issue its a money issue. When agreement is reached on a figure, it will be back.


http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303819704579320963051945086?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## SayWhat?

sigma1914 said:


> Your wife enjoys 12+ hours minimum of reality shows on TWC?


And not even popular ones like the Real HouseHos.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Just a reminder of how good TWC once was, and how horrendous it had become:






Good riddance, TWC.


----------



## MysteryMan

Satelliteracer said:


> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303819704579320963051945086?mod=googlenews_wsj


It appears to be a interesting article. Unfortunately one needs to subscribe to read it in it's entirety.


----------



## Telecom Techie

sigma1914 said:


> Your wife enjoys 12+ hours minimum of reality shows on TWC?


Who said she was watching for over 12 hours at a time?

How hard is it to accept that other people like things that you may not?

Wait... Do you make programming decisions at DirectTV???


----------



## Telecom Techie

SayWhat? said:


> And not even popular ones like the Real HouseHos.


That's pretty juvenile, dude. Are you 14 years old, and acting out on the forums again?

Moderators????


----------



## SayWhat?

She'd have to be a dead ringer for Cindy Crawford ......


----------



## codespy

Weather nation has been on ch. 68 in the Milwaukee market for at least a year now I believe, and it shows local radar and forecast info continuously on the bottom of the screen including warnings.

I really miss the old NOAA radar and map TVApps from a couple years ago and was upset when they got pulled by DirecTV. I know it had something to do with the new launch of TWC apps, which to me were not as good as the old Huskie app.

I hope we get some new apps fast, as I used the weather one all the time.

As for now, I get weather nation on channels 68, 361 and 362. Wow!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## codespy

DirecTV put up channel 362-1 indicating they do not have permission to offer TWC.......please enjoy WeatherNation on channel 362.........


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Araxen

MysteryMan said:


> It appears to be a interesting article. Unfortunately one needs to subscribe to read it in it's entirety.


Just search Google with this: 
Weather Channel Could Stay off DirecTV a 'Long, Long Time' 

and you'll be able to read the full article. Apparently Directv has only lost 20 subs since the blackout. :rolling:


----------



## inkahauts

Telecom Techie said:


> I don't mind paying for quality content that I am interested in.


Well soon enough picking individual things will cost more than just sticking with the system that we have today, that is his point.


----------



## MysteryMan

Araxen said:


> Just search Google with this:
> Weather Channel Could Stay off DirecTV a 'Long, Long Time'
> 
> and you'll be able to read the full article. Apparently Directv has only lost 20 subs since the blackout. :rolling:


Thanks, that worked. Great article......+1 on loosing only 20 subs! :rolling:


----------



## PCampbell

Telecom Techie said:


> I'm done with "channels" altogether... no more "tuning in" to some broadcast from a "television station" for me and my family.
> 
> For what I'm no longer paying DirecTV (as of last night), I can upgrade my broadband connection and buy IP delivered content. And, since there will be no contracts to subsidize receiving equipment, I will switch from one product to another as often as I like.
> 
> I _was_ inconvenienced... but now I feel liberated!
> 
> Watch for a few more years... DirecTV will be wishing they had more old fogeys wanting to drool in front of an inexpensive "TV channel".


That can work if you are not into sports. Can you please tell me why Disney will sell ther product to you for so much less IP delivered. There cost is the same.


----------



## SayWhat?

Araxen said:


> Just search Google with this:
> Weather Channel Could Stay off DirecTV a 'Long, Long Time'
> 
> and you'll be able to read the full article. Apparently Directv has only lost 20 subs since the blackout. :rolling:


Could get fun if Dish or any other carrier's contract is up this year.


----------



## James Long

Satelliteracer said:


> Yesterday's Wall Street Journal article about DISH and top 10 most hated companies might be worth a look as well :blink:


Yesterday? That story seems to bounce back every few months ... usually based on the same blogs and online surveys from a couple of years ago. Perhaps one of the most recycled stories on the net. I'm surprised WSJ would touch it.



PCampbell said:


> They are down by 20M customers, that's a big hit in ad dollars.


Exactly - Friday's news release had the false claim "Every day, 100 million households rely on The Weather Channel to provide critical and accurate real-time weather-related information." Now that is 80 million (and still completely false with the daily viewership figure of just over 200k posted earlier in the thread).

No, TWC, you're not in 100 million homes any more. No, TWC, you don't even reach 80 million homes "every day".

I appreciate DirecTV being willing to fight the good fight this time. Sometimes a carrier has to say NO to a channel - even if it is only over "pennies". The Weather Channel does not have a protected right to be carried forever.

And I am glad I didn't drop DISH when TWC failed to agree to terms a few years ago. Losing 14 million homes then was enough to get TWC to change their format for the better and come to an agreement. Perhaps those 20 million homes will be worth fighting for - and create a better channel for all 100 million homes.


----------



## SayWhat?

James Long said:


> Losing 14 million homes then was enough to get TWC to change their format for the better and come to an agreement.


But they didn't. Whatever they supposedly agreed to never happened.


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> But they didn't. Whatever they supposedly agreed to never happened.


There were changes on the main channel. We didn't get our regional weatherscan channels but TWC did back away some from their drift away from weather.

BTW: The WSJ article (Weather Channel Could Stay off DirecTV a 'Long, Long Time') states: "It is the first time the Weather Co.'s Weather Channel has been blacked out on any pay-TV service since it was launched more than 30 years ago." Apparently research is optional even when writing for WSJ.


----------



## SayWhat?

^^ Send them a correction.

And a link here :sure:


----------



## inkahauts

ATLFAN48 said:


> An agreement on the dollars is all it will take. You are, imo underestimating the departures. I would say by at least 149,000 or so. WN will find out in less than three years I'd bet, that weather 24/7 in the context of all maps all time is just not viable and within five probably won't exsist. Niche channels are dying, G4 and Speed being two of my favs. Plus as stated about the ad revnue alone will drive TWC back to the table. Brand identity is a hard thing to fight and while DTV can live w/o TWC, being a national provider and not carrying them should seem odd.


I am not even sure of that at this point. Directvs costs have been going up so much, that unless they offer a lower price so that the total cost of TWC and weathernation and the upcoming accuweather is the same or less than TWC was before, I dont really see it coming back since its not actually providing anythign that these others are providing.

This is worse than g4 if you ask me, because TWC has even further to fall.


----------



## sigma1914

Telecom Techie said:


> Who said she was watching for over 12 hours at a time?
> 
> How hard is it to accept that other people like things that you may not?
> 
> Wait... Do you make programming decisions at DirectTV???


I was asking an honest question - you're awfully defensive. That's fine if she enjoys shows about forrest firefighters... exceptional WEATHER programming they have.


----------



## inkahauts

Telecom Techie said:


> Who said she was watching for over 12 hours at a time?
> 
> How hard is it to accept that other people like things that you may not?
> 
> Wait... Do you make programming decisions at DirectTV???


Well, I think the question is what was it she liked on the channel? the weather news? Has she tried the new weathernation channel yet that has weather all the time? Yes people like different kinds of programming, but in this case, i don't know of anything that TWC carries that is actually unique at all and not on other channels.

Plus, TWC has shot themselves int he foot. Instead of being happy pulling in money all the time, they tried to pull in more by adding more expensive personalities and doing more in field reporting, thereby causing there costs to go way up, and to offset that they have had to add reality programming etc, that costs nothing to produce since its repeats most likely, and forgotten about their initial goals.


----------



## Old_School

I didn't even notice TWC was gone till my DVR failed to record "highway thru hell"


----------



## SayWhat?

> in the meantime, now that it's been removed, the Weather Channel is trying to convince DirecTV subscribers to switch to another television service. David Clark, the channel's president, wrote on Twitter on Tuesday that "there are NO discussions happening" with DirecTV and that the channel "is off permanently."


http://money.cnn.com/2014/01/14/news/weather-channel-directv/


----------



## TBoneit

James Long said:


> BTW: The WSJ article (Weather Channel Could Stay off DirecTV a 'Long, Long Time') states: "It is the first time the Weather Co.'s Weather Channel has been blacked out on any pay-TV service since it was launched more than 30 years ago." Apparently research is optional even when writing for WSJ.


Apparently Dishnetwork isn't a pay service isn't a pay TV service according to the Not so great anymore WSJ.


----------



## KyL416

They're back to regularly scheduled programming tonight, no extended Weather Center Live


----------



## RunnerFL

Rich said:


> That doesn't work. I've been trying to sell a bridge for years and nobody ever bites. Of course, it is in Nigeria, but it's a pretty bridge.
> 
> Rich


Should we start calling you Prince Rich?


----------



## cypherx

I noticed they also removed the weather TV app and also on the Active channel there's no weather option anymore.

Good thing I have an iPhone and iPad.


----------



## codespy

DirecTV also took all information regarding TWC off the TVApp section of the website, it is not listed anywhere.

In the Search option on the website, here is what DirecTV is saying........

_The Weather Channel has removed its service from DIRECTV, and while that's regrettable, DIRECTV will continue to provide its customers with what they've been asking for, around-the-clock, 100 percent weather news and information now available on WeatherNation (Channel 362).

Consumers understand there are now a variety of other ways to get weather coverage, free of reality show clutter, and that The Weather Channel does not have an exclusive on weather coverage - the weather belongs to everyone.

Most consumers don't want to watch a weather information channel with a forecast of a 40 percent chance of reality TV. So with that in mind, we are in the process of discussing an agreement to return the network to our line-up at the right value for our customers._

Whoever crafted this response was not beating around the bush!!! :righton:


----------



## RunnerFL

ATLFAN48 said:


> I can't believe so many of you think TWC will be gone permanently. This is not G4 they won't die w/o DTV. Its not a ratings issue its a money issue. When agreement is reached on a figure, it will be back.


They have no value anymore so no reason to come to an agreement.


----------



## Araxen

Hopefully they stay off Directv. Jim Cantore should be ashamed of himself. The guy has zero integrity and lost any trust I had with him.


----------



## inkahauts

codespy said:


> DirecTV also took all information regarding TWC off the TVApp section of the website, it is not listed anywhere.
> 
> In the Search option on the website, here is what DirecTV is saying........
> 
> _The Weather Channel has removed its service from DIRECTV, and while that's regrettable, DIRECTV will continue to provide its customers with what they've been asking for, around-the-clock, 100 percent weather news and information now available on WeatherNation (Channel 362).
> 
> Consumers understand there are now a variety of other ways to get weather coverage, free of reality show clutter, and that The Weather Channel does not have an exclusive on weather coverage - the weather belongs to everyone.
> 
> Most consumers don't want to watch a weather information channel with a forecast of a 40 percent chance of reality TV. So with that in mind, we are in the process of discussing an agreement to return the network to our line-up at the right value for our customers._
> 
> Whoever crafted this response was not beating around the bush!!! :righton:


That is fantastic


----------



## codespy

I am glad Jim Cantore never came to where I live.....because if he did some catastrophic damaging weather event was probably about to happen!


----------



## tonyd79

Araxen said:


> Just search Google with this:
> Weather Channel Could Stay off DirecTV a 'Long, Long Time'
> 
> and you'll be able to read the full article. Apparently Directv has only lost 20 subs since the blackout. :rolling:


And they are all in here!


----------



## James Long

ATLFAN48 said:


> I can't believe so many of you think TWC will be gone permanently. This is not G4 they won't die w/o DTV. Its not a ratings issue its a money issue. When agreement is reached on a figure, it will be back.


I'm not sure about permanent. It would be interesting to find out just how important that particular weather channel is to the world of television. In their favor TWC has some celebrity meteorologists and gravitas. They have deep roots from a time when it was easy to name a channel after its content (the weather channel, cable news network, entertainment and sports programming network, music television) because no other channel was doing that content. But do viewers need that particular weather channel or would any reasonably accurate forecast do?

It will be interesting to see how this plays out. Personally I believe TWC needs to be on DirecTV more than DirecTV needs TWC. TWC needs to be on DISH more than DISH needs TWC. TWC needs to be "the" weather channel of satellite and cable to survive. Which means if they return they will not want to have WeatherNation also on DirecTV.

If TWC returns and WN remains it will present a shift in the industry ... there can be more than one weather channel. If TWC stays off DirecTV it is a bigger shift - the weather channel is no longer a required channel. Satellite and cable needs "a" weather channel - not "the" weather channel. And the next time a TWC contract expires the satellite or cable carrier will likely look somewhere else (WeatherNation or Accuweather).

I would not want to be in TWC's shoes right now.


----------



## SayWhat?

codespy said:


> I am glad Jim Cantore never came to where I live.....because if he did some catastrophic damaging weather event was probably about to happen!


He missed the target so many times that some weather folks would WISH for him to come to their areas so the storm would hit somewhere else.


----------



## tonyd79

damondlt said:


> is accuweather owned by NBC? Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Accuweather is privately owned by the people who started it in 1962. Joel Meyers was the founder.


----------



## SayWhat?

James Long said:


> I'm not sure about permanent.


Guess you missed my previous post with a clip from an article where one of the TWC bigwigs says they're done, they're not going back.

See post 321 above.


----------



## Satelliteracer

James Long said:


> Yesterday? That story seems to bounce back every few months ... usually based on the same blogs and online surveys from a couple of years ago. Perhaps one of the most recycled stories on the net. I'm surprised WSJ would touch it.


This is this year's version, just came out a few days ago

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/11/hated-companies_n_4582196.html

http://247wallst.com/special-report/2014/01/10/the-10-most-hated-companies-in-america-3/

http://zeenews.india.com/business/news/international/mcdonalds-walmart-among-most-hated-cos-in-america_92564.html


----------



## prushing

Directv should require them to pay all broadcasting costs, plus a % of ad revenue if they want back on.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> Guess you missed my previous post with a clip from an article where one of the TWC bigwigs says they're done, they're not going back.
> 
> See post 321 above.


I can't imagine TWC at least trying to get back on DirecTV. They are still running their "keep the weather channel" campaign. Not going back would not be good for the future of TWC. The truth is other sources can do the weather. TWC's only hope is that WN bombs.

From the article you quoted:


> David Kenny, the head of the Weather Channel, added in a statement that "I am hopeful DirecTV will come to their senses soon and will not force its customers to change carriers to stay safe and informed."


That doesn't sound like they plan to be gone forever.


----------



## SayWhat?

Hey, their words, not mine: "there are NO discussions happening" with DirecTV and that the channel "is off permanently."


----------



## James Long

For a person with "Help stamp out Twits and Twitterers!" in your signature you are relying a lot on a tweet.


----------



## gottahavit

I also read on both their site and twitter that negotiations have ended and the channel is gone for good(no great loss), if that's the case then shouldn't the http://www.keeptheweatherchannel.com/ website be taken down. Why tell us to demand Directv bring bac the TWC if the negotiations are done and TWC has no interest in DirecTV business.

All of these channels which are harder to get information out of than going to the internet are going to have a hard time surviving in the near future. I have up to date weather on my phone and computer, why on earth would I wait for "Locals on the 8's" or even worse a commercial to end to hope to see updated weather.

I give DirecTV credit for having the balls t cancel that crap, now if they would drop a lot of the other garbage they are overpaying for maybe they'd have a valuable service again. I am considering dropping DirecTV, but nothing at all to do with TWC, but totally the opposite. I can get most of what I watch online at a fraction of the cost, mostly becasue they are forced to carry all the extra crap that only a fraction of the subscriber base has any interest in.


----------



## Bambler

Will our bills go down, or will DirecTV pocket the share of our bill they are currently collecting for this channel?


----------



## SayWhat?

Bills never go down, but savings from things like this help soften or defer increases.


----------



## inf0z

TWC is the MTV of weather channels.


----------



## Bambler

Makes you wonder, if DirecTV continues to dump channels upon renewal at an ever-increasing pace (while maintaining fees), they can make a nice, tidy profit, provided people don't leave. 

Even with the washout, the amount gained from not having to pay x cents/dollars per month upon a contract end is almost pure profit to them, if they don't retroactively adjust their rates. Do this enough and it will add up.


----------



## SayWhat?

Bambler said:


> , if DirecTV continues to dump channels upon renewal at an ever-increasing pace


Not sure what you mean since I don't really follow this carrier. Three channels that I know of that are gone recently are Soap, G4 and Cloo. If DirecTV even carried them, they weren't dropped, they went out of business. Has Direc dropped a number of other channels recently?


----------



## Bambler

No. I'm speaking in future-tense, based on recent and current precedence.

If you look at this situation from a different perspective, dropping channels without refunding us is like a rate increase. 

So, while DirecTV is being championed for trying to "hold the line," if they continue to do this, they are, in fact, raising your fees.

It's actually kind of funny if you think about it. Here we are, hoping DirecTV "holds the line" yet in reality, we are cheering on DirecTV while they raise our fees.


----------



## loudo

Bambler said:


> Will our bills go down, or will DirecTV pocket the share of our bill they are currently collecting for this channel?


Also, they might look into adding something new that comes out.


----------



## James Long

DirecTV would need to drop ESPN to give a price decrease. Dropping a 12c per month channel (or even several of them through attrition) doesn't add up to dollars off of the bill. Especially when there are hundreds of remaining channels wanting "1c more" per month each year.


----------



## trh

SayWhat? said:


> Not sure what you mean since I don't really follow this carrier. Three channels that I know of that are gone recently are Soap, G4 and Cloo. If DirecTV even carried them, they weren't dropped, they went out of business. Has Direc dropped a number of other channels recently?


Soap ceased operating several weeks ago. G4 is still around, but DirecTV dropped them in late 2010 ('gone recently'?) and Cloo is still on DirecTV (but it was moved up to Choice Ultimate early in 2012).


----------



## Bambler

Those cents add up, especially if they continue to do this. While it may not mean much to you or others, I'm sure there are many others that will gladly take whatever they can have off of their bill. 

Say we're paying X for 100 channels. They drop one or two, without adjusting rates, means we're now paying more per channel than before, even though the rate structure DirecTV builds covers all of the programming costs of those original 100 channels. That's a rate increase. 

IF they continue to do this, and have us customers as champions, it really makes us look dumb provided DirecTV doesn't fold back those rates.


----------



## inkahauts

James Long said:


> I'm not sure about permanent. It would be interesting to find out just how important that particular weather channel is to the world of television. In their favor TWC has some celebrity meteorologists and gravitas. They have deep roots from a time when it was easy to name a channel after its content (the weather channel, cable news network, entertainment and sports programming network, music television) because no other channel was doing that content. But do viewers need that particular weather channel or would any reasonably accurate forecast do?
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this plays out. Personally I believe TWC needs to be on DirecTV more than DirecTV needs TWC. TWC needs to be on DISH more than DISH needs TWC. TWC needs to be "the" weather channel of satellite and cable to survive. Which means if they return they will not want to have WeatherNation also on DirecTV.
> 
> If TWC returns and WN remains it will present a shift in the industry ... there can be more than one weather channel. If TWC stays off DirecTV it is a bigger shift - the weather channel is no longer a required channel. Satellite and cable needs "a" weather channel - not "the" weather channel. And the next time a TWC contract expires the satellite or cable carrier will likely look somewhere else (WeatherNation or Accuweather).
> 
> I would not want to be in TWC's shoes right now.


TWC shot themselves int he foot when they tried to be more than what they where, and added a bunch of high priced personalities thinking that would get them a lot more money. All it meant was they have to charge higher fees, which will cause other cheaper alternatives to show up and make them irrelevant, as their costs keep going up, they will keep losing providers. Not smart.


----------



## inkahauts

SayWhat? said:


> Guess you missed my previous post with a clip from an article where one of the TWC bigwigs says they're done, they're not going back.
> 
> See post 321 above


Ill bet Directv said they wont take down weather nation at all, and they have to come back with a much lower price so that both those channels will net out at a lower cost than what TWC did before the current contract ended. Thats what I would have done.


----------



## Mark Holtz

MysteryMan said:


> It appears to be a interesting article. Unfortunately one needs to subscribe to read it in it's entirety.


Try going through news.google.com first.

According to the article, the channel is owned by NBCUniversal, Blackstone Group, and Bain Capital. The current rate is ~13 cents per subscriber per month, and the owners are seeking an increase of a penny per month. DirecTV wants to pay 20% less. Considering that it was in every English language tier, that meant that it was part of every subscriber's tier.

Again, to me, good riddance. I didn't watch it. I'm in the camp of "really want to cancel DirecTV" and go with NO PROVIDER, and for bigger issues than The Weather Channel. There are good viable alternatives. Considering some of the higher-profile carriage disputes (Viacom, Tribune), this is just a hiccup.


----------



## jsk

For those of you who want TWC and have access to Verizon FiOS: Verizon offers TWC & Weatherscan with their locals. I subscribe to FiOS Internet & Phone and it *lowered* my price by $5 to add locals. You just have to insist that they not add any boxes or adapters because you don't need them to receive the local package. Just plug the coax directly into your TV and scan for channels.

As for me, I subscribe to Dish and hope that they follow suit rather than raise prices. I liked The Weather Cast when we had it. TWC promised Dish subscribers more local info and that never happened (at least with the 722K).

Hey ... maybe they should drop A&E and replace it with a network that has Arts & Entertainment; TLC could be dropped in favor of an educational channel; Headline News could be dropped in favor of a channel that offers 24 hour newscasts, etc. I am getting closer to cutting the cord every day.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

For those who bemoan DIRECTV saving money by not offering The Weather Channel, keep in mind they don't instantly raise rates with every channel they add. The amount of money spent on carriage has never been higher and it's rising faster than DIRECTV's income or profits.


----------



## Laxguy

Bambler said:


> IF they continue to do this, and have us customers as champions, it really makes us look dumb provided DirecTV doesn't fold back those rates.


Speak for yourself!

Are you still honked off about PAC-12??


----------



## James Long

Stuart Sweet said:


> For those who bemoan DIRECTV saving money by not offering The Weather Channel, keep in mind they don't instantly raise rates with every channel they add. The amount of money spent on carriage has never been higher and it's rising faster than DIRECTV's income or profits.


3Q 2013 quarterly report shows an 8.2% increase in programming costs (up $219 million) and a 5.9% increase in total operating costs and expenses. Revenues were up 7% (up $401 million). Operating profit was up 12.7% ... only $111 million more than the same quarter the previous year but the percentage is noticeable - and with an operating profit margin of 16% I don't feel too bad for DirecTV.

That particular quarter compared to previous year programming costs went up slightly more than revenues as a percentage but the revenue increase nearly doubled the programming cost increase in dollars. As a percentage programming costs did not go up as much as DirecTV profits. I have not checked every quarter of every year but I'd be uncomfortable making the statement you made.

That being said, DirecTV is a business - not a charity. I don't begrudge them making money.


----------



## armophob

I wish they had just stuck with 24hr weather. Same as i wish MTV had stuck with Music Television.
I will miss it during hurricane season.
For a long time I would keep it on in the mornings while I got ready for work.
But then they started "waking me up with Al Roker" and I stopped that as well.
Less Al and more skirts would have been better.


----------



## RunnerFL

James Long said:


> That doesn't sound like they plan to be gone forever.


It also doesn't sound like TWC is living in the real world.


----------



## Telecom Techie

inkahauts said:


> Well soon enough picking individual things will cost more than just sticking with the system that we have today, that is his point.


I understand that "a la carte" has always been more expensive than some provider's package offering.

But there is no sticking with the system we have today. TWC has changed and DirecTV is making changes because the whole market is changing.

I don't understand this business as well as many of the posters here, but we're all consumers, and we have more bandwidth and content options that ever before.

I think the time has come that I can put together a better concentration of stuff my family likes for something like the same money I've been spending on DirecTV. This is not a novel idea and I'm no pioneer, just personally arriving at that moment of decision. If I am wrong, or as further changes affect my options, I may come back to DirecTV and take whatever deal they offer me.


----------



## Telecom Techie

PCampbell said:


> That can work if you are not into sports. Can you please tell me why Disney will sell ther product to you for so much less IP delivered. There cost is the same.


No, I'm not into sports...

I don't know what the cost is now or what it will be in the future. I'm really just a dumb consumer who wants the most of what I can get for what I choose to pay. And there are at least 20 of us.

:grin:


----------



## camo

James Long said:


> DirecTV would need to drop ESPN to give a price decrease. Dropping a 12c per month channel (or even several of them through attrition) doesn't add up to dollars off of the bill. Especially when there are hundreds of remaining channels wanting "1c more" per month each year.


I'm all for dropping ESPN and love sports. I'm boycotting all ESPN programming as long as Keith Obermann has his show on. I get nauseated every-time I hear his voice.


----------



## WB4CS

This morning I sent my "thank you" to DirecTV via their Facebook page. Almost instantly they responded with a "Thanks!". It's hilarious, on the Facebook page there are tons of people crying "Bring back TWC or I will cancel!" I bet most of them never even watched TWC before this!!

I think DirecTV did the right thing. TWC is the one to blame, if they want to continue showing reality TV and non-weather programming they should change their name. And the fact that they switched to live weather coverage right before the deadline shows how pathetic TWC really is. 

Weather Nation isn't perfect, but at least it holds true to 24/7 weather coverage. If you want real time local weather, that's what your OTA TV stations are for - or the internet. National weather channels are meant to be background programming, they're not designed to be the go-to place for bad weather. Your local media is always the best choice for local weather. 

To those in this thread that have canceled DTV because of TWC, all I can say is you're an idiot. I hope you had to pay a hefty contract termination fee, your ignorance deserves to be charged some money. Dish Network has had more contract negotiations (dropped channels) than DirecTV. I hope you enjoy your Hopper that really can't record 6 shows at once. I hope you enjoy the terrible customer service that Dish offers. If a reality based TV channel like TWC is your deciding factor, good for you. However, I have a hard time believing that those who canceled DTV over this were dedicated TWC watchers. I think you just like to have something to complain about because you have sad, pitiful lives. Yes, I called you sad and pitiful, because you're never happy. See next paragraph to prove that you're never happy. 

To those that canceled DTV, we'll see you again soon! It won't be long before Dish has another hissy fit and removes major channels because of contract negotiations, which I'm sure will be unacceptable to you. Or if you switched to cable, it won't be long before the outrageous bill gets to you - or the inferior hardware like used DVRs from the early 2000's are just not acceptable to you. And you'll complain about those things and say "I've had enough! I'm switching to DirecTV!"


----------



## WB4CS

Oh, and get this! I posted a comment on their keepweatherchannel website saying I supported DTV dropping them and that TWC should show actual weather instead of reality TV. Looks like they didn't approve my comment to be posted! They are only posting comments from people who are complaining. WOW!!!!

http://www.keeptheweatherchannel.com/tellusyourstory.php


----------



## TBoneit

WB4CS said:


> Snipped.......................
> 
> To those in this thread that have canceled DTV because of TWC, all I can say is you're an idiot. I hope you had to pay a hefty contract termination fee, your ignorance deserves to be charged some money. Dish Network has had more contract negotiations (dropped channels) than DirecTV. I hope you enjoy your Hopper that really can't record 6 shows at once. I hope you enjoy the terrible customer service that Dish offers.
> 
> I think you just like to have something to complain about because you have sad, pitiful lives. Yes, I called you sad and pitiful, because you're never happy. See next paragraph to prove that you're never happy.


I have had both services + cable at different times, I have had both services + cable at the same time. Tivo + cable or OTA is fine as far as I am concerned.

The worst customer service of all three is the DirecTV customer service. I do not have a Hopper, however a Hopper with PTA giving me the 4 networks + two other tuners would be more than I need, Add that second hopper for the rest of the house giving 5 tuners + PTA , would be heavenly.

What I find sad is that You wish people to pay a heavy ETF.

Enjoy watching the PAC12 on DirecTV. It seems that Dish is also in agreement to carry the SEC Network. It seems that these days they are better at adding channels, Oh wait they always were.


----------



## camo

I'm actually a weather enthusiast, have my own personal weather station that reports to CWOP, NWS and weather underground. I rarely tuned into the weather channel mainly because it was 50% commercials and found useless outside of NE metro areas. Best and most accurate place to get weather information is your regional NWS site, or weather radio broadcast. Not the weather channel, weather underground, accuweather or any other outlet that just relays what your local forecast office puts out. Find your local forecast office here: http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/wrh/forecastoffice_tab.php


----------



## Telecom Techie

sigma1914 said:


> I was asking an honest question - you're awfully defensive. That's fine if she enjoys shows about forrest firefighters... exceptional WEATHER programming they have.


It sounded like you were challenging my statement, or at least having trouble believing it. Yes, TWC's newer "reality" content has been enjoyed in my home. Not MY own personal choice... I'm just sharing an observation of what I have so often turned the channel AWAY from.

Speaking of defensive, how about you guys who are making a living in the DBS business? I don't know what you do, sigma1914, but I'll bet your livelihood is connected with satellite TV. Please correct me if I am wrong. That's why I've been using this forum so long without posting. I come here to learn from you and have had very few occasions to make a worthy contribution.

Now I am speaking up as a consumer in your industry. Some here will continue to dismiss me as a really stupid consumer with poor taste in programming. But I am disappointed in DirecTV and it's not just about TWC. It's about my perception of diminished value and increasing cost relative to my other options.

Both TWC and DirecTV have studied the market and made business decisions. If I am one of only 20 disappointed customers, you guys have nothing to worry about.

In full respect and appreciation for all I have gleaned from this forum, I'm just saying that some of you TWC-disparaging dbstalk pros had better look beyond your own cherished opinions, because your world is changing and the DirecTV/Dish model may soon be at a disadvantage.

That said, I wish you a prosperous new year as I lament the continued degradation of my second-favorite media source.


----------



## Laxguy

camo said:


> I'm all for dropping ESPN and love sports. I'm boycotting all ESPN programming as long as Keith Obermann has his show on. I get nauseated every-time I hear his voice.


Now that's a real stand!

But I fear the only person harmed is yourself, in that you'll miss a lot of sports you say you love.

But kudos.


----------



## paulman182

Telecom Techie said:


> For what I'm no longer paying DirecTV (as of last night), I can upgrade my broadband connection and buy IP delivered content.


Until severe weather knocks out the broadband.


----------



## paulman182

WB4CS said:


> Oh, and get this! I posted a comment on their keepweatherchannel website saying I supported DTV dropping them and that TWC should show actual weather instead of reality TV. Looks like they didn't approve my comment to be posted! They are only posting comments from people who are complaining. WOW!!!!
> 
> http://www.keeptheweatherchannel.com/tellusyourstory.php


I guess that's why they call the site "keeptheweatherchannel..."


----------



## sigma1914

Telecom Techie said:


> Speaking of defensive, how about you guys who are making a living in the DBS business? I don't know what you do, sigma1914, but I'll bet your livelihood is connected with satellite TV. Please correct me if I am wrong. That's why I've been using this forum so long without posting. I come here to learn from you and have had very few occasions to make a worthy contribution.


You're very wrong, I don't make any money off satellite TV. It's just a hobby.


----------



## Telecom Techie

paulman182 said:


> Until severe weather knocks out the broadband.


Good point, but my dish is more exposed to severe weather than the buried fiber.


----------



## Telecom Techie

sigma1914 said:


> You're very wrong, I don't make any money off satellite TV. It's just a hobby.


I stand corrected.

I have enjoyed your posts nevertheless, and I maintain that your investment in your hobby puts you in a class with the pros.


----------



## Telecom Techie

Telecom Techie said:


> Good point, but my dish is more exposed to severe weather than the buried fiber.


Now that I think about it, the only time my dish ever got completely out of alignment was during a tornado. Debris from my neighbors house hit it. (It's a non-standard mount...)

I wish I could remember whether we were watching TWC on that day.

:grin:


----------



## HarleyD

Well if you were sitting and watching TV as a tornado was bearing down on you I'd have to say that TWC failed miserably as a life or death difference maker and a lifeline for severe weather alerts,


----------



## catnapped

HarleyD said:


> Well if you were sitting and watching TV as a tornado was bearing down on you I'd have to say that TWC failed miserably as a life or death difference maker and a lifeline for severe weather alerts,


They'll probably be airing "Prospectors" at the time.


----------



## Billzebub

I must confess I'm mystified as to why everyone views this situation, in fact any instance of channels being dropped, as some sort of morality play. The truth is, there are no good guys and bad guys in these disputes. There are just business decisions. The Weather Channel decides it needs more to continue supplying the program. Directv doesn't believe that the channel adds enough value to their product to justify what they pay now, let alone an increase. Both parties have every right to take their position and the marketplace will ultimately decide who is right. If Directv loses a ton of subscribers over this channel, or believes they will, they will most likely modify their position. If they don't, the Weather Channel seems likely to cave when facing the loss of 20 million subscribers. The biggest problem the Weather Channel may face is letting Directv know just how dispensable they are. It's possible the deal that was available before Monday isn't there anymore. This doesn't make either side right, but it might show that one side wasn't very smart.
I'm sorry, but you would have a hard time convincing me that the loss of ESPN wouldn't result in more subscribers leaving than the loss of the Weather Channel.


----------



## Telecom Techie

HarleyD said:


> Well if you were sitting and watching TV as a tornado was bearing down on you I'd have to say that TWC failed miserably as a life or death difference maker and a lifeline for severe weather alerts,


Failed miserably? I'm sure I was enjoying whatever I was watching right up until the dish got hit by a wad of shingles. It's not fair to call that a miserable failure.

You seem to have a need to project your own assessment onto everyone else, and you refuse to accept that others have different values.

Whatever. DirecTV rules! Rock on.


----------



## TBoneit

Telecom Techie said:


> Snip
> 
> In full respect and appreciation for all I have gleaned from this forum, I'm just saying that some of you TWC-disparaging dbstalk pros had better look beyond your own cherished opinions, because your world is changing and the DirecTV/Dish model may soon be at a disadvantage.
> 
> That said, I wish you a prosperous new year as I lament the continued degradation of my second-favorite media source.


I believe that You are right in that all content distribution may be changing.
The Local Cable company that serves my home is doing a bangup job on providing Internet. I'm on their 100Mbps Internet service and the speed benchmarks higher and never lower when I check. I seem to recall their mentioning Video as a lower priority vs Internet.

Dishnetwork has been buying wireless spectrum, I suspect to help future proof themselves. I believe they see the handwriting on the wall.

I suspect we are heading into a period of disappearing channels instead of new channels appearing.


----------



## SayWhat?

Telecom Techie said:


> Failed miserably? I'm sure I was enjoying whatever I was watching right up until the dish got hit by a wad of shingles. It's not fair to call that a miserable failure.


I believe the comment refers to TWC's position that they are an indispensable source of severe weather warnings and their loss could be a public safety risk. You had DirecTV service and had TWC available, but hadn't tuned to it and weren't (apparently) aware of the impending storm.


----------



## loudo

If I didn't have my NOAA weather radio or it wasn't working, it would be an risk to me. My TV doesn't give me TWC weather alerts when it is shut off, my NOAA weather radio does.


----------



## Telecom Techie

TBoneit said:


> <snip>
> I suspect we are heading into a period of disappearing channels instead of new channels appearing.


Exactly... degrading and disappearing channels as the old broadcast television model fades into obsolescence. As TWC goes, so goes DirecTV.

But I'm trying to remain positive about the new opportunities for getting quality content _directly_ (pun intended) from various competitive distribution networks.


----------



## trdrjeff

So DTV removed the Weather channel that doesn't really show weather, and added one that does show weather 24/7.

Bravo DTV!


----------



## sigma1914

Telecom Techie said:


> Exactly... degrading and disappearing channels as the old broadcast television model fades into obsolescence. As TWC goes, so goes DirecTV.
> 
> But I'm trying to remain positive about the new opportunities for getting quality content _directly_ (pun intended) from various competitive distribution networks.


That's not looking very promising. http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-fcc-net-neutrality-20140115,0,7350475.story#axzz2qPpcjNRJ


> ...they could block access to certain apps or Web services that compete with their own. Or they could levy extra charges on consumers who spend more time streaming or downloading big files over the Internet.


----------



## Telecom Techie

SayWhat? said:


> I believe the comment refers to TWC's position that they are an indispensable source of severe weather warnings and their loss could be a public safety risk. You had DirecTV service and had TWC available, but hadn't tuned to it and weren't (apparently) aware of the impending storm.


Yes, and I'm not any more bothered by TWC's claim than I am any number of other marketing claims. We filter all such claims through some critical thinking, and then proceed with our consumer decisions.

Whatever I was watching, I _was_ acutely aware of the possibilty and then the approach of a tornado. Why should I resent or hold TWC responsible in any case? It's just one of several possible information sources, and a tornado is a very localized phenomenon.


----------



## Herdfan

Billzebub said:


> I'm sorry, but you would have a hard time convincing me that the loss of ESPN wouldn't result in more subscribers leaving than the loss of the Weather Channel.


If it even seemed like losing ESPN would happen, I would have Comcast adding TV (already have them for internet) to my account so fast it would make your head spin.


----------



## farnorcalgal

loudo said:


> That is for sure. It is like we don't even exist, most of the time. They talk about how cold NYC is when it is 20 degrees and we are below "0" and don't even get a mention.


It's the same for far northern California and southern Oregon. We don't exist either. TWC thinks that California ends at Sacramento.....if they show anything at all. I will not miss TWC at all.


----------



## Rich

peds48 said:


> Boy, with due respect, she very wrong!


"The programming has cheapened." I wonder what that means. Do you have any idea?

Rich


----------



## Rich

Araxen said:


> Just search Google with this:
> Weather Channel Could Stay off DirecTV a 'Long, Long Time'
> 
> and you'll be able to read the full article. Apparently Directv has only lost 20 subs since the blackout. :rolling:


Really glad to see that 149,000 people aren't that stupid. Oops, 148,980 I should have said.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy

sigma1914 said:


> That's not looking very promising. http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-fcc-net-neutrality-20140115,0,7350475.story#axzz2qPpcjNRJ


I posted that article in *its own thread a while ago.* It has ramifications far beyond this!


----------



## Telecom Techie

Rich said:


> "The programming has cheapened." I wonder what that means. Do you have any idea?
> 
> Rich


It's worth less. Generally speaking, it is cheaper to make and less satisfying to receive. Kind of like a cracker jack prize. They used to be metal, then they were plastic, then they were paper...

The way you phrase your question implies a dismissal and not a sincere inquiry. You disagree, right? I get it.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> Should we start calling you Prince Rich?


I've never gotten an email from Nigeria from a Prince. I get them occasionally from some people who need a couple thousand bucks so that they will be able to send me huge amounts of money. I've never answered one of those emails, but if they're dumb enough to expect me to do that, perhaps they'd like a nice bridge.

Feel free to address me any way you see fit. I do think "Prince Richard" has a nice ring to it. :sure:

Rich


----------



## loudo

Now we got rid of TWC bring back G4. :grin:


----------



## Rich

Bambler said:


> Will our bills go down, or will DirecTV pocket the share of our bill they are currently collecting for this channel?


Oh, yeah. Our bills will go down. Just as they do every year...

Rich


----------



## Racer88

HAHA, Millions of disaster pornoholics jonesing for a fix today! Awesome!

I can't think of a single other channel that is more deserving of the treatment DirecTV is now giving them. BRAVO!!!

TWC turned into little more than mostly profiting from the suffering of others a long time ago.

Hopefully this is the beginning of the end of them.


----------



## Rich

HarleyD said:


> Well if you were sitting and watching TV as a tornado was bearing down on you I'd have to say that TWC failed miserably as a life or death difference maker and a lifeline for severe weather alerts,


You really ought to post more often! That one cracked me up. And it was right on point!

Rich


----------



## Riverpilot

As I stated before... if 1,000 Directv subscribers even THINK about leaving and actually do just because of TWC being off-air, I'll be surprised.

If TWC, thinking they are so holy and that it's a life and death situation for them to be on Directv, then why don't they agree to anything Directv wants? After all, they're saving lives. Profit shouldn't matter if it's all about saving lives. Uhuh... TWC is full of hot air, got called out on it, and now are whining. Cya.. good riddance.

If I were Directv? I'd tell TWC, you want back on? Ok.. YOU pay us 10 cents for every subscriber.

I personally hope TWC NEVER ends up back on Directv, and I personally hope every other cable company tells them to go pound sand. Bring on Weather Nation and Accuweather!


----------



## slice1900

camo said:


> I'm all for dropping ESPN and love sports. I'm boycotting all ESPN programming as long as Keith Obermann has his show on. I get nauseated every-time I hear his voice.


I don't understand, is this because of his politics? I'm sure there are liberals elsewhere on sports networks, but if they never move outside of sports you wouldn't have a way of knowing that. Ditto for the conservatives on sports networks. It isn't as though Olbermann is using his sports program to praise Obama or bash conservatives on a daily basis, so I don't know why you should care anymore than you should care if a Fox News anchor was a fan of your team's biggest rival. Can't you just not watch his program if you don't like him, and watch the rest of ESPN's content?

Even amongst the most die-hard conservatives I don't think you'll find many who will join you in your self-defeating boycott, or find a single executive at ESPN who will ever care! :bang


----------



## SayWhat?

Riverpilot said:


> As I stated before... if 1,000 Directv subscribers even THINK about leaving


If it weren't for the press and boards like this, I'd be surprised if 1,000 DirecTV customers would have even noticed it was gone.


----------



## Rich

Telecom Techie said:


> It's worth less. Generally speaking, it is cheaper to make and less satisfying to receive. Kind of like a cracker jack prize. They used to be metal, then they were plastic, then they were paper...
> 
> The way you phrase your question implies a dismissal and not a sincere inquiry. You disagree, right? I get it.


I asked the question because I didn't know the answer. I see nothing cheap about D*'s programming. The Cracker Jacks prize analogy did little to make me understand.

Rich


----------



## ATLFAN48

In my mind DTV is losing its way. When I signed on in May 2001, having DTV was something to be proud of. Channel selection was unmatched. I left Comcast because of sports, but there was also 30 or 40 more channels. These were mainstream channels that had been around 5-6 years at the time. Sci-Fy, Speed, Cartoon Network, Toon Disney, Techtv, Boomerang, FX, Fox Sports Net, just to name a few. Add to that MLBEI and NFLST and they really did bring the consumer better tv. Used to be when a new network was coming online you could count on DTV carrying it. Now we still don't have Pac-12, Longhorn, and I haven't heard anything positive about the SEC network. Add to that this weather channel mess and I never thought I would consider leaving DTV but if Sunday Ticket finds a new home I will leave.


----------



## SayWhat?

ATLFAN48 said:


> In my mind DTV is losing its way.


Aside from the various church and shopping channels, TWC has to be one of the least significant channels on any pay-TV system anywhere. I can't imagine that anyone would factor their presence or absence in any decision.


----------



## 456521

ATLFAN48 said:


> In my mind DTV is losing its way. When I signed on in May 2001, _*having DTV was something to be proud of.*_ Channel selection was unmatched. I left Comcast because of sports, but there was also 30 or 40 more channels. These were mainstream channels that had been around 5-6 years at the time. Sci-Fy, Speed, Cartoon Network, Toon Disney, Techtv, Boomerang, FX, Fox Sports Net, just to name a few. Add to that MLBEI and NFLST and they really did bring the consumer better tv. Used to be when a new network was coming online you could count on DTV carrying it. Now we still don't have Pac-12, Longhorn, and I haven't heard anything positive about the SEC network. Add to that this weather channel mess and I never thought I would consider leaving DTV but if Sunday Ticket finds a new home I will leave.


I understand liking a TV service, but "something to be proud of"? I don't understand the emotional attachment to a company providing TV service.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

If you have a smartphone, best app for getting emergency weather alerts is http://stormshieldapp.com/ (Something we never got with TWC)


----------



## loudo

wilbur_the_goose said:


> If you have a smartphone, best app for getting emergency weather alerts is http://stormshieldapp.com/ (Something we never got with TWC)


Nice app, but no app for a Windows phone.


----------



## Fern91crest

I do not feel at risk because I lost the weather channel ...DTV has a cheap hokey replacement. However, I made a two year commitment to Directv with an understanding that TWC is part of the package. I like a lot of TWC programs related to weather history and watch frequently. Each party blames the other. DTV states it was pulled and TWC says DTV walked out of negotiations. After 15 years with DTV, I am looking at alternate service.


----------



## codespy

Thanks for the App recommendation...will check it out.

Also just checked my iPhone and TWC App indicates DirecTV has dropped them. They list a 3 step approach to 1- Pledge to switch to your friends, 2- Call DirecTV and say "Close DirecTV account", and Switch TV providers (as they list nine of them), and 3- let your voice be heard by calling TWC or emailing DirecTV. TWC appears a tad bit angry, but I think they are pissing in the wind with that advice.


----------



## Fern91crest

Iam taking this as an opportunity to evaluate possible provider alternatives. I lost CLOO when I changed to HD and now another channel. I did contact directv and got a pre-written response that did not address the points of the communication.


----------



## SayWhat?

Fern91crest said:


> I made a two year commitment to Directv with an understanding that TWC is part of the package.


I'm sure you'll find that isn't true as far as any contract is concerned.


----------



## Laxguy

Fern91crest said:


> I do not feel at risk because I lost the weather channel ...DTV has a cheap hokey replacement. However, I made a two year commitment to Directv with an understanding that TWC is part of the package.


That understanding just isn't based on reality. Any channel or bunch of channels _*could be*_ dropped at any time. In reality, they seldom are, and wholesale doing of same would doom DIRECTV's pre-eminent place among TV providers.


----------



## acostapimps

I see that WeatherNation is making changes this year, according to their commercials, map enhancement with better storm graphics and ground coverage, I also like their slogan "Real Weather Pure and Simple"


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ATLFAN48

pdxBeav said:


> I understand liking a TV service, but "something to be proud of"? I don't understand the emotional attachment to a company providing TV service.


You never had Comcast in the Bluefield/Beckley market in the '80s and '90s. Its not an exaggeration.


----------



## mkdtv21

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> if they do remove twc they will launch a new weather mix channel in hd. the weather mix channel will contain a weather radar and weather loop from stations round the country


Does this still hold true about the weather mix channel now that the weather channel is gone?


----------



## scottchez

Just now I changed channels to the weather channel on Dish to check our the High Wind Warning 50 to 60 mph they are talking about here in Omaha.

GUESS WHAT- they are showing some show call Coast Guard Alaska, and NOT THE WEATHER. So I tuned to my local weather now channel on my local digital sub channel 6.2, that has real time weather 24x7 to find out.

They really need to change the name of the Weather channel as they do not show the weather. Maybe call it Weather in History Channel.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Extremely disappointed but that will not make me dislike DirecTV or leave DirecTV. No more local weather on my DirecTV for me. :-( I've grown up watching The Weather Channel and now life will be different and somewhat empty without having TWC. Time Warner Cable still carries that channel but I will never want to go back to Time Warner for TV service. I most certainly that all changes in the near future and they bring back TWC. This new Weather channel, I've given it a few minutes and already I dislike it.


----------



## FussyBob

So let's see, the TWC was getting about $2.4M/month from DTV. DTV wanted to pay only $1.9M.

TWC that can't happen, DTV needs to pay more! DTV drops TWC.

TWC now gets $0.00 from DTV.

TWC execs are smart, same fixed costs, lost positive cash flow.....good move!


----------



## Mark Holtz

From Weather Channels Twitter Feed:


----------



## KyL416

Correction, 100% of their programming is live when severe weather is happening.........to a major east coast or midwest city

And really? DirecTV "controlling" the weather? This is coming from the company that wanted to buy the .weather top level domain...


----------



## slice1900

Directv must really have TWC worried. If they can drop TWC and hardly anyone cares, what stops others from doing so as well?

Perhaps the subchannel in my area which did 24x7 weather that was replaced a few months ago by Live Well network would still be carrying weather if my cable company opted not to carry TWC and used that instead. The cable company would probably save a lot of money paying the local station whatever pittance they make from Live Well to keep them carrying the weather subchannel, and not have to pay TWC. They might lose one subscriber to Dish in the whole county if they did that 

This 24x7 channel was the best of both worlds. You had instant access to radar, current conditions and forecast with no commercial breaks or reality programming (and no waiting for "weather on the 8s") and whenever there was severe weather that caused the main station to break into programming it did so on the subchannel as well. I guess you wouldn't get national weather, but unless you're a real weather buff you don't care about weather outside your area unless it is something really bad. National news already covers stuff like Superstorm Sandy, the "Polar Vortex" and so on, and of course local stations if you're affected by them.


----------



## ATLFAN48

I am boycotting WN.


----------



## inkahauts

FussyBob said:


> So let's see, the TWC was getting about $2.4M/month from DTV. DTV wanted to pay only $1.9M.
> 
> TWC that can't happen, DTV needs to pay more! DTV drops TWC.
> 
> TWC now gets $0.00 from DTV.
> 
> TWC execs are smart, same fixed costs, lost positive cash flow.....good move!


Actually you're incorrect. Because they've been adding all kinds of higher priced and more expensive execs and personalities their fixed cost have actually gone up.


----------



## inkahauts

ATLFAN48 said:


> In my mind DTV is losing its way. When I signed on in May 2001, having DTV was something to be proud of. Channel selection was unmatched. I left Comcast because of sports, but there was also 30 or 40 more channels. These were mainstream channels that had been around 5-6 years at the time. Sci-Fy, Speed, Cartoon Network, Toon Disney, Techtv, Boomerang, FX, Fox Sports Net, just to name a few. Add to that MLBEI and NFLST and they really did bring the consumer better tv. Used to be when a new network was coming online you could count on DTV carrying it. Now we still don't have Pac-12, Longhorn, and I haven't heard anything positive about the SEC network. Add to that this weather channel mess and I never thought I would consider leaving DTV but if Sunday Ticket finds a new home I will leave.


The long horn channel is a joke. The pac12 is what it is. Charter never has picked it up either. It's akin to comcast philly and Comcast Huston.

DIRECTV has never carried every thing and dropping one channel that offers nothing you can't get easily on another channel to save some money is smart IMHO.


----------



## inkahauts

Mark Holtz said:


> From Weather Channels Twitter Feed:


I love the Asterix stating that you can only get the 40% if you also include all of the hours in the middle of the night when we are running reality programming in prepaid programming instead of news. Why wouldn't you count that? Is it not part of 24 hours in a day?


----------



## SayWhat?

inkahauts said:


> I love the Asterix stating that you can only get the 40% if you also include all of the hours in the middle of the night when we are running reality programming in prepaid programming instead of news. Why wouldn't you count that? Is it not part of 24 hours in a day?


Didn't know they were running Spam-O-Mercials. Cheapens their brand even more.


----------



## TDK1044

The notion that the world can't live without The Weather Channel is laughable. I live in an area prone to tornado activity and I have never used the Weather Channel.....I didn't even know what channel it was on. When severe weather happens, the local stations in any area will all alert their viewers to the situation...initially via banners at the bottom of the screen, and then by interrupting programs if necessary.

This is a business deal, plain and simple. We live in the twenty first century....weather information is available from multiple sources.


----------



## dpeters11

And others have reported that even the local forecast isn't shown at all times, so that is fiction as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyd79

Fern91crest said:


> Iam taking this as an opportunity to evaluate possible provider alternatives. I lost CLOO when I changed to HD and now another channel. I did contact directv and got a pre-written response that did not address the points of the communication.


How did you lose Cloo? It's on 308.


----------



## TDK1044

22 pages to discuss just another carriage deal wrapped up to appear to be something different. At least one good thing came out of this...Al Roker says he's leaving DirecTV. :hurah:


----------



## Telecom Techie

SayWhat? said:


> If it weren't for the press and boards like this, I'd be surprised if 1,000 DirecTV customers would have even noticed it was gone.


Do you really think your numbers here are accurate, or are you just using hyperbole to make your point? DirecTV has solid data on their customers viewing choices and habits. This is about far more than 20 or 1,000 TWC viewers...

DirecvTV has just executed a bold strategic move that serves their goal of making a profit. They did this armed with the best data and projections in the industry.

You, however, seem to have neither real data nor an intuitive handle on the media business.


----------



## AMike

inkahauts said:


> I love the Asterix stating that you can only get the 40% if you also include all of the hours in the middle of the night when we are running reality programming in prepaid programming instead of news. Why wouldn't you count that? Is it not part of 24 hours in a day?


The last time I checked, weather does occur in the middle of the night. I may be wrong about that since I'm not awake.


----------



## catnapped

FussyBob said:


> So let's see, the TWC was getting about $2.4M/month from DTV. DTV wanted to pay only $1.9M.
> 
> TWC that can't happen, DTV needs to pay more! DTV drops TWC.
> 
> TWC now gets $0.00 from DTV.
> 
> TWC execs are smart, same fixed costs, lost positive cash flow.....good move!


*"WE'RE COMCAST! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO LICK OUR SHOES AND PAY WHATEVER WE ASK FOR OUR CHANNEL...OR ELSE!!!!"*


----------



## TDK1044

At the end of the day, when you strip away all of the rhetoric and armchair indignation, what you're left with is a carriage license deal where the two parties failed to reach an agreement. The channel in question is watched by a very small percentage of DirecTV viewers, and D* was not prepared to meet the price being asked for by TWC.


----------



## Telecom Techie

Telecom Techie, on 15 Jan 2014 - 2:15 PM, said:


Telecom Techie said:


> It's worth less. Generally speaking, it is cheaper to make and less satisfying to receive. Kind of like a cracker jack prize. They used to be metal, then they were plastic, then they were paper...
> 
> The way you phrase your question implies a dismissal and not a sincere inquiry. You disagree, right? I get it.





Rich said:


> I asked the question because I didn't know the answer. I see nothing cheap about D*'s programming. The Cracker Jacks prize analogy did little to make me understand.
> 
> Rich


Well, it was a sincere effort.

A pattern I'm seeing here is that some are willing and even pleased to see TWC go, and simply can't imagine that anyone else would see it differently. Anyone expressing disappointment is dismissed as part of an inconsequential minority or even mocked as "stupid".

My family has been disappointed with DirecTV for some time. This TWC drama is just a recent, discrete event where we lost another increment of value and interest from our package of programming.

Does it make you uncomfortable to contemplete that some are really perceiving a loss of value? Or does your discomfort arise with the dawning awareness that there are other options that some few are just now considering?

DirecTV and their devotees on this forum seem to want us ALL to excuse yet another loss of value, however small. Some, perhaps most, will.

Honestly, I am a bit uncomfortable with abandoning my investment in hardware and cabling. As excited as I am about exploring new technology, the obsolescence of something I once found highly engaging makes me just a little bit sad.


----------



## Curtis0620

When you leaving?


----------



## Telecom Techie

Curtis0620 said:


> When you leaving?


Last January 13th at midnight.

Were you going to tell me to mind the door?

:grin:


----------



## dpeters11

This morning on NBC they touted up the arrival of Sam Champion. I'd never heard of him, but they they made it sound like a big deal. He's coming from ABC and will be the Managing Editor for TWC. He is not a meteorologist, so sounds like he basically was ABC's Al Roker.

Certainly there is no reason for TWC management to be Meteorologists, and they really shouldn't be, but seems like the Managing Editor should be.


----------



## Rich

pdxBeav said:


> I understand liking a TV service, but "something to be proud of"? I don't understand the emotional attachment to a company providing TV service.


That is a bit of a stretch.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Fern91crest said:


> I do not feel at risk because I lost the weather channel ...DTV has a cheap hokey replacement. However, I made a two year commitment to Directv with an understanding that TWC is part of the package. I like a lot of TWC programs related to weather history and watch frequently. Each party blames the other. DTV states it was pulled and TWC says DTV walked out of negotiations. _*After 15 years with DTV, I am looking at alternate service.*_


Over that? You won't find a better provider or we wouldn't be having this conversation.

Rich


----------



## TBoneit

Rich said:


> I asked the question because I didn't know the answer. I see nothing cheap about D*'s programming. The Cracker Jacks prize analogy did little to make me understand.
> 
> Rich


I think the point was that reality programming is cheap. Cracker Jack's prizes have been going down hill too as has the weather channel's content.

You may have noticed that everything is getting smaller except the price. a 1/2 gallon size of Ice cream is not 1/2 gallon anymore. Toilet paper is getting smaller too. the last time I measured it was 3/4" narrower than it used to be. Here in Central Jersey anyway.

Since the Products in the Grocery Store have gotten away with it without a huge backlash, I'm sure the weather channel figured, why not us too.

TBoneit


----------



## TBoneit

Laxguy said:


> That understanding just isn't based on reality. Any channel or bunch of channels _*could be*_ dropped at any time. In reality, they seldom are, and wholesale doing of same would doom DIRECTV's pre-eminent place among TV providers.


Did You notice that You show 10,000 posts here

Congratulations


----------



## TBoneit

tonyd79 said:


> How did you lose Cloo? It's on 308.


My Guess is that the poster will not watch SD now. Evidently the content wasn't that important.


----------



## TBoneit

BTW has anyone commented that all these suggestions for alternative methods to get the weather information also apply to cord cutting? I have to wonder how many that liked the weather channel are now looking at alternative content delivery methods?

The way Dish seems to be adding sports faster that DirecTV makes me wonder if they are changing directions and will going after the NFL and MLB and outbidding DirecTV.


----------



## Herdfan

Telecom Techie said:


> A pattern I'm seeing here is that some are willing and even pleased to see TWC go,


I am happy to see it removed. But maybe for a different reason. My hope is that this little spat and a lack of customer outrage over it will force TWC to rethink its programming and go back to doing what it used to do: show weather 24/7. Especially during the evening hours when people are home and wanting to see what the weather is for the coming days.

As another poster noted, TWC must be a little freaked if DirecTV can do this and no one really cares. Is DISH next? Comcast? TWC? As much as we like to rail on them, some of the execs at these companies aren't stupid. If DISH sees DirecTV save $2.4M/mo, assuming the same general price for the channel, it could save around $1.8M/mo. They will be all over that.


----------



## Telecom Techie

Rich, on 15 Jan 2014 - 4:05 PM, said:


Rich said:


> I asked the question because I didn't know the answer. I see nothing cheap about D*'s programming. The Cracker Jacks prize analogy did little to make me understand.
> 
> Rich





TBoneit said:


> I think the point was that reality programming is cheap. Cracker Jack's prizes have been going down hill too as has the weather channel's content.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Since the Products in the Grocery Store have gotten away with it without a huge backlash, I'm sure the weather channel figured, why not us too.
> 
> TBoneit


You got it, and axing TWC didn't get rid of the pervasive reality programming among the various channels I was subscribed to.

Most of these arguments against TWC support my problem with the entire Choice Xtra Classic package.

It's not getting any better...


----------



## Curtis0620

TBoneit said:


> BTW has anyone commented that all these suggestions for alternative methods to get the weather information also apply to cord cutting? I have to wonder how many that liked the weather channel are now looking at alternative content delivery methods?
> 
> The way Dish seems to be adding sports faster that DirecTV makes me wonder if they are changing directions and will going after the NFL and MLB and outbidding DirecTV.


I don't think NY subs feel that way.


----------



## loudo

I like Reality Shows, but not when they are on the channel that gives me weather to keep me and my family safe.


----------



## TDK1044

The most likely outcome of this fiasco, is that in a few weeks time, The Weather Channel will be back on DirecTV, with the two companies having struck a deal that nobody will ever know the details of, and which will have meant DirecTV paying a little more than they wanted to, and The Weather Channel getting less than they wanted to.....in other words, just like every other carriage license deal that went bad.


----------



## PCampbell

Correct, I know this is a longshot but I hope they get the hint and go back to weather 24/7


----------



## RunnerFL

ATLFAN48 said:


> I am boycotting WN.


Congrats!


----------



## Bill Broderick

SayWhat? said:


> Didn't know they were running Spam-O-Mercials. Cheapens their brand even more.


They're not. They were trying to say that, overnight, when TWC is running reality programming, other channels are running infomercials. But DirecTV isn't complaining about those other channels.

I agree with DirecTV. 40% means 40% of a 24 hour day. If TWC is claiming that their weather service is indispensable, what does it matter if it's 2pm or 2am?


----------



## 242424

dpeters11 said:


> This morning on NBC they touted up the arrival of Sam Champion. I'd never heard of him, but they they made it sound like a big deal. He's coming from ABC and will be the Managing Editor for TWC. He is not a meteorologist, so sounds like he basically was ABC's Al Roker.
> 
> Certainly there is no reason for TWC management to be Meteorologists, and they really shouldn't be, but seems like the Managing Editor should be.


I saw that and I've never heard of him either. I hope he's not on there much, his hair bugs me. lol


----------



## scr

There are pros and cons concerning the Weather Channel as all 23 pages containing 450 some posts demonstrate.

There was a time I checked the Weather Channel everyday knowing that the weather report was there. Unfortunately that's not the case now. At the time I didn't have a consistent internet connection but did have a satellite receiver. I also had a weather radio that would go off when the storm being reported was no where near my location. This got old in a hurry. With the innovation of S.A.M.E. on weather radios I went back to it as my main source of weather warnings. As has been said weather radios are on and standing by to report any and all weather danger where ever I may be 24/7. My TV is not on 24/7 and we know the Weather Channel does not broadcast weather 24/7. Even if it did it would not wake me up to tell me I was in possible danger. If you don't have a weather radio I suggest you get one. As I said before if a large storm is approaching the satellite signal will more then likely be lost. 

I'm a full time RVer and as such have distant networks local broadcasting is not an option unless I crank up the OTA antenna. But again as a weather warning system it is of little use as the TV is off. Living in a RV makes me aware of weather way more then when I lived in a regular house. Rv's do not hold up to falling trees and high winds well and there is no basement to run to.

While I don't like the loss of any package provided channel, as the ones I like may be next. I had little use for the weather Channel in the last 5 or so years and it will not be missed. I will have little use for the replacement Weather Nation as I have become accustomed to using the internet for weather maps.

Last time I checked on the Weather Channel a person was telling me not to forget my jacket while the temperature displayed was 31 degrees. Darn good thing they told me that as I wouldn't have noticed when I stepped outside. As a side comment why do weather people always say the rain or snow is really coming down?

I really can't say this often enough, get a weather radio. Set the S.A.M.E. codes to your area of concern. You will rest with confidence that you will be forewarned of impending weather dangers 24/7 and it may just save your life or life of a loved one.


----------



## Rich

Telecom Techie said:


> Telecom Techie, on 15 Jan 2014 - 2:15 PM, said:
> 
> Well, it was a sincere effort.
> 
> A pattern I'm seeing here is that some are willing and even pleased to see TWC go, and simply can't imagine that anyone else would see it differently. Anyone expressing disappointment is dismissed as part of an inconsequential minority or even mocked as "stupid".
> 
> My family has been disappointed with DirecTV for some time. This TWC drama is just a recent, discrete event where we lost another increment of value and interest from our package of programming.
> 
> Does it make you uncomfortable to contemplete that some are really perceiving a loss of value? Or does your discomfort arise with the dawning awareness that there are other options that some few are just now considering?
> 
> DirecTV and their devotees on this forum seem to want us ALL to excuse yet another loss of value, however small. Some, perhaps most, will.
> 
> Honestly, I am a bit uncomfortable with abandoning my investment in hardware and cabling. As excited as I am about exploring new technology, the obsolescence of something I once found highly engaging makes me just a little bit sad.


I don't really care about TWC, but if a thread is gonna dominate the forum as this one has, I'm gonna participate. I've been considering dropping D* altogether for a while now (see, this is what you get when you make assumptions based on a couple posts) and I've been talking about it on the forum freely. Unfortunately, for me, my family disagrees and I have to keep them happy. Do I consider losing TWC a "loss of value"? No. I think they devalued themselves by their programming. Whatever you choose to infer from our posts is up to you. Reading them at face value, I don't agree with your opinion, but it's your opinion even tho it seems as if you are completely devastated (see how easy it is to make comments without having any knowledge of what the poster is implying?) by the loss of a channel that seems to have completely lost it's way.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Herdfan said:


> I am happy to see it removed. But maybe for a different reason. My hope is that this little spat and a lack of customer outrage over it will force TWC to rethink its programming and go back to doing what it used to do: show weather 24/7. Especially during the evening hours when people are home and wanting to see what the weather is for the coming days.


My reason for being happy to see it removed is similar. I couldn't care less what programming TWC airs since I never tune to TWC being that there are so many other options for finding out about the weather. My hope is that other channels, that I have historically enjoyed, but who have also abandoned their original purpose for existing in favor of reality programming (The History Channel, which no longer has history programming, The Learning Chanel, which no longer has any educational programming, etc...), gets the hint that they are no longer a "special" niche channel and therefore, no longer have the value that they one had.

If DirecTV dropping TWC causes one other content provider to reconsider the abundance of reality programming that they are now airing, then I will be thrilled that TWC has been removed.


----------



## ATLFAN48

All I know is I am missing my daily 3hr TWC fix and both sides are at fault. The loss of ad revanue will drive TWC back to DTV eventually. I just hate the propaganda that DTV is coming up with that they are acting in our best interest. BS plain and simple. As far as Dish using MLB or NFL as a hammer, with the streaming options out there like video game consoles, etc. The hammer is not as big as it once was.


----------



## TBoneit

Curtis0620 said:


> I don't think NY subs feel that way.


Curtis I know You are a sports fan,however not everyone is nor are all New Yorkers Yankees fans, There are Also Mets fans, There are probably some Dodgers fans left too.............
I do not think it has had the impact the Yankees hoped it would have on Dish.
Dish seems to be doing OK without the YES network. That fact alone probably gives them sort of leverage with other regional sports networks when they go to negotiate.

DirecTV may be planning to use the TWC to set an example. We will see.

It may be that in a week or two we will see the press release about how happy they both are to have come to an agreement.

TBoneit


----------



## AMike

ATLFAN48 said:


> All I know is I am missing my daily 3hr TWC fix and both sides are at fault. The loss of ad revanue will drive TWC back to DTV eventually. I just hate the propaganda that DTV is coming up with that they are acting in our best interest. BS plain and simple. As far as Dish using MLB or NFL as a hammer, with the streaming options out there like video game consoles, etc. The hammer is not as big as it once was.


Propaganda goes both ways. I think what TWC is putting out there is their own spin on things trying to evoke sympathy because they just lost 20 million subscribers and a bite to their bottom line. Some people may view it as a life saving channel and in my opinion, at one point it was, but now, it has zero value to me because of my local channels, smart phone, iPad, computer and other connected devices. And even though I also have cable, I've only watched it lately just to see how they are portraying their side of this spat. But prior to this, I watched it on an extremely infrequent basis.

If you want a true life saving channel, perhaps the folks at NOAA in partnership with cable and satellite companies can come up with a weather version of CSPAN. That would be something far more valuable than non-metreologists reading a teleprompter.

There are 2 other solutions on the horizon along with WeatherNation that will fill the serve this purpose far better than TWC.


----------



## jacinkcmo

Rarely tuned to TWC. And WeatherNation doesn't seem usefull. But I did use the TV App for weather every day just to get the temp and radar. Hope DTV comes up with a replacement.


----------



## AMike

One other thing to add about the 40% number.

According to my TiVo guide on cable, images attached, TWC begins their reality programming at 8 ET through 4 am ET during weekdays. There's no weather programming geared for the west coast.

Weekends, reality programming begins at 2 pm through 4 am ET. That's 14 hours each weekend day. So I guess people on the weekends are SOL getting weather info during this stretch on TWC.


----------



## Whogaman

I think that the Weather Channel would not like to lose 20 million viewers for any length of time. Most likely this will end like the spat Viacom had with Dish Network. And if we look at how that ended up, TWC will be back soon. :bang


----------



## inkahauts

Telecom Techie said:


> Telecom Techie, on 15 Jan 2014 - 2:15 PM, said:
> 
> Well, it was a sincere effort.
> 
> A pattern I'm seeing here is that some are willing and even pleased to see TWC go, and simply can't imagine that anyone else would see it differently. Anyone expressing disappointment is dismissed as part of an inconsequential minority or even mocked as "stupid".
> 
> My family has been disappointed with DirecTV for some time. This TWC drama is just a recent, discrete event where we lost another increment of value and interest from our package of programming.
> 
> Does it make you uncomfortable to contemplete that some are really perceiving a loss of value? Or does your discomfort arise with the dawning awareness that there are other options that some few are just now considering?
> 
> DirecTV and their devotees on this forum seem to want us ALL to excuse yet another loss of value, however small. Some, perhaps most, will.
> 
> Honestly, I am a bit uncomfortable with abandoning my investment in hardware and cabling. As excited as I am about exploring new technology, the obsolescence of something I once found highly engaging makes me just a little bit sad.


I just don't see any loss if value form them going to weather nation. I saw a loss in value when the weather channel stopped showing the weather all the time. It's actually close to the value it used to be 10 years ago now with weather nation than it was with the actual weather channel. The weather channel itself destroyed its own value over the last five years. That is why people here are fine with this. At least I think that's why for the most part. I know it Is for me.

I wish all the channels would stop trying to be more than what they are meant to be so they can raise rates. They have almost all been lowering their actual value IMHO because of this.


----------



## inkahauts

TDK1044 said:


> The most likely outcome of this fiasco, is that in a few weeks time, The Weather Channel will be back on DirecTV, with the two companies having struck a deal that nobody will ever know the details of, and which will have meant DirecTV paying a little more than they wanted to, and The Weather Channel getting less than they wanted to.....in other words, just like every other carriage license deal that went bad.


I think your wrong. I dont think DIRECTV is going to budge on the price they have offered. In fact if anything they my drop it even more if they get almost no real customer losses from this. And I don't think they will. They may not even let them back and cut a deal for accuweather instead and never look back.

Honestly that's what I'd do. Id never bring them back. Some channels need to go away in order to make up for soaring costs and comcast is one of the big companies with lots of channels with soaring costs.


----------



## RunnerFL

ATLFAN48 said:


> All I know is I am missing my daily 3hr TWC fix and both sides are at fault. The loss of ad revanue will drive TWC back to DTV eventually. I just hate the propaganda that DTV is coming up with that they are acting in our best interest. BS plain and simple. As far as Dish using MLB or NFL as a hammer, with the streaming options out there like video game consoles, etc. The hammer is not as big as it once was.


DirecTV is doing something to keep them from having to raise our bill. How is that not in our best interest?


----------



## SayWhat?

inkahauts said:


> They may not even let them back and cut a deal for accuweather instead and never look back.
> 
> Honestly that's what I'd do. Id never bring them back.


Hopefully Dish will do likewise.


----------



## ATLFAN48

RunnerFL said:


> DirecTV is doing something to keep them from having to raise our bill. How is that not in our best interest?


Because our bills will still go up...


----------



## inkahauts

Yes but for less. Unless they drop a bunch more channels.

How much if what they where spending in the twc can they now out toward weather nation and another channel to instead of a channel that is continually degrading and lowering their actual value?


----------



## ATLFAN48

inkahauts said:


> Yes but for less. Unless they drop a bunch more channels. How much if what they where spending in the twc can they now out toward weather nation and another channel to instead of a channel that is continually degrading and lowering their actual value?


You're right about one thing DTV might not budge, but I bet TWC does. Gotta pay Sam some way


----------



## inkahauts

But is it to late for that anyway? They may have to budge a lot more now than what DIRECTV had wanted before. If
I'm DIRECTV I make an agreement with accuweather now and then I let twc know that DIRECTV is going to spend a total of 13 cents a month on accuweather and weather nation and twc and they can get the couple pennies that are left available at that point. If there's any left. They could always come back for free or pay to be on or go a la cart and just get ad dollars I guess!!!!!


----------



## inkahauts

In fact I've changed my mind. if I'm DIRECTV I tell them now the only way they come back is a la cart. Let the games begin for the fight to really cut out some of these channels.


----------



## mnassour

TWC is claiming negotiations are "over". Good, TWC abandoned its customer base and now very few folks give two cents. Let DirecTV continue with WN for the moment, and take a look at Accuweather when it launches. In the meantime, sock that $2.4 million away as a cushion against the next round of talks with Disney!


----------



## codespy

Add me to the list using a weather radio for emergencies that use S.A.M.E. technology, at home and when we camp about 15 times a year during the summer. Since NOAA first broadcasts the watches and warnings and not the networks, you are getting it faster than from the networks....can't beat that.

I miss the TVApps already, but I have a smartphone now with the app which cushions the blow.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## damondlt

Curtis0620 said:


> I don't think NY subs feel that way.


No they don't, and Dish needs to catch up on sports, before they can claim they are adding more sports then directv.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Gordon Shumway

I certainly don't begrudge anyone's viewing preferences, but I am somewhat surprised that people still watch TWC. I can't remember the last time I tuned to that station, and quite frankly, I can't think of a reason I would tune to it going forward. Maybe if my phone, tablet, laptop, Desktop, and weather alert radio all mysteriously died at the same time.


----------



## tonyd79

mnassour said:


> TWC is claiming negotiations are "over". Good, TWC abandoned its customer base and now very few folks give two cents. Let DirecTV continue with WN for the moment, and take a look at Accuweather when it launches. In the meantime, sock that $2.4 million away as a cushion against the next round of talks with Disney!


but, but, but...they are leaving people to die!


----------



## Davenlr

NBC/Universal/Comcast will just try to tie TWC into a must carry on its next contract negotiation. You want MSNBC, you have to take TWC too.


----------



## PCampbell

Good article.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2014/01/16/soul-searching-time-for-the-weather-channel/


----------



## RunnerFL

ATLFAN48 said:


> Because our bills will still go up...


Not as much and not because of TWC.


----------



## catnapped

PCampbell said:


> Good article.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2014/01/16/soul-searching-time-for-the-weather-channel/


Seems like they're still hell-bent on airing the reality shows so they still don't get it.


----------



## Rockaway1836

Davenlr said:


> NBC/Universal/Comcast will just try to tie TWC into a must carry on its next contract negotiation. You want MSNBC, you have to take TWC too.


Losing MSNBC would not be a problem for my house.


----------



## slice1900

Davenlr said:


> NBC/Universal/Comcast will just try to tie TWC into a must carry on its next contract negotiation. You want MSNBC, you have to take TWC too.


If they were going to do that, why wouldn't they have done it already? If you tie too many crap or niche channels together you increase the risk you lose them all if a provider thinks you're asking for too much. TWC is small potatoes, if it was dropped by one or two other big providers they'd probably just let it go bankrupt rather than try to prop up a failing channel that has outlived its original model.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Rockaway1836 said:


> Losing MSNBC would not be a problem for my house.


big issue in NHL playoff time and olympics


----------



## TDK1044

Although I'm confident that TWC will be back on D* within a few weeks, it was never on my favorites list....nor will it be. I have a weather radio in sync with my zip code, and on the rare ocassions when severe weather comes my way, that's the device that is most useful. The DirecTV signal has typically already been lost, so what use is the weather Channel? The answer is that it offers viewers the ability to see severe weather in geographical areas that they don't live in. I'm sure that TWC got good ratings off the recent arctic weather. I'm equally sure that most of those viewers were watching in areas no affected by it. People love watching the Drama of events that impact others. A plane crash, a mass shooting, an explosion....CNN and FOX see a huge hike in their ratings. It's the same with TWC....very low ratings until tornado season or winter storms.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Here is what bothers me....
CourtTV which used to cover court cases. Now, it's just truTV with no court coverage
A&E meant "Arts and Entertainment", not Storage Wars and Duck Dynasty
TLC meant "The Learning Channel", not the network of Honey Boo-Boo
The M meant "music" in MTV
History covered actual History, not Ice Road Truckers and Top Shot
SyFy was known as SciFi and had actual Science Fiction instead of Sharknado 
The News stations had good, hard news instead of opinion masquerading at news (and three of those channels are targets)
And now we can add The Weather Channel to the list of channels that once had a purpose, but lost it's way.

So, why don't I cancel? Simple.... since I remit rent to my mother, part of the rental agreement includes that I pay for cell phone service, Internet, and cable television. Not like I haven't been trying to convince otherwise for a few years.


----------



## Bambler

Based on what TWC is saying (and what the PAC-12 has said), it would seem that DirecTV isn't willing to "negotiate" at all. They may have placed a take it or leave it offer. I doubt either of those two aforementioned parties would purposely burn bridges and, based on the reception from DirecTV, gave those groups no alternatives.

I'm just speculating here, but it would seem reasonable to assume that based on what has been recently said and I'm not arguing the merits of whether DirecTV should or should not carry it. 

Another thing that I see all too much here is assuming your values matches everyone's values and opinions. I don't watch it so no one else must watch it. The people who post here is probably such a small sliver of customer types that it borders on being insignificant and if anything, biases towards a certain type of customer. Whether that "type" is truly representative of everyone else is highly unlikely and if anything is probably the exception and not the rule, especially for the actual viewers of this type of channel. I doubt that market segment would even know this forum exists or bother taking the time to post here.


----------



## sigma1914

Bambler said:


> Another thing that I see all too much here is assuming your values matches everyone's values and opinions. I don't watch it so no one else must watch it. The people who post here is probably such a small sliver of customer types that it borders on being insignificant and if anything, biases towards a certain type of customer. Whether that "type" is truly representative of everyone else is highly unlikely and if anything is probably the exception and not the rule, especially for the actual viewers of this type of channel. I doubt that market segment would even know this forum exists or bother taking the time to post here.


Take a look at social media sites... the same sentiments here are there.


----------



## Bambler

That just reaffirms what I'm trying to say. Falling into the trappings of confirmation biases is only all too easy. 

I don't watch it so no one else must watch it. Social media even says so...


----------



## Riverpilot

The actual viewing numbers of TWC, which was stated earlier, confirms that not many people watch TWC... hence, the polling you see here is actually real world.

TWC over-estimated their worth, Directv called them out on it, and now TWC is whining and crying.

I applaud Directv on this. I back Directv 100% on this. I certainly hope Directv doesn't bring back TWC unless TWC agrees to come back for 2 pennies or less. 

Otherwise, buh bye. Weathernation and Accuweather actually show the weather. Bravo!


----------



## Bambler

You applaud them for raising your rates? Because that's what they are effectively doing. The price per channel just went up, meaning that you're now paying more per unit. 

A sneaky way to move in rate increases without actually having to raise rates: dump channels. 

Until they add something else of equal value to the previous monetization of TWC or refund the part of the programming fees that represented TWC, we're all now paying more for every other channel on the books.

And if they get those two cents, that's another rate increase for us as well per unit, unless they give those two cents back to us. It might be meaningless to us, but it represents a significant gain for DirecTV.


----------



## hasan

mnassour said:


> TWC is claiming negotiations are "over". Good, TWC abandoned its customer base and now very few folks give two cents. Let DirecTV continue with WN for the moment, and take a look at Accuweather when it launches. In the meantime, sock that $2.4 million away as a cushion against the next round of talks with Disney!


So far, I don't mind WxNation for viewing national/regional weather. It's not as glitzy as TWC, but at least it hasn' degenerated into non-Wx programming (yet). I won't miss them. Indeed the best for safety is NOAA SAME weather alert radios. Here in the Midwest, I wouldn't be without one (in fact, we have 3, one on each floor of the house/basement.) I look forward to AccuWeather and anticipate WxNation may grow on me.


----------



## hasan

Mark Holtz said:


> Here is what bothers me....
> 
> 
> 
> CourtTV which used to cover court cases. Now, it's just truTV with no court coverage
> 
> A&E meant "Arts and Entertainment", not Storage Wars and Duck Dynasty
> 
> TLC meant "The Learning Channel", not the network of Honey Boo-Boo
> 
> The M meant "music" in MTV
> 
> History covered actual History, not Ice Road Truckers and Top Shot
> 
> SyFy was known as SciFi and had actual Science Fiction instead of Sharknado
> 
> The News stations had good, hard news instead of opinion masquerading at news (and three of those channels are targets)
> 
> And now we can add The Weather Channel to the list of channels that once had a purpose, but lost it's way.
> 
> So, why don't I cancel? Simple.... since I remit rent to my mother, part of the rental agreement includes that I pay for cell phone service, Internet, and cable television. Not like I haven't been trying to convince otherwise for a few years.


 Leaving cancellation aside (we just signed on for 2 more years and have been with D* since 1995), I share your concerns. Each one of those channels has devolved into a lot of outright drivel. This does, however, reflect the larger culture which seems to think non-Reallty TV is interesting and/or informative. Overall D* is a great service if you pick and choose what to watch and don't expect everything in a given package to be worth something. What I consider a waste of bandwidth, others consider essential to their viewing experience. Go figure.

We find enough worth watching to subscribe. Beyond that, it's just TV.


----------



## SayWhat?

> "I heard [WeatherNation is] providing the service free&#8230;and, for now, are surviving only on advertising revenue," NewsBlues' weather pro says. In the hour they watched, the channel had four short commercial breaks, including a two-minute infomercial for a product called the "Wax Vac" ear cleaner.


http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/behind-the-weather-channels-directtv-replacement-weathernation_b210634


----------



## John Strk

Loving WeatherNation so far. Glad it was added! Not missing the overplayed Reality Programming and commercials, I mean the Weather Channel at all!!!


----------



## slice1900

Bambler said:


> You applaud them for raising your rates? Because that's what they are effectively doing. The price per channel just went up, meaning that you're now paying more per unit.


The decisions for how much the yearly rate increase was going to be was made before TWC was dropped. If a channel is added in mid-year do you think "oh boy, I'm really sticking it to them now, I'm getting one more channel for the same price!" Because that's the exact same logic you're using here.

Prices are going to go up no matter what, it is just a question of how much. Many networks/channels have small yearly rate increases built in. When they renegotiate they always ask for more, and so long as they don't ask for a huge increase, they most often get it.

If Directv saves by replacing TWC that costs money with Weather Nation that's free, that savings will mean a smaller rate increase next year. If they were never willing to pull channels off the air, networks would catch on to that and ask Directv for bigger and bigger fee increases.


----------



## scr

I don't think the annual price increases should apply while under a two year contract. Then again what I think plus 50 cents may get you a phone call in some places.

I live on a fixed income and a tight budget. When the price of DirecTV goes over that budget I have to give up something. When the time comes that the price increases and I'm out of items to give up my relationship with DirecTV will end.

It's just math.


----------



## ATLFAN48

SayWhat? said:


> http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/behind-the-weather-channels-directtv-replacement-weathernation_b210634


Problem is WN will not be able to sustain that model. In the long run, it will go under after the honeymoon wears off and people resume their normal weather viewing patterns. Accuweather will present a bigger challenge to TWC coming back than WN. In less than five years WN will be gone as long as they stick to that model.


----------



## James Long

Bambler said:


> A sneaky way to move in rate increases without actually having to raise rates: dump channels.


A trivial complaint considering DirecTV is actually raising rates much more than the "12 cents" they are saving by not carrying The Weather Channel. 12 cents spread out over 200 channels?


----------



## Nick

*Behind The Weather Channel's DirecTV Replacement WeatherNation*

By Chris Ariens on January 17, 2014 10:22 AM










The Weather Channel remains off DirecTV with no return in sight. In fact, TWC chief *David Kenny* says the network may never return to the satellite service, cutting off TWC to 20 million homes. DirecTV replaced TWC with WeatherNation. What is WeatherNation? NewsBlues' *Mike James* spent an hour yesterday watching the network along with "a top TV weather professional."

The company, the brainchild of former WCCO-4-CBS Chief Meteorologist *Paul Douglas*, originates from a small studio in Excelsior, MN, a southwestern suburb of Minneapolis. The studio is tiny, made to look larger by occasional drop-in shots of a larger "virtual studio," which exists only on a computer hard drive.

WeatherNation appears to use the Omni weather graphics system from Baron Industries of Huntsville, AL. The Weather Company, parent company of The Weather Channel, controls the two other primary weather graphics companies: Weather Services International and Weather Central.

WeatherNation does indeed seem to operate on 15-minute programming loops, some of which appear to be pre-taped and repeated during the day. On-camera talent, all of whom are degreed and highly qualified meteorologists, rotate in and out on staggered eight-hour shifts. Talent appears to control the switching of graphics and studio cameras, which are locked down.

Our source estimates that WeatherNation has spent somewhere in the range of $125,000-$175,000 for computer hardware, and probably has monthly radar data charges of about $4,000 from Baron Industries. Studio cameras are small and unmanned. The lighting is unimpressive.

DirecTV was paying The Weather Channel 13-cents a month per-subscriber, or more than $30 million a year. TWC wanted 14-cents per month.

"I heard [WeatherNation is] providing the service free&#8230;and, for now, are surviving only on advertising revenue," NewsBlues' weather pro says. In the hour they watched, the channel had four short commercial breaks, including a two-minute infomercial for a product called the "Wax Vac" ear cleaner.

Source: MediaBistro.com


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Mark Holtz said:


> Here is what bothers me....
> 
> 
> 
> CourtTV which used to cover court cases. Now, it's just truTV with no court coverage
> 
> A&E meant "Arts and Entertainment", not Storage Wars and Duck Dynasty
> 
> TLC meant "The Learning Channel", not the network of Honey Boo-Boo
> 
> The M meant "music" in MTV
> 
> History covered actual History, not Ice Road Truckers and Top Shot
> 
> SyFy was known as SciFi and had actual Science Fiction instead of Sharknado
> 
> The News stations had good, hard news instead of opinion masquerading at news (and three of those channels are targets)
> 
> And now we can add The Weather Channel to the list of channels that once had a purpose, but lost it's way.
> 
> So, why don't I cancel? Simple.... since I remit rent to my mother, part of the rental agreement includes that I pay for cell phone service, Internet, and cable television. Not like I haven't been trying to convince otherwise for a few years.


Sharknado was cool!


----------



## ATLFAN48

All of this over a penny per sub, really? This is less about money and more about proving a point, imo. I have never seen a labor negotiation where the payee didn't ask for more money so .12 cents a year per sub is not unreasonable. The more this goes on the worse DTV looks...


----------



## SayWhat?

ATLFAN48 said:


> All of this over a penny per sub, really?


You're really not getting it are you? You don't pay more for something that has gone down in value. Especially if it's something you really don't want and/or can get somewhere else for less.


----------



## ATLFAN48

Again you're not getting it. Just because you didn't watch it... Some of us did. So it had value for me. .12 cents per year we throw into water fountains or just lose because of unknown holes in a pants pocket. Its a pitiful sum to prove a point over.


----------



## SayWhat?

ATLFAN48 said:


> Some of us did. So it had value for me.


Some .. being a very, very small number. Apparently less than one percent of DirecTV's customers. You don't spend two and a half million dollars a month on something less than one percent of your customers want.


----------



## camo

Bambler said:


> You applaud them for raising your rates? Because that's what they are effectively doing. The price per channel just went up, meaning that you're now paying more per unit.
> 
> A sneaky way to move in rate increases without actually having to raise rates: dump channels.
> 
> Until they add something else of equal value to the previous monetization of TWC or refund the part of the programming fees that represented TWC, we're all now paying more for every other channel on the books.
> 
> And if they get those two cents, that's another rate increase for us as well per unit, unless they give those two cents back to us. It might be meaningless to us, but it represents a significant gain for DirecTV.


Adding two channels weather nation ,accuweather, and dumping 1 TWC is not a sneaky way of raising rates.


----------



## FLWingNut

Mark Holtz said:


> Here is what bothers me....
> 
> CourtTV which used to cover court cases. Now, it's just truTV with no court coverage
> A&E meant "Arts and Entertainment", not Storage Wars and Duck Dynasty
> TLC meant "The Learning Channel", not the network of Honey Boo-Boo
> The M meant "music" in MTV
> History covered actual History, not Ice Road Truckers and Top Shot
> SyFy was known as SciFi and had actual Science Fiction instead of Sharknado
> The News stations had good, hard news instead of opinion masquerading at news (and three of those channels are targets)
> And now we can add The Weather Channel to the list of channels that once had a purpose, but lost it's way.
> 
> So, why don't I cancel? Simple.... since I remit rent to my mother, part of the rental agreement includes that I pay for cell phone service, Internet, and cable television. Not like I haven't been trying to convince otherwise for a few years.


Do you know why these channels have added all this reality crap? Because people watch it. More people watch Storage Wars and Pawn Stars than documentaries, more watch Honey Boo Boo than the ballet. You get the idea. The execs understand one thing -- money -- and they will program what makes more of it. I hate it but it's true.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## SayWhat?

FLWingNut said:


> Do you know why these channels have added all this reality crap?


Because it costs so little.

People watched Dynasty and Dallas and other shows too. But somewhere along the way, production companies decided to take a bigger portion of the pie by pumping out junk that didn't cost as much to produce.


----------



## FLWingNut

And people watch.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## RunnerFL

ATLFAN48 said:


> Again you're not getting it. Just because you didn't watch it... Some of us did. So it had value for me. .12 cents per year we throw into water fountains or just lose because of unknown holes in a pants pocket. Its a pitiful sum to prove a point over.


If you believe it was really only a penny per sub that TWC wanted I feel sorry for you.


----------



## ATLFAN48

Thats what was reported .12 cents a year per sub. That is a pitful sum.


----------



## Laxguy

ATLFAN48 said:


> Thats what was reported .12 cents a year per sub. That is a pitful sum.


It is 13 cents (not .13) per month. Adds up to millions real quick.


----------



## RunnerFL

ATLFAN48 said:


> Thats what was reported .12 cents a year per sub. That is a pitful sum.


If you mean 12 cents, not 12 tenths of a cent, that is what was reeported by TWC. I'd be willing to bet their demand was actually much more than that.


----------



## ATLFAN48

Its been reported that they asked for one penny more per month per sub over the last deal. Thats $0.12 cents more a year per sub. Thats not unreasonable. DTV really has the propaganda rolling.


----------



## RunnerFL

Laxguy said:


> It is 13 cents (not .13) per month. Adds up to millions real quick.


Yeah, which is 13 times more than what TWC claims their demand was. Lying about what they demanded is enough reason to tell them to pound sand.


----------



## RunnerFL

ATLFAN48 said:


> Its been reported that they asked for one penny more per month per sub over the last deal. Thats $0.12 cents more a year per sub. Thats not unreasonable. DTV really has the propaganda rolling.


You mean either "$.12" or "12 cents" but not "$.12 cents".


----------



## ATLFAN48

RunnerFL said:


> If you mean 12 cents, not 12 tenths of a cent, that is what was reeported by TWC. I'd be willing to bet their demand was actually much more than that.


Just as much reason to believe one over the other. Just another standoff between DTV and Comcast,


----------



## AMike

SayWhat? said:


> Because it costs so little.
> 
> People watched Dynasty and Dallas and other shows too. But somewhere along the way, production companies decided to take a bigger portion of the pie by pumping out junk that didn't cost as much to produce.





FLWingNut said:


> And people watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Most of "reality" television is actually "assisted reality" where the production places the individuals in situations to generate potential interest or encourage the participants to react a certain way. And as a result, it appeals to most of the masses. In my opinion, it's dumbed downed programming, but as mentioned it's cheap to make.

In the case of TWC, they let go of many of their on-camera meteorologists in exchange for reality programming as well as high priced weather personalities (Roker, Champion who are not true meteorologists) since that is a cheaper option. I feel that if TWC was a true 24/7 operation without reality programming as it was before, then I would not have a problem with the increase that they have requested.


----------



## RunnerFL

ATLFAN48 said:


> Just as much reason to believe one over the other. Just another standoff between DTV and Comcast,


That's what happens when someone thinks the value of what they sell, TWC, is higher than it's actually worth and the person they are demanding more money from, DirecTV, says the value isn't there. TWC these days isn't worth a penny a month period much less that much more.


----------



## SayWhat?

DirecTV didn't think they were worth the 12 cents per month they were getting and wanted to rate reduced by a significant amount. So, it's not about that penny you keep quoting. It's about several cents per subscriber per month. It's also about the content being run that DirecTV didn't feel best served their customers.


----------



## SayWhat?

And that content has been a subject of discussion on many weather focused forums across the web for years. Most people that know anything about weather tracking shut TWC off long ago. They know it's a joke. Nobody takes them seriously any more.

Their naming of winter events was pretty much the last straw as far as their credibility goes.


----------



## inf0z

ATLFAN48 said:


> Its been reported that they asked for one penny more per month per sub over the last deal. Thats $0.12 cents more a year per sub. Thats not unreasonable. DTV really has the propaganda rolling.


It is unreasonable, - if you believe the propaganda TWC asked for a one cent increase and DTV countered with a 20% decrease to what they are currently paying. To you the channel is worth one cent more per a month. To the subscriber base as a whole the channel is worth less than the 12 cents a month they are currently paying for it. What people are telling you has nothing to do with them liking or not liking DTV's stand on this. It has everything to do with basic business 101. If you can take money from something that most of your customers don't care for an allocate it towards something your customers like or a cheaper price for your product, that is better business sense. TWC is the banana flavor laffy-taffy of television.


----------



## ATLFAN48

SayWhat? said:


> DirecTV didn't think they were worth the 12 cents per month they were getting and wanted to rate reduced by a significant amount. So, it's not about that penny you keep quoting. It's about several cents per subscriber per month. It's also about the content being run that DirecTV didn't feel best served their customers.


In fairness have you ever heard of a content provider that did not ask for an increase?


----------



## James Long

ATLFAN48 said:


> In fairness have you ever heard of a content provider that did not ask for an increase?


Asking for an increase isn't a bad thing. But there comes a point when a they need to realize the true value of their channel.

Based on the reports, TWC asked for $2.4 million more per year. DirecTV asked to pay $5.76 million less per year. That is an $8.16 million impasse. TWC apparently turned down an offer of $23 million per year to have their programming on DirecTV and are holding out for ~$31 million.

Perhaps there was a point in history where TWC was worth the money ... but with declining ratings - less people watching their channel - they are providing less and less value to DirecTV. And yet they ask for an increase?

We're only talking a few pennies ... 816 million pennies per year.


----------



## Laxguy

ATLFAN48 said:


> In fairness have you ever heard of a content provider that did not ask for an increase?


Yes, all the shopping channels and some religious ones- maybe all of them.

And for those who are receiving payment, they may ask for more, but not get it.


----------



## inkahauts

ATLFAN48 said:


> All of this over a penny per sub, really? This is less about money and more about proving a point, imo. I have never seen a labor negotiation where the payee didn't ask for more money so .12 cents a year per sub is not unreasonable. The more this goes on the worse DTV looks...


Ah, if the new channel is free, they look brilliant actually.


----------



## inkahauts

ATLFAN48 said:


> Again you're not getting it. Just because you didn't watch it... Some of us did. So it had value for me. .12 cents per year we throw into water fountains or just lose because of unknown holes in a pants pocket. Its a pitiful sum to prove a point over.


Directv can not look at it from any one persons point of view, they have to for their overall subscriber base.


----------



## inkahauts

ATLFAN48 said:


> Its been reported that they asked for one penny more per month per sub over the last deal. Thats $0.12 cents more a year per sub. Thats not unreasonable. DTV really has the propaganda rolling.


Again, if they got the weather nation for free, then actually the weather channel asking anything more than maybe 5 cents is unreasonable. because thats about the difference in quality of programming between the two, if you count the people who like their reality shows you cant get on other networks. But then are there any reality shows they show that aren't on other networks too?


----------



## Mark Holtz

FLWingNut said:


> Do you know why these channels have added all this reality crap? Because people watch it. More people watch Storage Wars and Pawn Stars than documentaries, more watch Honey Boo Boo than the ballet. You get the idea. The execs understand one thing -- money -- and they will program what makes more of it. I hate it but it's true.


Actually, there is two reasons: It is cheap to produce, and it draws viewers. But, it doesn't mean that I have to watch it. Mind you, I enjoy watching _Ice Road Truckers_ and the challenges that they face in delivering to remote areas that are normally inaccessible, but it isn't "History". Top Shot is a good shooting competition show using historical weapons, and is a little more "History".

Here is the bigger picture: People are starting to complain about the high prices of cable television service. I am one of them. I place more value on paying the rent, my cell phone (don't have a landline), and my Internet access (how I earn a living) over my entertainment options. Like a lot of other people, I didn't get a raise this past year, but the cost of stuff that I need to live such as gas and food has gone up. I just went through a round where I reduced the DirecTV package from Total Choice Plus Classic (which I had since 2003) to DirecTV Entertainment AND have contacted DirecTV for a credit for the next 12 months. I also just contacted my Internet provider to reduce my bill for the next 12 months in exchange for a 12 month commitment. I used to belong to multiple Toastmaster clubs for professional reasons. Now, I belong to just one.

Do you know who has the highest per-subscriber fees? E$PN. Granted, their ratings justify the inflated prices, however, I don't watch E$PN. Guess who owns E$PN? Disney, which means that at contract negotiation time, Disney can strong arm DirecTV and other providers into carrying other channels, including low-rated ones, as a condition for carrying E$PN. Regional $ports Networks also are charging a good per-subscriber fee. Guess who also wants to get a per-subscriber fee nowadays? Your local television station.

Unfortunately, this means that fee disputes are going to be more and more common. Someone is looking and saying "What can we do to reduce costs?" This past year, DirecTV had a dispute with Viacom and Tribune which was well noted. That means that lowly-rated channels such as the Weather Channel is in the cross hairs. Is there a cheaper alternative? Yes, Weathernation. They even figured that they would lose a few subscribers, but that is certainly much less than the expected churn for losing E$PN.

Oh yeah, I don't watch E$PN except for Monday Night Football last month when the 49ers play.


----------



## FLWingNut

The low-rated channels aren't getting much and won't save much if they were dropped. As you correctly pointed out, the sports channels like ESPN drive the cost. And they're not going anywhere. The first provider to drop them commits suicide.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## damondlt

RunnerFL said:


> You mean either "$.12" or "12 cents" but not "$.12 cents".


Really? You didn't know what he was referring too?

I agree over all with you, but just because I don't want TWC others did like it.

And I don't think it's worth paying TWC any increase. 
But with that in mind, I bet more people wanted the weather channel, then NFL's ST subscription that is projected to cost over 3 billion come contract time.

Now I really don't agree with that.

That's a sure sign of where directvs head is at, and it's not 100% of its customers demands. 
It's where can they make the most money, and that's fine but sooner or later its going to bite them in the ass.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

Oh, c'mon, damon, you do realize that DIRECTV is professionally—and well—managed, don't you? I am very sure they know those things that may chomp on hindquarters. As to ST vs. TWC—comparing an expensive subscription channel to one whose costs are hidden is a big stretch. Besides, the likes of us will never know the numbers there of who tuned to what.....


----------



## Bambler

Here's how I personally feel about this situation:

1. While I wasn't a regular viewer--insomuch as saying that I didn't view it daily--I did watch it occasionally. However, now I can't watch it all, whether I choose to or not. Will I miss it? Probably not, but DirecTV has completely removed my capability and my choice of being able to watch it if and when I want to watch it and I'm still paying for it. 

2. If this impasse becomes permanent, I would want something comperable, or a refund. I don't consider Weathernation comparable by any stretch of the term. And considering how DirecTV gets to broadcast this station for free, I would want a refund. $0.12 might be nothing to us, but it represents a coup to DirecTV and by them not refunding us, I personally think it sets a bad precedence, where DirecTV can reap the benefits of dumping channels at our expense. Dumping channels without a refund only benefits DirecTV and not us, as a consumer as we lose choices yet pay the same amount we were paying.


----------



## jimmie57

Bambler

DTV replaced TWC with what appears to be better , FULL TIME, weather programming.


----------



## SayWhat?

Bambler said:


> 2. If this impasse becomes permanent, I would want something comperable, or a refund.


You might want to read that User Agreement again.


----------



## TBoneit

camo said:


> Adding two channels weather nation ,accuweather, and dumping 1 TWC is not a sneaky way of raising rates.


How do You add a channel that is Vaporware at the present time.
What content provider will Accuweather be a part of?


----------



## Laxguy

I'd expect our bills to be lowered only in the case of a dramatic drop of ESPN, or a group of channels that are important. We don't get an immediate bump up when channels are added. And, as noted, the TOS governs.


----------



## prushing

There's a very simple solution, but TWC will never agree to it. Just tell DTV to make it premium channel and set your own price per sub. Simple and DTV should have no problem carrying it, as long as cost to carry the channel are covered.

Problem is though when you have ~200,000 daily viewers, you will have to charge a ton. If DTV has 20% of those viewers, that is 40,000. So, $2.4 million / 40K = $60 per month

There you go, ATLFAN48 pay them $60 per month


----------



## dennisj00

That's the fundamental problem! Everyone is basing the 12 or 13 cents on DirecTVs TOTAL subscribers rather than the ones that watch TWC.

Instead of reality shows, TWC needs a reality check.


----------



## jimmie57

There are a lot of gripes on here about them dropping this programming.
Where are you people when they add channels and make them available in HD, add new features to the machines, etc. etc.
The bill does not go up when they do those things. By your reasoning it should go up every time they add a channel or make one available in HD.
If you are going to complain about this TWC then get on here and praise them when the add value to our programming / hardware.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

No more local weather forecast for me. Sad. Hope they'll bring back The Weather Channel. I've watched that channel growing up.


----------



## sigma1914

HDTVFreak07 said:


> No more local weather forecast for me. Sad. Hope they'll bring back The Weather Channel. I've watched that channel growing up.


Use the internet.


----------



## peterav

Godfather, it's an interesting idea, but one that has been resisted by all networks and cable companies because if tv because truly a la carte, then most people would only subscribe to a handful of channels. I don't think directv wants to set this precedence, even if we as consumers might want it.

Anyway, you're math isn't quite right, since although there are about 100,000 weather channel viewers at any one time, the number that watch at least once per day is a lot higher, something like several million watch at least once daily, and something like 50 million watch at least a few times a year. So if you divide by the 20% of the 50 million, then you get a much smaller number like 20 cents.


----------



## peterav

The internet is a good source for weather, but I find that you only tend to get cold hard digital weather facts from the internet. The Weather channel is the only place that really explains what's going on, and I always like that. I watched WxNation for awhile and found that just are not the real deal, very amateurish and not a suitable replacement.

So I dumped DirecTV and am going with cable. Yeah, I might loose a couple channels that I don't care about, but I will get the ones I do including The Weather channel.... and no more stupid rain fade or brushing off my dish every time it snows. I'm pissed off that I had to switch, but happy I have.


----------



## dpeters11

You may not get rain fade, but doesn't mean no issues. A bad storm can take service out for days unless everything is underground. Last week when we had the really cold weather, we had an area where Time Warner TV and Internet was out for two days. And that wasn't even due to lines down.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

NFL Channel may farm out 8 of its 13 games next season.

What's the probability that PayTv subscribers will get a discount on the monthly carriage fees they pay for the NFL Channel?

What's the probability that Fox and CBS, the two frontrunners for the 8 Thursday night games, will ask for and receive a substantial increase in their monthly fees?

CBS will be getting 2 dollars a month by 2017.

With the Thursday night games, don't be shocked if it commands 2.50 a month by 2018.


----------



## scott0702

sigma1914 said:


> Use the internet.


I agree. While local on the 8's was nice I noticed TWC even slacked off with that during the many hours of reality programming. So lately I just get the weather online via iphone .

Also FYI, getting weather from the National Weather Service site is more accurate. I'm not sure what TWC is using.

If WeatherNation and D* can work out a local forecast system that would be ideal.

I don't miss TWC and DirecTV doesn't need it. I read somewhere DirecTV subscribers were 20% of TWC's viewers. That is a significant number. Will other providers follow? It will be interesting to see how this plays out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

scr said:


> _*I don't think the annual price increases should apply while under a two year contract.*_ Then again what I think plus 50 cents may get you a phone call in some places.
> 
> I live on a fixed income and a tight budget. When the price of DirecTV goes over that budget I have to give up something. When the time comes that the price increases and I'm out of items to give up my relationship with DirecTV will end.
> 
> It's just math.


Wow! I never considered that. That's really a good point. Perhaps we should be arguing about this than TWC.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Nick said:


> *Behind The Weather Channel's DirecTV Replacement WeatherNation*
> 
> By Chris Ariens on January 17, 2014 10:22 AM
> 
> Source: MediaBistro.com


Good post, Nick! I rarely read long posts, but yours was very informative. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich

SayWhat? said:


> Some .. being a very, very small number. Apparently less than one percent of DirecTV's customers. You don't spend two and a half million dollars a month on something less than one percent of your customers want.


Go get im, Tiger!

Rich


----------



## Rich

ATLFAN48 said:


> Its been reported that they asked for one penny more per month per sub over the last deal. Thats $0.12 cents more a year per sub. Thats not unreasonable. DTV really has the propaganda rolling.


Are you really gonna miss TWC that much?

Rich


----------



## Rich

AMike said:


> Most of "reality" television is actually "assisted reality" where the production places the individuals in situations to generate potential interest or encourage the participants to react a certain way. And as a result, it appeals to most of the masses. In my opinion, it's dumbed downed programming, but as mentioned it's cheap to make.
> 
> In the case of TWC, they let go of many of their on-camera meteorologists in exchange for reality programming as well as high priced weather personalities (Roker, Champion who are not true meteorologists) since that is a cheaper option. I feel that if TWC was a true 24/7 operation without reality programming as it was before, then I would not have a problem with the increase that they have requested.


I'll bet, just about now, they're sorry they paid Champion all that money to switch.

Rich


----------



## James Long

Rich said:


> I don't think the annual price increases should apply while under a two year contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I never considered that. That's really a good point. Perhaps we should be arguing about this than TWC.
Click to expand...

Do the increases apply? I seem to remember that DirecTV didn't raise rates for at least the first year of a new customer's contract. Perhaps that policy changed.

It was one of the things I liked about DirecTV - that the advertised price for new customers was honored. An advertised price of $29.99 per month for 12 months (today's offer for Choice) wasn't $35 off whatever regular price was for each of the next 12 months, it was $29.99 per month for 12 months.


----------



## Rich

damondlt said:


> Really? You didn't know what he was referring too?
> 
> I agree over all with you, but just because I don't want TWC others did like it.
> 
> And I don't think it's worth paying TWC any increase.
> But with that in mind, I bet more people wanted the weather channel, then NFL's ST subscription that is projected to cost over 3 billion come contract time.
> 
> Now I really don't agree with that.
> 
> That's a sure sign of where directvs head is at, and it's not 100% of its customers demands.
> It's where can they make the most money, and that's fine but sooner or later its going to bite them in the ass.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


I've never understood the football package, unless you're an ardent fan who can't see your team any other way. That I get. When I was gambling on football (haven't bet on a game in two years) I considered the package, but watching games and taking notes seemed like too much work. Other than bookies, betters and fans that can't get their team's games, what is the point of the football package? I have the ability to record every football game played every week and I can't see the point.

Rich


----------



## Rich

James Long said:


> Do the increases apply? I seem to remember that DirecTV didn't raise rates for at least the first year of a new customer's contract. Perhaps that policy changed.
> 
> It was one of the things I liked about DirecTV - that the advertised price for new customers was honored. An advertised price of $29.99 per month for 12 months (today's offer for Choice) wasn't $35 off whatever regular price was for each of the next 12 months, it was $29.99 per month for 12 months.


I dunno how they work it. If my bill goes over $200 a month, I drop something. Right now, I'm at $198 a month. Last time they raised the rates I dropped the HDTV Extra (or whatever they call it, had the HDTV channel and a few more channels I never watched) and that got me below the $200 threshold. Next raise, they get the two leased receivers I have back. I think $200 a month is enough.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

Laxguy said:


> Yes, all the shopping channels and some religious ones- maybe all of them.
> 
> And for those who are receiving payment, they may ask for more, but not get it.


The shopping channels pay DirecTV to be carried.


----------



## RunnerFL

HDTVFreak07 said:


> No more local weather forecast for me. Sad. Hope they'll bring back The Weather Channel. I've watched that channel growing up.


Ask Siri, she'll give you local weather. Her forecast is probably more accurate too.


----------



## RunnerFL

peterav said:


> The Weather channel is the only place that really explains what's going on, and I always like that.


No they aren't. My local stations explain what's going on and they do a better job of it.


----------



## Laxguy

RunnerFL said:


> The shopping channels pay DirecTV to be carried.


That was my point; they are the ones to not ask for an increase (in what they pay to be carried)

Q. "In fairness have you ever heard of a content provider that did not ask for an increase?" to which I replied 
A. "Yes, all the shopping channels and some religious ones- maybe all of them."


----------



## ATLFAN48

Rich said:


> Are you really gonna miss TWC that much?
> 
> Rich


Yessir, watched 19 hrs a week. Miss it a bunch. Now we are informed on this, we follow this stuff. $2.5 millon spread out over 20 million subs is not that much to ask. I would almost say that if the real numbers were made public and put to a vote by the subs it would be an awfully close vote. I believe the older non smartphone, non internet using crowd would vote to keep it.


----------



## PCampbell

peterav said:


> The internet is a good source for weather, but I find that you only tend to get cold hard digital weather facts from the internet. The Weather channel is the only place that really explains what's going on, and I always like that. I watched WxNation for awhile and found that just are not the real deal, very amateurish and not a suitable replacement.
> So I dumped DirecTV and am going with cable. Yeah, I might loose a couple channels that I don't care about, but I will get the ones I do including The Weather channel.... and no more stupid rain fade or brushing off my dish every time it snows. I'm pissed off that I had to switch, but happy I have.


What are you going to do when they drop a channel in a contract dispute and you know they will they all do, this is not a directv only event. Our local cable droped CBS for two months this past summer.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> The shopping channels pay DirecTV to be carried.


Well, that accounts for their existence. I guess. I had no idea they paid D* to carry them.

Rich


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> Ask Siri, she'll give you local weather. Her forecast is probably more accurate too.


I just asked "Andy" and he actually came up with a forecast. And I thought he was stupid. I'm amazed.

Rich


----------



## HDTVFreak07

While watching live programming and going into commercials, I usually just press right arrow button to bring up weather. Now it's gone. Yes, I can ask Siri but if I decided to put my phone away, as in not wanting to be disburb....


----------



## Rich

ATLFAN48 said:


> Yessir, watched 19 hrs a week. Miss it a bunch. Now we are informed on this, we follow this stuff. $2.5 millon spread out over 20 million subs is not that much to ask. I would almost say that if the real numbers were made public and put to a vote by the subs it would be an awfully close vote. I believe the older non smartphone, non internet using crowd would vote to keep it.


What has age got to do with it? Do we get dumber as we age?


----------



## James Long

Laxguy said:


> That was my point; they are the ones to not ask for an increase (in what they pay to be carried)
> 
> [background=#f7f7f7]Q. "In fairness have you ever heard of a content provider that did not ask for an increase?" to which I replied [/background]
> [background=#f7f7f7]A. "[/background][background=#f7f7f7]Yes, all the shopping channels and some religious ones- maybe all of them."[/background]


Shopping channels are content providers? I thought they were leaches.


----------



## Rich

James Long said:


> Shopping channels are content providers? I thought they were leaches.


I've never watched one voluntarily. Always wondered about them and their very existence.

Rich


----------



## 242424

I use a string for weather


----------



## James Long

ATLFAN48 said:


> Yessir, watched 19 hrs a week. Miss it a bunch. Now we are informed on this, we follow this stuff. $2.5 millon spread out over 20 million subs is not that much to ask. I would almost say that if the real numbers were made public and put to a vote by the subs it would be an awfully close vote. I believe the older non smartphone, non internet using crowd would vote to keep it.


The poll here was running about 80% in favor of dropping TWC. Perhaps DBSTalk participants are more technologically advanced than they people you are referring to ... but WeatherNation provides the weather (and just the weather) to the unwashed masses who want to know the weather.

I can't speak for the accuracy of the numbers you're pulling out of thin air. I can speak to the accuracy of TWC's claims. For example, the press release that claims: "Every day, 100 million households rely on The Weather Channel to provide critical and accurate real-time weather-related information." They don't have 100 million households tuning in each day ... let alone relying on TWC for critical information. Their best days ever was in 2012 during Hurricane Sandy coverage where they reached 1.4 million people. Their normal reach is around 200 thousand per day. 100 million is a flat out lie.

And for those who like the "reality" programming on TWC ... some of the shows are interesting. Probably just as interesting as reality shows on History, Discovery and other channels. But reality programming is not "critical and accurate real-time weather-related information". So please, do NOT count viewership of such shows when discussing how many people rely on the channel for "critical and accurate real-time weather-related information".

The Weather Channel's own statements prove that they are not reaching the people they claim to reach. They have stated that they added those shows to increase their ratings when there was no major weather event to cover. That is an admission that people are NOT relying on TWC every day. If "100 million households rely on The Weather Channel to provide critical and accurate real-time weather-related information" every day they would not need to try to increase their ratings with reality programming.


----------



## mnassour

TWC's Facebook page has been practically taken over by folks telling them to p**s off. Apparently, it's calling for people to yell at DirecTV and make it "listen", but it's obvious they're not monitoring the page because it's turned into a TWC hate fest.


----------



## James Long

BTW: I'd like to thank the person who set up http://droptheweatherchannel.com/

I almost registered that domain last Sunday but decided to pass.


----------



## SayWhat?

Thought about it, but didn't want to get into a legal fight over the name.


----------



## Laxguy

mnassour said:


> TWC's Facebook page has been practically taken over by folks telling them to p**s off. Apparently, it's calling for people to yell at DirecTV and make it "listen", but it's obvious they're not monitoring the page because it's turned into a TWC hate fest.


To what degree, if any, can TWC edit its FB pages? Anyone know for sure? * Do corporate pages get editing privileges? *

They- TWC- had set up a page where they heavily edited out anything but praise for their "life-saving" heroics, but I am not sure I can find that page now. Don't think it was a FB page, though.


----------



## RunnerFL

ATLFAN48 said:


> I believe the older non smartphone, non internet using crowd would vote to keep it.


All 10 of you?


----------



## RunnerFL

Rich said:


> I just asked "Andy" and he actually came up with a forecast. And I thought he was stupid. I'm amazed.
> 
> Rich


Is "Andy" the Android equivalent of Siri? Siri shocks me sometimes at what she'll answer and how accurate she can be.


----------



## KyL416

Laxguy said:


> To what degree, if any, can TWC edit its FB pages? Anyone know for sure? * Do corporate pages get editing privileges? *


You can delete comments and block trouble users, however if they were to attempt to do so it would just backfire as people can easily take screen caps and find deleted comments in both their browser cache as well as google's cache.


----------



## waynenm

As many have said, Weather is available in a million different ways these days - on your phone, desktop and through multiple services. TWC, as good as it is sometimes, has I think degraded into an endless stream of sensationalism and self-promotion. More time actually covering the weather would help.


----------



## Laxguy

KyL416 said:


> You can delete comments and block trouble users, however if they were to attempt to do so it would just backfire as people can easily take screen caps and find deleted comments in both their browser cache as well as google's cache.


Thanks, Kyle. Do you know if that pertains to all of us, or just the big players. (I've not had a comment in my few posts that needed deleting, so far!)


----------



## trh

Laxguy said:


> Thanks, Kyle. Do you know if that pertains to all of us, or just the big players. (I've not had a comment in my few posts that needed deleting, so far!)


All of us I think. This is a partial screen capture from my wife's FB page to a recent post on her timeline: (there is a little pull-down on the top right of every post to her FB page).


----------



## dpeters11

James Long said:


> Do the increases apply? I seem to remember that DirecTV didn't raise rates for at least the first year of a new customer's contract. Perhaps that policy changed.
> 
> It was one of the things I liked about DirecTV - that the advertised price for new customers was honored. An advertised price of $29.99 per month for 12 months (today's offer for Choice) wasn't $35 off whatever regular price was for each of the next 12 months, it was $29.99 per month for 12 months.


A lot of times for a new customer there are price freezes, at least the first year. But if you get new equipment, like getting a Genie as a current customer, you are under contract but no price protection.

It seems like some want to be able to cancel with any change. It happens with the wireless carriers. I've even seen posts on forums of customers using a change that is a benefit to the customer as an out. So I can see someone wanting the fact of DirecTV adding a channel as a way out without an ETF, let alone a channel drop or price change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HulkieD

James Long said:


> BTW: I'd like to thank the person who set up http://droptheweatherchannel.com/
> 
> I almost registered that domain last Sunday but decided to pass.


That's me. 

I was so pissed off at all of the strategies The Weather Channel was taking, particularly the threat to public safety thing, that I felt something was needed to counter their claims, which seem to be pulled out of their rear end. I even did some calculations - DirecTV is wrong on that 40% number. It's 49%. And if you only count 6am to 11pm Monday to Friday, it's 35 percent - not a whole lot better than 40%.

So I searched, saw that it was available, picked it up, and voila.

I'm glad people like it so far. I'm trying to add as much content as I can to it. I also plan to continue with the site - in a modified form under a new address and name - once this nonsense is over with.

And I don't have DirecTV - I'm a FiOS customer. Unfortunately I like sports, and as Comcast controls the network that airs local sports, DirecTV has sadly not been an option.


----------



## Maruuk

Weathernation seems pretty dedicated to sticking to actual live weather coverage 24/7 so that's an improvement. They just need to upgrade their ridiculous-looking home-made stills and shaky iPhone vids with live pro video of given locations.


----------



## mreposter

For the Weather Channel fans out there is there something specific that the Weather Nation channel lacks as a suitable replacement? 

If 24/7 weather coverage is important to you, I'd think that WN was an improvement.


----------



## peterav

The question came up protractors think about weather nation,......Here's some of my thoughts....

A) Its not live, despite what people are saying here. They record a 3-hr loop and then play it over and over. I haven't figured out how often or how long they do this, but they are not 7/24 live like some think.

B). They do not break in when it matters. At least the weather channel would always stop its reality shows whenever it mattered. During the big tornado outbreak last month, after DTV started showing weather nation, the weather channel was covering it live with all thier experts. Nothing from weather nation until much later.

C). They seem are not that weather sophisticated. The graphics are not as nice (some are OK, some look 10 years old), the data is not that sharp (look at thier forecast radar, it looks like a dumbed down, low res version of what weather channel has), they don't have any local weather obs like the weather chanel, etc. I'll reserve judgment on accuracy until one of the third parties puts out a report, but given the weather channel was already shown by those reports to be more accurate than the National Weather Service, I doubt weather nation can live up to that. But we'll see.

D). I feel like I'm watching Billy Bob's weather every time I watched them.. They seem to be amateur weathercasters like you see in small market local tv......, most (not all) of the weather channel folks give me a sense that they really know what they are talking about like Niziol, Forbes and Cantore. I can't help but feel like the main guy was hired from the local used car dealership.


----------



## SayWhat?

peterav said:


> A) Its not live, despite what people are saying here. They record a 3-hr loop and then play it over and over. I haven't figured out how often or how long they do this, but they are not 7/24 live like some think.


Perhaps you haven't noticed that the National Weather Service only issues forecasts a few times a day. Also, the modeling programs that forecasters use are only issued a few times a day. Unless active storms are in progress, nothing much changes other than the position of the sun and the temperature.

TWC may not (or may) run recorded loops, but they repeat the same information for hours at a time between commercials and non-weather related content. The difference is that casual viewers who want to catch a quick forecast can tune to WN and get it at any time, any hour of the day or night. They can't always do that with TWC.

During active storms, anyone who tunes to any national broadcast is not doing themselves or their families any good. NO ONE who is under the gun should be turning to TWC or any national broadcast. They should be turning to their local media or Weather Service website or NOAA radio.


----------



## SayWhat?

> C). They seem are not that weather sophisticated.


No need for sophisticated or fancy. Weather should be about the facts, not the glitz. The Joe Friday approach works best for weather, not the tabloid style TWC/TMZ approach.


----------



## joed32

mreposter said:


> For the Weather Channel fans out there is there something specific that the Weather Nation channel lacks as a suitable replacement?
> 
> If 24/7 weather coverage is important to you, I'd think that WN was an improvement.


No local weather?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

To me, Weather Nation is 10x better than TWC. Much more technical talk - there was a guy on actually talking intelligently about the drought that's impacting the Western USA and why he thought it would remain for a while. They do use some National Weather Service graphics, but I think that's fine - we all pay for that service, so why not use it?

Another thing I like - they actually show current NWS alerts/advisories with the same color maps the NWS uses.

I've actually watched Weather Nation more in the last 2 weeks than I watched TWC in the last year.

Lastly, I still can see TWC on FiOS. They reverted to all the reality shows as soon as they were dropped from D*. And, FiOS doesn't have "local on the 8's" either on the HD feed.

Summary - to me, TWC needed a good kick in the tail, and I hope this gets them back to what they used to provide instead of today's crap.


----------



## SayWhat?

wilbur_the_goose said:


> TWC needed a good kick in the tail, and I hope this ...


... is the beginning of a rebellion by carriers that hits their revenue stream hard enough to force them to sell off some of the stuff they've gobbled up, like Intellicast and WeatherUnderground.

I hate megalopolies.


----------



## tonyd79

peterav said:


> The question came up protractors think about weather nation,......Here's some of my thoughts....
> A) Its not live, despite what people are saying here. They record a 3-hr loop and then play it over and over. I haven't figured out how often or how long they do this, but they are not 7/24 live like some think.
> B). They do not break in when it matters. At least the weather channel would always stop its reality shows whenever it mattered. During the big tornado outbreak last month, after DTV started showing weather nation, the weather channel was covering it live with all thier experts. Nothing from weather nation until much later.
> C). They seem are not that weather sophisticated. The graphics are not as nice (some are OK, some look 10 years old), the data is not that sharp (look at thier forecast radar, it looks like a dumbed down, low res version of what weather channel has), they don't have any local weather obs like the weather chanel, etc. I'll reserve judgment on accuracy until one of the third parties puts out a report, but given the weather channel was already shown by those reports to be more accurate than the National Weather Service, I doubt weather nation can live up to that. But we'll see.
> D). I feel like I'm watching Billy Bob's weather every time I watched them.. They seem to be amateur weathercasters like you see in small market local tv......, most (not all) of the weather channel folks give me a sense that they really know what they are talking about like Niziol, Forbes and Cantore. I can't help but feel like the main guy was hired from the local used car dealership.


A) 40% or more of TWC is reality programming. Not even weather. And on HD, they don't keep weather info going through commercials. And they just repeat the same stuff over and over. It's just someone saying it live.

B) when it matters to whom? There was a major storm recently in North Dakota with interstates closed. TWC was showing some weather history show. They don't even cover west coast rush hour. They only really cover the northeast. So, only if it matters to the ratings.

C) the new graphics on TWC are confusing and a waste if space. What's with that big circle that says nothing? WN is pretty clear.

D) I believe weather nation people are all professional meteorologists. Not so with TWC. So, you want polished newsreaders rather than experts? Or do you just fall for the personalities where Jim Cantore makes himself bigger than the story. A while back he was in Wilkes barre, pa. bemoaning the fact that the dikes were holding and trying to make some slow leakage into a story. Oh, he was live but kept showing the same thing over and over and over trying to sensationalize.

Btw, I started this with no dog in the hunt. The TWC bull**** has turned me off them.


----------



## scr

James Long said:


> Do the increases apply? I seem to remember that DirecTV didn't raise rates for at least the first year of a new customer's contract. Perhaps that policy changed.
> 
> It was one of the things I liked about DirecTV - that the advertised price for new customers was honored. An advertised price of $29.99 per month for 12 months (today's offer for Choice) wasn't $35 off whatever regular price was for each of the next 12 months, it was $29.99 per month for 12 months.


I'm not a new customer. I've been with DirecTV for about ten years. I just went to HD under a new two year contract, I run about 2 to 4 years behind current technology. When I signed up they never mentioned the increase next month but I knew about it. They did give me a HR24 - 500 and $10.00 off for two years, which they took a chunk back for the increase. I dropped HBO and ended up staying in budget. Sure do love the new TV and HD it's a real treat.

Mind you I'm not complaining about the price increase, it's just that under a contract one presumes that the price will remain for the period of the contract. I do read contracts before signing, then again I read the TOS when installing software free or not. I guess my post was wishful thinking as there is no hope of changing the current policy.

I'd like to address the post that mentioned the "older crowd" I'm 69 years old and while it may take me longer to learn new technology, note above about the 2 to 4 year lag, it is not impossible. As I said I use the Internet and other means for weather and have for a long time... Now, where did I put my car keys?


----------



## tonyd79

Sorry to back to back post, but I am mystified by TWC's position here.

They need a firm position to be able to negotiate in strength, but I don't see it. Let's do some more math.

The high point (other than major events), TWC gets about 200,000 viewers. Using their 100 million number of all households versus the 20 million number of DirecTV's households, that approximates out to 40,000 DirecTV households (yes, I am assuming linear, which is not a totally reliable assumption but I am ballparking here).

Now, let's see the net result to DirecTV on the loss of TWC. Right now, they are paying $0.12 per month per sub. That is $2.4 million per month to TWC. TWC wants an extra penny a month. Their tactic if they don't get it? Pull the channel. Well, now DirecTV is "saving" $2.4 million on TWC and has replaced it with another channel that may or may not be quite as good but is $2.4 million cheaper.

Based upon an average (I think this is right) of $100 income to DirecTV per sub, it would take 24,000 defections to start to cost DirecTV in revenue alone, or 60% of TWC viewer base on DirecTV. In actual profit, we are talking more than 100% of the TWC viewer base, I am sure. (Anybody have the profit rate for DirecTV handy?)

Factor in the households that will be "happy" with WN and the households who would have to pay a penalty to leave, a more realistic (but still high) defection rate would be 10% or 4,000 households. The average income from those households to even make a slight dent in DirecTV's income would have to be $600 a month.

I have no idea why TWC thought they had a strong bargaining position. I think they are running scared as other systems realize that they are overpriced.


----------



## RunnerFL

joed32 said:


> No local weather?


That's what your local news station and their accompanying website are for.


----------



## SayWhat?

I still don't get why people want or expect local conditions from a national source. Those are fine for regional conditions or what might be coming tomorrow or in the next few days.

Local conditions need to come from local sources.

I think people got hung up on getting weather from cable back in the days where the local franchises hung a weather station outside their window and put a camera on it. Somehow it became more convenient to flip channels to a public interest channel than to look outside.


----------



## Bambler

Who are we to judge what other people want or need?

That's the biggest problem with this post is that many of you believe that your wants/needs automatically applies to everyone else. That's slightly narcissistic and complete failure to empathize.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> Is "Andy" the Android equivalent of Siri? Siri shocks me sometimes at what she'll answer and how accurate she can be.


I don't know how equivalent Andy is to Siri. I think Andy leaves a lot to be desired, I use Google when I want to talk to my phone. My wife has an iPhone and we have compared them. Andy didn't do well. Seems kinda limited. On the other hand, Google Talk seems to blow both of them away. My wife rarely, if ever, uses Siri. I could do without Andy on my phone. Siri seems to be the better choice of the two.

Rich


----------



## James Long

scr said:


> Mind you I'm not complaining about the price increase, it's just that under a contract one presumes that the price will remain for the period of the contract. I do read contracts before signing, then again I read the TOS when installing software free or not. I guess my post was wishful thinking as there is no hope of changing the current policy.


For the renewal/extended contract crowd I think they they know that there will be an increase every year. All prices are subject change in price and all packages are subject to change in content. The new customers who are offered "$xx for 12 months" should get that rate (unless they change their package). New customer offers are not normally given to existing customers - although some offers can be similar.



scr said:


> I'd like to address the post that mentioned the "older crowd" I'm 69 years old and while it may take me longer to learn new technology, note above about the 2 to 4 year lag, it is not impossible. As I said I use the Internet and other means for weather and have for a long time... Now, where did I put my car keys?


I can use the Internet ... but I'm not paying a satellite company so I can get my information elsewhere. A weather channel is an expected part of the lineup just like having channels of each of the other genres. Subscribers would be very upset to see that their subscription included NO news channels, or NO sports channels, or NO children's channels. The narrower genres and more specific channels can be missed. But there are some types of channels that are simply expected.

I do not believe the weather channel must be The Weather Channel. Any weather channel will do. WeatherNation is ramping up to improve their service (easier to do when DirecTV adds 20 million subscribers). The basics are there and they will improve.



tonyd79 said:


> I have no idea why TWC thought they had a strong bargaining position. I think they are running scared as other systems realize that they are overpriced.


In 2010 TWC wanted to go from 11c to 12c on DISH and ended up off the system for three days. I do not know who won but it seemed that TWC recommitted itself to weather coverage and was able to keep their status as "the" weather channel on satellite and cable - as in there is no other weather channel on satellite or cable.

Whatever happens with TWC I hope WN remains on DirecTV and is picked up by other major carriers. With a viewership pool of only 200k per day for the weather genre I'm not sure systems want to support two networks ... especially with both in HD. And I'm fairly certain that TWC does not want the competition ... with people tuning to WN instead of watching their reality show blocks hoping for weather sometime that hour.


----------



## mreposter

Maybe if this arrangement sticks (TWC off / WN on) then Weather Nation will have some additional financial resources to upgrade their service. It would give TWC so real competition.


----------



## peds48

here is a beautiful nice designed app (needs a few touches) for those who want weather on the go http://appadvice.com/review/quickadvice-alertic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Weather nation will now be able to get a lot more money for ads. In time that means a lot more money to upgrade production and add lock stuff maybe.


----------



## inkahauts

Weather nation will now be able to get a lot more money for ads. In time that means a lot more money to upgrade production and add lock stuff maybe.


----------



## KyL416

inkahauts said:


> Weather nation will now be able to get a lot more money for ads. In time that means a lot more money to upgrade production and add lock stuff maybe.


And they're already running promos promoting new graphics along with live coverage.

Before DirecTV had WeatherNation, it was a service that was primarily available on subchannels outside of one or two stations where it had the main channel. It delivered pretaped weather forecasts that were updated multiple times a day (even the NWS only updates their forecasts every few hours). When there was severe weather locally it was the local affiliate's meteorologists that broke in for live coverage.


----------



## SayWhat?

Which is the way it should be. TWC got too full of themselves. They got into the glitz and fluff and lost their focus.


----------



## scr

Bambler said:


> Who are we to judge what other people want or need?
> 
> That's the biggest problem with this post is that many of you believe that your wants/needs automatically applies to everyone else. That's slightly narcissistic and complete failure to empathize.


The way I look at it is I lost half a weather channel and half a reality channel and gained a full weather channel. I do find it amusing that the Weather Channel huffed and puffed but DirecTV refused to blink.

Because the Weather Channel went the route it did I went else where for information long ago. No matter if the Weather Channel returns or Weather Nation remains or Accuweather shows up I doubt seriously if I will find myself watching any of it. The Internet is just to easy to get local up to date information.

I don't care much for sports but others do and that's why it's there. I've blocked out every shopping channel and every religion channel that's why DirecTV made favorite lists. I don't listen to radio on TV, I have a radio. Just because I don't care for them doesn't mean they shouldn't be there and included in the cost of my package. I'm sure I watch a lot of stuff other people don't like or watch but still pay for. But, that's what makes the world go round. If people like it they watch and that's fine with me.


----------



## inkahauts

In actually trying to decide what apps to use to replace my the weather channel apps on my phone and iPad. I'm so annoyed with their stupid rhetoric in their apps I dont even want to use them anymore.


----------



## KyL416

inkahauts said:


> In actually trying to decide what apps to use to replace my the weather channel apps on my phone and iPad. I'm so annoyed with their stupid rhetoric in their apps I dont even want to use them anymore.


Same here, I deleted their app and installed the AccuWeather app. Your local TV station might have their own weather app too.


----------



## PCampbell

I switched to Yahoo weather.


----------



## mrro82

Weather underground and weather bug are good ones too. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> In actually trying to decide what apps to use to replace my the weather channel apps on my phone and iPad. I'm so annoyed with their stupid rhetoric in their apps I dont even want to use them anymore.


http://appadvice.com/review/quickadvice-alertic


----------



## SayWhat?

mrro82 said:


> Weather underground and weather bug are good ones too.


WU is owned by TWC, so that's a no-go for me.

WB is a whole 'nother story not for this board.


----------



## codespy

KyL416 said:


> And they're already running promos promoting new graphics along with live coverage.
> 
> Before DirecTV had WeatherNation, it was a service that was primarily available on subchannels outside of one or two stations where it had the main channel. It delivered pretaped weather forecasts that were updated multiple times a day (even the NWS only updates their forecasts every few hours). When there was severe weather locally it was the local affiliate's meteorologists that broke in for live coverage.


I get 3 OTA markets, and all 3 only have Accuweather stations. I mentioned earlier my Milwaukee market has had WeatherNation on Sat. ch. 68, also in 1080i HD. I don't know how many other markets have it, but it does not appear that many markets carry it via DirecTV.

Now.....does anyone know if the new weather TVApp is in development or not? If not, then I would be in favor of dropping the TVApps and speeding these receivers back up again. Since the launch of the newer HD TVApps, all we used was the weather app and nothing else.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## SayWhat?

> The Weather Channel faces "severe operational and credit ramifications" if it can't reach a deal with DirecTV to bring it back to the satellite company's 20M subscribers, Moody's Investors Service says today.





> But TWC had better watch out. Its debt burden sharply increased last year when it borrowed $600M to pay a dividend to its owners





> Revenues from TV ad sales and distributor fees account for as much as 60% of TWC's sales, Moody's estimates - and without DirecTV the top line number could decline "in the mid single to low double digit range." That could trouble debt owners: TWC is "weakly positioned" in Moody's rating of B1, which indicates its belief that its debt too risky for many investors.


http://www.deadline.com/2014/01/weather-channels-bond-ratings-could-suffer-if-directv-dispute-lasts-moodys/


----------



## SayWhat?

There is simply NO way these numbers are accurate.


> Fresh data in the ongoing DirecTV, Weather Channel carriage dispute reveals a third of DirecTV subscribers would switch, or consider switching, if The Weather Channel were no longer available on the satellite service. In a new IPSOS poll, 8 percent say they would switch services, while 22 percent say they would "strongly consider" switching. But more than two-thirds, 70 percent, say while they wouldn't be happy about losing Weather Channel, they "will stay with current provider." IPSOS, *commissioned by the Weather Channel*, conducted the poll Monday afternoon to Wednesday morning.


http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/eight-percent-of-directv-subscribers-would-switch-over-weather-channel-dispute_b210763


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> There is simply NO way these numbers are accurate.


There are certainly some assumptions in the data ... for example, the statement "_The official announcement that DirecTV has dropped The Weather Channel causes the largest spike in buzz to date. This increase is largely driven by authors sharing official news articles; however, individuals also continue to post their personal opinion or urge peers to take action against DirecTV._" The mention of urging peers to take action against DirecTV makes it sound like the surge in buzz is from that activity and not from posters supporting the removal of TWC from DirecTV. I have seen a lot more "personal opinion" than "urging to take action against DirecTV" ... although TWC's twitter offensive is a major part of that buzz they claim to have. Practically twitterspam.

TWC has also touted the number of visitors to their "keep" website as if it was a number of people who support TWC. It isn't.


----------



## TDK1044

tonyd79 said:


> Sorry to back to back post, but I am mystified by TWC's position here.
> 
> They need a firm position to be able to negotiate in strength, but I don't see it. Let's do some more math.
> 
> The high point (other than major events), TWC gets about 200,000 viewers. Using their 100 million number of all households versus the 20 million number of DirecTV's households, that approximates out to 40,000 DirecTV households (yes, I am assuming linear, which is not a totally reliable assumption but I am ballparking here).
> 
> Now, let's see the net result to DirecTV on the loss of TWC. Right now, they are paying $0.12 per month per sub. That is $2.4 million per month to TWC. TWC wants an extra penny a month. Their tactic if they don't get it? Pull the channel. Well, now DirecTV is "saving" $2.4 million on TWC and has replaced it with another channel that may or may not be quite as good but is $2.4 million cheaper.
> 
> Based upon an average (I think this is right) of $100 income to DirecTV per sub, it would take 24,000 defections to start to cost DirecTV in revenue alone, or 60% of TWC viewer base on DirecTV. In actual profit, we are talking more than 100% of the TWC viewer base, I am sure. (Anybody have the profit rate for DirecTV handy?)
> 
> Factor in the households that will be "happy" with WN and the households who would have to pay a penalty to leave, a more realistic (but still high) defection rate would be 10% or 4,000 households. The average income from those households to even make a slight dent in DirecTV's income would have to be $600 a month.
> 
> I have no idea why TWC thought they had a strong bargaining position. I think they are running scared as other systems realize that they are overpriced.


This is a straight forward carriage license agreement. The percentage of reality tv shows to actual weather on TWC was never the issue for DirecTV........as an example, the top rated shows on the History Channel are Pawn Stars and American Pickers. The success of those shows make the channel commercially viable. If TWC had a show that pulled those kinds of ratings, D* would have done the deal with them in a heartbeat.

DirectTV looked at the ratings demographic for the channel, the revenue generated by the channel, and the cost to have it. My understanding is that D* didn't much like the existing agreement, and were determined not to pay more for such a low performing channel.

TWC should have learned from The History Channel, A&E and the Discovery channel.....in order to make the shows you really want to make on your channel, you need a show like, The Deadliest Catch, Storage Wars or Pawn Stars that has nothing to do with the remit of your channel, but the success of such shows allows you to fund the programming that your channel is all about.


----------



## spidey

TDK1044 said:


> This is a straight forward carriage license agreement. The percentage of reality tv shows to actual weather on TWC was never the issue for DirecTV........as an example, the top rated shows on the History Channel are Pawn Stars and American Pickers. The success of those shows make the channel commercially viable. If TWC had a show that pulled those kinds of ratings, D* would have done the deal with them in a heartbeat.
> 
> DirectTV looked at the ratings demographic for the channel, the revenue generated by the channel, and the cost to have it. My understanding is that D* didn't much like the existing agreement, and were determined not to pay more for such a low performing channel.
> 
> TWC should have learned from The History Channel, A&E and the Discovery channel.....in order to make the shows you really want to make on your channel, you need a show like, The Deadliest Catch, Storage Wars or Pawn Stars that has nothing to do with the remit of your channel, but the success of such shows allows you to fund the programming that your channel is all about.


however just like people stopped watching TWC I no longer watch History since American Pickes and the rest of the junk they are showing is historical in any respect. H2 used to be a good otion however it has also gone stupid. Plus many arguments in this thread are about internet sources etc but many older people spend a good part of their day following the weather in their hometown as well as the towns their children live in. My dad knows my forecast more than I do since all I care about is what does it look like when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## Brit_In_NY

This doesn't really add anything to the conversation, just give me 10 channels for $10 a month - I'd be happy. Weather Channel would not be one of them.


----------



## catnapped

I still wouldn't be surprised if Comcast *insists* that any competing weather channels be removed as part of their agreement (which apparently Directv wants no part of).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

This may be the law of unintended consequences for TWC. They may, through their self-destructive actions, have allowed Weather Nation to "grow up" and take over the weather TV space. They're not there today, but it could happen.
------------------------

By the way, I still get TWC on FIOS. Checked in last night, and they were showing a reality TV show about people looking for rocks. Wow - that's exactly what I needed to plan my work week - a story about ROCKS


----------



## PCampbell

You can tell the weather with a weather rock. :rolling:


----------



## catnapped

*REALLY...WHO NEEDS THE WEATHER CHANNEL?!?*


----------



## PCampbell

Is that at The Weather Channel headquarters?


----------



## Laxguy

Rock good, mongo say. But no forecasting rock. 

Weather.gov good.


----------



## TDK1044

What I find interesting about this issue is that just about everything viewed on cable or satellite is owned by 6 powerful parent companies. In this case, TWC is owned by NBC Universal, and yet the parent company has not gone to bat for TWC at all. Typically, you find that the parent company uses its other channels as bargaining leverage, but not in this case. Interesting.


----------



## TBoneit

TDK1044 said:


> What I find interesting about this issue is that just about everything viewed on cable or satellite is owned by 6 powerful parent companies. In this case, TWC is owned by NBC Universal, and yet the parent company has not gone to bat for TWC at all. Typically, you find that the parent company uses its other channels as bargaining leverage, but not in this case. Interesting.


How much pressure can they exert until the contracts on their other channels expire? I suspect that may be why.


----------



## SayWhat?

> *Patrick Marsh*, a meteorologist with NOAA's Storm Prediction Center, which provides technical outlooks for storms that guide nearly every forecaster in the country, took umbrage with that comment.
> *On his Facebook page* Marsh said National Weather Service offices should consider turning off The Weather Channel.
> 
> Fellow NWS mets, while I believe Cantore's latest interview crosses the line and outright lies about the NWS, maybe we should reconsider having TWC on so many of the offices' Situational Awareness Displays. It does send the wrong message to visitors, and feeds a certain ego.


I tend to side with Marsh. While The Weather Channel does provide excellent visuals during storm events, and it is a primary source of weather information for a lot of Americans, its core mission is not saving lives. Rather, it is a business. It seeks to increase viewership and sell advertisements. Accordingly much of the *channel's lineup* is devoted to entertainment programming.

http://blog.chron.com/weather/2014/01/wait-jim-cantore-would-have-us-believe-the-weather-channel-is-more-important-than-the-national-weather-service/


----------



## wanderer35

Just a few comments a week or so after the hammer dropped. I hope DirecTv holds it's ground and not be held hostage by a service that previously aired the weather but now it's everything but the weather. The thing I miss the most is the TvApp. It was available 24/7 and I did't have to listen to the blah, blah blah of the personalities. CNN started HLN to offer a quick look at the news. Now that service is airing cooking programming, Maybe TWC should spin off a second channel and split the weather from the reality/Drama


----------



## loudo

I used to enjoy the Weather Channel, back in the days when it was doing weather forecasts, but it seemed lately every time I would get a check to check out the weather all I would see is reality TV and no weather.

I have used NOAA weather radios for years, for monitoring serious weather. When my TV is off or not tuned to any weather channel, it is useless. My NOAA weather radio doesn't have to be on but it still goes off when ever there is a weather alert in my area.

For me, Weather Nation works great and I can depend on seeing weather when I tune to it.


----------



## James Long

Laxguy said:


> Weather.gov good.


weather.com isn't bad ... especially with most of the anti-DirecTV rhetoric removed. In a way TWC suffered the same fate as newspapers with websites. Why pay for what you can get for free online? Paywalls have gone up at some newspaper sites but it is too late ... people have learned to get their news from the Internet and just go find non-pay sites.

Weather.com has not put up their pay wall - they don't make people authenticate as satellite/cable subscribers to get the content the way some channels do. Perhaps they should, but there are plenty of other websites if they ever do restrict weather.com .


----------



## dwrats_56

Yesterday I got a recorded call from the TWC. I was thinking they were calling to get me to call Directv and complain about not having TWC, so I hung up before hearing the entire message. 

Now I wish I had listened to the entire message so I could share that info here.

I really don't care if TWC or WN are carried by D*. I get my weather info from local channels.


----------



## ikoniq

inf0z said:


> It is unreasonable, - if you believe the propaganda TWC asked for a one cent increase and DTV countered with a 20% decrease to what they are currently paying. To you the channel is worth one cent more per a month. To the subscriber base as a whole the channel is worth less than the 12 cents a month they are currently paying for it. What people are telling you has nothing to do with them liking or not liking DTV's stand on this. It has everything to do with basic business 101. If you can take money from something that most of your customers don't care for an allocate it towards something your customers like or a cheaper price for your product, that is better business sense. TWC is the banana flavor laffy-taffy of television.


...but...I like banana flavor laffy taffy...:c


----------



## JoeTheDragon

wanderer35 said:


> Just a few comments a week or so after the hammer dropped. I hope DirecTv holds it's ground and not be held hostage by a service that previously aired the weather but now it's everything but the weather. The thing I miss the most is the TvApp. It was available 24/7 and I did't have to listen to the blah, blah blah of the personalities. CNN started HLN to offer a quick look at the news. Now that service is airing cooking programming, Maybe TWC should spin off a second channel and split the weather from the reality/Drama


They have weather scan and they can if they really want have the old national feed come back.


----------



## HulkieD

TDK1044 said:


> What I find interesting about this issue is that just about everything viewed on cable or satellite is owned by 6 powerful parent companies. In this case, TWC is owned by NBC Universal, and yet the parent company has not gone to bat for TWC at all. Typically, you find that the parent company uses its other channels as bargaining leverage, but not in this case. Interesting.


Technically The Weather Channel is not owned by NBCUniversal outright, but it's owned by The Weather Company (yes, really, that's the parent company). The Weather Company is a joint venture between NBCU, Bain Capital, and Blackstone Group. The Dateline article even states that NBCU doesn't see TWC as a core asset but a strategic investment. Meaning: NBC might not be as hands on as most people think they are.

Since they're technically divorced from NBCU itself, it's not bundled with the other NBCU/Comcast channels. That decreases its leverage. They can't go and say "hey, we're dropping The Weather Channel, and USA, and the local NBC O&O, and Syfy, etc."

Anyway, the worst part about having a website criticizing the weather channel? Having to watch the weather channel for hours on end. I can't wait for when this dispute ends.


----------



## TDK1044

HulkieD said:


> Technically The Weather Channel is not owned by NBCUniversal outright, but it's owned by The Weather Company (yes, really, that's the parent company). The Weather Company is a joint venture between NBCU, Bain Capital, and Blackstone Group. The Dateline article even states that NBCU doesn't see TWC as a core asset but a strategic investment. Meaning: NBC might not be as hands on as most people think they are.
> 
> Since they're technically divorced from NBCU itself, it's not bundled with the other NBCU/Comcast channels. That decreases its leverage. They can't go and say "hey, we're dropping The Weather Channel, and USA, and the local NBC O&O, and Syfy, etc."
> 
> Anyway, the worst part about having a website criticizing the weather channel? Having to watch the weather channel for hours on end. I can't wait for when this dispute ends.


Good points. I think that the dispute is at an end though. DirecTV will not pay more money for the weather channel, and because there are no other channels that can be used as leverage, TWC can either accept the deal that D* offered, or accept the fact that they just lost access to 20 million homes.


----------



## spidey

today will be interesting since a major storm is heading east and WN is all prerecorded


----------



## SayWhat?

No 'major' storm. Just winter.

That's part of the problem. Too many people sensationalize routine events.

If you're concerned, or even just interested, tune to your local media or weather service office.


----------



## jimmie57

spidey said:


> today will be interesting since a major storm is heading east and WN is all prerecorded


I switched to it to see what it looks like this morning and it appears to be live right now. There have been 2 different people on talking forecasts.


----------



## tonyd79

SayWhat? said:


> No 'major' storm. Just winter.
> 
> That's part of the problem. Too many people sensationalize routine events.
> 
> If you're concerned, or even just interested, tune to your local media or weather service office.


Come on. It's winter storm Janus!

I saw that during reality crap, they had ticker info in HD on fios last night. So, they can do it but choose not to. That's nice that they choose to not give weather information rather than can't.


----------



## catnapped

tonyd79 said:


> Come on. It's winter storm Janus!


The correct spelling is actually J.anus seeing as who named it. :righton:


----------



## peds48

SayWhat? said:


> No 'major' storm. Just winter.
> 
> That's part of the problem. Too many people sensationalize routine events.
> 
> If you're concerned, or even just interested, tune to your local media or weather service office.


could not have said it better myself!

I am tired of the media sensationalizing these winter "storms"

Let's see what they come one next this time. They already did the hot water freezing and the banana hammer....


----------



## JeffBowser

Looks like I'm really late to this game. I can't even recall the last time I looked at the channels in the 300's, let alone looked for weather on TV.

Personally, I hope TWC gets the short end of the stick. Not because I love DirecTV, but because of their (TWC's) pompous attitude about it.


----------



## zeus

James Long said:


> weather.com isn't bad ...


Not bad, but not really weather. Their website has suffered the same skew as the network. Here are the most popular stories on weather.com right now as listed in the sidebar:


Never Before Seen Photos of the Challenger Disaster 
Vintage Photos of Tourists Traveling in Style 
Amazing Power Foods for Your Immune System
Memorial to UTA Flight 772 Visible From Google Earth
19 Signs You're Depressed - and Don't Know It
Winter Storm Janus: State-by-State Impacts
Mystery Uncovered in Italian Alps
She Died Hours After Her Wedding
How Long Will Janus Last?

Superfluous fluff with a hint of weather. The only reason it is not all fluff is because the northeast megalopolis is currently under storm threat (i.e. the only region they cover). Intellicast, Accuweather and especially Weather.gov (my first stop forecast destination for over a decade) are much better options.


----------



## Rickt1962

OMG ! ! I almost died today ! I didn't know there was a SNOW STORM coming ! The weather Channel isn't on TV anymore to warn me ! :coffee


----------



## Jon J

For me the weather app is gone. Is that related to the loss of TWC?


----------



## jimmie57

Rickt1962 said:


> OMG ! ! I almost died today ! I didn't know there was a SNOW STORM coming ! The weather Channel isn't on TV anymore to warn me ! :coffee


Weather Nation has been talking and showing about it all morning.
Same channel the TWC used to be on when they were showing everything except the weather.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, and that's the only casualty for me. However, there are tons of other options.

An aside:
I get an e-mail from Intellicast, and have been for some time. Going to their website puts up a banner about the dispute and links to to to SaveTWC.... so if it's not owned by TWC, it must have some affiliation.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

Rockaway1836 said:


> Losing MSNBC would not be a problem for my house.


Or mine ... and we are progressive Democrats!


----------



## zeus

Laxguy said:


> Yes, and that's the only casualty for me. However, there are tons of other options.
> 
> An aside:
> I get an e-mail from Intellicast, and have been for some time. Going to their website puts up a banner about the dispute and links to to to SaveTWC.... so if it's not owned by TWC, it must have some affiliation.


This says they are sister companies.


----------



## jeffgbailey

Jon J said:


> For me the weather app is gone. Is that related to the loss of TWC?


yes


----------



## SayWhat?

Laxguy said:


> I get an e-mail from Intellicast, and have been for some time. Going to their website puts up a banner about the dispute and links to to to SaveTWC.... so if it's not owned by TWC, it must have some affiliation.


As I've already stated several times, it is. Last time I glanced at that site several months ago, there was a very prominent icon identifying them as such. Some thing like "A Weather.com company" or something like that.

Note the difference between weather*.com* and weather*.gov*. Gee, I wonder why they did that?


----------



## TDK1044

33 pages to discuss a failed carriage license agreement for a low performing channel watched by less than one percent of DirecTV's total audience. :hurah: 

I still think that the loss of D* to TWC is too much for that channel to absorb financially. Their problem now is how to get back onto D* without D* reducing the amount that they will pay for the channel. Because if that happens, other providers will follow suit and seek to negotiate new carriage deals at a lower rate.

I predict stormy weather at TWC....and a restructuring of that channel when the dust settles.


----------



## Rich

TDK1044 said:


> 33 pages to discuss a failed carriage license agreement for a low performing channel watched by less than one percent of DirecTV's total audience. :hurah:
> 
> I still think that the loss of D* to TWC is too much for that channel to absorb financially. Their problem now is how to get back onto D* without D* reducing the amount that they will pay for the channel. Because if that happens, other providers will follow suit and seek to negotiate new carriage deals at a lower rate.
> 
> I predict stormy weather at TWC....and a restructuring of that channel when the dust settles.


I gotta admit I'm surprised by the attention the issue is getting.

Rich


----------



## peds48

Rickt1962 said:


> OMG ! ! I almost died today ! I didn't know there was a SNOW STORM coming ! The weather Channel isn't on TV anymore to warn me ! :coffee


My local stations are doing regular updates... "too regular" I must say.... no need for WC or any other for that matter


----------



## MysteryMan

Since their parting with DirecTV the head honchos should seriously think about changing the channel's name to "The Withered Channel"! :sure:


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Since their parting with DirecTV the head honchos should seriously think about changing the channel's name to "The Withered Channel"! :sure:


LOL


----------



## TBoneit

a. Family members like(d) the weather channel.
b. Their coverage of bad weather is good.

I can only guess that the hatred shown here for the weather channel is based on their asking for more money from DirecTV.

Deleted content went here.

TBoneit


----------



## catnapped

They must be DESPERATELY hoping people are so incensed that they're not learning more about Snowstorm Jay Anus that people will FLOOD the phone lines at DirecTV and tell them to put it back on (OR ELSE!)


----------



## SayWhat?

TBoneit said:


> I can only guess that the hatred shown here for the weather channel is based on their asking for more money from DirecTV.


Nope. That ain't it.


----------



## TBoneit

SayWhat? said:


> Nope. That ain't it.


So why, then, Please enlighten me. I don't hate the channels I have no use for. I just ignore them.


----------



## tonyd79

Rich said:


> I gotta admit I'm surprised by the attention the issue is getting.
> 
> Rich


It is a slow HD channel cycle right now. No major additions until D14 comes live later this year and no other carriage disputes.


----------



## tonyd79

Jon J said:


> For me the weather app is gone. Is that related to the loss of TWC?


As others have stated, yes. I think if we see a replacement that is the death knell for TWC on DirecTV. Until a replacement app appears, there is some chance of a return.


----------



## Mark Holtz

From a friend of mine...


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Much at stake.................

************
Stakes Are High for Weather Channel in DirecTV Rate Standoff

A Dispute Over Fees Has Kept the Cable Channel Off the Pay-TV Operator's Program Lineup

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303802904579332880793541224.html?mod=ITP_marketplace_2

Jan. 20, 2014

Analysts warned last week that if DirecTV succeeds in winning a rate reduction, it could trigger a cut in fees the Weather Channel receives from other pay-TV operators. Agreements between channel owners and large pay-TV operators typically guarantee the operators the lowest price charged by the channel. A 20% rate cut extended across other pay TV operators could reduce the Weather Channel's cash flow by about $40 million, or 24%, SNL Kagan estimated in a report last week.

On Friday Moody's Investors Service cited the potential for a subscriber-fee reduction as one of several factors relating to the dispute that could affect Weather Co.'s credit rating. In a report, Moody's also noted that being permanently dropped from DirecTV "could have several operational and credit ramifications" for the Weather Channel.

Moody's calculated that the loss of Direct TV could lead to revenue declines in the midteens for the Weather Channel, which accounts for between 50% and 60% of Weather Co.'s total revenue, Moody's estimates.
************


----------



## peds48

^^^^^^ that goes to show what happens when you are greedy......


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I WANT THE WEATHER CHANNEL BACK!!! I know, all caps means I'm shouting. I even made that call to DirecTV. I understand about reality shows that appear to be taking over the channel but so is SyFy. I missed Stargate (all but Universe) shows. I missed Alpha. Now all they're playing are stupid reality shows, low budget sci-fi movies, etc. Remember the Nashville Network? Used to be all country music and then SpikeTV took over. :blackeye:


----------



## crkeehn

TBoneit said:


> I can only guess that the hatred shown here for the weather channel is based on their asking for more money from DirecTV.
> 
> TBoneit


I suspect that more of the indifference (I think hatred is too strong a word) is the approach that the weather channel took to the situation. To be honest, I wasn't even aware of a contract issue as the weather channel had become so irrelevant that I ceased to watch them years ago. It wasn't until the day that I went to the website to check the local weather and saw a big notice pasted right on the screen, shrilly complaining that DirecTV was putting their 20,000,000 viewers in danger, that I was even aware that there was a contract dispute.


----------



## tonyd79

TBoneit said:


> a. Family members like(d) the weather channel.
> b. Their coverage of bad weather is good.
> 
> I can only guess that the hatred shown here for the weather channel is based on their asking for more money from DirecTV.
> 
> Deleted content went here.
> 
> TBoneit


Actually, I have become upset with the Weather Channel because of their ad campaign. I don't really give a damn what DirecTV or anybody else pays them. But the outright lies they have been expounding have turned me against them.


----------



## scr

Their overly dramatic ad campaign is similar to their overly dramatic presentation of the weather.


----------



## Laxguy

TBoneit said:


> a. Family members like(d) the weather channel.
> b. Their coverage of bad weather is good.
> 
> I can only guess that the hatred shown here for the weather channel is based on their asking for more money from DirecTV.


Can't speak for others, but that had nothing to do with my disgust with them.

Asking people to contact Congress to save their sorry asses was just one bit of overstepping they did.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Can't speak for others, but that had nothing to do with my disgust with them.
> 
> Asking people to contact Congress to save their sorry asses was just one bit of overstepping they did.


and telling folks "lives are at risk if DirecTV dropped them" was waaaay over the top


----------



## SayWhat?

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I WANT


I think you're only about the third person I've seen take that position out of hundreds of posters on various websites.


----------



## Araxen

Funny story at work today. One women I was talking today too said her red button wouldn't work on the Weather Channel anymore and I told her it wasn't the Weather Channel anymore but Weather Nation. She was surprised to find out it was a different channel and hadn't noticed the difference. Goes to show how much of a difference the channel makes. Soon as Directv gets the red button weather back up I bet it cuts down on some complaints.


----------



## 242424

peds48 said:


> ^^^^^^ that goes to show what happens when you are greedy......


Hello pot.....


----------



## sigma1914

HDTVFreak07 said:


> . Remember the Nashville Network? Used to be all country music and then SpikeTV took over. :blackeye:


You're in luck, the channel was revived... Heartland network.


----------



## Gordon Shumway

DTV should just agree to broadcast TWC as a subscription service, and let the station charge charge whatever they want per month. They will find out real fast that way how many people fear for their lives, and want their programming.


----------



## Laxguy

TWC knows the huge risk in that, I am certain!


----------



## Karen

inkahauts said:


> In actually trying to decide what apps to use to replace my the weather channel apps on my phone and iPad. I'm so annoyed with their stupid rhetoric in their apps I dont even want to use them anymore.


I really like this weather app on my iPad.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/intellicast-hd-weather-radar/id408451987?mt=8


----------



## inkahauts

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I WANT THE WEATHER CHANNEL BACK!!! I know, all caps means I'm shouting. I even made that call to DirecTV. I understand about reality shows that appear to be taking over the channel but so is SyFy. I missed Stargate (all but Universe) shows. I missed Alpha. Now all they're playing are stupid reality shows, low budget sci-fi movies, etc. Remember the Nashville Network? Used to be all country music and then SpikeTV took over. :blackeye:


Except scifi and others do have. A lot of their core stuff still. They just added reality junk and do less repeates. Not the same as what twc has done.


----------



## merlin50

I have no dog in this fight. I switched to Comcast in August from Directv. Directv is right in this fight-weather channel is maddening with those reality shows. You want to watch weather channel maybe 5-15 minutes a day to catch up on things and see if bad weather is coming and they have some stupid reality show on. I get my weather from the internet.


----------



## inkahauts

tonyd79 said:


> Actually, I have become upset with the Weather Channel because of their ad campaign. I don't really give a damn what DirecTV or anybody else pays them. But the outright lies they have been expounding have turned me against them.


This is the sole reason I hope DIRECTV doesn't come to any agreement with them again. I didn't care till they started crying to congress.


----------



## Laxguy

That chapped my hide, too. And to top it off, they're owned partially by two huge ven-cap funds, the epitome of free markets.... or used to be.


----------



## Laxguy

Karen said:


> I really like this weather app on my iPad.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/intellicast-hd-weather-radar/id408451987?mt=8


Yes, and they will send you e-mails for your area if you like. They are owned by TWC's parent company!


----------



## peterav

For all you folks who think WeatherNation is better than The Weather Channel, just watch the difference in coverage between the two for the winter storm going on now (Janus as TWC calls it). I had the chance to do that this evening and it's no comparison. The information on WeatherNation was either so old or so bad it was embarrassing. For example, their snowfall map showed absolutely nothing in Washington, Philly, NYC, Long Island or most of New England, despite reports of nearly a foot in some parts on The Weather Channel. They also show this map of where weather warnings are out that is totally illegible. 

Maybe they are 7x24 all the time, but if the information is wrong, what use is it?


----------



## peterav

And forgot to mention, weather nation spent nearly the same time covering the temperatures in Kansas, where nothing is going on, then one of the weather channel live reporters live inside the blizzard. Give me Jim Cantore any day, telling me about the real weather stories, not some useless temperature facts.


----------



## SayWhat?

peterav said:


> For all you folks who think
> 
> Maybe they are 7x24 all the time, but if the information is wrong, what use is it?


Again, if you're in an affected area, you should be watching your local media.

Those 'names' are one of the main reasons many people despise them.


----------



## SayWhat?

peterav said:


> And forgot to mention, weather nation spent nearly the same time covering the temperatures in Kansas, where nothing is going on,


Unless you live in Kansas and don't care about a few flakes in the east.


----------



## Bambler

That's why the channel is free to DirecTV, never mind the fact that we're all still paying for the coverage on a TWC. The only winner here is DirecTV, who gets to pocket 12 cents x 20 million each month to pure profit.

Weather Nation is incapable of putting people out in the field for live broadcasting, or so I've been told. They just don't have the resources to do it.

You get what you pay for.



peterav said:


> For all you folks who think WeatherNation is better than The Weather Channel, just watch the difference in coverage between the two for the winter storm going on now (Janus as TWC calls it). I had the chance to do that this evening and it's no comparison. The information on WeatherNation was either so old or so bad it was embarrassing. For example, their snowfall map showed absolutely nothing in Washington, Philly, NYC, Long Island or most of New England, despite reports of nearly a foot in some parts on The Weather Channel. They also show this map of where weather warnings are out that is totally illegible.
> Maybe they are 7x24 all the time, but if the information is wrong, what use is it?


----------



## Laxguy

Bambler said:


> That's why the channel is free to DirecTV, never mind the fact that we're all still paying for the coverage on a TWC. The only winner here is DirecTV, who gets to pocket 12 cents x 20 million each month to pure profit.
> 
> Weather Nation is incapable of putting people out in the field for live broadcasting, or so I've been told. They just don't have the resources to do it.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


So, putting broadcasters out in the rain/hail/tornado/sleet/wind is the litmus test of good weather reporting? I don't think so. A bit of drama, yes.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> So, putting broadcasters out in the rain/hail/tornado/sleet/wind is the litmus test of good weather reporting? I don't think so. A bit of drama, yes.


yup, I really needed to see that "hammer banana" to understand how cold it was... !rolling


----------



## SayWhat?

> January 21, 2014, 6:58 p.m.
> 
> The Weather Channel wants DirecTV to waive its steep cancellation fees for customers seeking to drop the satellite service because it no longer carries the network.
> 
> The request is being made in an open letter being sent to DirecTV's board of directors Wednesday morning and in advertisements scheduled to be published in several newspapers including the Los Angeles Times and New York Times.
> 
> In the letter, Weather Co. Chairman and Chief Executive David Kenny writes that since the network was dropped Jan. 13, "many thousands have called your customer service centers asking to terminate their contracts since they are now getting less content for the same price. But DIRECTV is threatening them with termination fees of $200 to $400."
> Kenny said in an interview that 90,000 people have pledged to Weather Channel to drop DirecTV, but they can't afford to follow through because of the fees associated with canceling their subscriptions.
> 
> "They should be allowed to switch when you take something away they really value," Kenny said, adding that "fairness should trump fine print sometimes."


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-weather-directv-board-fees-20140121,0,6065605.story


----------



## ATLFAN48

peterav said:


> For all you folks who think WeatherNation is better than The Weather Channel, just watch the difference in coverage between the two for the winter storm going on now (Janus as TWC calls it). I had the chance to do that this evening and it's no comparison. The information on WeatherNation was either so old or so bad it was embarrassing. For example, their snowfall map showed absolutely nothing in Washington, Philly, NYC, Long Island or most of New England, despite reports of nearly a foot in some parts on The Weather Channel. They also show this map of where weather warnings are out that is totally illegible.
> 
> Maybe they are 7x24 all the time, but if the information is wrong, what use is it?


Well when you pay nothing for nothing it doesn't have to be accurate. Congrats Directv you got what you paid for. Maybe something like this will prompt the parties to end this silly dispute over pennies spread out over 20 million subs.


----------



## catnapped

SayWhat? said:


> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-weather-directv-board-fees-20140121,0,6065605.story


If it's such a "public service", why isn't TWC offering their service for free?

Oh...right...

And they finally admitted where they got the idea for naming storms. Most of us knew already...


----------



## inkahauts

SayWhat? said:


> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-weather-directv-board-fees-20140121,0,6065605.story


Just another reason to hope they go out of business. What hogwash they spew.


----------



## inkahauts

ATLFAN48 said:


> Well when you pay nothing for nothing it doesn't have to be accurate. Congrats Directv you got what you paid for. Maybe something like this will prompt the parties to end this silly dispute over pennies spread out over 20 million subs.


Looking out my window is more informing for my area than the weather channel ever was. That's not worth paying anything for either.


----------



## inkahauts

Bambler said:


> That's why the channel is free to DirecTV, never mind the fact that we're all still paying for the coverage on a TWC. The only winner here is DirecTV, who gets to pocket 12 cents x 20 million each month to pure profit.
> 
> Weather Nation is incapable of putting people out in the field for live broadcasting, or so I've been told. They just don't have the resources to do it.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


Those 12 cents are already eaten up by another channels rights fees increases. Would you have rather dropped a different channel? At some Point channels will have to either disappear or drop rates if they aren't the most important because the most "important" are getting steeper and steeper price increases.

We are at a breaking point. Viacom was the first battle. This is just another battle fighting ridiculous fee increase or overpaying for content in the first place.

Again if the weather channel hadn't spent money on big names and stuck to what they had been doing good they wouldn't be as expensive as they are today and they wouldn't be off DIRECTV either.

The problem for them is They are one channel that has no real leverage and isn't cared for passionately by hardly anyone and is easily replaceable in many ways.

Let's see how weather nation looks in six months.


----------



## KyL416

Let's see who are the people who have to pay an ETF?
- New subscribers who signed up for a free installation recently
- People who activated leased equipment within the past 2 years
- People who played retention roulette depending on how recent and what deal they got


----------



## armophob

Oh nooo!!

Now I have skin in this game.
Our best looking local weather girl _Kait Parker _has gone to The Weather Channel.


----------



## gphvid

WeatherNation may not have the resources yet but they will soon. Once they have some time running on DirecTV, they can up their ad rates and get their equipment upgraded. It is how most channels start anyway. TWC simply got way ahead of themselves and now find themselves nearly begging to be restored on DirecTV. I remember TWC looking pretty much like WeatherNation does now back in the early days. Give it time, they will improve.


----------



## TDK1044

Gordon Shumway said:


> DTV should just agree to broadcast TWC as a subscription service, and let the station charge charge whatever they want per month. They will find out real fast that way how many people fear for their lives, and want their programming.


This is a point well made. The notion that The Weather Channel is somehow more valuable because it deals with the weather is laughable. There are so many alternative ways to get weather information. So, yes, D* should go to TWC and offer them a subscription service deal. That way, those in fear of their lives because a television channel is not available to them, can pay for it. :hurah:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

There are blizzard warnings up today for the I-29 corridor from the Canadian border down toward South Dakota. Hmm - no name on this storm - wonder why?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Even with all the winter storm activity going on this week...we've been somewhat surprised at how well Weather Nation is handling information, and haven't found a desperate need for The Weather Channel.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I don't see it. Weather Nation isn't any better than The Weather Channel. I've given them a try and still don't see it. I want my TWC BACK!!!


----------



## jimmie57

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I don't see it. Weather Nation isn't any better than The Weather Channel. I've given them a try and still don't see it. I want my TWC BACK!!!


But, it is Weather 24 hours per day, not some BS programming 40% of the time.


----------



## Rich

KyL416 said:


> Let's see who are the people who have to pay an ETF?
> - New subscribers who signed up for a free installation recently
> - People who activated leased equipment within the past 2 years
> - People who played retention roulette depending on how recent and what deal they got


There is a way to be "ETF" free. Of worry about how to pay for it, I mean.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan

mrro82 said:


> *Weather underground *and weather bug are good ones too.


Weather Underground is IOS 7 only.


----------



## Rich

Here's a _*link *_that seems appropriate.

Rich


----------



## hasan

Herdfan said:


> Weather Underground is IOS 7 only.


Someone please tell my S4 Android phone this, cuz it is in the Google Play Store and shows installed on both my phone and tablet.


----------



## PCampbell

Versus wav off Directv about 10 months can The Weather Channel last that long?


----------



## jimmie57

hasan said:


> Someone please tell my S4 Android phone this, cuz it is in the Google Play Store and shows installed on both my phone and tablet.


That might have been meaning and Apple device with older than IOS 7 will not run it.


----------



## hasan

jimmie57 said:


> That might have been meaning and Apple device with older than IOS 7 will not run it.


Good point, I took it as an Applecentric observation, and it probably wasn't intended that way. Sorry about that.
It does illustrate one of my big beefs with Apple....I have two obsolete Touches laying around because they won't upgrade. I haven't had that kind of problem with my Android devices. I'm sure I will, but not nearly as quickly as I did with the Touches


----------



## inkahauts

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I don't see it. Weather Nation isn't any better than The Weather Channel. I've given them a try and still don't see it. I want my TWC BACK!!!


Well there was weather on during prime time for me so that's better than the weather channel. I would have had to record the weather channel To get weather news at a time I was free to watch it.


----------



## mrdobolina

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but why doesn't TWC just merge with MSNBC? Have a weather scroll instead of a news scroll and do a quick regional update every 20 minutes. Then, when the weather becomes "newsworthy", they just go to full time weather with other news updates every 20 minutes. Something like that.


----------



## peds48

Nope, I would not be a happy camper if TRMS or the Last Word get interrupted to show what I already know.


----------



## GBFAN

If you want to know the weather, look out the window.


----------



## jimmie57

mrdobolina said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but why doesn't TWC just merge with MSNBC? Have a weather scroll instead of a news scroll and do a quick regional update every 20 minutes. Then, when the weather becomes "newsworthy", they just go to full time weather with other news updates every 20 minutes. Something like that.


They, TWC, have been on CNBC, 355 quite a few times today about the storm. One guy got in a pile of snow that a snow blower had made to show how deep it was. The guy on CNBC asked if he was going to have a problem getting out of there. He did not and then the snow was ankle deep.
Typical sensationalizing that they do.


----------



## mrdobolina

peds48 said:


> Nope, I would not be a happy camper if TRMS or the Last Word get interrupted to show what I already know.


My point being that TWC does not show all weather reports, all the time anymore, nor does MSNBC do all news reports all the time. Would it not make sense to consolidate and charge the TV providers a higher rate per sub for the new channel? Obviously, you hold onto the the core programs that bring in viewers and change them very little, if at all. Then, supplement (complement?) that programming with weather forecasting with regional weather updates. Meanwhile, a CNBC-like right side ticker is going through all of the cities in the US/world giving current weather, 3 or 5 day forecasts, and/or weather alerts. Along with this, the weather app comes back, and red button functionality for local alerts and forecasts returns as well.


----------



## inkahauts

mrdobolina said:


> My point being that TWC does not show all weather reports, all the time anymore, nor does MSNBC do all news reports all the time. Would it not make sense to consolidate and charge the TV providers a higher rate per sub for the new channel? Obviously, you hold onto the the core programs that bring in viewers and change them very little, if at all. Then, supplement (complement?) that programming with weather forecasting with regional weather updates. Meanwhile, a CNBC-like right side ticker is going through all of the cities in the US/world giving current weather, 3 or 5 day forecasts, and/or weather alerts. Along with this, the weather app comes back, and red button functionality for local alerts and forecasts returns as well.


No it doesn't front her standpoint. They likely would not get much more than what they charge for the two channels now. And they'd lose millions a year because they'd be cutting their available ad space in half. This is why channels like to multiple in the first place.


----------



## acostapimps

catnapped said:


>


Maybe it's my eyesight but does it says "Winter Storm Anus" on the screen 
Edit: Nevermind I google searched it and came up Janus :biggrin:


----------



## mrdobolina

inkahauts said:


> No it doesn't front her standpoint. They likely would not get much more than what they charge for the two channels now. And they'd lose millions a year because they'd be cutting their available ad space in half. This is why channels like to multiple in the first place.


Duh! I didn't even think of that. That's why I just watch TV and don't produce it. :grin:


----------



## James Long

mrdobolina said:


> Duh! I didn't even think of that. That's why I just watch TV and don't produce it. :grin:


Yep ... the more channels the owner can make you watch the better.
I don't watch MSNBC (or most of the NBC Universal properties). I watch my local NBC when a show is good enough. If I were NBC Universal I'd have drop ins on all of the NBC Universal properties reminding people they they can get extended coverage on The Weather Channel.

Of course, the other channels may not want to run promos telling people to tune away ... but if NBCU wanted to press the issue cross channel promotion when there is something worth seeing on TWC would not be a bad idea.


----------



## Bambler

Here's what I don't get: while the same few people seem to post here with abandoned enthusiasm about DirecTV removing this channel (yet still charging us the same), how are you going to feel if this trend continues and they delete a channel you watch?

I'm not on DirecTV's side, I'm not on the Weather Chennel's side, I'm on my side, as a consumer in this case. There are three perspectives on this situation, yet many of you cheer on DirecTV for removing an option and gladly pay them to do it?

I don't believe in one instance this is the last channel they remove and in fact, it is my opinion that this will happen again. Niche channel or not, I consider that I paid for it, and while I don't view it often, I can't view it at all now and I would actually tune to it now, considering the storms are hitting an area with relatives, just out of curiousity's sake. 

Another thing, everyone blames TWC, well, this is a two-way street, and in fact, I would blame DirecTV more than TWC in this situation. DirecTV's no is the same no that TWC said. Who's fault is it? Both sides are being greedy in my book at our expense. 

Someone pointed out that DirecTV's profits are rising at a faster pace than programming costs. Where's my 12 cent refund?


----------



## SayWhat?

Bambler said:


> Another thing, everyone blames TWC,


You haven't been paying attention have you?


----------



## peterav

I hope all you Weather Nation band wagoners are happy with your crappy weather now. Weather Nation's coverage of the big storm on the east coast yesterday was abysmal. I watched them for a couple hours last night, and at one point they went 40 minutes without saying anything about the storm, spending more time talking about the temperatures in Kansas ( I kid not!).. Then they put up this snowfall map that shows absolutely no snow from Washington to Boston, when these places are getting hammered. And their radar was at least an hour or two old. You'll be real happy when they tell you about the tornado that hit your house 3 hours ago. Bring back the real thing...


----------



## sigma1914

peterav said:


> I hope all you Weather Nation band wagoners are happy with your crappy weather now. Weather Nation's coverage of the big storm on the east coast yesterday was abysmal. I watched them for a couple hours last night, and at one point they went 40 minutes without saying anything about the storm, spending more time talking about the temperatures in Kansas ( I kid not!).


Wow... weather does exist outside of the Northeast area? TWC rarely shows that.


----------



## PCampbell

peterav said:


> I hope all you Weather Nation band wagoners are happy with your crappy weather now. Weather Nation's coverage of the big storm on the east coast yesterday was abysmal. I watched them for a couple hours last night, and at one point they went 40 minutes without saying anything about the storm, spending more time talking about the temperatures in Kansas ( I kid not!).. Then they put up this snowfall map that shows absolutely no snow from Washington to Boston, when these places are getting hammered. And their radar was at least an hour or two old. You'll be real happy when they tell you about the tornado that hit your house 3 hours ago. Bring back the real thing...


You keep posting the same thing.


----------



## KyL416

There's a blizzard in the Dakotas right now, is the Weather Channel providing vital public safety information so important that Congress needs to get involved if they don't get it right now? Nope, Coast Guard Alaska is on. I guess since it isn't a major east coast or midwest city they can fend for themselves.


----------



## bnwrx

peterav said:


> I hope all you Weather Nation band wagoners are happy with your crappy weather now. Weather Nation's coverage of the big storm on the east coast yesterday was abysmal. I watched them for a couple hours last night, and at one point they went 40 minutes without saying anything about the storm, spending more time talking about the temperatures in Kansas ( I kid not!).. Then they put up this snowfall map that shows absolutely no snow from Washington to Boston, when these places are getting hammered. And their radar was at least an hour or two old. You'll be real happy when they tell you about the tornado that hit your house 3 hours ago. Bring back the real thing...


I think they gave it the proper amount of coverage for what it was...Some snow...its January for gosh sakes!! For those in the N-East, please note, this country doesn't end at the Ohio state line.....


----------



## peds48

PCampbell said:


> You keep posting the same thing.


because that is all he has to say...


----------



## peds48

Bambler said:


> Another thing, everyone blames TWC, well, this is a two-way street, and in fact, I would blame DirecTV more than TWC in this situation. DirecTV's no is the same no that TWC said. Who's fault is it? Both sides are being greedy in my book at our expense.
> 
> Someone pointed out that DirecTV's profits are rising at a faster pace than programming costs. Where's my 12 cent refund?


at least the other disputes in the past have not claimed that "people lives at risk" if the channel gets dropped.


----------



## catnapped

peds48 said:


> at least the other disputes in the past have not claimed that "people lives at risk" if the channel gets dropped.


Well it would seem that unless that money TWC desperately needs turns up somewhere, SOMEONE'S limbs are going to be broken!


----------



## loudo

sigma1914 said:


> Wow... weather does exist outside of the Northeast area? TWC rarely shows that.


Not all of the Northeast. Maine, NH and VT, are all but forgotten, by TWC.


----------



## dpeters11

Personally, I'll be very interested in what Accuweather's channel is going to be like.


----------



## Laxguy

TWC has been descending in coverage for years, both quantity and quality; just the opposite with WN; they are improving almost daily.


----------



## Bambler

We have thirty pages of everyone saying the same thing by the same few people:

1. Weather nation is great!
2. Who needs the Weather Channel?
3. The Weather Channel is being greedy
4. Let's all laugh at the Weather Channel

Yet when one person comes here to voice their displeasure multiple times and he gets ridiculed for saying the same thing...

A. Weather Nation is a complete joke in my opinion. Rearranging a heaping pile day-by-day doesn't make it any better.


----------



## James Long

Janus is over. TWC just played an hour of Coast Guard Alaska and are now playing Weather Caught on Camera.
Actual weather on the 8's at 18 and 48. The storm is over, lives are safe, TWC no longer cares enough to be live.

There's your reality. It is 9:15pm and TWC has gone 75 minutes without any live to camera coverage.
(Oh, they are still playing "Keep the weather channel" ads to people who have the weather channel.)

BTW: The guide says "Weather Center Live" from 8pm to 11pm ET.


----------



## James Long

Bambler said:


> Yet when one person comes here to voice their displeasure multiple times and he gets ridiculed for saying the same thing...


Different people saying a similar thing (happy to see TWC gone) is not the same thing as one person posting the same text several times. So let's summarize it as a couple of viewers are not satisfied with WN's coverage and many more are happy to see TWC gone.

And I, as a person with access to TWC, can say TWC's current primetime coverage of "Janus" is non-existent.


----------



## acostapimps

James Long said:


> Janus is over. TWC just played an hour of Coast Guard Alaska and are now playing Weather Caught on Camera.Actual weather on the 8's at 18 and 48. The storm is over, lives are safe, TWC no longer cares enough to be live.There's your reality. It is 9:15pm and TWC has gone 75 minutes without any live to camera coverage.(Oh, they are still playing "Keep the weather channel" ads to people who have the weather channel.)BTW: The guide says "Weather Center Live" from 8pm to 11pm ET.


Since you're the official updater on what's happening on TWC, can you tell me what's the temperature in Chicago? I really need to know my life depends on it


----------



## Bambler

People tend to have a skewed perception and/or lose sight of the fact the DirecTV isn't on our side. They can spin it like they are, but that's just like any other rhetoric spun by any other company out there. 

Their decision to drop the channel wasn't for our benefit (unless they offset the subscription fees), but was done purely as a bottom line impact to them and their shareholders. 

They really don't care about us anymore than the weather channel (yes they have rhetoric, too), other than what they can do to maximize profits. 

We're caught in the middle. 

Some people may actually like the reality programming shown on that channel, as it has been repeatedly mentioned here in this post that they show reality tv during slow weather event. But that person or persons may not like the channels you watch, but does it bequeath him to come here and ridicule you over that fact and laugh at your channel and what it shows?


----------



## SayWhat?

I only see about three people that miss TWC at all. I'm not sure how many are here supporting the removal, but at least for me, it isn't about money. It's about their arrogance and obnoxiousness.

The 'public safety' threat nonsense for one, but it's more than that. They've been pushing the limits of ethics and bad taste for years now. The only officially named storms are tropical cyclones and that takes a great deal of coordination and planning by a world body: http://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/www/tcp/Storm-naming.html

For TWC to take it upon themselves to assign names to irrelevant systems shows unmitigated gall and a level of audacity that has earned them scorn in many corners of weather followers.

Couple that with the way they've gobbled up other websites puts them along the lines of the Walmart of Weather.

They need to be taken down several notches and I sincerely hope this is only the beginning of their downfall.


----------



## Link

I haven't watched The Weather Channel in years. We used to watch it back in the 90s when we had it on basic cable when it had local forecasts listed often. Today we use the weather apps on our phone that give us watch and warning notifications as well as our local TV stations and their apps that provide continuous weather information and up to date radar maps.

Looking at their schedule, it looks like The Weather Channel has become like other cable networks that aren't showing programs related to their title. I noticed MTV's music channels have reality crap and sitcoms as does CMT. There are many cable channels that used to be good that I quit watching years ago, not just The Weather Channel.


----------



## SayWhat?

I tried to start a Poll a few days ago, but I guess us peon members can't do that here.

Id like to see one with the simple question of whether or not the loss of TWC would make one change carriers or even consider doing so.

If your pay TV carrier dropped TWC and termination fees weren't a consideration, would you:

Change carriers.
Consider changing carriers.
Not change carriers.


----------



## acostapimps

I thought only hurricanes/tropical storms had official names, until I saw winter storms had names also, but I actually thought those were official names also, I never knew TWC created them. Much to show you I never watched TWC.


----------



## Bambler

Yes, saywhat, we know you hope the Weather Channel burns down from your many posts. 

The question I have is why does it bother you that much, especially if you never bothered to watch it much to begin with and hate their programming?

Did they personally insult you in some way?


----------



## peds48

Bambler said:


> Yes, saywhat, we know you hope the Weather Channel burns down from your many posts.
> 
> The question I have is why does it bother you that much, especially if you never bothered to watch it much to begin with and hate their programming?


and my question is, why does it bothers you that it brothers him....


----------



## Bambler

It's not bothering me, I'm just curious.


----------



## James Long

acostapimps said:


> Since you're the official updater on what's happening on TWC, can you tell me what's the temperature in Chicago? I really need to know my life depends on it


You're in luck ... the twice hourly weather on the 8's popped up just as I read your message. It is -5 now and is predicted to be 7 degrees tomorrow. More weather in 30 minutes ... now back to video of lava consuming homes (after commercials and an anti-DirecTV "keep the weather channel" advertisement).


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> I tried to start a Poll a few days ago, but I guess us peon members can't do that here.


Your level of membership should allow you to create a poll as you create a thread ... but we already have enough threads on the topic of TWC and really don't need another thread. There was a poll thread started before TWC's contract expired last week that was running about 80% in favor of letting TWC go.


----------



## acostapimps

James Long said:


> You're in luck ... the twice hourly weather on the 8's popped up just as I read your message. It is -5 now and is predicted to be 7 degrees tomorrow. More weather in 30 minutes ... now back to video of lava consuming homes (after commercials and an anti-DirecTV "keep the weather channel" advertisement).


sarcasm but thanks anyway.


----------



## KyL416

He said it in his posts, not only the whole naming winter storms thing, they purchased independent weather sites like Weather Underground along with attempting to register the .weather top level domain.

When DirecTV was about to drop them they put on a giant farce of going live 24/7, only to go back to the regularly scheduled reality shows an hour after they were dropped. (It would be like MTV, VH1 and CMT airing nonstop music videos right before the Viacom dispute)

And to add on that, issuing a press release clearly written by someone totally full of themselves claiming public safety is at risk and saying Congress needs to get involved, despite only providing coverage when a major east coast or midwest city is under the hammer. If they really cared about public safety they'd be providing coverage of the blizzard in the Dakota's right now instead of Coast Guard Alaska, which oddly enough takes place in a state that RARELY gets coverage when it comes to actual weather forecasts from them.

The WeatherNation issue has been addressed multiple times in this thread. Before DirecTV carried them they were just a service to some OTA stations and it was the local affiliate who broke in for severe weather coverage. Right now they operate on wheel where every 10 minutes they provide coverage of a different region in the country, however they are running promos saying upgraded graphics and live coverage are coming soon.


----------



## acostapimps

What I like about WN is the few commercials they show, but I have a feeling that's going to change


----------



## SayWhat?

James Long said:


> Your level of membership should allow you to create a poll as you create a thread ...


Didn't work the other day, but no biggie.

Y'all know know about the Winter Storm Watch for deep Texas, right?


----------



## acostapimps

I think I have a WN app on my Sony 3d Bluray player, I think TWC meant to say about life threatening is the storm shows they show, or someone is getting canned for not bringing in money from Directv, similar to drug dealing if you don't bring in enough money they will be consequences, only it's not shooting someone but they'll have a big debt in their hands.


----------



## James Long

Bambler said:


> Yes, saywhat, we know you hope the Weather Channel burns down from your many posts.


Without getting personal (so I won't have to ban myself from the thread):
The arrogance of TWC bothers me. They speak as if they are the sole source of emergency information ... and yet right now they are showing an episode of "Freaks of Nature" with a blind guy who claims to be able to see with his hearing. The past two hours were reality shows with only two "Weather on the 8's" per hour ... NO OTHER WEATHER INFORMATION.

Prior to 8pm we were all going to die. Janus was consuming the nation. Hype Hype Hype. But that all ended at 8pm. The weather emergency is not over yet ... but TWC decided to show something else ... and no weather.

TWC negotiated to keep their place on DirecTV but lost. So they turned to heart wrenching stories of how people were affected by weather (not necessarily TWC) including quoting people out of context to claim their channel was critical. They urge people to call congress ... who have no power in this private negotiation ... and claim that lives will be lost without THEIR coverage. During the final hours on DirecTV they gave wall to wall coverage of a minor storm - as if that is what they do all the time. And soon after the 12:01am deadline passed they were back to "reality shows".

They make false claims in their press releases --- claiming that 100 million people rely on them daily when their ratings show only 200k total tune in on a good day (and the best day in the history of the channel was 1.5 million). Not 100 million people daily. Not by a long shot.

They charge 12c per month and are not worth the cost. They consider themselves "the" weather channel when in reality there can be others.

BTW: It has been 30 minutes ... still -5 now 7 tomorrow in Chicago. I'm not sure where in Chicago - NWS say it is 7 now predicting 9 tomorrow.


----------



## SayWhat?

James Long said:


> The past two hours were reality shows with only two "Weather on the 8's" per hour ... NO OTHER WEATHER INFORMATION.


So, I guess several million in Texas are going to be left to die.


----------



## TDK1044

Channel ratings prove that only a tiny percentage of D* subscribers watch the weather channel. The revenue earned from the channel is minimal. D* is running a business. TWC overplayed their hand and D* called their bluff. If a few DirecTV subscibers are so angry at the loss of this channel, then they should pay the cancellation fee and pick another provider.

The Weather Channel can waste their time with all the full page ads that they want, it isn't going to alter the facts....and the facts are that this channel is too expensive based on percentage of viewers and revenue earned.

The horse is dead....time to stop flogging.


----------



## damondlt

I see on Directvs facebook, The Weather Channel complaints are fizzling out slowly and a demand for The Blaze channel is coming alive. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## PCampbell

The Blaze will keep us warm. :grin:


----------



## Mark Holtz

Heh.... check out the Waive The Fee page that the weather channel put up. Because these things tend to disappear once disputes are settled, I've also attached a PDF.

Wave goodbye Weather Channel.


----------



## Athlon646464

^^^

There are stories about that popping up everywhere.

Here's one of them...


----------



## MysteryMan

What we have witnessed are cries of desperation coming from The Weather Channel. There were no reports of mass suffering and death caused by the recent major snow storm that hit the northeast due to the lack of The Weather Channel being absent to DirecTV's customers. My advice to David W. Lenny is do what I suggested earlier and rename your company to "The Withered Channel"!


----------



## Herdfan

hasan said:


> Someone please tell my S4 Android phone this, cuz it is in the Google Play Store and shows installed on both my phone and tablet.


Let me rephrase. If you have an i-device, you must have iOS 7 if you want to use the Weather Underground app.


----------



## catnapped

Mark Holtz said:


> Heh.... check out the Waive The Fee page that the weather channel put up. Because these things tend to disappear once disputes are settled, I've also attached a PDF.
> 
> Wave goodbye Weather Channel.


Again, if it's SO important, why can't they (TWC/Comcast/NBC-Universal) pay the ETF for those angry customers?


----------



## jimmie57

Mark Holtz said:


> Heh.... check out the Waive The Fee page that the weather channel put up. Because these things tend to disappear once disputes are settled, I've also attached a PDF.
> 
> Wave goodbye Weather Channel.


It appears that they are monitoring and removing any negative comments on that site since I did not see even 1 post against them.


----------



## catnapped

*Thanks for sharing your comment! Your post is currently awaiting moderation, you should see it soon!*

For some straaaaaaaaaaaange reason I don't think you'll be reading my comment on the petition :righton:


----------



## catnapped

jimmie57 said:


> It appears that they are monitoring and removing any negative comments on that site since I did not see even 1 post against them.


I don't think they're going to like that form letter they have you 'send' to the CEO of Directv either...LOL


----------



## peds48

I made two post one negative one positive. any bets which gets posted?


----------



## Herdfan

Accuweather could have had a huge debut if they had been up and running when this hit.


----------



## SouthDTVWatcher

DirecTV made a good switch. Weather Nation provides plenty of information.

Weather Channel personnel had become too enamered with themselves. Too many non-weather programs and too much silliness on the Weather Channel. The Jim Cantore (and others) stunts (standing out in blizzards and hurricanes) encourage young people to take foolish risks.

I hope WNTV continues to be informative without chatter and non-weather programming. So far it is much better than WC. I wonder if this will put the skids on the Weather Channel's recently announced expansion in Marietta, Georgia?


----------



## morgan79

i wouldnt cancel my dtv for this channel,,more liberal spin....twc goodbye,,, like weather nation,,, cant wait until accuweather channel enters the picture,may the best channel win.....


----------



## PCampbell

If that many people are calling directv and dropping service or complaining don't you think TWC would be back on by now?


----------



## mrdobolina

Try posting a positive comment about Weather NATION on TWC's website. Perhaps that will make it through the "moderation"? :grin:


----------



## TBoneit

Thank You for the responses earlier on.



SayWhat? said:


> Again, if you're in an affected area, you should be watching your local media.
> 
> Those 'names' are one of the main reasons many people despise them.


I'd like naming for Hurricanes dropped too.
As for local media, they don't always get it right. They seem to be more interested in how can they spin things to advance an agenda anymore.

I lost respect for local media some years back when they covered a "Heroic mother cat" saving her kittens. No concious decison, just instinct.


----------



## acostapimps

Weather Nation have a local station feel to it at least that's what it looks to me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

_*The following is the boiler plate that gets sent when you try to comment on their heavily moderated site:*_

Dear Mr. White:

DIRECTV customers were given neither a warning nor a vote when you decided to drop The Weather Channel. Now we are getting less, while DIRECTV is charging more (thanks to another round of rate increases).

Given your decision to short-change your customers, surely we should be allowed to switch TV providers without being held hostage by hefty cancellation fees.

Fairness ought to trump the fine print in your contracts.

Sincerely,


----------



## Laxguy

Hah! I think the moderation is tipped off by not only no negative comments or questions, but a two hour gap in posts. 
What a bunch of crooks.


----------



## Rich

peterav said:


> I hope all you Weather Nation band wagoners are happy with your crappy weather now. Weather Nation's coverage of the big storm on the east coast yesterday was abysmal. I watched them for a couple hours last night, and at one point they went 40 minutes without saying anything about the storm, spending more time talking about the temperatures in Kansas ( I kid not!).. Then they put up this snowfall map that shows absolutely no snow from Washington to Boston, when these places are getting hammered. And their radar was at least an hour or two old. You'll be real happy when they tell you about the tornado that hit your house 3 hours ago. Bring back the real thing...


We got a foot of snow during that East Coast storm and I didn't miss TWC one bit. I knew what was gonna happen by following my phone app.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

TBoneit said:


> Thank You for the responses earlier on.
> 
> I'd like naming for Hurricanes dropped too.
> As for local media, they don't always get it right. They seem to be more interested in how can they spin things to advance an agenda anymore.
> 
> I lost respect for local media some years back when they covered a "Heroic mother cat" saving her kittens. No concious decison, just instinct.


Naming of tropical storms and hurricanes actually makes some sense when you have more than one at a time. Naming of winter storms makes less sense, as they are much less defined.


----------



## Rich

Bambler said:


> We have thirty pages of everyone saying the same thing by the same few people:
> 
> 1. Weather nation is great!
> 2. Who needs the Weather Channel?
> 3. The Weather Channel is being greedy
> 4. Let's all laugh at the Weather Channel
> 
> Yet when one person comes here to voice their displeasure multiple times and he gets ridiculed for saying the same thing...
> 
> A. Weather Nation is a complete joke in my opinion. Rearranging a heaping pile day-by-day doesn't make it any better.


Yeah, I've had enough. Bye.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

I agree. Put a Amen to it!


----------



## Laxguy

All righty, then!

Who can come up with a good name for the drought CA is undergoing? It's far more important than anything but a true killer storm....!??


----------



## crkeehn

SayWhat? said:


> Didn't work the other day, but no biggie.
> 
> Y'all know know about the Winter Storm Watch for deep Texas, right?


To be honest, my younger brother is a forecaster in Houston. I depend on him for all my weather needs. He is keeping me informed of the Winter Storm watch and his friends are already planning on what they hope will be a school closing.

It's all in who you know. :righton:


----------



## catnapped

Laxguy said:


> _*The following is the boiler plate that gets sent when you try to comment on their heavily moderated site:*_
> 
> Dear Mr. White:
> 
> DIRECTV customers were given neither a warning nor a vote when you decided to drop The Weather Channel. Now we are getting less, while DIRECTV is charging more (thanks to another round of rate increases).
> 
> Given your decision to short-change your customers, surely we should be allowed to switch TV providers without being held hostage by hefty cancellation fees.
> 
> Fairness ought to trump the fine print in your contracts.
> 
> Sincerely,


You CAN of course change the content but I don't think they'd appreciate it if you used it to advance an agenda....complain about Comcast crooks...compliment DirecTV...etc.


----------



## mhayes70

Just FYI. Don't post anything on Twitter about Directv that is not in TWC favor. They will delete it. They only keep post bad mouthing Directv on their.


----------



## mhayes70

jimmie57 said:


> It appears that they are monitoring and removing any negative comments on that site since I did not see even 1 post against them.


They are definitely doing that. It is pretty sad!


----------



## TDK1044

So much armchair indignation for a failed carriage license agreement regarding a channel that few people watch. :hurah:


----------



## nmetro

One has to wonder what a full page in the national edition of The New York Times costs. The Weather Channel's ad and BP still running propaganda about how the cleaned up the Gulf of Mexico and are now more "environmentally friendly". Comes on teh tails of a full page a"apology" from Target.

Anyway, The Weather Channel was not providing what it claims it was; the weather. It has morphed into a reality channel, with weather thrown in. I gave up on them a long time ago and just go to Weather Underground or the NOAA site on the internet. As for "alerting in emergencies", one can tune to a local station (if it is in their area) or CNN. They had great coverage of the F5 tornado in central Oklahoma last year and did so without running ads. On the other hand, tune to The Weather Channel, ads, news about OKC, ads. When we had flooding here, last September 11 - 15, The Weather Channel was AWOL.They are teh last place i would tune to in an emergency. NBC Universal should just turn it into a 24/7 WWF channel,


----------



## SayWhat?

Anybody know how to block their URL from search page results? The Boolean trick of adding a - in front doesn't work too well.


----------



## Laxguy

catnapped said:


> You CAN of course change the content but I don't think they'd appreciate it if you used it to advance an agenda....complain about Comcast crooks...compliment DirecTV...etc.


The letter will go with anything you put in it, including the Subject line. It isn't read by anyone. 

At the same time, I'm sure TWC counts any e-mail as being pro TWC and con DIRECTV. A copy goes to DIRECTV, which has a bot set up to reply nicely.


----------



## PCampbell

Rich said:


> Yeah, I've had enough. Bye.
> 
> Rich


+1 Bye


----------



## James Long

dpeters11 said:


> Naming of tropical storms and hurricanes actually makes some sense when you have more than one at a time. Naming of winter storms makes less sense, as they are much less defined.


I can't figure out if Kronos is the Texas storm or the lake effect killing people in Indiana. 
It looks like Kronos is the Texas storm ... but if people are dying in Indiana why hasn't TWC named that storm?



Laxguy said:


> Who can come up with a good name for the drought CA is undergoing? It's far more important than anything but a true killer storm....!??


Diablo


----------



## James Long

Laxguy said:


> The letter will go with anything you put in it, including the Subject line. It isn't read by anyone.
> 
> At the same time, I'm sure TWC counts any e-mail as being pro TWC and con DIRECTV. A copy goes to DIRECTV, which has a bot set up to reply nicely.


Yeah ... just add to the count of alleged supporters - they've been running a promo on TWC for the past couple of days claiming over 3 million supporters. Apparently viewing their anti-DirecTV website makes one a supporter in their book.


----------



## peds48

So after I submitted two comments, one negative and one positive on the TWC website, guess what, the positive made but the other one did not. what a bunch of crooks....

I copied the text from the latest post which was from "Julia" and made mine "Julious"

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Laxguy

I tried also with a sorta favorable one, but I never got acknowledgement and it certainly didn't get posted. I think they have my IP address on their blacklist. (I tried before with a question or two.) My "email" did go through, being acknowledged by both DIRECTV® and TWC.


----------



## MysteryMan

James Long said:


> Yeah ... just add to the count of alleged supporters - they've been running a promo on TWC for the past couple of days claiming over 3 million supporters. Apparently viewing their anti-DirecTV website makes one a supporter in their book.


Add to that anyone is allowed to click the red pledge to switch option on their website.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> I tried also with a sorta favorable one, but I never got acknowledgement and it certainly didn't get posted. I think they have my IP address on their blacklist. (I tried before with a question or two.) My "email" did go through, being acknowledged by both DIRECTV® and TWC.


I did not get an email as I used a bogus email address. Dont want to start getting garbage from these idiots


----------



## mhking

nmetro said:


> One has to wonder what a full page in the national edition of The New York Times costs. The Weather Channel's ad and BP still running propaganda about how the cleaned up the Gulf of Mexico and are now more "environmentally friendly". Comes on teh tails of a full page a"apology" from Target.
> 
> Anyway, The Weather Channel was not providing what it claims it was; the weather. It has morphed into a reality channel, with weather thrown in. I gave up on them a long time ago and just go to Weather Underground or the NOAA site on the internet. As for "alerting in emergencies", one can tune to a local station (if it is in their area) or CNN. They had great coverage of the F5 tornado in central Oklahoma last year and did so without running ads. On the other hand, tune to The Weather Channel, ads, news about OKC, ads. When we had flooding here, last September 11 - 15, The Weather Channel was AWOL.They are teh last place i would tune to in an emergency. NBC Universal should just turn it into a 24/7 WWF channel,


You DO know that TWC *owns *Weather Underground, right?


----------



## Laxguy

mhking said:


> You DO know that TWC *owns *Weather Underground, right?


I am sure he does, but he also said _*WU's website.*_ TWC's website is also useful, unlike their TV panderings.


----------



## TomCat

Contract negotiations are apparently not going all that well with DirecTV. They have booted them from the lineup, and replaced them with a knock-off service that they ginned up a few years ago for a different squabble.

TWC says this is a public service issue, which is total bull, because they provide weather coverage some 120 hours a week, while the new service provides equivalent coverage 168 hours a week. They might have a bit of an argument were there some weather catastrophe somewhere like Sandy, as TWC probably has the money pile and resources to cover that better and provide a bit of better help, but not really. And besides, that money pile came from you and me. Also, the weather is instantly available on every smart phone, and the internet, and is typically covered multiple times by local station sub-channels in most markets, not to mention "The Current Temp Is..." graphics most of the day.

Back in the early 80's, when channel slots were opening up faster than niche networks could be created to fill them, I still thought an entire channel devoted to weather coverage was a stupid idea. Now that all of the niche channels from the 80's are established and have changed their focus to covering whatever they can find, to the point of them no longer being niche at all, plus due to the now-ubiquitous nature of constant inescapable weather coverage in general, I think it is even a stupider idea, especially since a national weather channel currently has no technical hope of being able to automatically display my local weather whenever I first tune in. But I get that elsewhere, because other vendors such as the internet and a thousand free apps can and do provide that option.

TWC is grasping at straws, saying DTV should waive cancellation fees for those cancelling because their precious TWC is no longer there. Again, bull. The replacement is better, number one, and every provider contract has to have a clause in it that allows the vendor to change the lineup without it being a get-out-of-jail-free card for its subscribers.

IMHO, DirecTV needs to do 3 things in this battle:

Stick to their guns. This is their's to win. TWC's argument that every other vendor in the country carries them only underlines the fact that then not every vendor, such as DTV, _needs _to carry them.
Add the new service to their interactive weather. Once they do that, they are providing everything they had with TWC.
Open up and carry the weather-related subchannels in LIL markets. That might cost a little bit in infrastructure (actually, just stop muxing those channels out of the spot beams and update the channel guide database), but it would serve the customers better and they should still be able to save a bundle on not having to pay TWC anymore.
And TWC needs to do three things as well:

Stop whining
Realize that they can't charge DTV for a service that is virtually useless and can easily be replaced (and already has been) and is available everywhere, then lower their rates to something reasonable. What they are doing is equivalent to charging for fresh air.
Shut up.


----------



## SayWhat?

Laxguy said:


> I am sure he does, but he also said _*WU's website.*_ TWC's website is also useful, unlike their TV panderings.


Cut one, cut them all.

Cut them to the core.

I cut all ties to WU and Intellicast once they got assimilated.


----------



## TDK1044

There is no battle. The channel has been dropped and won't be reinstated.


----------



## TBoneit

I had one stray thought.

I wonder how much the weather channel pays the local stations that provide reports during storms?


----------



## AMike

Drop the weather channel is now on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/DropTheWeatherChannel


----------



## ATLFAN48

To say that TWC will never be back on DTV is a huge assumption. TWC is a huge brand that has been around 30+ years so they will be able to withstand the droppage. However, it does not make business sense for them to lose the ad revanue that comes with 20 million subs long term. I know that a lot will disagree here but it doesn't really make sense for DTV either long term. This is going to hurt them in terms of signups because it will scare some away because they won't be able to get a channel that is a given on nearly all other outlets. I also suspect both sides of cooking their numbers to fit their side of story. What really makes me sick is DTV's side of the story. " We are doing this for our customers..." BS. This is not about the consumer, its about money in the long run, but short term it is about DTV showing Disney, Comcast, Viacom, and Fox what they are willing to do in a carriage dispute. DTV better be careful. They are playing a dangerous game. They cut too many channels to pad their pockets and they will pay by losing subs. Sports is all that is keeping me. With MLB TV out there and ST now availible for streaming on consoles I can just pay DTV for ST through my console and get my full tv lineup somewhere else.


----------



## SayWhat?

"This is going to hurt them in terms of signups because it will scare some away because they won't be able to get a channel that is a given on nearly all other outlets."

That's like saying somebody might not sign up if they don't see EWTN offered.


----------



## acostapimps

With TWC desperate it wouldn't surprise me if they work out a deal and will be back on Directv.


----------



## Bill Broderick

IMO, TWC will eventually be bundled with another channel that DirecTV wants to keep, when the negotiations for that other channel's carriage renewal take place.


----------



## Bambler

I heard a Comcast radio commercial this morning touting it has The Weather Channel and to switch. 

While The Weather Channel is far from being a marquee product, at least in my opinion, it is leverage nonetheless. 

As we face a new era of dropped channels and continued stratification, I expect other carriers to leverage any and all channels they have and their competition doesn't have in an attempt to lure people away. In this day and age, only a few things separate carriers: channels and price. 

Will people flop over The Weather Channel? I have no idea, but I doubt a lot will. However, in this game, anything you have to separate yourself from the competition, even if it is measured in millimeters (like The Weather Channel) helps. Products like the NFL are measured in feet.


----------



## john18

ATLFAN48 said:


> What really makes me sick is DTV's side of the story. " We are doing this for our customers..." BS. This is not about the consumer, its about money in the long run, but short term it is about DTV showing Disney, Comcast, Viacom, and Fox what they are willing to do in a carriage dispute. DTV better be careful. They are playing a dangerous game.


I understand what you are saying but disagree with the premise.

I live in Arizona. Because of the rights dispute with the PAC-12 Network I have been unable to see any PAC-12 sports that I might want to see. However, prior to TWC dispute, I had made DTV aware that I was not going to pay higher rates in the future and that if they raised rates one more time we were either cutting tiers or leaving DTV. With Centurylink quickly adding PRISM in the local area my threat is real despite me not really wanting to leave at this point.

My point is that the bills are already high enough. We can only watch one channel at a time no matter how much programming is available, so the junk channels need to be dropped and/or no longer paid for by DTV.

Finally, if DTV is sending a message, I fully support the message.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

the weather channel is the only channel that the weather company owns so that can never happen


----------



## alnielsen

About the only thing I miss is some of the weather services that D* did provide. They were apparently feed by TWC. I rarely watched the channel itself.


----------



## Laxguy

What can never happen?


----------



## MysteryMan

alnielsen said:


> About the only thing I miss is some of the weather services that D* did provide. They were apparently feed by TWC. I rarely watched the channel itself.


If you're referring to TV Apps and the Active Channel I'm sure there are other weather service providers that can provide those services for DirecTV.


----------



## James Long

MysteryMan said:


> If you're referring to TV Apps and the Active Channel I'm sure there are other weather service providers that can provide those services for DirecTV.


Can and will are different outcomes. DirecTV had enough advance planning to add WN before TWC's contract expired but did not get a non-TWC app running before the end of TWC's contract. Hopefully "will" will come soon ... especially as people have used the availability of the TV Apps as a reason why the channel was not needed.

I suspect part of the challenge is designing an app that does not infringe on the app designed for TWC. Whatever new app is designed could easily be the subject of a lawsuit if TWC thinks it infringes on the app designed for them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The longer TWC is gone and Weather Nation is there...the less TWC is being missed.

At least that's the feedback I've gotten from about 15 viewers to date where the topic has come up.


----------



## Bambler

I think DBSSTEPHEN was responding to the statement that TWC will get bundled with other channels. 

Isn't TWC owned, either partially or fully, by NBC Universal? I thought I remembered someone mentioning that in this thread. If so, that is a possibility. 

Isn't NBC Universal in fact owned by Comcast?


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> I think DBSSTEPHEN was responding to the statement that TWC will get bundled with other channels.
> 
> Isn't TWC owned, either partially or fully, by NBC Universal? I thought I remembered someone mentioning that in this thread. If so, that is a possibility.
> 
> Isn't NBC Universal in fact owned by Comcast?


The Weather Channel s owned by NBC Universal News Group, The Blackstone Group, and Bain Capital.


----------



## MysteryMan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The longer TWC is gone and Weather Nation is there...the less TWC is being missed.
> 
> At least that's the feedback I've gotten from about 15 viewers to date where the topic has come up.


And the more it will wither on the vine. In 2013 The Weather Channel borrowed $600 million to pay a dividend to it's three owner's. Losing DirecTV's 20+ million customers is going to make it difficult to pay back that debt.


----------



## Bambler

If that's the case, they very well could bundle it.


----------



## James Long

Bambler said:


> If that's the case, they very well could bundle it.


If the channel is important enough to NBC Universal. It would probably be more important to NBCU if it were a solely owned channel. The question that arises is when the next NBCU channels come up for renewal is it worth withholding those channels to force carriage of their partially owned TWC?


----------



## Mark Holtz

From Multichannel News:

*DirecTV's White's Forecast: Weather Channel Should Cost Less
CEO Says Network Has Lost Audience, Denies Major Subscriber Defections*


> DirecTV president and CEO Mike White added to the turbulence in the DBS leader's carriage disconnect with The Weather Channel, saying the service has lost one-third of its viewers over the past two years and is only worth one-quarter of the programmer's asking price for a new license fee deal.
> 
> White, in an open letter to customers on the company's website Friday, defends the nation's No. 2 distributor's decision to drop The Weather Channel on Jan. 13.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

Also see Broadcast and Cable: DirecTV CEO: Weather Channel Should Cost Less (says essentially the same thing)

I've attached the letter as a PDF, it is also available here.


----------



## LynnW

NBCU is apparently a minority investor in TWC and that is exactly how they regard it. NBCU does not see TWC as an important core business unit.


----------



## TBoneit

john18 said:


> Snipped
> 
> My point is that the bills are already high enough. We can only watch one channel at a time no matter how much programming is available, so the junk channels need to be dropped and/or no longer paid for by DTV.
> 
> Finally, if DTV is sending a message, I fully support the message.


The Point is that what You call junk channels others think of as Gems.

As an example there are some that think if DirecTV would just get rid of all those never watched Sports channels such as ESPN and regional sports, their bill could go down.

And therein lies the problem with calling any channel junk.
My Mother liked the weather channel and you could see her watching it. She liked Fox News and to her they could get rid of CNN and MSNBC and it would not be a loss. To her they were junk channels.

TBoneit


----------



## SayWhat?

> Dear DIRECTV Customer,
> 
> I wanted to respond to some of the comments you may have heard lately about our attempt to renew our contract with The Weather Channel.
> 
> Frankly, I don't like talking about internal contract discussions, but given TWC's aggressive, and very public stance, please allow me to set the record straight.
> 
> Contract talks with any channel are always extremely complicated and difficult. TV Networks feel it's their absolute birthright to be paid more and more each year for the same content they offer, regardless of how many customers actually watch their channels. But in each negotiation we represent the interests of all of our customers, and try to strike the best possible deal we can, so it in turn has less impact on your monthly bill.
> 
> As with all TV providers such as Comcast, Dish and Time Warner Cable, we are forced to raise our prices annually due to programmers like The Weather Channel, demanding to be paid more and more each year. In 2014, DIRECTV will be forced to pay 8% more for the channels you enjoy, yet, the average increase we passed on to our customers was 3.7%, which was lower than the increase in 2013, and also lower than many of our competitors.
> 
> We work extremely hard each day to deliver the best possible service and keep your monthly costs down. One of the ways we can do that is to negotiate a lower rate for an existing channel, or replace that channel with a better alternative at a lower cost. That's what we're doing for our customers in this situation. Giving them more weather coverage, 24/7 around the clock, and all at a lower cost.
> 
> Let me explain why The Weather Channel or an alternative service should cost less:
> 
> 
> The manner in which people access weather-related information has changed dramatically and is increasingly available from a wide variety of online and offline sources, for free.
> Our customers tell us The Weather Channel is their fourth choice when looking to access weather information. They first turn to mobile devices and computers for instant weather information and then to local news sources that have a better grasp on local conditions.
> Because of these first two points, The Weather Channel has lost about a third of its viewers over the last two years. Why should DIRECTV customers pay more for a channel they are watching far less?
> A growing number of customers have complained that The Weather Channel devotes 40% of its programming day to reality shows, preempting the hard weather news they really want. Why should you pay for 100% weather information, and only receive it 60% of the time?
> We have a variety of ways to keep customers informed about weather, including WeatherNation, a channel that provides weather detail 24/7, at a much lower cost; and we have you covered with weather information from your local news channels, national news networks and special emergency channels we will launch in times of severe weather.
> We conducted a very thorough evaluation of the usage and value of The Weather Channel, and we determined it was worth one-quarter of the price The Weather Channel is demanding for their programming.
> 
> In every other industry, when the demand for any product is reduced, prices go down, they don't go up. That is the heart of this issue.
> 
> We've heard from a small number of our customers that WeatherNation is not an exact substitute for Weather Channel. We recognize that, but it does solve the number one complaint you have with their channel - WeatherNation provides weather information 100% of the time.
> 
> WeatherNation offers our customers what they want at a fraction of the price, and it will only get better in the coming months. Tune in to WeatherNation on channel 362, and I'm confident that you will find a suitable replacement. The Weather Channel may not appreciate the competition, but it's our job to offer you the right content, at the best price.
> 
> I would like to set the record straight on another issue. The Weather Channel, which is owned by hedge funds and one of our competitors, is claiming that millions of customers are leaving DIRECTV as a result of this impasse. I know you are only concerned with your household, but I can assure you 99.9995% of our current customers have voted to stay on the DIRECTV platform, because they understand what we are trying to accomplish in these contract talks. I only bring this issue up because you should know that you're not alone in being willing to take a stand on these out-of-control content price increases.
> 
> Finally, I'm sorry that The Weather Channel has taken this public. You should not be pulled into the process. I'm disappointed that a group who used to be such great partners in the past, have resorted to nasty "Chicken Little" scare tactics in an attempt to achieve their financial goals. A public mudslinging campaign and expensive newspaper ads are not going to solve the problem.
> 
> I encourage you to look beyond all the drama and hyperbole and ask yourself a simple question: Do you think you should you be paying more for their service? If you feel you should pay more, then I respect your opinion, but I am confident that nearly all of our customers will vote with their pocketbook in mind.
> 
> In closing, I apologize again that you've been drawn into what is increasingly becoming a nasty public dispute. We deeply appreciate your loyalty and patience, and I thank you for the opportunity to better explain the situation. In the end, after knowing the facts, I am confident you will understand that DIRECTV is fighting to deliver the best possible value for our customers.
> 
> Yours Truly,
> 
> Mike White
> Chairman, President and CEO
> DIRECTV


http://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/currency/directv-ceo-weather-channel-should-cost-less/128716


----------



## James Long

TBoneit said:


> And therein lies the problem with calling any channel junk.
> My Mother liked the weather channel and you could see her watching it. She liked Fox News and to her they could get rid of CNN and MSNBC and it would not be a loss. To her they were junk channels.


Some channels have the ratings to back up the claim that they are not junk ... other channels don't. 

The channels that pay for carriage (Public Interest) or otherwise give money back to DirecTV (commissions on infomercial channels and shopping channels) don't have to have ratings - they give money. The cheaper channels do not have to have ratings - as long as they don't ask for more than what they are worth to DirecTV.

Perhaps at one point TWC was worth 12c per month per subscriber ... but with declining ratings and a content shift away from 24/7 weather (not even prerecorded weather blocks) the judgement call was made. DirecTV felt the cost was too high for the content and ratings delivered. So now someone else provides the weather channel to DirecTV. The genre is covered.


----------



## MysteryMan

I agree with Mike White.


----------



## SayWhat?

James Long said:


> Perhaps at one point TWC was worth 12c per month per subscriber ...


I don't think they ever were.

If they were the essential public safety service they claim to be, they would be treated as one of the Public Service channels and be carried for no cost.


----------



## Bambler

Mr. White sure is going out of his way over a channel "nobody even watches" to begin with. 

Why even bother posting a public letter if no one cares to begin with? Responding in such a manner kind of makes him and DirecTV seem a bit unsettled and insecure, in my opinion. 

And he should know that we're still technically paying for that channel.


----------



## richall01

Will WN ever have local on 5's?


----------



## Laxguy

No. He's responding to the very public attacks by TWC. 

Technically paying? By some definition. But then we're getting for free channels added since last rate increase, no?


----------



## Laxguy

Holy Cow! I wonder who the lender was and what it saw as the foundation of its credit!?


----------



## SayWhat?

Bambler said:


> And he should know that we're still technically paying for that channel.


Unless it's in a Premium Package or one of the Ala Carte channels offered, you're not technically paying for any specific channel.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

> MysteryMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Mike White.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed that a group who used to be such great partners in the past, have resorted to nasty "Chicken Little" scare tactics in an attempt to achieve their financial goals.
Click to expand...

Comcast/NBCU? I hope he's not burning any bridges with them with this statement.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

TWC still has all that reality crap and no local weather on Verizon FiOS here in the Philly burbs (at least on the HD feed). But they did make one major change - they changed the music that plays during the "local on the 8's". Wow.

Trust me, D* customers - you're not missing anything.


----------



## Bambler

I have no idea how DirecTV does their rates, but to say we're not technically paying for any channel sounds a bit strange. 

DirecTV obviously knows how much their programming fees are per month. They must base their rates on these fees. I don't believe they randomly pull out a figure out of thin air to determine what customers are going to pay. They add up the fees for each channel (which The Weather Channel was a part of) and price accordingly I would imagine.


----------



## Bambler

If Weather Nation is to ever hope of offering the same type of coverage capabilities as The Weather Channel they may also require financing. And if so, I would imagine they would start charging DirecTV retransmission fees as well. Will DirecTV pay? 

One has to wonder if, five years from now, Weather Nation, in their hopes of driving up viewership, starts paying for and broadcasting reality TV shows, like almost every other channel out there, and this thing doesn't come full circle. 

It's a possibility and would be kind of funny as well if it were to happen.


----------



## ejbvt

We all have the app. The video section of the app shows more weather than the TV channel does...


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> If Weather Nation is to ever hope of offering the same type of coverage capabilities as The Weather Channel they may also require financing. And if so, I would imagine they would start charging DirecTV retransmission fees as well. Will DirecTV pay?
> 
> One has to wonder if, five years from now, Weather Nation, in their hopes of driving up viewership, starts paying for and broadcasting reality TV shows, like almost every other channel out there, and this thing doesn't come full circle.
> 
> It's a possibility and would be kind of funny as well if it were to happen.


Weather Nation won the lottery because of The Weather Channel's stupidity and now has the potential of becoming what The Weather Channel once was before they lost their focus. I doubt in the years to come they'll be shooting themselves in the foot like The Weather Channel did.


----------



## James Long

Bambler said:


> If Weather Nation is to ever hope of offering the same type of coverage capabilities as The Weather Channel they may also require financing. And if so, I would imagine they would start charging DirecTV retransmission fees as well. Will DirecTV pay?


According to Mike White's letter: "WeatherNation offers our customers what they want at a fraction of the price, ..." I've seen the claim that WN is not being paid repeated in both threads, but apparently they are getting something out of the deal.


----------



## Davenlr

TheRatPatrol said:


> Comcast/NBCU? I hope he's not burning any bridges with them with this statement.


Maybe he is putting dynamite under them.... Maybe he will say give us Comcast Sports Philly, or whatever that one channel is Comcast refuses to let him have, and then he will add their Weather Channel back


----------



## James Long

Bambler said:


> I have no idea how DirecTV does their rates, but to say we're not technically paying for any channel sounds a bit strange.


I suppose one could argue that DirecTV subscribers are still technically paying for G4 since the rates have not gone down since that channel left the system. Pick any channel no longer carried by DirecTV and apply the same argument.

Or one could argue that with an 8% increase in carriage fees (DirecTV paying channels) and a 3.7% increase in subscriber fees (customers paying DirecTV) that the average customer is technically paying LESS of the cost of the channels than they were last year.

Neither argument would get much traction. Not even with kitty litter.


----------



## James Long

TheRatPatrol said:


> Comcast/NBCU? I hope he's not burning any bridges with them with this statement.


No ... just the owners of The Weather Channel - who were great partners from the inception of DirecTV but have now followed the path of so many dropped channels suggesting that people leave their former partner, demand cancellation without ETF and go find another carrier.


----------



## inkahauts

Bambler said:


> Mr. White sure is going out of his way over a channel "nobody even watches" to begin with.
> 
> Why even bother posting a public letter if no one cares to begin with? Responding in such a manner kind of makes him and DirecTV seem a bit unsettled and insecure, in my opinion.
> 
> And he should know that we're still technically paying for that channel.


No here I disagree. When you're being slung mud at in a ridiculous ad campaign for so long at what point do you stand up and say BS. And frankly he did it without the ridiculousness that the weather Channel has been using. They have been making flat out lies we all know this cause there's no way they've lost millions of customers over this especially not this quick. Frankly I want to be surprised if they didn't have an argument to sue for some of the things that the weather Channel said because it's even beyond misleading. False advertising is against the law.

I think this is one of those situations where he just decided he needed to say something.

As for us to paying for the channel, you can look at it and you could say we don't pay for anyone individual channel and this money is going to be sucked in by the other channels raising fees. Plus technically speaking they did another channel and I expect a couple more to come along this year. That money does have to come from somewhere.

The changing of what channels we get happens all the time. You can't simply say were still paying for channel we no longer get. More to it than that.

What I want to know is is DirecTV going to get a discount from Fox Sports West and Fox Sports prime ticket now that the Dodgers and the Lakers are not on their channels anymore. They should take a hit to help pay for if not completely absorbed the price increases by the new Lakers channel and if they pick up the Dodgers channel Dodgers channel as well. That's where I want to see them taking a bigger stand even though I love watching all my local teams it had gotten absolutely ridiculous out here in Los Angeles with sports channels.


----------



## inkahauts

MysteryMan said:


> And the more it will wither on the vine. In 2013 The Weather Channel borrowed $600 million to pay a dividend to it's three owner's. Losing DirecTV's 20+ million customers is going to make it difficult to pay back that debt.


Any company that has to borrow to pay a dividend is run by an idiot IMHO. Dividends should come From Profits.

Just goes to show that the weather channel is run by idiots in every way shape and form in my opinion.


----------



## MysteryMan

inkahauts said:


> Any company that has to borrow to pay a dividend is run by an idiot IMHO. Dividends should come From Profits.
> 
> Just goes to show that the weather channel is run by idiots in every way shape and form in my opinion.


Not only are they idiots they're blind. Mike White fired a warning shot across their bow by adding Weather Nation to DirecTV's line up and placing it directly before the Weather Channel in the Guide.


----------



## Bambler

Well, if you call airing reality TV programming shooting themselves in the foot, almost every specialized channel out there does the same, including dedicated "news" channels, The History Channel, National geographic, et. al. 

None of these channels have stayed exclusive to their core programming. So how can you fault them for trying to up their viewership like every other "specialized" channel out there?

Mike White doesn't speak for everyone when he's saying it offers everything viewers want, that's for sure.


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> Well, if you call airing reality TV programming shooting themselves in the foot, almost every specialized channel out there does the same, including dedicated "news" channels, The History Channel, National geographic, et. al.
> 
> None of these channels have stayed exclusive to their core programming. So how can you fault them for trying to up their viewership like every other "specialized" channel out there?
> 
> Mike White doesn't speak for everyone when he's saying it offers everything viewers want, that's for sure.


Apples and oranges. When you tune to a channel like The History Channel or National Geographic you're expecting to be entertained, even if they happen to be broadcasting reality programming. When you tune to a news or weather channel you're expecting news or weather, not reality programming.


----------



## James Long

Bambler said:


> DirecTV obviously knows how much their programming fees are per month. They must base their rates on these fees. I don't believe they randomly pull out a figure out of thin air to determine what customers are going to pay. They add up the fees for each channel (which The Weather Channel was a part of) and price accordingly I would imagine.


There are a lot of considerations that go into setting a price. I'd say that DirecTV is not losing money on any particular tier ... but to say that the channels in Choice cost DirecTV $10 because Choice's consumer price is $10 more than Entertainment is short sighted. Prices are based on what the marketing department believes the market will bear.

Why else would Entertainment and Choice go up exactly $2? If it was an exact reflection of the cost of the channels in each package the price wouldn't be going up by even dollar amounts to another price that ends in .99 . It is marketing.

Perhaps based on the 8% increase in carriage fees DirecTV should have raised Entertainment (the package that had TWC) by $2.12 ... but instead they raised it by $2.00. More likely they should have raised Entertainment by $2.50 or $3.00 and decided to keep the increase down to $2.00 to remain competitive. All within what the market will bear.

There is no direct correlation between channels in a tier and tier price ... setting prices is more complicated.


----------



## catnapped

Bambler said:


> Well, if you call airing reality TV programming shooting themselves in the foot, almost every specialized channel out there does the same, including dedicated "news" channels, The History Channel, National geographic, et. al.
> 
> None of these channels have stayed exclusive to their core programming. So how can you fault them for trying to up their viewership like every other "specialized" channel out there?


None of the other channels claim people are going to die if they don't watch.


----------



## inkahauts

Bambler said:


> Well, if you call airing reality TV programming shooting themselves in the foot, almost every specialized channel out there does the same, including dedicated "news" channels, The History Channel, National geographic, et. al.
> 
> None of these channels have stayed exclusive to their core programming. So how can you fault them for trying to up their viewership like every other "specialized" channel out there?
> 
> Mike White doesn't speak for everyone when he's saying it offers everything viewers want, that's for sure.


Shooting themselves in the foot by how thy financed a dividen.

The reality tv is different. Their big argument is about how they cover the weather yet they cover it less than a company who uses loops every couple hours. That's also shooting themselves in the foot saying the are the best and a public service. Don't be calling yourself a public service with their programming.

Again my dislike for then is more
To do with how they have been handelknv things over everything else. I dts be great if they came back to DIRECTV for free but after their false advertising and misleading beyond what any other channel has ever done IMHO I hope they rott.

Some Mud slinging and lots of spin is expected from both sides. But they have just gone to far. Someone has to slap them in the face like a bratty 13 year old complaining he can't have more candy and watch tv instead of doing his homework.

And they never needed to up their viewers until they decided to try and grow beyond a cash cow they where and hired a bunch if over priced people. If they hadn't changed they'd be more profitable today than they are because they wouldn't have such high expenses. They also wouldn't have tesorted to bad reality programming.

I can think of plenty of other kinds I shows they could do that are kind of realityish but still kept true to their weather focus as well. How about an but show on how they prefix weather. Or a show in historical weather patterns around the globe an how they ebb and flow and so on? And still break into those for weather on the 8s!!!!!


----------



## Bambler

It certainly sounds far-fetched, but I wouldn't call it a lie. 

Is there the possibility that there's someone out there, in a mobile home, elderly, lives out in the sticks in tornado country, has DirecTV and who solely relies on The Weather Channel for important weather alerts, doesn't have a radio or the Internet, let alone a smart phone or computer and for ten years have grown accustomed to TWC for important weather events. Sure, that's within the realm of possibility. In fact, it's probably not that uncommon and you yourself may know such a person. 

I know some elderly people without a computer, wouldn't know a smart phone if it hit them on the head, and as far as I can remember, doesn't have a working radio.

It's not anymore truthful than DirecTV saying weather nation is what our viewers want.


----------



## Laxguy

Then you know some people who really need help. Personal help, not just tuning into a particular TV station. 

Folks who live in weather-critical areas should always have a working battery powered radio. 

BTW, it was more interesting when you were going on and on regarding PAC-12.....


----------



## Bambler

Well, insulting elderly people isn't very nice. If someone wants to live their life like that, who am I to judge them? That's their decision. It's America after all.


----------



## inhd40

If they are watching TWC instead of local stations during life threatening severe weather then they should be in an old folks home.


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> It certainly sounds far-fetched, but I wouldn't call it a lie.
> 
> Is there the possibility that there's someone out there, in a mobile home, elderly, lives out in the sticks in tornado country, has DirecTV and who solely relies on The Weather Channel for important weather alerts, doesn't have a radio or the Internet, let alone a smart phone or computer and for ten years have grown accustomed to TWC for important weather events. Sure, that's within the realm of possibility. In fact, it's probably not that uncommon and you yourself may know such a person.
> 
> I know some elderly people without a computer, wouldn't know a smart phone if it hit them on the head, and as far as I can remember, doesn't have a working radio.
> 
> It's not anymore truthful than DirecTV saying weather nation is what our viewers want.


Get real. If your elderly couple can afford DirecTV they can well afford a simple clock radio to get a local weather forecast. Hell, even a newspaper will give you a extended weather forecast.


----------



## Bambler

What about those in the sticks, with the closest local DMA over 100 miles away. That local station might not be so local to them and consequently, not show as much information as TWC for weather events in their immediate vicinity. 

Heck, the elderly people, who I know (who are very nice btw), who, according to some, need help because they don't have a computer or smart phone, doesn't even have an antennae.

And it's not about affordability for them when it comes to having a radio. Are you saying that everyone that has DirecTV, has a radio? That's a broad assumption.


----------



## TBoneit

inhd40 said:


> If they are watching TWC instead of local stations during life threatening severe weather then they should be in an old folks home.


Older / elderly people most likely have children scattered all over the country and watching the local weather broadcasts doesn't give them what they want when there is bad weather where a son or daughter is.

I'm on the east coast, my sister is on the west coast and I have relatives and friends in the Midwest.
Local NYC area weather is not very good for elsewhere, TWC was. You are focused on TWC only being useful for local weather. Heck quite often, Most of the time the NYC weathermen stand in front of the NJ locations so You can't see the Overnight and wind chill temperatures or local snowfall.


----------



## inhd40

Every local station covers their entire viewing area. I once lived over a 100 miles away from the local stations in a very remote area and it was covered.


----------



## SayWhat?

Bambler said:


> Is there the possibility that there's someone out there, in a mobile home, elderly, lives out in the sticks in tornado country, has DirecTV


The people you're talking about can barely afford food and heat. They don't have satellite TV. I know. They're my neighbors.

How do they get warned to take cover? Mostly from the outdoor sirens activated by Public Safety people. Real Public Safety people, not folks on a TV stage 1,000 miles away.


----------



## SayWhat?

inhd40 said:


> Every local station covers their entire viewing area. I once lived over a 100 miles away from the local stations in a very remote area and it was covered.


There are a LOT of homes in every TV DMA that can't get a signal for one reason or another. Usually due to some sort of obstruction.


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> What about those in the sticks, with the closest local DMA over 100 miles away. That local station might not be so local to them and consequently, not show as much information as TWC for weather events in their immediate vicinity.
> 
> Heck, the elderly people, who I know (who are very nice btw), who, according to some, need help because they don't have a computer or smart phone, doesn't even have an antennae.
> 
> And it's not about affordability for them when it comes to having a radio. Are you saying that everyone that has DirecTV, has a radio? That's a broad assumption.


So are your scenarios!


----------



## dennisj00

I'm sorry, but in recent years, TWC hasn't broadcast anything that would save anyone from an impending storm.


----------



## inhd40

No TBoneit. The argument is that TWC was a life saving necessity. ( Sorry can't Quote posts for some reason)


----------



## SayWhat?

And there are a LOT of home in remote areas that are beyond the range of any DMA.

There are home in areas of Wyoming, Colorado, Utah and a few other western states that are beyond the range of electric service and have to rely on solar or wind for power. Forget about telephone or OTA television. But they can get satellite TV.


----------



## Bambler

That's a pretty broad generalization as well. I wouldn't feel comfortable applying that to everyone.


----------



## inhd40

@Saywhat,

We are talking about DTV not OTA. Even if there are areas that don't get local coverage on DTV, relying on TWC in those areas would be pretty much useless.


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> That's a pretty broad generalization as well. I wouldn't feel comfortable applying that to everyone.


The Weather Channel's generalization that lives are at stake because they are no longer available on DirecTV is pretty broad. I have yet to hear of one injury or fatality caused by their channel not being available to DirecTV customers.


----------



## Bambler

I agree, it is, but I wouldn't call it a lie and that's all I was trying to say. 

What about DirecTV's position that Weather Nation is what our viewers want? Another generalization that I know isn't true.


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> I agree, it is, but I wouldn't call it a lie and that's all I was trying to say.
> 
> What about DirecTV's position that Weather Nation is what our viewers want? Another generalization that I know isn't true.


And your proof?


----------



## Bambler

Prove to me that it couldn't?


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> Prove to me that it couldn't?


Someone trying to claim injury or a wrongful death because The Weather Channel is no longer carried by DirecTV wouldn't stand up in a kangaroo court let alone a court of law.


----------



## KyL416

inhd40 said:


> @Saywhat,
> 
> We are talking about DTV not OTA. Even if there are areas that don't get local coverage on DTV, relying on TWC in those areas would be pretty much useless.


Exactly just look at the example several pages back. There was a Blizzard in the Dakotas this week. Was The Weather Channel providing vital safety information around the clock that demands Congress gets involved if you can't see it like the did when a storm hit the east coast two days prior? NOPE, it was Coast Guard Alaska reruns. (Oddly enough, Alaska is also one of those regions that almost never gets coverage in their forecasts)

If you're under the hammer for a blizzard or a tornado it makes no difference to you if it was an isolated incident or part of a system covering multiple states. But to The Weather Channel it's the difference between blowing out the entire schedule or a passing mention, if you're lucky.

WeatherNation on the otherhand covers the ENTIRE country. Every 10 minutes they focus on a different part of the country in depth. (Think of it like the old CNN Headline News wheel) Just because an impending storm is about to hit the east coast doesn't mean you should ignore the rest of the country for the next 3 days until it passes.


----------



## James Long

catnapped said:


> None of the other channels claim people are going to die if they don't watch.





Bambler said:


> It certainly sounds far-fetched, but I wouldn't call it a lie.
> 
> Is there the possibility that there's someone out there, in a mobile home, elderly, lives out in the sticks in tornado country, has DirecTV and who solely relies on The Weather Channel for important weather alerts, ...


Some *one*. The lie in TWC's press release was that 100 million people rely on TWC daily. A lie revealed in their ratings ... only 200 thousand total tuning in each day and only 1.5 million tuning in on the best days in the history of TWC.

I suppose it is possible ONE life was saved because someone watched the magnet man on Freaks of Nature? Was ONE life saved by watching tow truck drivers on Highway through Hell? If any lives were saved watching those shows it would be an unnatural event.



Bambler said:


> What about DirecTV's position that Weather Nation is what our viewers want? Another generalization that I know isn't true.


How do you KNOW it isn't true? DirecTV's claim is the service that WeatherNation provides ... a weathercast ... is what their customers want. Is WeatherNation not providing a weather cast? Are they not doing so around the clock (unlike TWC who felt that 5pm Pacific Time was a good time to stop giving weather coverage and show reality shows)?

Your theoretical radio deprived elderly person living in a trailer would be in serious trouble waiting 28 minutes for the pre-recorded two minute weather update called "weather on the 8s" during reality programming hours ... which remains more than 40% of the day.

And while TWC extended their live hours for Janus and Kronus they still fell back to the no weather reality hours despite the impending doom of these potentially killer storms. Meanwhile WeatherNation provided weather casts.

It is hard to argue that TWC provides lifesaving critical information to 100 million people each day when they don't have that level of viewership in a total day and they stop providing practically all weather information each evening.



Bambler said:


> Prove to me that it couldn't?


Your claim ... your proof. You said you KNOW that it isn't true. How do you KNOW?


----------



## mnassour

If you live in "tornado country" and have DirecTV, you're going to have local channels which actually do weather, unlike "The (Lack of) Weather Channel".


----------



## Bambler

It's not about the courts or even lawsuits.

All I'm saying is that considering there might be some individuals (like an elderly person way out in the sticks, without a computer, smart phone or radio) that solely relies on TWC for important weather events (and be either unable or incapable of receiving those notifications elsewhere) might indeed be saved by viewing TWC. 

I wouldn't call that outside the realm of possibility. I would believe that before believing DirecTV in regards to them saying Weather Nation is what our viewers want.


----------



## SayWhat?

Bambler said:


> What about DirecTV's position that Weather Nation is what our viewers want? Another generalization that I know isn't true.


It's what I want. I don't have DirecTV so I can't make the choice there. I do have Dish and have requested they add WN and drop TWC. I have TWC blocked from my channel guide on Dish. I also have a Roku with WN added as a channel.


----------



## 242424

44 pages.... Do i hear 60?


----------



## Laxguy

Bambler said:


> All I'm saying is that considering there might be some individuals (like an elderly person way out in the sticks, without a computer, smart phone or radio) that solely relies on TWC for important weather events (and be either unable or incapable of receiving those notifications elsewhere) might indeed be saved by viewing TWC.


Not impossible but also unlikely. If they are smart, living way out in the stix, they're prepared. They have battery powered radios and telephones. Also a land line. They live in a structure suited to weather onslaughts in the area. If told to evacuate, you've already said they are far away from everything and elderly. Probably leaving is a bad idea unless it's a conflagration.


----------



## inkahauts

Bambler said:


> It certainly sounds far-fetched, but I wouldn't call it a lie.
> 
> Is there the possibility that there's someone out there, in a mobile home, elderly, lives out in the sticks in tornado country, has DirecTV and who solely relies on The Weather Channel for important weather alerts, doesn't have a radio or the Internet, let alone a smart phone or computer and for ten years have grown accustomed to TWC for important weather events. Sure, that's within the realm of possibility. In fact, it's probably not that uncommon and you yourself may know such a person.
> 
> I know some elderly people without a computer, wouldn't know a smart phone if it hit them on the head, and as far as I can remember, doesn't have a working radio.
> 
> It's not anymore truthful than DirecTV saying weather nation is what our viewers want.


Anyone who is elderly and lives in the sticks and in bad weather area, especially for tornados and such, should have a emergency noaa radio. My aunt who is 90 and lives by herself int he sticks has one. She uses her directv to watch sports.

And yeah, I think you are foolish if you don't, I don't care how old you are. Those things can last longer than a dish in the wind...

Its like people who are told massive hurricane is going to hit them but insist on staying in their mobile home saying it will protect them. No it won't. Depending on the weather channel as your only source and even primary source for that kind of info is not a good idea IMHO and isn't sufficient.


----------



## sigma1914

Bambler said:


> It's not about the courts or even lawsuits.
> 
> All I'm saying is that considering there might be some individuals (like an elderly person way out in the sticks, without a computer, smart phone or radio) that solely relies on TWC for important weather events (and be either unable or incapable of receiving those notifications elsewhere) might indeed be saved by viewing TWC.
> 
> I wouldn't call that outside the realm of possibility. I would believe that before believing DirecTV in regards to them saying Weather Nation is what our viewers want.


----------



## inkahauts

Bambler said:


> It's not about the courts or even lawsuits.
> 
> All I'm saying is that considering there might be some individuals (like an elderly person way out in the sticks, without a computer, smart phone or radio) that solely relies on TWC for important weather events (and be either unable or incapable of receiving those notifications elsewhere) might indeed be saved by viewing TWC.
> 
> I wouldn't call that outside the realm of possibility. I would believe that before believing DirecTV in regards to them saying Weather Nation is what our viewers want.


Yes, but the weather channel makes it out to that they are the only ones who provide this info. That is the lie. If they aren't there someone else will provide the info for the people, in this case now with directv weather nation.


----------



## MysteryMan

sigma1914 said:


>


 :rotfl:


----------



## SayWhat?

Let's not get the thread locked, OK?

Point and counter point, but not finger point or point and laugh.


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> It's not about the courts or even lawsuits.
> 
> All I'm saying is that considering there might be some individuals (like an elderly person way out in the sticks, without a computer, smart phone or radio) that solely relies on TWC for important weather events (and be either unable or incapable of receiving those notifications elsewhere) might indeed be saved by viewing TWC.
> 
> I wouldn't call that outside the realm of possibility. I would believe that before believing DirecTV in regards to them saying Weather Nation is what our viewers want.


DirecTV replaced The Weather Channel with Weather Nation. Unlike The Weather Channel Weather Nation broadcasts 24/7 weather reporting. Your elderly person who foolishly lives way out in the sticks, without a computer, smart phone, or radio (aka back up systems) still has access to important weather events via Weather Nation.


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> Let's not get the thread locked, OK?
> 
> Point and counter point, but not finger point or point and laugh.


Agreed ... lets not get personal.


----------



## ladannen

Can we all just agree that this theoretical elderly family in the middle of nowhere with DirecTv, but with no radio or computer or smart phone and is out of range of the tornado sirens should now switch to Dish Network?
There must me five or so customers that meet this requirement. Maybe that is the opposite end of the 99.9995% Mike White was referring to.


----------



## hasan

Bambler said:


> What about those in the sticks, with the closest local DMA over 100 miles away. That local station might not be so local to them and consequently, not show as much information as TWC for weather events in their immediate vicinity.
> 
> Heck, the elderly people, who I know (who are very nice btw), who, according to some, need help because they don't have a computer or smart phone, doesn't even have an antennae.
> 
> And it's not about affordability for them when it comes to having a radio. Are you saying that everyone that has DirecTV, has a radio? That's a broad assumption.


Anyone who lives in a "weather critical area" and does not have an NOAA Weather Radio is playing lotto with their life. They have a TV or we wouldn't be discussing TWC.. The two best sources for critical weather information is your local TV station an the National Weather Service alert radios. . If weather is a potential threat, then there is nothing superior to the National Weather Service SAME capable Weather Alert Radios, followed closely behind by LOCAL TV. The radios can be had for $15 to $25 if you look around. Not having one (in the described circumstances) is moronic, and TWC as presented on DirecTV was a joke, when real safety was at issue. It was entertainment, not public safety.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

I haven't read through all 45+ pages of this "fascinating" thread. But has anyone pointed out that in the case of SEVERE weather issues (superstorm Sandy, Katrina, etc.) DirecTV has opened up channels in the affected areas for ALL to see? That's far better than just ONE channel.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long

ladannen said:


> There must me five or so customers that meet this requirement. Maybe that is the opposite end of the 99.9995% Mike White was referring to.


0.0005% is roughly 100 customers. 



carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> I haven't read through all 45+ pages of this "fascinating" thread. But has anyone pointed out that in the case of SEVERE weather issues (superstorm Sandy, Katrina, etc.) DirecTV has opened up channels in the affected areas for ALL to see? That's far better than just ONE channel.


They have been mentioned in at least one of the threads.

My curiosity is the severe weather itself. The times when the weather is the worst is when satellite reception is likely to go out. If the storm is bad enough that the satellite reception where does a person relying on TWC turn?


----------



## dpeters11

ladannen said:


> Can we all just agree that this theoretical elderly family in the middle of nowhere with DirecTv, but with no radio or computer or smart phone and is out of range of the tornado sirens should now switch to Dish Network?
> There must me five or so customers that meet this requirement. Maybe that is the opposite end of the 99.9995% Mike White was referring to.


No, like Hasan says, no one in a weather critical area should rely on one thing for information. If someone is truly not within range of Weather Radio, I'm not sure how useful the Weather Channel will be. I don't think they generally do much with tornadoes that are in the middle of nowhere where a few houses at most are in danger.


----------



## SayWhat?

dpeters11 said:


> No, like Hasan says, no one in a weather critical area should rely on one thing for information. If someone is truly not within range of Weather Radio, I'm not sure how useful the Weather Channel will be. I don't think they generally do much with tornadoes that are in the middle of nowhere where a few houses at most are in danger.


You know, that's something that hasn't been addressed here or in most of the other threads I've seen.

In severe weather outbreaks, things pop in many different places all at once. I've personally tracked (on radar) five or more tornadoes all at once in different states. In some outbreaks, I've seen more than 20 Tornado Warnings in effect as well as another 20 or more Severe Thunderstorm Warnings. I've seen as high as 50 or 60 simultaneous current, active warnings. Some outbreaks have totaled over 100 confirmed Tornado touchdowns in a few hours.

TWC cannot possibly cover all of them in any detail. Once a big strike occurs like Birmingham, AL, Joplin, MO, Greensburg, KS or Moore, OK, that's where TWC puts their focus. They pretty much drop coverage of still active storms hitting other areas, even if they're also big strikes.

This is where local media is critical instead of national media.


----------



## SayWhat?

Here are just two of many such events:

April 25 - April 28, 2011; duration of about 3 1/2 days; 358 confirmed Tornadoes; 324 fatalities; 21 states affected.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_25%E2%80%9328,_2011_tornado_outbreak

February 5-6, 2008; duration of a little over 15 hours; 87 confirmed Tornadoes; 56 fatalities; affecting at least 4 states

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Super_Tuesday_tornado_outbreak

There were at least three severe outbreaks in 2013:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/November_17,_2013_tornado_outbreak

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_18-21,_2013_tornado_outbreak

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_26-31,_2013_tornado_outbreak

Which of those areas got lucky enough to be 'saved' by coverage on TWC?


----------



## MysteryMan

SayWhat? said:


> Here are just two of many such events:
> 
> April 25 - April 28, 2011; duration of about 3 1/2 days; 358 confirmed Tornadoes; 324 fatalities; 21 states affected.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_25%E2%80%9328,_2011_tornado_outbreak
> 
> February 5-6, 2008; duration of a little over 15 hours; 87 confirmed Tornadoes; 56 fatalities; affecting at least 4 states
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Super_Tuesday_tornado_outbreak
> 
> There were at least three severe outbreaks in 2013:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/November_17,_2013_tornado_outbreak
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_18-21,_2013_tornado_outbreak
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_26-31,_2013_tornado_outbreak
> 
> Which of those areas got lucky enough to be 'saved' by coverage on TWC?


Most likely all of them. My take is the casualties were blissfully watching The Weather Channel's reality programming and never knew what hit them. :sure:


----------



## Herdfan

I watched TWC this weekend! For about 30 seconds. We were out of town and staying in a hotel that had service provided by Time-Warner. There was a huge snowstorm coming toward Columbus. So I turn on TWC at 10:15 pm to see what our weather might be like the next day. They were airing Weather Caught on Camera or something similar.

Was a nice little reminder as to why they have become irrelevant.

We were in snow all day, some of it whiteout. Glad I got so see something that someone caught on their iPhone on TWC. Really prepared me for the day.


----------



## acostapimps

They should at least work out an app or something interactive for local weather, because my mom pushed the active button thinking she can look for the 5-day forecast but all she saw was the live tv ad on the top screen, plus they don't show local weather all the time, other than 12:00 noon 5pm or 9/10p.m local time on local stations. Will see how this plays, Me personally don't care I never watch TWC(pretty obvious with my post about TWC) but did used the red button a few times for quick glimpse, I know most have smartphones for weather like I do, but for the rest of the family they just want to know right away.


----------



## Rickt1962

I am surprised there isn't a POLL here


----------



## James Long

There was a poll ... it ran 82% in favor of TWC being off DirecTV (with 250 votes).


----------



## SayWhat?

Never saw it.


----------



## PCampbell

Poll

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/210027-poll-drop-or-keep-the-weather-channel/

Its in the programing section.


----------



## Davenlr

Found out how to actually get a weather channel forecast without the reality....Watch the NBC Nightly news. They had more weather channel coverage of the impending cold snap in 5 minutes, than the Weather Channel had all day.


----------



## V'ger

Would be interesting if Directv starts changing guide data for WN to 'Wake up without AL', Jim Cantore-less stories, etc


----------



## AMike

I'm watching Dan Patrick this morning and there are a couple of items to note.

1. One of the monitors in the studio is tuned to Weather Nation.
2. There was a reference to Weather Nation and its channel location.


----------



## TDK1044

DirecTV is under no legal obligation to carry any channel. DirecTV entered into a carriage license negotiation with a channel that doesn't attract many viewers and which generates very little revenue. That channel overplayed its hand. DirecTV called its bluff and the channel lost. The end result is that the channel is no longer on DirecTV.

It's really that simple.


----------



## jimmie57

AMike said:


> I'm watching Dan Patrick this morning and there are a couple of items to note.
> 
> 1. One of the monitors in the studio is tuned to Weather Nation.
> 2. There was a reference to Weather Nation and its channel location.


I am pretty sure that DirecTV is a sponsor of "The Dan Patrick Show".


----------



## TBoneit

James Long said:


> There was a poll ... it ran 82% in favor of TWC being off DirecTV (with 250 votes).


This is just my opinion, However 18% not in favor of dropping TWC seems like a significant percentage.
I am guessing here, however I'm pretty sure that there are channels that would do worse.


----------



## Laxguy

But note that the 18% wouldn't necessarily lift a finger to keep it. Some would, of course, and probably a few hundred, a few thousand, actually will switch over this "issue". I sure won't.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

DTV CEO says TWC worth 1/4 of what TWC seeks.

TWC seeks 13 cents a month. DTV seems to value TWC at 3 cents a month.

If TWC were to accept 3 cents from DTV, it would have to do so from all other PayTv distributors, due to Most Favored Nation clauses.

And at 3 cents a month, the highly levered TWC is not a viable business.


----------



## jimmie57

Gloria_Chavez said:


> DTV CEO says TWC worth 1/4 of what TWC seeks.
> 
> TWC seeks 13 cents a month. DTV seems to value TWC at 3 cents a month.
> 
> If TWC were to accept 3 cents from DTV, it would have to do so from all other PayTv distributors, due to Most Favored Nation clauses.
> 
> And at 3 cents a month, the highly levered TWC is not a viable business.


I am pretty sure it said in the letter they, DirecTV, wrote that they offered them $0.10

Excerpt from the article I read:
According to research firm SNL Kagan, the Weather Channel earns about 13 cents per television subscriber per month. During the dispute, the channel has said that it's asking for a penny more, while DirecTV is asking it to accept a 20% reduction, or roughly 10 cents per subscriber per month.


----------



## loudo

jimmie57 said:


> I am pretty sure it said in the letter they, DirecTV, wrote that they offered them $0.10


And for the programing they provide, it would still be overpaying for the service.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

jimmie57 said:


> I am pretty sure it said in the letter they, DirecTV, wrote that they offered them $0.10
> 
> Excerpt from the article I read:
> According to research firm SNL Kagan, the Weather Channel earns about 13 cents per television subscriber per month. During the dispute, the channel has said that it's asking for a penny more, while DirecTV is asking it to accept a 20% reduction, or roughly 10 cents per subscriber per month.


That was my impression as well.

My take? Initially, the CEO did say 10 cents. But as he gauges subscriber reaction, he's decided that it's worth less..

*********************
"We conducted a very thorough evaluation of the usage and value of The Weather Channel, and we determined it was worth one-quarter of the price The Weather Channel is demanding for their programming," he says in the letter - See more at: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/currency/directv-ceo-weather-channel-should-cost-less/128716#sthash.656Lk51T.dpuf
"We conducted a very thorough evaluation of the usage and value of The Weather Channel, and we determined it was worth one-quarter of the price The Weather Channel is demanding for their programming," he says in the letter
*********************


----------



## TBoneit

Laxguy said:


> But note that the 18% wouldn't necessarily lift a finger to keep it. Some would, of course, and probably a few hundred, a few thousand, actually will switch over this "issue". I sure won't.


I think You missed my point?

What I was getting at is that 18% may not leave, however I'm sure that They are now somewhat less happy with their choice and thus have less incentive to stay once they do not have a ETF to worry about. Sooner or later there comes a tipping point. for 18% this just nudged them closer to that tipping point.

Toss in a few other missing or lost channels such as PAC12, G4 etc. Who knows..................

Where I live I have a choice of Cable, DirecTV, Dishnetwork, and FIOS.

I would be happy with any of those four. They all have decent quality video and selection for my needs. I keep Basic cable for a fimily member that likes News12 and Internet from them that runs at 117Mbps anytime I check the speed, Day or night. If I switched to cable my first purchase would be Tivos.

The only thing holding me to what I have now is Inertia.


----------



## Laxguy

TBoneit said:


> I think You missed my point?
> 
> What I was getting at is that 18% may not leave, however I'm sure that They are now somewhat less happy with their choice and thus have less incentive to stay once they do not have a ETF to worry about. Sooner or later there comes a tipping point. for 18% this just nudged them closer to that tipping point.


My point is that of the 18% there's no way to know who feels hotly about it or who just doesn't care on iota. Some are nudged, some leave, and still others are like: "Meh"......


----------



## Bill Broderick

TBoneit said:


> I think You missed my point?
> 
> What I was getting at is that 18% may not leave, however I'm sure that They are now somewhat less happy with their choice and thus have less incentive to stay once they do not have a ETF to worry about. Sooner or later there comes a tipping point. for 18% this just nudged them closer to that tipping point.


I disagree. I think that there is just a group of people who believe that DirecTV should carry every channel that is available, regardless of the cost to DirecTV (until it causes their own monthly bill to rise).


----------



## SayWhat?

I don't think the question was worded in a way to make certain assumptions. It just asked about keeping or dropping the channel. It didn't ask about changing providers because of the channel being dropped.

A better poll question would be:

> Will you leave your pay TV provider if they drop this channel? Then only two response options: Yes No.


----------



## AMike

jimmie57 said:


> I am pretty sure that DirecTV is a sponsor of "The Dan Patrick Show".


DirecTV Sports produces The Dan Patrick Show.

One other thing that occurred today during Dan's show. They featured the chief metrologist from Weather Nation giving the forecast for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Laxguy

SayWhat? said:


> I don't think the question was worded in a way to make certain assumptions. It just asked about keeping or dropping the channel. It didn't ask about changing providers because of the channel being dropped.
> 
> A better poll question would be:
> 
> > Will you leave your pay TV provider if they drop this channel? Then only two response options: Yes No.


But how many say they will, and won't when they reconsider. Or see the cost. Or when inertia sets in.


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> I don't think the question was worded in a way to make certain assumptions. It just asked about keeping or dropping the channel. It didn't ask about changing providers because of the channel being dropped.


It was a simple poll with a simple question ... Sometimes the polls with a lot of shades just get confusing. I would not say all 82% would be upset if DirecTV brought back TWC (and since terms are rarely announced we won't know if it is for 4c, 10c, 12c or 13c). But 82% voted that the channel should go.

No matter how the question is asked some part of the electorate will not find the answer they want to give. Some may want to vote "I will drop DirecTV if they restore TWC". If customers dropping DirecTV is the basis of the question one should include "I will never drop DirecTV regardless of what channels they drop." The opinions around what channels DirecTV should carry don't need to result in an or else I'll leave threat.


----------



## Dude111

I wonder if they may still bring TWC back??? (Otherwise WN wouldnt be assigned to both 361 and 362 still)


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Dude111 said:


> I wonder if they may still bring TWC back??? (Otherwise WN wouldnt be assigned to both 361 and 362 still)


or they need a 362 for boxes in hotel setting that are fixed tuned to it.


----------



## Mark Holtz

From Multichannel News:

*Weather Channel Challenges DirecTV's Numbers in Carriage Dispute
Programmer Questions DBS Leader's Tally That Only '100' Are Concerned about Disconnect*


> In the latest salvo in its carriage contretemps with DirecTV, The Weather Channel is challenging the DBS leader's numbers.
> 
> The programmer, whose service was dropped from DirecTV's air on Jan. 13 in a carriage dispute, says it has bought ads in the Jan. 28 editions of The Wall Street Journal and Los Angeles Times under the headline: "DirecTV's 99.9995% Fiction."
> 
> The number refers to the percentage of customers president and CEO Mike White says on the company's website have voted to remain with DirecTV. In his remarks made on Jan. 24, White also said that Weather Channel has lost one-third of its viewers over the past two years and is only worth one-quarter of the programmer's asking price for a new license fee deal.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

I've attached Weather Channel's ad as well as their earlier letter in a "official" format.


----------



## jimmie57

I don't want them back.
I have looked at the weather many times this morning for the freezing rain that is supposed to be here right now but it has kinda stalled at Houston.
Yep, did it on my computer as was stated by DTV in the letter.
I have not once looked at the weather on my TV today.


----------



## James Long

TWC says: "Join the millions who are speaking out and switching ..."

Yeah, TWC needs to clean their own house before complaining about anyone else.

Even TWC's own numbers - less than a million using their site to complain to DirecTV - do not support "millions speaking out", and site visits should not be counted as support for their side of the issue.

TWC misquotes Mike White's 99.9995% statement ... Mr White did not say that 99.9995% of people didn't care, he said that 99.9995% decided to stay with DirecTV.

Just another nasty breakup.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I wonder if the people in charge watched _The Mouse That Roared_ and completely forgot that it was a comedy.


----------



## catnapped

I'll bet most of those "signatures" originated from the same place in Georgia...


----------



## prushing

catnapped said:


> I'll bet most of those "signatures" originated from the same place in Georgia...


any how many of those even have DTV?


----------



## Davenlr

Here is a DirecTv customer that doesnt like TWC:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/passantino/guy-tries-to-attack-jim-cantore-during-live-shot-immediately


----------



## acostapimps

Davenlr said:


> Here is a DirecTv customer that doesnt like TWC:
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/passantino/guy-tries-to-attack-jim-cantore-during-live-shot-immediately


He kneed him in the nuts  What was he thinking he should of came from behind 

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## James Long

acostapimps said:


> He kneed him in the nuts  What was he thinking he should of came from behind


He probably should not have screamed as he approached ... but Cantore handled it well.


----------



## trh

Blog posting in Scientific American about why TWC is naming storms and why the author thinks it is good.

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/plugged-in/2014/01/27/why-naming-this-winter-storm-leon-is-a-great-thing/


----------



## Mark Holtz

The naming of storms was originally by George R. Stewart as part of a plot device for the 1941 book _Storm_ that is set in January, 1935. I originally heard of this book through a Old Radio Dramatization, and sought the book out. I had to smile at some of the challenges that they faced in figuring out tomorrow's weather, with the ten-day forecast that we take for granted being quite impossible.


----------



## James Long

trh said:


> Blog posting in Scientific American about why TWC is naming storms and why the author thinks it is good.
> 
> http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/plugged-in/2014/01/27/why-naming-this-winter-storm-leon-is-a-great-thing/


Older links, but on target:

Why TWC Is Wrong To Name Winter Storms
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/MAweatherboy1/why-twc-is-wrong-to-name-winter-storms
The likely reason for the naming of winter storms is, of course, ratings. I've stated before, TWC is, before anything else, a television channel. Without viewers, they don't exist. I have no problem with them doing things to draw more viewers. They've certainly attempted to modernize their lineup in recent years and while I'd prefer it the way it used to be, it's something I have little problem dealing with. Naming winter storms crossed the line though. This is a move that reeks of desperation.
TWC Winter Storm Naming "Will Mislead Public"
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/twc-winter-storm-naming-will-m/83668

After reviewing The Weather Channel's release in its entirety and taking into account all factors, Dr. Joel N. Myers, AccuWeather Founder and President, released the following statement:

"In unilaterally deciding to name winter storms, The Weather Channel has confused media spin with science and public safety. We have explored this issue for 20 years and have found that this is not good science and will mislead the public. Winter storms are very different from hurricanes. ...
From NWS:
The National Weather Service has no opinion about private weather enterprise products and services. A winter storm's impact can vary from one location to another, and storms can weaken and redevelop, making it difficult to define where one ends and another begins. While the National Weather Service does not name winter storms, we do rate major winter storms *after the fact*.
TWC claims that they are using NWS criteria for deciding to name storms ... but the NWS does not name winter storms nor do they rate them until AFTER the storm was over. TWC might as well be naming tornadoes.


----------



## Mark Holtz

For whatever it's worth, I'm watching the Atlanta snowjam through the NBC affiliate's 11 Alive website. Nice, good coverage.

I wonder what the weather channel is currently showing.


----------



## dpeters11

What's interesting about James's links is that post on Weather Underground was after TWC bought it.

As for Cantore, it's actually fairly impressive that he didn't miss a beat. And even us that don't get TWC can see it


----------



## Athlon646464

*Update: **DirecTV bumps Weather Channel's Jim Cantore from Dan Patrick Show*

Sportscaster Dan Patrick found his popular morning radio and television show caught in the middle of a feud between DirecTV and the Weather Channel.

Patrick's show had booked Weather Channel star Jim Cantore to appear on the show this week to talk about the forecast for Sunday's Super Bowl, which is being played in northern New Jersey.

Full Story Here


----------



## SayWhat?

dpeters11 said:


> What's interesting about James's links is that post on Weather Underground was after TWC bought it.
> 
> As for Cantore, it's actually fairly impressive that he didn't miss a beat. And even us that don't get TWC can see it


One of my local stations ran the clip and mentioned that he's apparently some kind of tough guy body builder type.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Cantore is an idiot: http://blog.chron.com/weather/2014/01/wait-jim-cantore-would-have-us-believe-the-weather-channel-is-more-important-than-the-national-weather-service/


----------



## jacinkcmo

dpeters11 said:


> What's interesting about James's links is that post on Weather Underground was after TWC bought it.
> 
> As for Cantore, it's actually fairly impressive that he didn't miss a beat. And even us that don't get TWC can see it


I think he either knew it was coming (as a publicity stunt) or he recognized it from having done the same thing himself in younger years.


----------



## catnapped

jacinkcmo said:


> I think he either knew it was coming (as a publicity stunt)


"See the fun you people on Directv are missing?!?"


----------



## betterdan

Actually we aren't missing it, we can see it online just like we can get weather online if we wanted too. No need for the weather channel.


----------



## loudo

catnapped said:


> "See the fun you people on Directv are missing?!?"


True, but we now have Weather Nation and are getting the weather, on a weather network, when we want it.


----------



## Bambler

What would happen if TWC (and its owners) bought out Weather Nation?

No idea if it's even feasible or if even Weather Nation would entertain being purchased, but it would be funny if it happened, hypothetically speaking.


----------



## MysteryMan

Bambler said:


> What would happen if TWC (and its owners) bought out Weather Nation?
> 
> No idea if it's even feasible or if even Weather Nation would entertain being purchased, but it would be funny if it happened, hypothetically speaking.


Read post #815. They're in no position to be purchasing anything.


----------



## SayWhat?

MysteryMan said:


> Read post #815. They're in no position to be purchasing anything.


I wouldn't say that. They've bought or bought into nearly everything weather related on the web. TWC itself may not be in a position to do it, but Bain and Blackstone are. They could buy WN with pocket change and put it under TWC control.


----------



## Bambler

I was speaking in hypothetical terms. 

In any case, if TWC (as a stand-alone entity/corporation) is indeed debt-ridden, by no means are the owner-partners of TWC (e.g., Blackstone, NBCU) incapable of pursuing a purchase if they desire. 

How much would Weather Nation be worth? Probably not a lot considering it doesn't collect retransmission fees from DirecTV and survives solely on advertising revenue, and little else. Probably a fly in the ointment to NBCU or Blackstone, or whomever is a majority stakeholder.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Bambler said:


> What would happen if TWC (and its owners) bought out Weather Nation?
> 
> No idea if it's even feasible or if even Weather Nation would entertain being purchased, but it would be funny if it happened, hypothetically speaking.


Go to 2 other upcoming weather channels?


----------



## hasan

Bambler said:


> I was speaking in hypothetical terms.
> 
> In any case, if TWC (as a stand-alone entity/corporation) is indeed debt-ridden, by no means are the owner-partners of TWC (e.g., Blackstone, NBCU) incapable of pursuing a purchase if they desire.
> 
> How much would Weather Nation be worth? Probably not a lot considering it doesn't collect retransmission fees from DirecTV and survives solely on advertising revenue, and little else. Probably a fly in the ointment to NBCU or Blackstone, or whomever is a majority stakeholder.


Since we're speculating wildly, there is no assurance that the SEC would approve such an acquisition because it might concentrate too much of the product under one controlling company (monopoly, restraint of trade, etc)

How much further are we going to take this? Obviously, people have way too much time on their hands. (Pot/Black ack'd)


----------



## Bambler

Well, considering the many weather alternatives that people pointed out in this thread, I don't think such a merger or acquisition would be blocked, at least that's my opinion. 

But it would be funny purely from DirecTV's reaction. 

Would they immediately try to dump it (no idea on the contract terms, if any)? Drag the channel through the mud and say it's horrible, even if TWC leaves Weather Nation as is?


----------



## Laxguy

As much as you would like to see DIRECTV in an uncomfortable situation, they would neither dump it nor dump on it.

Can you please find another target for your _schadenfreude_?


----------



## James Long

Bambler said:


> Would they immediately try to dump it (no idea on the contract terms, if any)? Drag the channel through the mud and say it's horrible, even if TWC leaves Weather Nation as is?


Assuming the contract for WeatherNation defines what DirecTV wants for a weather channel (24/7 broadcast of forecasts and the rate they are willing to pay) it could be a win for DirecTV to have TWC buy WN.


----------



## Bambler

Laxguy said:


> As much as you would like to see DIRECTV in an uncomfortable situation, they would neither dump it nor dump on it.
> 
> Can you please find another target for your _schadenfreude_?


There's 48 pages of people enjoying TWC's misery. I have another perspective and I can't say it?


----------



## James Long

Bambler said:


> There's 48 pages of people enjoying TWC's misery. I have another perspective and I can't say it?


DirecTV isn't miserable.


----------



## Bambler

I wouldn't outright assume TWC is either. 

This entire thread is schadenfreude for the most part.


----------



## john18

After reading comments here I tunes in WN yesterday and let it run for hours. Basically it reminded me of TWC 10-15 years ago, and that isn't bad.

As I wrote a few pages back I can't and won't get all worked up about TWC. Months ago I wrote to Mike White and told him that I am not paying for any more increases. Maybe he saw my letter.


----------



## inkahauts

Maybe......

DIRECTV signed a contract for several years to carry weather nation. 

Weather channel buys weather nation and rebrands weather nation immediately to weather channel. 

The wether channel is stuck with the contract weather nation signed with DIRECTV and comes out even further behind what they where originally offered by DIRECTV!!!

Mike white laughs so hard he falls off his chair as he also signs up accu weather and worries not about extending wether channel in a couple years. 

That's the way I see that working out.


----------



## MysteryMan

inkahauts said:


> Maybe......
> 
> DIRECTV signed a contract for several years to carry weather nation.
> 
> Weather channel buys weather nation and rebrands weather nation immediately to weather channel.
> 
> The wether channel is stuck with the contract weather nation signed with DIRECTV and comes out even further behind what they where originally offered by DIRECTV!!!
> 
> Mike white laughs so hard he falls off his chair as he also signs up accu weather and worries not about extending wether channel in a couple years.
> 
> That's the way I see that working out.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

*WEATHER CHANNEL PRAISES BOSTON CITY COUNCIL FOR ITS SUPPORT OF PUBLIC SAFETY PROGRAMMING*

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/herald_bulldog/2014/01/city_council_backs_weather_channel


----------



## SayWhat?

This is another example of TWC's style. Cantore just needs to shut the Eff up and go away.



> "It absolutely breaks my heart," said Jim Cantore, a meteorologist for The Weather Channel.
> 
> "There are certainly chances that you take with this inexact science of forecasting a winter storm warning," Cantore said Wednesday. But this time, "the National Weather Service was absolutely spot-on with this."
> 
> "It's just an absolute cop-out," he said, telling Georgia officials:
> 
> "Admit you're wrong. Admit you took a chance to save some money and you blew it. You blew it. And now, people are suffering, unfortunately, in the city of Atlanta."


While he's not exactly wrong, it's his tabloid style delivery that irks me.

Other mets quoted in the article handled it better:

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2014/01/29/22499567-absolute-cop-out-heated-forecasters-blow-back-at-ga-officials-weather-blame-game


----------



## Herdfan

Bambler said:


> There's 48 pages of people enjoying TWC's misery. I have another perspective and I can't say it?


What about the viewer's misery of tuning to a channel to see weather and instead getting _Storm Stories, Coast Guard Alaska_ or _Weather Caught on Camera_. There are some of us that remember when TWC showed weather.

I would like to see TWC back, but only if they get the message that they need to show WEATHER.


----------



## captaink5217

Bronxiniowa said:


> Or mine ... and we are progressive Democrats!


Losing Fox News would be great for our house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

captaink5217 said:


> Losing Fox News would be great for our house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pssssst: Custom Guide can exclude any and all disfavored channels.....


----------



## MattWarner

One interesting side note related to TWC: NBC Nightly News no longer appears to be using them during bad weather. Last year, Brian Williams would throw to 'Weather Channel meteorologist <insert name here>" during large weather events. Weather graphics during that story would have TWC's logo.

During last weeks storm and this week's storm (and a few weather events earlier this year), they've had either a NBC affiliate meteorologist or Al Roker (who isn't identified as anything other than Al Roker). No TWC graphics or anything. Wonder if TWC decided to start charging NBC at the beginning of the year.


----------



## TDK1044

*48 pages on this subject.......roughly one page for every customer likely to actually leave DirecTV because of the loss of this channel. :cheers2: *


----------



## cypherx

I have to say I haven't missed the weather channel one bit. It would be nice to reclaim that bandwidth for some other new HD channel.


----------



## acostapimps

cypherx said:


> I have to say I haven't missed the weather channel one bit. It would be nice to reclaim that bandwidth for some other new HD channel.


I haven't watched in 2 years, and the only time I watched was before the removal and that's because they were showing 24 hour weather just to pressure Directv, which they didn't fall for their propaganda tactics, then back to reality pun intended.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## satcrazy

Can't stand A Roker on TWC in the AM.

Have to say one thing about him though, he called BS on the mayor and gov of Atlanta for crying about their situation. 

Said they were informed in advance.

I don't have Direct anymore, but have to agree with all the posters who think it should be weather only, minus all the reality programs and hyper reporters.

I actually use to enjoy their music as background sound, before they cut most of that out.


----------



## mrdobolina

Add me to the list of not missing The Weather Channel one bit. Winter storm bearing down on us here in Denver, and I was notified about it via my phone and I'm now watching the local news which always has great coverage and also gives me other local news, too. That means better local coverage of the Broncos too! 

My dish heater is going to get a good workout tonight! :righton:


----------



## Mark Holtz

From Syracuse.com:

*Schenectady mayor wants the Weather Channel back on DirecTV*


> Schenectady Mayor Gary McCarthy has jumped into the battle between the Weather Channel and DirecTV.
> 
> McCarthy wrote a letter to DirecTV President and CEO Michael White on Wednesday praising the Weather Channel for providing weather information to his community during Hurricanes Irene and Lee and Super Storm Sandy.
> 
> "There is significant value in the timely and accurate forecasts the Weather Channel produces," he said.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

Meanwhile.... from mediabistro:

*Weather Channel President: 'I Intend to Win'*


> As the feud between The Weather Channel and DIRECTV enters its third week, TWC president David Clark says his network's coverage of the winter storm in the Deep South gives him confidence that they will ultimately win the battle.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## TDK1044

There is no battle. Time to move on.


----------



## richall01

Directv saves $20,000,000.00 and still goes up on there rates!!!


----------



## loudo

richall01 said:


> Directv saves $20,000,000.00 and still goes up on there rates!!!


Along with DISH and every other cable provider. But it gives them some play to add something different.


----------



## PCampbell

TDK1044 said:


> There is no battle. Time to move on.


Time for the weather channel and this thread to die.


----------



## longrider

What I am getting real tired of are the radio commercials that I hear at least once, sometimes twice in a 40 minute commute. "DirecTV just raised rates and dropped the Weather Channel! They hit you twice" First off, how are the two things related? "Then they will charge you to drop the service! Go to keeptheweatherchannel.com for some terrific deals from other carriers that still have the Weather Channel and switch NOW" I know I am paraphrasing some, that is just as good as I can remember it. Even without ETFs, how many people do you really think would switch providers to get the Weather Channel?? Sounds like desperation to me


----------



## loudo

longrider said:


> What I am getting real tired of are the radio commercials that I hear at least once, sometimes twice in a 40 minute commute. "DirecTV just raised rates and dropped the Weather Channel! They hit you twice" First off, how are the two things related? "Then they will charge you to drop the service! Go to keeptheweatherchannel.com for some terrific deals from other carriers that still have the Weather Channel and switch NOW" I know I am paraphrasing some, that is just as good as I can remember it. Even without ETFs, how many people do you really think would switch providers to get the Weather Channel?? Sounds like desperation to me


TWC lately is like the old story of, *"Closing the barn door, after the horses got out"*. I do miss the Weather App, but not enough to make me change providers.


----------



## inkahauts

Every time the weather channel says something like we intend to win they dig a bigger hole. Too funny... I think he is saying that because he knows if they can't get back on DIRECTV and weather nation and accuweather take off they will get replaced on ever system and be out of buisness.


----------



## mrro82

Seems like they didn't need the extra penny as they have enough money to run ads telling everyone and their mother to switch carriers. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## SayWhat?

Possible interesting developments, but as yet UNCONFIRMED

Could TWC be for sale?

Or the target of a possible takeover bid?

Can those in the business explore what I'm seeing as possible rumors?


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

SayWhat? said:


> Possible interesting developments, but as yet UNCONFIRMED
> 
> Could TWC be for sale?
> 
> Or the target of a possible takeover bid?
> 
> Can those in the business explore what I'm seeing as possible rumors?


In 2008, Bain, Blackstone and Universal bought TWC for 3.5B, putting up 1.95B in equity, the rest (1.55B) in debt. Then in June 2013, Bain, Blackstone and Universal got back 600M (of their initial 1.95B investment) in the form of a dividend. That is, TWC sold 600M in bonds, with the proceeds going directly to TWC's three shareholders.

As a result of all this, TWC is a very levered (debt-laden) company, with debt 7.5x its EBITDA.


----------



## satcrazy

Gloria_Chavez said:


> In 2008, Bain, Blackstone and Universal bought TWC for 3.5B, putting up 1.95B in equity, the rest (1.55B) in debt. Then in June 2013, Bain, Blackstone and Universal got back 600M (of their initial 1.95B investment) in the form of a dividend. That is, TWC sold 600M in bonds, with the proceeds going directly to TWC's three shareholders.
> 
> As a result of all this, TWC is a very levered (debt-laden) company, with debt 7.5x its EBITDA.


OK,
How do they afford to keep funding all those reality shows? [ commercials?]

Wonder what those weather reporter's salaries run?


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> Possible interesting developments, but as yet UNCONFIRMED
> 
> Could TWC be for sale?
> 
> Or the target of a possible takeover bid?
> 
> Can those in the business explore what I'm seeing as possible rumors?


Possible rumors or real rumors? Real rumors are bad enough ... but are you just making up these "possible rumors"?

Got any real links to any business site that rumors a buyout?


----------



## Laxguy

What I'd love to know is who in the world bought those bonds, or otherwise extended credit to this hee-haw of a company.


----------



## jimmie57

SayWhat? said:


> Possible interesting developments, but as yet UNCONFIRMED
> 
> Could TWC be for sale?
> 
> Or the target of a possible takeover bid?
> 
> Can those in the business explore what I'm seeing as possible rumors?


Public companies are quick to sell a part of the business if it is losing customers, that part of what they own could drag down the parent companies stock prices and the large stake holders would not like that . I would not be surprised if this happens soon.


----------



## SayWhat?

James Long said:


> Got any real links to any business site that rumors a buyout?


That's why it's still a rumor in search of confirmation.


----------



## inkahauts

SayWhat? said:


> That's why it's still a rumor in search of confirmation.


Yes but who's rumor? Where did you hear it or did you make it up yourself?


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> That's why it's still a rumor in search of confirmation.


So spreading fear, uncertainty and doubt over the future of TWC. Thanks for the confirmation. 

I understand TWC's panic ... the advertising blitzes and attempts to get back on DirecTV. They are no longer *the* weather channel for cable and satellite - they are just *a* weather entertainment channel. Every day they are off proves that someone else can provide weather.

TWC really needs to get back on before their next major carriage contract expires - or before their backers notice that TWC is no longer *the* weather channel.


----------



## inkahauts

And it's just not likely unless the CEO takes a major humility pill. And he seems headed more and more the other way.


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> What I'd love to know is who in the world bought those bonds, or otherwise extended credit to this hee-haw of a company.


Most likely someone who never heard the expression "A fool and his money are soon parted".


----------



## jimmie57

inkahauts said:


> And it's just not likely unless the CEO takes a major humility pill. And he seems headed more and more the other way.


What is likely is that if he does not get back on to DTV he will get the boot. Board of directors have a lot of power. Look at The Men's Warehouse, that man started the company and the board booted him from the CEO position. It happens very often in business today.


----------



## catnapped

jimmie57 said:


> What is likely is that if he does not get back on to DTV he will get the boot. Board of directors have a lot of power. Look at The Men's Warehouse, that man started the company and the board booted him from the CEO position. It happens very often in business today.


Even so, what's that going to accomplish? I still don't see them relenting on their mission to charge Directv $ .xx more a month while continuing the reality barrage (especially if there's financial people threatening to break arms and legs).


----------



## Herdfan

What I don't understand at this point is why TWC is trying to get subs to move providers. Based on the numbers available, TWC is getting $2.6M/mo from DirecTV. And as of the November financials, the average DirecTV customer spends $102. Doing the math: 2.6M/102 = 25,490. So 25,490 is the number of customers DirecTV would have to lose to "break even" if that is even the correct term. And that doesn't take into account the savings from not having to pay other providers for programming for the lost subs.

Based on the sentiment in this thread, very few people care and even fewer will switch. So if TWC succeeds is getting some of their most loyal customers to switch to DISH or cable, doesn't that hurt their case to get back on DirecTV. If the vocal subs that want TWC back leave, no one is left to complain, so it never comes back. TWC seems to be hurting their own cause here.

And don't think that DISH is not paying attention. If they think they can dump TWC and save money and not lose a ton of subs, they will do so in a heart beat. So those who switch, might be right back where they started.


----------



## Laxguy

MysteryMan said:


> Most likely someone who never heard the expression "A fool and his money are soon parted".


You can't be that big fool if you've amassed $600MM to invest.......


----------



## jimmie57

catnapped said:


> Even so, what's that going to accomplish? I still don't see them relenting on their mission to charge Directv $ .xx more a month while continuing the reality barrage (especially if there's financial people threatening to break arms and legs).


Not going to happen. DTV will not pay them more for less ! People want to see weather information when they tune to that channel and not some dang reality show.

I just was on the Weather Nation and they were putting up information about more In Depth coverage of Storms coming soon.
TWC is going the wrong way and Weather Nation is going in the right direction and I "assume" that they have a multi year contract with DTV.


----------



## James Long

Herdfan said:


> What I don't understand at this point is why TWC is trying to get subs to move providers. Based on the numbers available, TWC is getting $2.6M/mo from DirecTV. And as of the November financials, the average DirecTV customer spends $102. Doing the math: 2.6M/102 = 25,490. So 25,490 is the number of customers DirecTV would have to lose to "break even" if that is even the correct term. And that doesn't take into account the savings from not having to pay other providers for programming for the lost subs.


I'd start with DirecTV's profit ... 3Q13 was a low quarter (as most 3Qs are) with $987 million in profit for 20.16 million subscribers. Average $16.32 per subscriber per month. Using full year 2012 figures the average profit was $17.23 per subscriber per month. The 2.62 million they are not paying TWC (@ 13c per subscriber rate TWC apparently wants) would be roughly 152k to 160k subscribers. Or 0.75% (three quarters of one percent) of the subscriber base.

Of course, with DirecTV making $16.32 per subscriber per month in profit it could be argued that they can afford 13c for TWC ... and whatever PAC-12, SEC and other networks are demanding. (Pleading poverty when 15.9% of your average revenue per subscriber is profit is not valid.)


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> You can't be that big fool if you've amassed $600MM to invest.......


6 Billionaires Who Lost It All......Omid Kordestani......David Murdock......Henry Ross Perot Sr.......Marie Elisabeth and George Schaeffler......Robert. L. Johnson.


----------



## longrider

MysteryMan said:


> 5 Billionaires Who Lost It All......Omid Kordestani......David Murdock......Henry Ross Perot Sr.......Marie Elisabeth and George Schaeffler......Robert. L. Johnson.


Can you explain this list? The only name I know is Perot and he is definitely not penniless. I researched David Murdock and while he was homeless after getting out of the Army in WW II he has done quite well since then with a current net worth of $2.4 billion


----------



## MysteryMan

longrider said:


> Can you explain this list? The only name I know is Perot and he is definitely not penniless. I researched David Murdock and while he was homeless after getting out of the Army in WW II he has done quite well since then with a current net worth of $2.4 billion


Not saying they are homeless or flat out broke but were dropped off the billionaire list because of the following......Omid Kordestani: Very espensive divorce......David Murdock: Huge amount of debt......Henry Ross Perot Sr: Hugh debt......Schaefflers: Drowning in debt......Robert L. Johnson: Extremely expensive divorce added with real estate nightmares.


----------



## James Long

longrider said:


> Can you explain this list? The only name I know is Perot and he is definitely not penniless. I researched David Murdock and while he was homeless after getting out of the Army in WW II he has done quite well since then with a current net worth of $2.4 billion


They are/were people who didn't give up at broke ... who somehow found a way back from penny-less to a much better state.
(I have not looked to see if they lost it all again.)

Warren Buffet was on Piers Morgan a couple of months ago with his sons and they were joking about a $5000 debt. Piers laughed off their joke as if $5000 was a nickel to the Buffets, but Warren said quite seriously that is still a lot of money. The Buffets and their companies lose millions of dollars on some of their deals ... $5000 is still a lot of money. They win because they are willing to take the risk to lose millions of dollars and sometimes make billions.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

jimmie57 said:


> What is likely is that if he does not get back on to DTV he will get the boot. Board of directors have a lot of power. Look at The Men's Warehouse, that man started the company and the board booted him from the CEO position. It happens very often in business today.


But what can the BOD do? DTV's said that it believes that TWC is worth 3 cents a month. If TWC were to accept that from DTV, it would have to (due to Most Favored Nation clauses) accept that from other PayTv distributors.

And at 3 cents a month, I'm not sure that TWC can service its debt.


----------



## jimmie57

Gloria_Chavez said:


> But what can the BOD do? DTV's said that it believes that TWC is worth 3 cents a month. If TWC were to accept that from DTV, it would have to (due to Most Favored Nation clauses) accept that from other PayTv distributors.
> 
> And at 3 cents a month, I'm not sure that TWC can service its debt.


If I remember correctly, DTV said they were 1/4 of what they were asking but they did offer them $0.10 per subscriber.
TWC has gone past the point of no return for now with DTV and DTV has moved on.


----------



## SayWhat?

Which could be a potential reason for a sell-off. The venture capital owners take a write-off, the CEO is gone, the contracts voided and new owners get the brand name with a chance to reinvent the product.

And if the rumor has any real basis, the new owners could be some of the former TWC Met staffers.

Then again, it may be all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## kevinwmsn

I live in the Gulf Coast area, during the winter storm I didn't miss TWC one bit. The local networks had wall to wall coverage of the icy conditions here. A national network(TWC/Weathernation) wouldn't help much tell viewers about road closures, school closings, business closings, camera crews showing footage around town. I think the local networks hype storms way too much, partially because there a number of stupid people who won't listen and have to drive around to see for themselves. Maybe this could be the beginning of the end of the TWC, if DirectTV has them off for good and maybe Dish down the road, who would be next....


----------



## inkahauts

I think it will not come to a head with the CEO till They lose another big provider or two. Twc and dish perhaps.


----------



## jimmie57

Since we are getting out there with our speculations:
1. The BOD will boot the CEO by July.
2. The parent company will sell off this piece of their business and Weather Nation will buy it.


----------



## longrider

kevinwmsn said:


> Maybe this could be the beginning of the end of the TWC, if DirectTV has them off for good and maybe Dish down the road, who would be next....


We all know Charlie has no problem with dropping channels, if DirecTV shows no negative impact from cutting TWC I can almost guarantee that when Dish's contract comes up it will be either a major price cut or the channel is dropped. The only guaranteed customer is Comcast as they are part owners but Comcast alone cant keep it in business as currently set up.


----------



## inkahauts

jimmie57 said:


> Since we are getting out there with our speculations:
> 1. The BOD will boot the CEO by July.
> 2. The parent company will sell off this piece of their business and Weather Nation will buy it.


Weather nation wouldn't take them in. They are to big a mess with massive contracts.


----------



## James Long

I can see TWC becoming Comcast's weather channel.

WeatherNation was already a local station/local cable weather channel playing localized weather on a loop (similar to TWC's WeatherScan). DirecTV taking WeatherNation national will allow them to grow ... and if DISH picks up WeatherNation it would really boost their subscriber numbers and credibility as a network. TWC's 100 million (now 80 million) would drop to at best 66 million - WN's 20 million would jump to 34 million. When AccuWeather enters the field later this year I can see a lot of smaller systems going with AccuWeather or WeatherNation when their TWC contracts expire.

When would depend on when contracts expire ... but Comcast being the only carrier of TWC is an outcome - and they could promote the uniqueness of TWC's programming as a reason to subscribe to their cable systems and not competitors. (That is assuming that without all 100 million subscriptions they would be able to maintain quality programming.)

TWC works well on cable ... I don't see them going away completely. But when offered a choice I don't see DISH and non Comcast cable operations paying the price TWC wants. Perhaps the only way for them to survive as "the" weather channel is to lower their price and remain on every system. Otherwise, it was a nice run while it lasted.


----------



## TDK1044

What really happened here is that TWC was trying to negotiate a carriage license at a time when providers like DirecTV are having to evolve in order to survive. The statement that Mike made regarding people getting their weather information from multiple sources, he knows also holds true for people being able to a la carte their tv channel choices in the near future. DirecTV is simply the first provider to stand its ground and not pay too much money for a channel watched by too few people, and which generates very low revenue.


----------



## jimmie57

Article excerpt from the NYT. The Bold text from the Weather Channels own CEO is a reinforcement of what DirecTV CEO stated. This is about the time when the channel went from full time weather to part time weather.

Weather Channel's Parent Company Is Renamed
By BRIAN STELTER

Published: October 21, 2012

In a move it compared to Apple Computer's shedding of the word computer, the Weather Channel Companies has dropped "channel" from its name.

Jake Herrle/The Weather Channel

*David Kenny, chairman and chief executive of the Weather Company, proposed the name change last month. "The word 'channel' is too limiting," he said.*

It's not ridding itself of the actual Weather Channel, a staple of cable lineups across the country. *The channel's name will remain the same. But the corporate re-branding reflects the fact that most of the Weather Company's growth is coming from the Web and from specialized products for businesses, not from television. It senses huge opportunities in international markets where it will not have a television channel, but will have apps and Web sites.*

Mr. Kenny proposed the name change while presenting a three-year plan to the company's board in September.
(The company is owned by NBCUniversal and the private equity firms Bain Capital and the Blackstone Group.)


----------



## Herdfan

jimmie57 said:


> Since we are getting out there with our speculations:
> 1. The BOD will boot the CEO by July.
> 2. The parent company will sell off this piece of their business and Weather Nation will buy it.





longrider said:


> We all know Charlie has no problem with dropping channels, if DirecTV shows no negative impact from cutting TWC I can almost guarantee that when Dish's contract comes up it will be either a major price cut or the channel is dropped.


How about instead of WN buying it, DISH Network buys it. They do have a history of buying worthless companies (Blockbuster anyone?).


----------



## jimmie57

Herdfan said:


> How about instead of WN buying it, DISH Network buys it. They do have a history of buying worthless companies (Blockbuster anyone?).


Dish went thru this same exercise in 2010 and almost dropped TWC then. I do not see them buying it. They used Weather Nation ( it had a slightly different name at that time, The Weather Cast ) to fill in.


----------



## TBoneit

Herdfan said:


> How about instead of WN buying it, DISH Network buys it. They do have a history of buying worthless companies (Blockbuster anyone?).


I doubt Dish lost any money on Blockbuster. The company had several valuable things going for it. Say what You want, Charley is shrewd.

he started buying wireless bandwidth early.

he took a small BUD company and built it into Dishnetwork and a fair personal worth.


----------



## SayWhat?

> ATLANTA (CBS ATLANTA) -
> 
> Georgia Gov. Nathan Deal held a news conference Monday to announce the names of people who will be tasked with making recommendations to improve the state's response to severe weather events.
> 
> CBS Atlanta's Markina Brown was one of the meteorologists invited to participate. The other members of the task force from the local media are WSB's Glenn Burns, 11 Alive's Chesley McNeil, and Fox 5's Ken Cook.
> 
> Other members of the task force are as follows:


http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/24619760/gov-deal-to-announce-severe-weather-task-force-members

The rest of the list is government, education, transportation, public safety, utility, etc.

No mention of TWC staff which is based right there in Atlanta.


----------



## AMike

I live in the suburbs of Atlanta and of course there's a lot of talk about our weather issues from last week. Of course the controversy here is that local officials sat on their hands once the forecast was updated to show the snow/ice was going to impact the northern suburbs. The local channels broadcasted the updated forecast information during their morning news, and I made the necessary arrangements for my home. Even though I am a dual subscriber, I did not once access TWC during this period. The local channels here gave me the information that I needed during this time since they were in news mode nearly 24 hours a day. All 4 of the major channels with news operations did a great job of informing the public.



SayWhat? said:


> http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/24619760/gov-deal-to-announce-severe-weather-task-force-members
> 
> The rest of the list is government, education, transportation, public safety, utility, etc.
> 
> No mention of TWC staff which is based right there in Atlanta.


However, the city of Atlanta itself is working with TWC in a similar capacity.

http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/2014/02/03/local-news-meteorologists-part-of-gov-deals-severe-weather-task-force/


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

James Long said:


> I can see TWC becoming Comcast's weather channel.
> 
> WeatherNation was already a local station/local cable weather channel playing localized weather on a loop (similar to TWC's WeatherScan). DirecTV taking WeatherNation national will allow them to grow ... and if DISH picks up WeatherNation it would really boost their subscriber numbers and credibility as a network. TWC's 100 million (now 80 million) would drop to at best 66 million - WN's 20 million would jump to 34 million. When AccuWeather enters the field later this year I can see a lot of smaller systems going with AccuWeather or WeatherNation when their TWC contracts expire.
> 
> When would depend on when contracts expire ... but Comcast being the only carrier of TWC is an outcome - and they could promote the uniqueness of TWC's programming as a reason to subscribe to their cable systems and not competitors. (That is assuming that without all 100 million subscriptions they would be able to maintain quality programming.)
> 
> TWC works well on cable ... I don't see them going away completely. But when offered a choice I don't see DISH and non Comcast cable operations paying the price TWC wants. Perhaps the only way for them to survive as "the" weather channel is to lower their price and remain on every system. Otherwise, it was a nice run while it lasted.


Comcast currently owns 25% of TWC. The remaining 75% is owned by Blackstone, Bain, and Sr Mgmnt at TWC. TWC also has about 2.1B in debt outstanding.

If TWC became the weather channel for just Comcast, TWC would probably no longer be able to service its debt. As a result, the debtholders would become the new owners, and Comcast/Bain/Blackstone/Sr. Mgmnt would all lose their ownership stake in TWC.


----------



## Laxguy

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Comcast currently owns 25% of TWC. The remaining 75% is owned by Blackstone, Bain, and Sr Mgmnt at TWC. TWC also has about 2.1B in debt outstanding.
> 
> If TWC became the weather channel for just Comcast, TWC would probably no longer be able to service its debt. As a result, the debtholders would become the new owners, and Comcast/Bain/Blackstone/Sr. Mgmnt would all lose their ownership stake in TWC.


That's one possible scenario. Do you have information that'd support that?


----------



## SayWhat?

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Comcast currently owns 25% of TWC. The remaining 75% is owned by Blackstone, Bain, and Sr Mgmnt at TWC. TWC also has about 2.1B in debt outstanding.
> 
> If TWC became the weather channel for just Comcast, TWC would probably no longer be able to service its debt. As a result, the debtholders would become the new owners, and Comcast/Bain/Blackstone/Sr. Mgmnt would all lose their ownership stake in TWC.


In other words, TWC is a bloated, overpriced, losing proposition for all involved.


----------



## ep1974

Not missing TWC in the least. Would watch it again "if" they return to all weather all the time. WeatherNation is fine by me. I heard some promos that they would add new graphics. Any idea when we can expect to see this upgrade??


----------



## peds48

ep1974 said:


> Not missing TWC in the least. Would watch it again "if" they return to all weather all the time. WeatherNation is fine by me. I heard some promos that they would add new graphics. Any idea when we can expect to see this upgrade??


"soon"


----------



## Lord Vader

James Long said:


> I can see TWC becoming Comcast's weather channel.
> 
> WeatherNation was already a local station/local cable weather channel playing localized weather on a loop (similar to TWC's WeatherScan). DirecTV taking WeatherNation national will allow them to grow ... and if DISH picks up WeatherNation it would really boost their subscriber numbers and credibility as a network. TWC's 100 million (now 80 million) would drop to at best 66 million - WN's 20 million would jump to 34 million. When AccuWeather enters the field later this year I can see a lot of smaller systems going with AccuWeather or WeatherNation when their TWC contracts expire.
> 
> *These are good points with which I am in complete agreement, James.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWC works well on cable ... I don't see them going away completely. But when offered a choice I don't see DISH and non Comcast cable operations paying the price TWC wants. Perhaps the only way for them to survive as "the" weather channel is to lower their price and remain on every system. Otherwise, it was a nice run while it lasted.
> 
> 
> 
> I have begun to feel this same way the last several days as I find myself tuning into TWN on occasion, and *each time* I did, *there was real, live weather on it!* No "reality" shows, no shows discussing fishing in subzero temperatures, no shows that *insert whatever non-weather topic you can think of here*. Imagine that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

SayWhat? said:


> In other words, TWC is a bloated, overpriced, losing proposition for all involved.


Well, let's say that TWC is not well positioned to thrive if its carriage fees are cut. If instead of 13 cents it receives 3 cents, dramatic cuts will have to be made.

A situation not that dissimilar from the USSR, circa 80s. Oil went from 40 dollars a barrel in 1980, to 10 dollars in 1987. Then the dissolution of the USSR.


----------



## noahproblem

Gloria_Chavez said:


> A situation not that dissimilar from the USSR, circa 80s. Oil went from 40 dollars a barrel in 1980, to 10 dollars in 1987. Then the dissolution of the USSR.


In Soviet Russia, The Weather Channel watches you...

(Yeah, it's a tired joke, but I couldn't resist...)


----------



## James Long

Gloria_Chavez said:


> A situation not that dissimilar from the USSR, circa 80s. Oil went from 40 dollars a barrel in 1980, to 10 dollars in 1987. Then the dissolution of the USSR.


Well at least you didn't compare TWC to Nazi Germany ... or have we got to the point where people are forgetting WW2 and focusing on the evil empire that fell during their generation (the former Soviet Union)?

TWC is in the fight of their lives right now. Unfortunately if they have to cut back on programming costs reality is cheap. Especially reruns of reality.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Small article about AccuWeather Advertises New Network in Weather Channel's Backyard. Meanwhile, Have we become emotionally obsessed with the weather?

Yes, I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel at this point for news about the Weather Channel.


----------



## catnapped

James Long said:


> Well at least you didn't compare TWC to Nazi Germany ... or have we got to the point where people are forgetting WW2 and focusing on the evil empire that fell during their generation (the former Soviet Union)?
> 
> TWC is in the fight of their lives right now.* Unfortunately if they have to cut back on programming costs reality is cheap. Especially reruns of reality.*


So in other words they'll marginalize themselves even further.


----------



## James Long

Hmmm ... programming suggestion: rerun classic long form weather coverage.

"Remember the blizzard of 1997? Relive it tonight on The Weather Channel as we replay our coverage of 1997's worst winter storm. Tune in from 7pm to 1am and don't miss a minute!"


----------



## dennisj00

And how many people will that scare the hell out of ??!!


----------



## Laxguy

Not as many as "War of the Worlds"! 

Whether James' comment was in jest or partly so, it could well be on someone's desk right now. They'd have to put a bug on saying it was a replay....


----------



## dennisj00

At least Directv customers won't get scared!!

I only realized the other day that Apple TV has TWC. However, I couldn't find any live stream. Just clips. And old weather programs.


----------



## SayWhat?

> The Weather Channel, despite losing one-fifth of its subscriber base for more than half the month, posted audience and demo gains during January.
> 
> The network averaged 236,000 viewers during the month, a 4% increase from January 2013, according to Nielsen data, The Weather Channel also improved its delivery among persons 25 to 54 by 8% to 82,000 of those watchers. Officials at the service also said that the time spent viewing metric grew 11% versus the prior-year period.


http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/weather-channel-improves-january-ratings-despite-directv-disconnect/148139

The Scandal Effect? People checking in to see what all the fuss is about?


----------



## prushing

SayWhat? said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/weather-channel-improves-january-ratings-despite-directv-disconnect/148139
> 
> The Scandal Effect? People checking in to see what all the fuss is about?


Natural gain from storms, would have been higher is DTV still had them

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

236,000 is a super long way from the 20 plus million viewers that they want DTV to pay for.


----------



## Herdfan

prushing said:


> Natural gain from storms,


What will be interesting is what happens if this dispute keeps going until Hurricane Season hits its stride. The Accuweather Channel (TAC - new acronym) is scheduled to launch 3Q of this year. But that could be anywhere from July 1 to September 30. When the hurricane season ramps up, people may decide they need/want TWC unless TAC is up and running. It would be in TAC's best interest to be up earlier in the 3Q vs. later.


----------



## mreposter

52 pages about the weather (channel).... wow!


----------



## tonyd79

James Long said:


> Well at least you didn't compare TWC to Nazi Germany ... or have we got to the point where people are forgetting WW2 and focusing on the evil empire that fell during their generation (the former Soviet Union)?TWC is in the fight of their lives right now. Unfortunately if they have to cut back on programming costs reality is cheap. Especially reruns of reality.


It may be cheaper than big name weather spokespersons but I doubt it is really cheaper than doing real weather with "unknown" on air talent. The graphics are already paid for. So is the information. All those ridiculous on site reports (keep them for the really big stories; Jim Cantore doesn't need to be live from Chicago because it is cold) and big names cost money.


----------



## Laxguy

SayWhat? said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/weather-channel-improves-january-ratings-despite-directv-disconnect/148139
> 
> The Scandal Effect? People checking in to see what all the fuss is about?


Any "hits" from my household were all due to the controversey. Otherwise, TWC was visited sparsely, though I loved the HD TV app.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

how about the new network weather channel that launches in October


----------



## Athlon646464

*Update: **The Weather Channel Runs Newspaper Ads Pointing to DirecTV Channel Drop, High Cancellation Fees*

On a day when DirecTV subscribers were scheduled to receive notification about a rate increase for 2014, The Weather Channel made sure they knew about it via a newspaper ad.

Weather Channel's Feb. 6 adThe network, which has been off the DBS giant's air since late on Jan. 13 in a carriage-fee dispute, ran ads in the Feb. 6 editions of USA Today, Miami Herald and The Wall Street Journal....

Full Story Here


----------



## MysteryMan

The Weather Channel is going through the Five Steps of Grief (Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression, and Acceptance). This latest ploy indicates they are experiencing step two.


----------



## Athlon646464

^^^


----------



## Mark Holtz

Uh, Weather Channel, it was because of those higher prices that I reduced my package from Total Choice Plus Classic which I had since 2003 to DirecTV Entertainment. I would like to cancel pay TV entirely, but another member of my household isn't allowing me to do that.


----------



## Chuck W

It's a rude awakening for TWC. Until TWC comes to the realization that they are overvaluing themselves, this will issue will continue and only get worse, when the next set of contracts come up for renewal on other providers.


----------



## PCampbell

Run a add like that saying directv is evil then settle on a deal. How dose that make TWC look to being doing business with an EVIL company. We did get a warning that TWC would be dropped we just did not care.


----------



## RAD

Gee, I wonder if NBCUniversal would be willing to pay any DIRECTV cancellation fees for the folks that were upset that NBCUniversal dropped G4?


----------



## PCampbell

I think Directv dropped G4 first.


----------



## catnapped

The Weather Channel's spokesmodel:


----------



## KyL416

For a channel that claims "we don't need DirecTV's 20 million subscribers to survive, they need us" they sure like to run a lot of attack ads trying to get people to switch providers


----------



## jimmie57

KyL416 said:


> For a channel that claims "we don't need DirecTV's 20 million subscribers to survive, they need us" they sure like to run a lot of attack ads trying to get people to switch providers


This was a hard blow for them to take and now they are just costing themselves money with the advertising.


----------



## jimmie57

catnapped said:


> The Weather Channel's spokesmodel:


I like it. LOL


----------



## Araxen

How long before TWC stops wasting money they don't have on ads for this?


----------



## peds48

I heard a few of this ads this morning on the radio and the sound desperate.


----------



## PCampbell

Araxen said:


> How long before TWC stops wasting money they don't have on ads for this?


if they stop most if not all will forget the weather channel.


----------



## PCampbell

peds48 said:


> I heard a few of this ads this morning on the radio and the sound desperate.


They are. I can't wait until the next contract comes up with a different provider.


----------



## mnassour

TWC is gone and no negotiations are scheduled. I'm betting it's not coming back, at least for the immediate future.


----------



## Laxguy

They started off on the wrong foot (remember: call your representative to make TWC mandatory carry!!!!) and have gotten worse. I wish them all sorts of bad things. D-bags is the nicest thing I can say.


----------



## loudo

I love the way they spent all that money to tell everyone that they were getting a rate increase, something we know and plan at this time, every year.


----------



## freerein100

If TWC wants to be MUST CARRY then they can not charge for the channel. Sounds reasonable to me anyways.


----------



## James Long

At this point the bridge has burned ... I wonder if DirecTV would carry TWC if TWC paid for carriage.


----------



## hookemfins

KyL416 said:


> For a channel that claims "we don't need DirecTV's 20 million subscribers to survive, they need us" they sure like to run a lot of attack ads trying to get people to switch providers


If no one in DTV gets TWC, how can we see the attack ads to switch providers?

Am I missing something?


----------



## longrider

hookemfins said:


> If no one in DTV gets TWC, how can we see the attack ads to switch providers?
> 
> Am I missing something?


I hear them on my local radio


----------



## inkahauts

If I was in charge, not only would I not even if they offered to pay to be on, but I would also make sure that it was known that is what I did. Send a bit of a message to other stations. Don't try and rake me over the coals then coming back begging and expect me to care anymore.


----------



## KyL416

hookemfins said:


> If no one in DTV gets TWC, how can we see the attack ads to switch providers?
> 
> Am I missing something?


What I'm referring to is the giant full page ads in major market newspapers, which isn't cheap at all, along with multiple radio ads across the country.


----------



## Laxguy

longrider said:


> I hear them on my local radio


And print, Facebook, and their own websites.


----------



## Dude111

mnassour said:


> TWC is gone and no negotiations are scheduled.


I really wonder whats going on!!!

If there IS NO HOPE OF TWC COMING BACK why is WN still on both 361 and 362??


----------



## damondlt

Dude111 said:


> I really wonder whats going on!!!
> 
> If there IS NO HOPE OF TWC COMING BACK why is WN still on both 361 and 362??


I agree, I think it will be back.

And you will never know whats paid, and I'm sure it will be too much.


----------



## PCampbell

Dude111 said:


> I really wonder whats going on!!!
> 
> If there IS NO HOPE OF TWC COMING BACK why is WN still on both 361 and 362??


So the customers can find weather nation, not everyone is like us and knows what is going on. My mom took two weeks to notice TWC was gone.


----------



## dpeters11

damondlt said:


> I agree, I think it will be back.
> 
> And you will never know whats paid, and I'm sure it will be too much.


Or will simply be there until Accuweather comes online. I bet DirecTV will be carrying that at launch.


----------



## Herdfan

hookemfins said:


> If no one in DTV gets TWC, how can we see the attack ads to switch providers?
> 
> Am I missing something?


Nothing stops them from buy national advertising slots on other cable stations.


----------



## tonyd79

Herdfan said:


> Nothing stops them from buy national advertising slots on other cable stations.


No, but i haven't seen any yet. Just on the channel directv customers don't get.


----------



## ATLFAN48

PCampbell said:


> Run a add like that saying directv is evil then settle on a deal. How dose that make TWC look to being doing business with an EVIL company. We did get a warning that TWC would be dropped we just did not care.


Don't lump me in with the did not cares...


----------



## SayWhat?

At this po8int, I'm inclined to think it's gone until and unless NBC tries to lump it in with something else like CNBC. And I'm not even sure how far that would go.


----------



## jimmie57

SayWhat? said:


> At this po8int, I'm inclined to think it's gone until and unless NBC tries to lump it in with something else like CNBC. And I'm not even sure how far that would go.


When there is a big storm and the weather is affecting the economy CNBC does use the TWC for their information and live person reporting.


----------



## PCampbell

ATLFAN48 said:


> Don't lump me in with the did not cares...


Sorry, you can be in the 18% that want TWC. I liked TWC when they were 24/7 weather. You can change providers and many will pay your ETF but be ready to lose a channel no matter who you go with, that is the way of the world now. I am here for the sports and soon as the Detroit Lions win the super bowl I am out of here. :rolling:


----------



## MysteryMan

PCampbell said:


> Sorry, you can be in the 18% that want TWC. I liked TWC when they were 24/7 weather. You can change providers and many will pay your ETF but be ready to lose a channel no matter who you go with, that is the way of the world now. I am here for the sports and soon as the Detroit Lions win the super bowl I am out of here. :rolling:


Well they did win four NFL Championship Games (before it was called the Super Bowl) in 1935,1952,1953,and 1957.


----------



## IndyMichael

I like the Coast Guard shows, so tonight will be the first time I've missed having TWC.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## PCampbell

MysteryMan said:


> Well they did win four NFL Championship Games (before it was called the Super Bowl) in 1935,1952,1953,and 1957.


In 1957 I was only 3 months old when they won, my fault for not remembering.


----------



## Rob

What? The weather channel gone? Hey, there is this new device that gives you the weather 24/7, it's called the internet. And you can access as simply looking down on your phone's home screen.


----------



## jimmie57

Rob said:


> What? The weather channel gone? Hey, there is this new device that gives you the weather 24/7, it's called the internet. And you can access as simply looking down on your phone's home screen.


Weather nation jumped right into TWC slot on the channels and is doing a good job. Weather 24/7.


----------



## hasan

Rob said:


> What? The weather channel gone? Hey, there is this new device that gives you the weather 24/7, it's called the internet. And you can access as simply looking down on your phone's home screen.


What you may be missing is that for some people weather is a bit of a hobby and they can't get their fill of comprehensive weather info and detail (nor is it even remotely enjoyable) from a phone.

Unfortunately, TWC stopped being the "gotta have" channel for weather geeks a long time ago, because they chose to fill too many hours with non-weather related programming.

I enjoy comprehensive weather system coverage and even some analysis. TWC had that at one time. No longer, so I have no need for them and their "Coast Guard Alaska" and other shows.

Weather interest is primarily of two kinds: immediate threat/forecasting and more in-depth systemic coverage. TWC or any other non-local channel is not a safe source for weather threat info, that's what NOAA weather radios are for (best option), and local channel TV coverage. (also very good)

TWC made their bed, now they can lie in it.


----------



## James Long

hasan said:


> Unfortunately, TWC stopped being the "gotta have" channel for weather geeks a long time ago, because they chose to fill too many hours with non-weather related programming.


Some of their non-forecast programming may have been appealing to weather geeks ... Storm Stories would be an example. Shows that focus on the science and history of weather. I'm pretty sure Prospectors, Highway Thru Hell and Freaks of Nature would not satisfy the weather nerd.

I suppose someone watches - but I'd say it was the reality show junkie more than the weather junkie.


----------



## hasan

Yep, I agree.


----------



## SayWhat?

James Long said:


> I suppose someone watches -


Apparently somebody watches the stuff on E! and TLC too, but I'm not sure what kind of junkies they are.


----------



## bikerapn

I don't think I saw this posted elsewhere but please forgive the duplicate post if it was - it looks like local weather is now available on Weather Nation; I get the "red button" pop-up. No TVApp or local "slides" during the broadcast yet .... the radar is not yet available either ...


----------



## jimmie57

bikerapn said:


> I don't think I saw this posted elsewhere but please forgive the duplicate post if it was - it looks like local weather is now available on Weather Nation; I get the "red button" pop-up. No TVApp or local "slides" during the broadcast yet .... the radar is not yet available either ...


I just tried it and had to put in my zip code.
Now when I hit the red button my local forecast pops right up. I then chose my cities and added my sister's zip and now I have both.
It says local radar coming soon on the left side of the screen.

When you scroll thru My Cities it gives the zip code. I went back and removed them all and entered them using the City and State option and now they come up with the city and state as identifiers

I started a new post about Weather Nation. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/210627-weather-nation-is-improving-with-local-forecasts-radar/

Thanks bikerapn for your post that led me there.


----------



## Herdfan

James Long said:


> Some of their non-forecast programming may have been appealing to weather geeks ... Storm Stories would be an example. Shows that focus on the science and history of weather. I'm pretty sure Prospectors, Highway Thru Hell and Freaks of Nature would not satisfy the weather nerd.


Some of their shows WERE interesting. But you can't fill the entire Primetime with them. That was the problem.


----------



## Laxguy

Sweet!


----------



## MysteryMan

I never doubted we would be getting this feature. Earlier I posted about the five stages of grief (Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression, and Acceptance) and how The Weather Channel was experiencing anger. With this new feature from WeatherNation it's safe to say The Weather Channel has skipped bargaining and gone to depression.


----------



## longrider

Just tried it, works like it should. Now that they have the local data feed set up I would think the TV app cant be too far behind

On a side note, I have not heard any of the radio commercials to switch providers for a few days now.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

if the weather channel was so worried about the public why don't they make a live app for roku


----------



## loudo

Good improvement, but the only left that I really miss, is the Weather App.


----------



## MysteryMan

loudo said:


> Good improvement, but the only left that I really miss, is the Weather App.


Soon.


----------



## PCampbell

TWC needs an add once a week to keep us from forgetting about them.
Nice to have the local back, I hope the app is just as easy to program.


----------



## Laxguy

loudo said:


> Good improvement, but the only left that I really miss, is the Weather App.


Once radar is available, won't the red button do essentially what an app would? Though one benefit is you can have whatever you want in the PIG....


----------



## loudo

Laxguy said:


> Once radar is available, won't the red button do essentially what an app would? Though one benefit is you can have whatever you want in the PIG....


If it is like before, the red button will bring up the local screen, while viewing Weather Nation. The App will be controlled by the right arrow key along with the sports and other apps, and will be available on any channel, not just while viewing Weather Nation.


----------



## KyL416

Laxguy said:


> Once radar is available, won't the red button do essentially what an app would? Though one benefit is you can have whatever you want in the PIG....


The app was much more detailed than what you got with the red button. It had a high res radar where you can see your own street in some cases, full text reports of NWS alerts and hourly forecasts.


----------



## tonyd79

KyL416 said:


> The app was much more detailed than what you got with the red button. It had a high res radar where you can see your own street in some cases, full text reports of NWS alerts and hourly forecasts.


I never saw radar that close on the app.


----------



## tonyd79

MysteryMan said:


> I never doubted we would be getting this feature. Earlier I posted about the five stages of grief (Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression, and Acceptance) and how The Weather Channel was experiencing anger. With this new feature from WeatherNation it's safe to say The Weather Channel has skipped bargaining and gone to depression.


Ah, poor folks. Skipping steps means they will never get closure.


----------



## peds48

longrider said:



> On a side note, I have not heard any of the radio commercials to switch providers for a few days now.


Me either. It only lasted two days in my area


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Bye, Bye,Miss TWC.

Drove the Chevy to the levee, but the levee was dry.
Them good ol' boys were drinking whiskey and rye, singing...
This'll be the day that TWC dies
This'll be the day that TWC dies


----------



## Mark Holtz

Continuing to beat this dead horse.... where is that smiley.....
From AdAge: Blacked-Out Weather Channel Spoofs DirecTV 'Cable Effects' Ads
From Variety: DirecTV Unleashes Storm of New Weather Options As Fight With Weather Channel Persists
From Agusta Chronicle: WeatherNation TV flies onto radar as Weather Channel hunkers down in dispute with DirecTV
From Atlanta Journal-Constitution via Cape Cod Times: Weather Channel gets blown off DirecTV


----------



## KyL416

I love how TWC cited their 24/7 local ticker as an example in the Variety article. Someone needs to remind their spokesperson that DirecTV is a national provider and we never had that. Cable's versions of the ticker and Local on the 8s is generated by a computer called the IntelliStar at the headend that overlays the national feed, and the only way to get that on the HD feed is if your cable company has the expensive IntelliStar 2 on your headend, otherwise its only available on the SD feed. DirecTV is limited to the capabilities of the receivers so all we had is the national ticker that we LOST after they went "Weather all the time" and it was reduced to only the hours that weather programming is on air, while Local on the 8s was a slideshow that didn't debut until 2008. If not having a local ticker and a full blown Local on the 8s was a deal breaker for anyone they would have switched providers ages ago.

They also need to fire the person who thinks running ads on a channel DirecTV viewers no longer get is the best way to target them. They're just losing out on revenue that could have come from an actual advertiser in the slot.


----------



## James Long

Mark Holtz said:


> From AdAge: Blacked-Out Weather Channel Spoofs DirecTV 'Cable Effects' Ads


At least they got the tag line right ... "arn't you glad you don't have DirecTV". Since the ads are not seen by DirecTV customers (except through viral or other sources) they need to acknowledge the people seeing them.

As far as why air the ads ...
1) We're talking about them. So are others. They are reaching an audience.
2) They insult DirecTV and that is what people with no valid argument do when they don't get their way. Toss insults.
3) They are probably having trouble selling those slots to 80 million households instead of 20 million ... so why not fill them with promos?


----------



## PCampbell

Producing a 30sec add has got cost a bit of money, they must REALY need directv.


----------



## peds48

PCampbell said:


> Producing a 30sec add has got cost a bit of money, they must REALY need directv.


I think TWC is doing this "attack" ads just to hurt DirecTV, rather than getting customers railed up to get DirecTV to get them back


----------



## loudo

All I can say at this point is TWC is sure spending a lot of money to attract attention to their *HAS BEEN* reality channel.

Just think, this could of all probably been avoided if they just would of left their channel as it was and started a second channel (TWC-2) to do their reality shows on.


----------



## Laxguy

PCampbell said:


> Producing a 30sec add has got cost a bit of money, they must REALY need directv.


Yet the ads don't endear them to DIRECTV; I'd say they must really hate DIRECTV....


----------



## Karen

Well, I hope they don't get mad enough to make people have to have to sign in to use their smartphone or tablet weather apps...


----------



## ziggy29

The more TWC slimed D* in the media and used hyperbole ("don't let them control the weather") rather than negotiate in good faith, the more determined it looks like D* became to never bring TWC back. Witness the rollout of the local conditions and forecast (and not just "on the 8s") with radar said to be coming soon. I don't think D* makes this investment if they intended to bring TWC back into the fold.


----------



## Herdfan

Didn't know if anyone had ever seen this as I just noticed it myself. But here is AccuWeather Live which should be a good representation of what it will look like when it goes Live in 3Q. Don't think anyone will miss TWC at all.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweather-live-morning/20949295

Unless of course you miss your fix of _Weather Caught on Camera_.


----------



## tonyd79

Wow.

Acting more and more like a jilted lover than a business.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/washington/weather-channel-takes-aim-weathernation-captioning-fcc/129133


----------



## hasan

tonyd79 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Acting more and more like a jilted lover than a business.
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/washington/weather-channel-takes-aim-weathernation-captioning-fcc/129133


One doesn't pull out the stops like this, if there is any possibility of getting back into business together. I will admit, however, that CC transcription was really bad. I'm sure they are busy trying to get their radar up (local) and other stuff. Nice jab by TWC to distract them. TWC trying to claim the moral high ground with this FCC complaint is borderline funny. Makes me all the more look forward to WN's improvement and the arrival of Accu-Weather.


----------



## scr

hasan said:


> One doesn't pull out the stops like this, if there is any possibility of getting back into business together. I will admit, however, that CC transcription was really bad. I'm sure they are busy trying to get their radar up (local) and other stuff. Nice jab by TWC to distract them. TWC trying to claim the moral high ground with this FCC complaint is borderline funny. Makes me all the more look forward to WN's improvement and the arrival of Accu-Weather.


I doubt that D* will have both Accu-Weather and Weather Nation. Considering the latest improvements to Weather Nation and more to come I suspect that Weather Nation is here to stay.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

TWC wouldn't be the first business that fails by being greedy-stupid.


----------



## Laxguy

Nice of them to be so concerned with the quality of broadcast CCs. It will help us. 

I think Siri could do better than the one example I read in the exhibit. 

TWC: "Where bigger corporate a**holes play."


----------



## Laxguy

> The Weather Channel applauds the Commission's apparent decision to adopt explicit rules requiring closed captioning material to meet certain quality standards," Weather Channel said. "New rules, however, should not be necessary for the Commission to investigate, and, if appropriate, sanction DirecTV and WeatherNation for their failure to make WeatherNation programming available to DirecTV's_* deaf and hard-of-hearing viewers."*_


I thought the term to be used is "_*hearing impaired*_". "Hard-of-hearing" sounds both archaic and Midwestern. (where I grew up.)


----------



## Billzebub

Karen said:


> Well, I hope they don't get mad enough to make people have to have to sign in to use their smartphone or tablet weather apps...


I wwa worried about that also, so I installed the Yahoo app and gave it try. I think it's more useful than the weather channel app.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## loudo

Karen said:


> Well, I hope they don't get mad enough to make people have to have to sign in to use their smartphone or tablet weather apps...


I have removed TWC app from my phone and now use AccuWeather, in place of it. That way I don't have to worry about seeing reality shows on my phone, when I want to see the weather. :hurah:


----------



## fleckrj

Now that my local channels are showing weather 24/7 (it is snowing in North Carolina in case anyone missed that), if we still had the Weaterh Channel, I could turn to it to trade a break from 24/7 weather for a dose of reality TV. :slowgrin:


----------



## mnassour

It seems like it's about time to close all these TWC topics. It's gone and is not coming back.


----------



## tonyd79

It's still fun to watch the drama from TWC.


----------



## MysteryMan

The Weather Channel Motto: If we can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull sh*t.


----------



## PCampbell

MysteryMan said:


> The Weather Channel Motto: If we can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull sh*t.


+1


----------



## Mark Holtz

MultiChannel News: Weather's Kenny: Loss of DirecTV Subs Hurts, But Not 'Crippling' to TV Network
CNN Money: The Weather Channel's cable fight is the tip of the iceberg


----------



## PK6301

TWC is owned in part by Bain Capital...( interesting)..I just tuned to WeatherNation and it seems fine to me..It said it was cold and snowy outside, I looked out the window and sure enough IT WAS RIGHT !!!! Imagine TWC is not the only one who can tell the weather 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long

Winter MUST end. TWC is running out of names for storms.


----------



## PCampbell

The longer TWC is off the less they will be missed.


----------



## Mark Holtz

James Long said:


> Winter MUST end. TWC is running out of names for storms.


Let me know when they start naming storms after names of Kamen Riders.


----------



## Herdfan

As of right now there is approximately 5" of snow on the ground, and from the look of the radar, it will be coming down for a while still.

The reason for me telling you this is because TWC app completely blew this forecast. Two local meteorologists were warning we were going to get hit, but I'm not sure too many people were believers since their phone apps were telling them nothing was going to happen. Even at 11pm last night when it was actually snowing, the TWC app was silent. The Accuweather app showed a little snow, but not anywhere near the magnitude of what we got.

While they are convenient, these apps aren't that great sometimes. They take data from a single model, in the case of TWC app they use the GFS, and hope that model is correct. The problem is each model has its own strengths and weaknesses. The GFS doesn't "see" southern energy very well and as a result, understates its impact. In my case, that is about 5-7" of snow worth if impact.

After all this rambling, my point is that we need a 24/7 weather channel. One that actually shows weather 24/7. If that is the TWC fine, if it is WN, then they need to step it up some. I for one am looking forward to Accuweather bringing their channel online.

Hope everyone in the south is doing ok. Where I am we can deal with snow pretty well, so things are happening, just a bit slower.

Edit: Even now the Accuweather app is saying Flurries for the next 3 hours. Yet the Accuweather radar has me under one of the darker blues.


----------



## Old_School

I think The Weather Channel is getting a little childish with this whole thing. Seriously Directv dropped you, get over it... http://www.keeptheweatherchannel.com/stormdirectv.php


----------



## peds48

Old_School said:


> I think The Weather Channel is getting a little childish with this whole thing. Seriously Directv dropped you, get over it... http://www.keeptheweatherchannel.com/stormdirectv.php


I see the guy betting the dish up to be the CEO of TWC and the dish being Mike White. This is how angry this people are... Get over it TWC, you are not coming back DirecTV


----------



## loudo

This thread is getting as old as the long nasty winter we are having this year. :sleeping:


----------



## peds48

loudo said:


> This thread is getting as old as the long nasty winter we are having this year. :sleeping:


No sh!t... :bang


----------



## Laxguy

James Long said:


> Winter MUST end. TWC is running out of names for storms.


Heh. I wonder if anyone there knows what "pax" is in latin.


----------



## SayWhat?

PCampbell said:


> The longer TWC is off the less they will be missed.


They're not missed now.

I haven't missed them at all in the last several years since I blocked them.

Nobody answered my question earlier though about how to block them from coming up in web searches of news stories.


----------



## SayWhat?

I know if I were the Secretary Of Commerce, I'd be issuing directives to NOAA to sever any and all ties to them. No special access or reference to them at all. Nothing more than any other media source. And there would be a formal statement condemning their storm naming arrogance.


----------



## Herdfan

Laxguy said:


> Heh. I wonder if anyone there knows what "pax" is in latin.


Pax *is* Latin. In English it means _Peace_.

Doesn't seem too peaceful to those affected by it.


----------



## jimmie57

SayWhat? said:


> They're not missed now.
> 
> I haven't missed them at all in the last several years since I blocked them.
> 
> Nobody answered my question earlier though about how to block them from coming up in web searches of news stories.


Try this in the search text -(twc) -(the weather channel)

I use Bing and it works there.


----------



## SayWhat?

That blocks most results containing the term(s), but not their source URL.


----------



## jimmie57

SayWhat? said:


> That blocks most results containing the term(s), but not their source URL.


Go into the Security area of Windows and list the TWC as a restricted site for that.


----------



## WB4CS

So I found this interesting... I haven't read this entire thread, so I apologize if it's already been covered...

While scrolling through the guide last night, with the guide showing "all channels" I noticed a program on Channel 9549 PTNW: "Mike White: Weather CH Employee Msg." According to the online guide, this program should be running throughout most of the day today in 30 minute repeats. 

Since us regular customers can't see these channels, I wonder what it was about. Anyone have any idea?

I really hope it's not an update about TWC coming back. Now that WN has local weather with the red button, I'll be glad if I never see TWC again.


----------



## lyradd

At least TWC had some content that some of us humans liked. DOG-dooTV...not so much.


----------



## KyL416

WB4CS said:


> So I found this interesting... I haven't read this entire thread, so I apologize if it's already been covered...
> 
> While scrolling through the guide last night, with the guide showing "all channels" I noticed a program on Channel 9549 PTNW: "Mike White: Weather CH Employee Msg." According to the online guide, this program should be running throughout most of the day today in 30 minute repeats.
> 
> Since us regular customers can't see these channels, I wonder what it was about. Anyone have any idea?


It's probably not anything special, the program has been scheduled weekly ever since TWC was dropped. A dealer or employee might be able to confirm what it is if there isn't an NDA, it's likely just a message to brief the dealers, installers and other staff members about the dropping of the channel, give them talking points to assist with customers asking about it, and tell them about WeatherNation.


----------



## Mark Holtz

An editorial from TBO.com: DirecTV blows it by dropping The Weather Channel by Joseph Myers, a former director of Florida's Division of Emergency Management. Otherwise, no fresh material from news.google.com .


----------



## loudo

Mark Holtz said:


> An editorial from TBO.com: DirecTV blows it by dropping The Weather Channel by Joseph Myers, a former director of Florida's Division of Emergency Management. Otherwise, no fresh material from news.google.com .


He must be a fan of reality shows. :nono2:


----------



## KyL416

There are so many things wrong with that

- When was the last time he was actually in charge and needed to use the channel? The Weather Channel has changed A LOT in just the past 3 months alone.
- Sure TWC might be a souce of information if you're in charge of an area that they actually pay attention to, but if you're in Emergency Management in an area that they ignore, it's useless. i.e. Every winter storm that as far as they are concerned didn't exist until a major midwest or east coast city was in its path.
- Tropical systems like hurricanes are a completely different monster. Unlike Winter Storms they're a singular thing with a life cycle that regularly gets updates from NOAA and other weather agencies around the world, which TWC uses in their forecasts (And no, Jim Cantore standing in the wind doesn't count as a forecast) It's also why these are the storms that get official names.
- We're not in Hurricane season right now, he has yet to see what WeatherNation and DirecTV will do later this year after WeatherNation makes their upgrades and DirecTV debuts the severe weather mix. If the press release is any indication, it will blow TWC's hype based coverage away by provding vital information from people local to the areas and familiar with the neighborhoods affected vs a bunch of people in a studio in Atlanta. You know the stations you SHOULD be paying attention to if you were in charge of something vital like a LOCAL emergency management agency.


----------



## WB4CS

KyL416 said:


> It's probably not anything special, the program has been scheduled weekly ever since TWC was dropped. A dealer or employee might be able to confirm what it is if there isn't an NDA, it's likely just a message to brief the dealers, installers and other staff members about the dropping of the channel, give them talking points to assist with customers asking about it, and tell them about WeatherNation.


Thanks for the info. Every few weeks I look through the guide with all channels turned on, first time I had saw the listing.



KyL416 said:


> There are so many things wrong with that
> 
> - When was the last time he was actually in charge and needed to use the channel? The Weather Channel has changed A LOT in just the past 3 months alone.
> - Sure TWC might be a souce of information if you're in charge of an area that they actually pay attention to, but if you're in Emergency Management in an area that they ignore, it's useless. i.e. Every winter storm that as far as they are concerned didn't exist until a major midwest or east coast city was in its path.
> - Tropical systems like hurricanes are a completely different monster. Unlike Winter Storms they're a singular thing with a life cycle that regularly gets updates from NOAA and other weather agencies around the world, which TWC uses in their forecasts (And no, Jim Cantore standing in the wind doesn't count as a forecast) It's also why these are the storms that get official names.
> - We're not in Hurricane season right now, he has yet to see what WeatherNation and DirecTV will do later this year after WeatherNation makes their upgrades and DirecTV debuts the severe weather mix. If the press release is any indication, it will blow TWC's hype based coverage away by provding vital information from people local to the areas and familiar with the neighborhoods affected vs a bunch of people in a studio in Atlanta. You know the stations you SHOULD be paying attention to if you were in charge of something vital like a LOCAL emergency management agency.


+1 !!

If you're in the middle of a severe storm or some other weather event, you should not be worried about what TWC is showing. You should be watching/listening to LOCAL weather media from either Local TV and Radio or NOAA weather radio. I live in a tornado prone area and I would NEVER trust my life to watching TWC for tornado coverage in my local area.

If you want weather info from other parts of the country (maybe to keep up with friends or family's locations) or just the daily forecast, use the INTERNET and look it up.

It amazes me to no end the amount of crying and screaming ONLINE from people who want weather from TWC. You obviously have the internet, USE IT.

If someone actually misses the series and reality shows that TWC has, I can understand to a certain degree and would even say it's a valid argument. But this idea of saying that people are "in danger" because we no longer have TWC is stupid and ludicrous.


----------



## James Long

Mark Holtz said:


> An editorial from TBO.com: DirecTV blows it by dropping The Weather Channel by Joseph Myers, a former director of Florida's Division of Emergency Management.


He seems to have hit all of the TWC talking points. 

As far as the statement "DirecTV's decision to take The Weather Channel away from its subscribers in the name of profit". What about TWC? THEY are the ones raising their rates ... is it somehow OK for TWC to make more money and not DirecTV?


----------



## jimmie57

James Long said:


> He seems to have hit all of the TWC talking points.
> 
> As far as the statement "DirecTV's decision to take The Weather Channel away from its subscribers in the name of profit". What about TWC? THEY are the ones raising their rates ... is it somehow OK for TWC to make more money and not DirecTV?


NOT ! when they are reducing what they are supposed to be doing. Now if they had added values to their programming that might be a whole other ball game. They changed their name of their company to expand on the internet. That shows where their focus is. Last quarter on DirecTV 285,000 subs watched the channel. 285,000 out of over 20 million. Raise what you charge, not today. Get Real.
DirecTV did the right thing.


----------



## inkahauts

Anyone Else using weather mate app in their iOS stuff? I just started using it and I think it seems pretty feature rich.


----------



## Herdfan

jimmie57 said:


> NOT ! when they are reducing what they are supposed to be doing. Now if they had added values to their programming that might be a whole other ball game.


The problem is they THINK they are adding value with all the reality shows. Someone at TWC just doesn't get it.

And now they are paying for it.


----------



## Mark Holtz

10 things weather forecasters won't tell you


----------



## Dude111

> The Weather Channel has changed A LOT in just the past 3 months alone.


Do they have GOOD maps again?? (Not those aweful WHITE maps??)


----------



## TDK1044

The owners of a channel generating very low ratings and revenue overplayed their hand at the negotiating table. The channel was therefore dropped. The channel then tried to pressure DirecTV into taking them back by employing some juvenile tactics aimed at generating public support. This tactic failed. The rest is just rhetoric and armchair indignation. End of discussion.


----------



## jimmie57

Dude111 said:


> Do they have GOOD maps again?? (Not those aweful WHITE maps??)


If you are looking at them online, choose satellite to get a view that isn't a road map. Yahoo is using them for their weather. Click on the button at the top of the page that says weather from many of the Yahoo pages.


----------



## peds48

TDK1044 said:


> The owners of a channel generating very low ratings and revenue overplayed their hand at the negotiating table. The channel was therefore dropped. The channel then tried to pressure DirecTV into taking them back by employing some juvenile tactics aimed at generating public support. This tactic failed. The rest is just rhetoric and armchair indignation. End of discussion.


This pretty much sums it up. :righton:


----------



## longrider

Here in the Denver market they did resume the Storm DirecTV ads for a couple days but now they are running legitimate ads promoting their services. The most interesting part of the ads are they are heavily promoting how they cover all platforms - PC, tablets, phones with no mention of TV coverage


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I have FiOS and checked on TWC last week. They're now playing "dramatic" music during all their spots, not just the locals on the 8. So you see the in-studio talent talking on top of some goofy music. Stupid, stupid, stupid!

Who the heck comes up with these ideas?


----------



## tonyd79

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I have FiOS and checked on TWC last week. They're now playing "dramatic" music during all their spots, not just the locals on the 8. So you see the in-studio talent talking on top of some goofy music. Stupid, stupid, stupid!
> 
> Who the heck comes up with these ideas?


Only a matter of time before they add a midget in a bikini.


----------



## Mark Holtz

From LA Observed:

*Weather to vote aye, that is the question*


> The Los Angeles City Council this week approved a resolution to push the Federal Communications Commission to "intervene in and bring to successful resolution the current dispute between DirecTV and The Weather Channel which has left millions nationwide and many in Los Angeles without important television coverage of weather..."
> 
> Leave aside the idea that any American (let alone any Angeleno) has too little access to weather news. What's interesting is the wording of the City Council resolution. A little bias toward the Weather Channel, perhaps?


FULL ARTICLE HERE

:nono2:


----------



## Phil T

You would think that they might have more important issues to spend their time on, but I guess not. :shrug:


----------



## James Long

See "weather or not" throughout the resolution? Whether or not it is the correct term. 
(Hence the word "weather" in the story headline.)


----------



## James Long

tonyd79 said:


> Only a matter of time before they add a midget in a bikini.


They tried, but Fox owns the rights to that show.


----------



## inkahauts

You would not believe how stupid the LA City Council is.


----------



## Laxguy

James Long said:


> See "weather or not" throughout the resolution? Whether or not it is the correct term.
> (Hence the word "weather" in the story headline.)


Yet, it is so poorly worded, even if it were a different version of "whether", it makes little sense. Overall, it is one of the dimmest public procs. I've ever read.


----------



## Laxguy

inkahauts said:


> You would not believe how stupid the LA City Council is.


I do now! (See previous post.)


----------



## Mark Holtz

inkahauts said:


> You would not believe how stupid the LA City Council is.


I live in California. Yes, I do. To me embarassment, I do. Why? That would be political, and not appropriate here.


----------



## TDK1044

The Weather Channel is the poster child for a business model that no longer makes sense. By going the route of acquiring very expensive on air presenters like Al Roker, they sealed their fate. A channel can no longer pass those costs on. The reality is that Al Roker gets his information from multiple sources, including the National Weather Service, and simply passes that information on to the viewers. His information is exactly the same as a Weather Nation meteoroligist costing a fraction of the amount that he does.

Weather Nation looks like it's doing the right thing. It's changing its on air personality to meet the needs of its viewers. The local five day weather is already there, and 'live' local weather radar is coming in the coming weeks. It will continue to grow and evolve.

The Weather Channel's real issue isn't DirecTV, it's the fact that Weather Nation will quickly become a far more attractive and far less expensive option to the providers.


----------



## Herdfan

TDK1044 said:


> The Weather Channel's real issue isn't DirecTV, it's the fact that Weather Nation will quickly become a far more attractive and far less expensive option to the providers.


I have to wonder if some of the negative adds TWC is running against DirecTV have less to do with DirecTV, but are more a "warning" to other providers that might consider dropping them. IOW, if you drop us this is what we will do to you. Charlie won't care, but some cableco's might.


----------



## dpeters11

inkahauts said:


> You would not believe how stupid the LA City Council is.


Well, there is Aliso Viejo that scheduled a vote to ban "Dihydrogen Monoxide" until they found out that was just water.


----------



## loudo

Herdfan said:


> I have to wonder if some of the negative adds TWC is running against DirecTV have less to do with DirecTV, but are more a "warning" to other providers that might consider dropping them. IOW, if you drop us this is what we will do to you. Charlie won't care, but some cableco's might.


Once DISH and the cable companies see the DirecTV world can still go on without TWC, they may not hesitate to drop them, also, to save money.


----------



## Herdfan

dpeters11 said:


> Well, there is Aliso Viejo that scheduled a vote to ban "Dihydrogen Monoxide" until they found out that was just water.


Seriously?


----------



## longrider

Herdfan said:


> Seriously?


http://www.nbcnews.com/id/4534017/#.UwI2m1e8_q4


----------



## Herdfan

Wow!

Reminds me of this:

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/07/09/american-women-sign-petition-end-suffrage-prank_n_3565164.html


----------



## inkahauts

Herdfan said:


> Seriously?


There's two things to know about Southern California.

One is everyone is always panicking about every thing and they love to believe anything that says something is bad for you.

The second is that every council is always ready to scratch their constituents backs even if they shouldn't.

Los Angeles city council would get requests from people to do things like add signals and if they could build something with only so much parking all the time. Council would tell the engineers to study and see what should be done. Engineers would say do this or that, no that's not enough parking etc. Council overrides says go ahead and build with less parking. Latter business comes back and asks what the city is going to do so they have more parking because people cant get to their business because there isn't enough parking around. Foolishness like that happens a lot.


----------



## James Long

loudo said:


> Once DISH and the cable companies see the DirecTV world can still go on without TWC, they may not hesitate to drop them, also, to save money.


I believe DISH is just waiting for the contract to end so they can switch. With the support of both satellite companies, WeatherNation will be even stronger than now.


----------



## PCampbell

dpeters11 said:


> Well, there is Aliso Viejo that scheduled a vote to ban "Dihydrogen Monoxide" until they found out that was just water.


Penn and Teller got Hippies to sign a petition to ban Dihydrogen monoxide, it was great. It's on you tube.


----------



## tonyd79

James Long said:


> I believe DISH is just waiting for the contract to end so they can switch. With the support of both satellite companies, WeatherNation will be even stronger than now.


And if Dish helps with the technology like Directv is, WeatherNation could deliver an amazing satellite oriented channel. Let's face it, the weather channel is still a cable (local headend) focused system.


----------



## RAD

Does anyone know if dropping TWC will effect DIRECTV's ability to have the STB's notify you when there's a weather warning issued for your zip code? Haven't had any warnings here since TWC was dropped, wondering if anyone has seen this work since then.


----------



## tonyd79

RAD said:


> Does anyone know if dropping TWC will effect DIRECTV's ability to have the STB's notify you when there's a weather warning issued for your zip code? Haven't had any warnings here since TWC was dropped, wondering if anyone has seen this work since then.


I never saw one with TWC. How did it work?


----------



## fleckrj

I get my warnings from my local TV station's Android app. I have never received a severe weather notice from my DirecTV box.


----------



## loudo

RAD said:


> Does anyone know if dropping TWC will effect DIRECTV's ability to have the STB's notify you when there's a weather warning issued for your zip code? Haven't had any warnings here since TWC was dropped, wondering if anyone has seen this work since then.


Those came from TWC but I never saw them work unless you were tuned to TWC, which you probably could see the warning without an alert going off. Any weather alert is useless unless you have the TV on, that is why I don't rely on anything but a NOAA radio, that monitors and alerts 24/7, for weather alerts.


----------



## hasan

loudo said:


> Those came from TWC but I never saw them work unless you were tuned to TWC, which you probably could see the warning without an alert going off. Any weather alert is useless unless you have the TV on, that is why I don't rely on anything but a NOAA radio, that monitors and alerts 24/7, for weather alerts.


...and that illustrates the difference between "safety" (which only the NOAA (NWS) can provide via the SAME alert system), and "entertainment" which the satellite weather channels specialize in.

That distinction seems to get lost in the hyperbolic discussions of the relative merits of one weather channel vs. another. It was deliberately introduced as such by TWC, which utterly destroyed their credibility in my estimation. At this point, anyone other than TWC is worth a look, as TWC can't be trusted to be even remotely honest in their presentations. TWC is entertainment at best, and insipid at worst. WN has a nice start, I hope they keep it up. Accu-Weather will be interesting to follow as they come along later this year.

As far as TWC is concerned, I hope they never come back to DirecTV. Good riddance.


----------



## Jon J

Jim Cantori was in Nashville yesterday and he was treated like a rock star by some of the local media. The Daily Disgrace interview concentrated only on how much he enjoyed being recognized and adored wherever he goes. However, his visit did help the local weather guys/gals continue the hype of the predicted weather event last night. It's been a frenzy of panty wadding predictions of heavy rains, high straight-line winds and possible tornadoes for a week.

Sure enough, within the time frame predicted it did rain, the wind blew and a couple of upper level "rotations" were spotted. But, the world did not come to an end as had almost been predicted but the local weather guys/gals were able to again show off their latest computer graphics, touch screens and green-screen contortions.

I've not checked but there must be some pending event that requires Cantori's presence since he has move on. Lets face it, without him it's not really important weather.


----------



## tonyd79

Jon J said:


> Jim Cantori was in Nashville yesterday and he was treated like a rock star by some of the local media. The Daily Disgrace interview concentrated only on how much he enjoyed being recognized and adored wherever he goes. However, his visit did help the local weather guys/gals continue the hype of the predicted weather event last night. It's been a frenzy of panty wadding predictions of heavy rains, high straight-line winds and possible tornadoes for a week.
> 
> Sure enough, within the time frame predicted it did rain, the wind blew and a couple of upper level "rotations" were spotted. But, the world did not come to an end as had almost been predicted but the local weather guys/gals were able to again show off their latest computer graphics, touch screens and green-screen contortions.
> 
> I've not checked but there must be some pending event that requires Cantori's presence since he has move on. Lets face it, without him it's not really important weather.


Exactly. I keep remembering during a recent tropical storm, he went to Wilkes-Barre, PA (site of horrible flooding during Agnes in the 70s) and was on the land side of the river dikes. He almost lamented that the dikes held and keep screeching that the little bit of water than trickled through the joints was "THE RIVER!" coming in land. Never mind that it was raining cats and dogs and THE RIVER water contributed minimal amounts of water on the lawn.

Cantore is the car wreck portion of auto racing.


----------



## SayWhat?

Jon J said:


> It's been a frenzy of panty wadding predictions of heavy rains, high straight-line winds and possible tornadoes for a week.
> 
> Sure enough, within the time frame predicted it did rain, the wind blew and a couple of upper level "rotations" were spotted. But, the world did not come to an end as had almost been predicted


So far, I only see about 15 Tornado reports for yesterday. They were all in Illinois and not all are confirmed yet.

Definitely nothing major as far as outbreaks go.


----------



## Gordon Shumway

How TWC maintains some semblance of being the "go to" weather service is beyond me. I have looked extensively in the past at TWC, Accuweather, and the NWS. Accuweather pretty much mirrors the NWS, but TWC puts their own spin on the NWS stuff. Needless to say their spin is atrocious.

I live in FL in a very Temperature sensitive area for growing things like pineapples. The difference in forecast in winter can be as much as 5-7 degrees for the low, and the TWC is always on the wrong end of accurate. If I relied on the TWC, all my temp sensitive plants would die every winter. I switched to the Accuweather App on my phone long ago, and will never go back to TWC.

Hurricane season is important down here, and TWC is the absolute last place I will go for information. Intellicast hurricane coverage on the web puts them to shame.


----------



## Laxguy

Not all that glistens (Cantore and the like) is gold. There will always be folks who'll take show over substance. Look at the Yahoos (J. Swift version) who posted on TWC's FB page.


----------



## SayWhat?

Gordon Shumway said:


> Hurricane season is important down here, and *TWC* is the absolute last place I will go for information. *Intellicast* hurricane coverage on the web puts them to shame.


Same company.


----------



## mnassour

It's nice that all this has finally died down...shows just how unimportant TWC had become.


----------



## James Long

mnassour said:


> It's nice that all this has finally died down...shows just how unimportant TWC had become.


Sarcasm?


----------



## HerntDawg

I have enjoyed Weather Underground for many years, I don't know that I want any of you to though..


----------



## SayWhat?

HerntDawg said:


> I have enjoyed Weather Underground for many years, I don't know that I want any of you to though..


They were assimilated by the TWC Borgernaut too.

Divestiture anyone?


----------



## Bambler

James Long said:


> Sarcasm?


This entire thread reminds me of a jilted lover: I never needed her anyways; she's ugly and worthless; I'm better off without her...

Let's keep this thread going to show them how unimportant TWC really is...


----------



## Laxguy

Kinda depends on who is the jilter and who is the jiltee, no? 

TWC is important because it had a small but rabid following, and its dismissal sets a precedent for future negotiations.


----------



## Herdfan

Laxguy said:


> TWC is important because it had a small but rabid following, and its dismissal sets a precedent for future negotiations.


I am sure there are those who might not care about TWC, but are worried that a niche channel they like could suffer the same fate.

I think TWC should be more worried than DirecTV customers. They overplayed their hand and got called on it. Wait until they need to deal with Charlie.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I was in a hotel room watching TWC coverage of the rainstorms hitting California. All of a sudden, they end their coverage and start showing a reality TV show (Coast Guard in Oregon - a repeat that had been shown at least 5 times previously).

Gee, TWC - Thanks for keeping me safe!


----------



## mnassour

James Long said:


> Sarcasm?


Not really....there were two days without a post here. BTW, are any negotiations even scheduled or is it all over?


----------



## Laxguy

Not sure, but I thought I heard the obese female warbling in the wings.


----------



## jimmie57

mnassour said:


> Not really....there were two days without a post here. BTW, are any negotiations even scheduled or is it all over?


Speculation on my part: I think DirecTV made a contract with Weather Nation and TWC will not have another chance until it is negotiating time again with Weather Nation. Probably in 1 to 3 years.


----------



## TDK1044

This issue has been over for several weeks. TWC is not coming back, and if they don't update their business model, the channel will be bounced off other providers too when their carriage license is up for renewal.


----------



## peds48

mnassour said:


> Not really....there were two days without a post here. BTW, are any negotiations even scheduled or is it all over?


and you had to post something to bring it back up


----------



## dpeters11

jimmie57 said:


> Speculation on my part: I think DirecTV made a contract with Weather Nation and TWC will not have another chance until it is negotiating time again with Weather Nation. Probably in 1 to 3 years.


We might still get Accuweather. Nothing wrong with both.


----------



## alnielsen

The question, if we have both, which will be integrated into Directv like the TWC was and WN is starting to.


----------



## inkahauts

Why wouldn't both have apps and local. The only one that wouldn't would maybe be active channel.


----------



## Herdfan

TDK1044 said:


> This issue has been over for several weeks. TWC is not coming back, and if they don't update their business model, the channel will be bounced off other providers too when their carriage license is up for renewal.


Especially if The Accuweather Channel is any good.

Maybe we need a poll as to how many providers will dump them before they figure it out. :rotfl: I have the number at 3. DirecTV plus 2 more.


----------



## James Long

inkahauts said:


> Why wouldn't both have apps and local. The only one that wouldn't would maybe be active channel.


They can probably make more money having an exclusive weather app. There is value in being "the" channel, "the" source for information on weather vs being one of many. If I were negotiating for TWC or any other weather channel I'd either have exclusive carriage written into the contract or write in a higher rate that would automatically be charged if a competing channel be carried.



Herdfan said:


> Maybe we need a poll as to how many providers will dump them before they figure it out. :rotfl: I have the number at 3. DirecTV plus 2 more.


I believe TWC has it figured out. They have launched a few attacks in the waning days of carriage and after their contract expired but losing ONE provider of size is enough to send the message that they are not the only weather channel possible.


----------



## Herdfan

James Long said:


> I believe TWC has it figured out. They have launched a few attacks in the waning days of carriage and after their contract expired but losing ONE provider of size is enough to send the message that they are not the only weather channel possible.


But they also need to understand people want weather, not reality shows. That one is going to take them longer because an executive has his career hitched to them and will ride that puppy into the ground before admitting being wrong.


----------



## James Long

The reality shows are not bad ... people watch them and they seem to serve the purpose that they were added for - to reduce costs to the programmer and increase viewership at times where the weather itself is boring. But that approach leaves them in trouble when weather needs to be covered after 8pm ET/5pm PT. They have to make a financial decision on whether or not providing the extra live coverage is worth the money. If they decide that having a team of meteorologists come in for 8pm ET + is going to bring them more viewership and income than the semi-popular reality programming.

They have probably overvalued their network. At a time where they reached a tipping point with DirecTV.

Perhaps they didn't get enough credit for the other value they bring to a provider ... the on demand weather available on the receivers that make having The Weather Company's content valuable. Or perhaps that was overvalued as well.


----------



## tonyd79

James Long said:


> The reality shows are not bad ... people watch them and they seem to serve the purpose that they were added for - to reduce costs to the programmer and increase viewership at times where the weather itself is boring. But that approach leaves them in trouble when weather needs to be covered after 8pm ET/5pm PT. They have to make a financial decision on whether or not providing the extra live coverage is worth the money. If they decide that having a team of meteorologists come in for 8pm ET + is going to bring them more viewership and income than the semi-popular reality programming.They have probably overvalued their network. At a time where they reached a tipping point with DirecTV.Perhaps they didn't get enough credit for the other value they bring to a provider ... the on demand weather available on the receivers that make having The Weather Company's content valuable. Or perhaps that was overvalued as well.


They overvalued their entire offering to a provider. The tv app is a shadow of what their mobile apps are and what their webpage used to be.

As for cost and the reality shows, they lost their way in becoming star driven rather than weather driven. The cost of a team of real meteorologists is not high enough to drive them to other programming. (See Weather Nation.) Their signing of bigger and bigger weather media stars is costly, however.

They completely lost their way. They saw themselves as rock stars when good solid weather reporting is more like a polka band.


----------



## Laxguy

I hate to think of Al Roker a star of anything, but more power to him as he's been able to parlay a lot of nothing into a bundle.


----------



## Herdfan

James Long said:


> The reality shows are not bad ... people watch them and they seem to serve the purpose that they were added for - to reduce costs to the programmer and increase viewership at times where the weather itself is boring. But that approach leaves them in trouble when weather needs to be covered after 8pm ET/5pm PT. *They have to make a financial decision on whether or not providing the extra live coverage is worth the money. If they decide that having a team of meteorologists come in for 8pm ET + is going to bring them more viewership and income than the semi-popular reality programming.*
> 
> They have probably overvalued their network. At a time where they reached a tipping point with DirecTV.


It sure can't cost them $3M per month to have a team in studio from 7pm ET to 12am PT. That is an 8 hour block where they needed to be showing weather. Then late night go to reality shows, but be back in studio at 6am ET til 9pm PT.

I don't think DirecTV would have been able to drop them so easily if they still showed weather 24/7. The reality is most people who watched them for the weather quit watching. Those who like the reality shows can see similar shows on other networks.


----------



## Mariah2014

If not those exact same programs on other networks. Some of the reality programing came from channels like MSNBC.


Herdfan said:


> It sure can't cost them $3M per month to have a team in studio from 7pm ET to 12am PT. That is an 8 hour block where they needed to be showing weather. Then late night go to reality shows, but be back in studio at 6am ET til 9pm PT.
> 
> I don't think DirecTV would have been able to drop them so easily if they still showed weather 24/7. The reality is most people who watched them for the weather quit watching. Those who like the reality shows can see similar shows on other networks.


----------



## tonyd79

Star power. They have Jim Cantore reading a radar map to us in the nbc stadium series hockey game in Chicago. Because he is more qualified than anyone else. 

Want to cut costs, weather channel? Stop sending Cantore to every dog fight in North America and can the reality programming.


----------



## ELMWOOD

TWC is past all of this and moved on. You guy's are the ones who are butt hurt it seems. I do not think other providers are going to cancel at the end of the contract so life will go on.


----------



## Laxguy

ELMWOOD said:


> TWC is past all of this and moved on. You guy's are the ones who are butt hurt it seems. I do not think other providers are going to cancel at the end of the contract so life will go on.


Life will go on, contract or not.
What guys are hurt? [The plural of guy is "guys"]. Hardly anyone at DIRECTV® is crying in his beer


----------



## James Long

ELMWOOD said:


> TWC is past all of this and moved on. You guy's are the ones who are butt hurt it seems. I do not think other providers are going to cancel at the end of the contract so life will go on.


Perhaps TWC has moved on ... I have not heard of a full page ad condemning DirecTV this week - and the "keep the weather channel" website now redirects to weather.com. Perhaps they have finally come to their senses and decided that getting back on DirecTV is not going to happen. (Hopefully they drop their FCC complaints and stop calling for Congress to act.)

Either they have moved on or they realized that their constant reminders on air and elsewhere that they lost DirecTV was a reminder to other providers that life without TWC is possible. 

BTW: Thanks for posting. I'm glad to see that there is a topic that you feel worth adding to.


----------



## SayWhat?

tonyd79 said:


> Star power. They have Jim Cantore reading a radar map to us in the nbc stadium series hockey game in Chicago.* Because he is more qualified than anyone else.*
> 
> Want to cut costs, weather channel? Stop sending Cantore to every dog fight in North America and can the reality programming.


Forgot the sarcasm tags? He may be the least qualified to speak about weather in any given city when compared to local mets.

He is more like Geraldo Rivera compared to a journalist.


----------



## Herdfan

ELMWOOD said:


> TWC is past all of this and moved on. ......*.I do not think other providers are going to cancel at the end of the contract so life will go on.*


How much do you want to bet? I can almost guarantee DISH won't pay the $0.18 (?) they were asking of DirecTV. They may stay on, but not at the rates they were seeking. DirecTV showed them all that life does go on, so I see best case for them is a renewal at existing rates.

And we still have no idea what Accuweather is going to bring to the table. Given what WN is doing on a shoestring budget, Accuweather could completely upset the apple cart. The only "personality" they had was Joe Bastardi, (best weather forecaster ever IMHO) but he left in 2011, so they shouldn't have the celebrity overhead and can focus on the weather.


----------



## TDK1044

TWC came to the table with a 20th century business model. Gone are the days of passing on the excessive costs of someone like Al Roker, who at the end of the day passes on the same information from the same sources as every other meteorologist. The best meteorologist is a local individual who has lived in an area for 10 years or more, and who knows the local weather patterns so that he or she can assess where historical data can override the national weather service information.

The last thing you want in an on air meteorologist is an entertainer. You want someone you cant trust to give you the most accurate data. TWC either learns the lessons of its dismal carriage license negotiation with DirecTV, or they will face the same issue with other providers in the future.


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> Forgot the sarcasm tags? He may be the least qualified to speak about weather in any given city when compared to local mets.


I believe the slam was that he was more qualified than any of the other Weather Channel meteorologists (the insult aimed at other meteorologists on the channel).

Although I wonder when the last time Cantore had to actually forecast the weather using his meteorology skills. Standing in a storm and saying what one sees can be done by anyone.

(Then again, on our local channels I wonder why it takes a team of four meteorologists to basically restate what the national weather service has provided. They rarely disagree with a NWS forecast.)


----------



## James Long

TDK1044 said:


> The best meteorologist is a local individual who has lived in an area for 10 years or more, and who knows the local weather patterns so that he or she can assess where historical data can override the national weather service information.


It is important that a meteorologist be able to forecast the weather themselves and not rip and read from any source. I don't know how one defines local on a national weather forecast such as TWC, WN or AccuWeather. How does anyone on a national feed be local?

Our National Weather Service office is in our market. The meteorologists on staff are local people living in the local community. They are local individuals - not a computer that spews out data that needs additional overriding. And they are meteorologists that forecast the weather based on the raw data available - including historical patterns for the local area. They provide the rip and read weather so many others rely on for their second hand forecasting. The NWS is a primary source.

TV weather needs personalities ... I remember when TWC started and they hired good local weather people from TV stations across the country to be the face of TWC out of Atlanta. It is TV ... presentation skills count. The best forecast in the world would be ignored on TV if it were presented in a dry scientific yet accurate manor.

Cantore has left forecasting to become "Side Show Jim". Probably his best work now is done off the air in seminars where he is forced to actually use his meteorology degree and explain the weather.


----------



## TDK1044

National is where they all get the data...local is how they interpret it and pass it on. Most people don't choose to watch TV weather based on the personality of the on air personality, some may choose to watch because the station has a cute chick doing the weather, but most people choose based on proven accuracy over a long period of time. In my market, by far the most accurate meteorologist is a local radio guy who has lived here for more than 30 years. The TV puppets in suits all spout exactly the same information, and they are only accurate when the weather patterns are stable and obvious. When you want to know about severe weather and its impact, everybody listens to the radio guy.


----------



## tonyd79

TDK1044 said:


> National is where they all get the data...local is how they interpret it and pass it on. Most people don't choose to watch TV weather based on the personality of the on air personality, some may choose to watch because the station has a cute chick doing the weather, but most people choose based on proven accuracy over a long period of time. In my market, by far the most accurate meteorologist is a local radio guy who has lived here for more than 30 years. The TV puppets in suits all spout exactly the same information, and they are only accurate when the weather patterns are stable and obvious. When you want to know about severe weather and its impact, everybody listens to the radio guy.


I'm going to disagree. I've never heard anyone talk about local weather accuracy. They tend to watch the weather from the channel they watch the news.


----------



## TDK1044

The whole thing is a futile discussion. TWC is dead on DirecTV. It isn't coming back. A much cheaper alternative has been put in place. Let everyone get their weather info from whatever source they wish.


----------



## Mark Holtz

At which point do the mods close the thread?


----------



## MysteryMan

Mark Holtz said:


> At which point do the mods close the thread?


Some threads never close. They just fade away.


----------



## Mark Holtz

MysteryMan said:


> Some threads never close. They just fade away.


But, this is the undead thread. Just when you thought the issue was dead, it rises from the message grave.


----------



## Lord Vader

TDK1044 said:


> The best meteorologist is a local individual who has lived in an area for 10 years or more, and who knows the local weather patterns so that he or she can assess where historical data can override the national weather service information.


The best meteorologist (in the nation) is named Tom Skilling.

Period.


----------



## SayWhat?

Mark Holtz said:


> But, this is the undead thread. Just when you thought the issue was dead, it rises from the message grave.


Says Nosferatu.

No reason to close it that I can see.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Lord Vader said:


> The best meteorologist (in the nation) is named Tom Skilling.
> 
> Period.


he can start his own weather channel.


----------



## Lord Vader

JoeTheDragon said:


> he can start his own weather channel.


His weather forecasts/presentations are newscasts unto themselves. They're at least 5 minutes long at times, sometimes longer; and when there's severe weather, unusual weather, big snows, etc., he is, as my father says, "So excited that he's having multiple orgasms."


----------



## Herdfan

tonyd79 said:


> I'm going to disagree. I've never heard anyone talk about local weather accuracy. They tend to watch the weather from the channel they watch the news.


Actually, I think it works the other way around. They tend to watch the news from the local channel with the best weather. A good local meteorologist will pull in viewers.


----------



## TDK1044

I think it all comes down to two crucial statements.

1) The weather Channel is dead, and you won't see it again on DirecTV.

2) Most people just want to know if it's going to rain, and when. That critical information determines how women will wear their hair, and whether a man decides to wash the car or not.

:grin:


----------



## tonyd79

Herdfan said:


> Actually, I think it works the other way around. They tend to watch the news from the local channel with the best weather. A good local meteorologist will pull in viewers.


Maybe where weather is extremely critical. I've never seen that in Maryland or NE Penna where I have lived my life. The personalities and the overall tenor of the news seems to be the draws.


----------



## HerntDawg

Not sorry TWC is toast, I do wish we would get Comcast sports Northwest though....................


----------



## Herdfan

Out of town and had access to TWC on the hotel cable system. Just wanted to give everyone an idea of what they were not missing.

What the weather was doing:








What TWC thought was important:


----------



## mrro82

Herdfan said:


> Out of town and had access to TWC on the hotel cable system. Just wanted to give everyone an idea of what they were not missing.
> 
> What the weather was doing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1394328156.712163.jpg
> 
> What TWC thought was important:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1394328094.926694.jpg


And that's why Directv rightfully dropped them. TWC is a joke. I can only hope more providers follow suit and drop them. Time to send a message.

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## peds48

Herdfan said:


> Out of town and had access to TWC on the hotel cable system. Just wanted to give everyone an idea of what they were not missing.
> 
> What the weather was doing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1394328156.712163.jpg
> 
> What TWC thought was important:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1394328094.926694.jpg


Weather is a little bit bit different heh...


----------



## ejbvt

Herdfan said:


> Actually, I think it works the other way around. They tend to watch the news from the local channel with the best weather. A good local meteorologist will pull in viewers.


Absolutely.


----------



## James Long

Herdfan said:


> Out of town and had access to TWC on the hotel cable system. Just wanted to give everyone an idea of what they were not missing.


Unless that is Texas, Atlanta or nominally sunny Southern California what's the weather emergency?
It looks like the snowfall was heavy enough to put on a coat. 

Perhaps TWC needed to be on the air telling people not to panic?


----------



## Herdfan

James Long said:


> Unless that is Texas, Atlanta or nominally sunny Southern California what's the weather emergency?


For those pictures, I was in Canton, OH for a swim meet. Swimmers and their families were there from all of SE OH and WV. When we went to dinner, it was a light drizzle, when we came out, well you can see the picture from the parking lot. TWC did their best to say how important they are for weather information. Well, anyone who tried to watch TWC in their hotel to see what the weather was going to be like that eveniong, well they were SOL. Had lots of families in town not familiar with the concept of "lake effect" snow and how it just happens. So to them, TWC needed to be a source of information for the traveler. It wasn't. But saw a cool video of the USCG training.


----------



## TDK1044

To the vast majority of people, weather information is simply a component of their local News Channel. They get their daily weather info and the 5 day forecast each day. The only time they would go to a national based weather channel, would be to check out severe weather in another part of the country where they may have friends or relatives. If they need access to local weather information at a time of day when local News is not on, they will use either a tv app, a phone or tablet app, or the internet.

That's why any national based weather channel will see very low ratings most of the time. They are really only useful during an out of the ordinary weather event, or for those who will be travelling.


----------



## loudo

Out of town and having to rely on TWC. I just realized how much I *DON'T* miss it. Every time we want to see what the local weather, all we see is reality TV. I want my Weather Nation back.


----------



## mrro82

We have charter here at work and I flipped through and noticed winter storm Vulcan on the screen. Damn near shot coffee out my nose. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## tonyd79

mrro82 said:


> We have charter here at work and I flipped through and noticed winter storm Vulcan on the screen. Damn near shot coffee out my nose.
> 
> Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


Because Vulcan is the God of Fire?


----------



## kb301

mrro82 said:


> We have charter here at work and I flipped through and noticed winter storm Vulcan on the screen. Damn near shot coffee out my nose.
> 
> Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


Ha ha, good one. I don't miss the reality TV at all. Weathernation and Directv will be rolling out a severe weather mix channel this month that will show the local news channels where the severe weather is occurring. I don't know about you guys, but if there's a major storm where I am at I am looking at local news anyway as they will provide the best information.


----------



## mrro82

tonyd79 said:


> Because Vulcan is the God of Fire?


I didn't know that but now it's even more funny.

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## Lord Vader

mrro82 said:


> We have charter here at work and I flipped through and noticed winter storm Vulcan on the screen. Damn near shot coffee out my nose.
> 
> Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


Live long and prosper!


----------



## James Long

mrro82 said:


> We have charter here at work and I flipped through and noticed winter storm Vulcan on the screen. Damn near shot coffee out my nose.


I was joking earlier in the threads when I thought they would run out of names this year. Nine days to spring but only four names left?


----------



## SayWhat?

Lord Vader said:


> Live long and prosper!


Nanoo, Nanoo!!


----------



## Mariah2014

It shows you much the weather channel is truly never coming back. I'm glad for one. The keeptheweatherchannel.com site now just redirects to weather.com.


----------



## PCampbell

mshaw2715 said:


> It shows you much the weather channel is truly never coming back. I'm glad for one. The keeptheweatherchannel.com site now just redirects to weather.com.


The Weather Channel gave up so now we can give up and move on to new topics.


----------



## sigma1914

My friend writes for the site and I found this pretty funny...
http://thevane.gawker.com/sam-champions-weather-channel-premiere-flops-hard-1546904488


> Sam Champion's Weather Channel Premiere Flops...Hard
> Ouch. Viewers just aren't all that into Sam Champion's new show _America's Morning Headquarters_ (_AMHQ_), according to premiere day ratings posted by The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> That number [207,000 viewers] would not be a huge bummer for Weather - it isn't exactly a ratings force - were it not for the fact that _AMHQ_ actually fell 12 percent from the four-week time slot average. And that's following weeks of an aggressive marketing campaign from the network, which is actively trying to broaden its brand (and its audience).
> _AMHQ_'s haul had it ranking 80th in all of cable between 7 and 10 a.m.. That's below HLN's _Morning Express with Robin Meade_ (No. 52) and a Lifetime rerun of _Frasier_ (No. 66).
> To be fair, that episode of _Frasier _was a classic. Ha ha...oh Roz.
> But anyway, after weeks of The Weather Channel hyping up their new addition to the team, the premiere episode ranking "80th in all of cable" is incredibly disappointing for the network.
> Champion's new morning show aims to format itself as a true morning news program in the same vein as _Good Morning America_ or _The Today Show_, featuring non-weather news, sports, and documentary programming according to TVNewser.


----------



## James Long

> Champion's new morning show aims to format itself as a true morning news program in the same vein as Good Morning America or The Today Show, *featuring non-weather news, sports, and documentary programming* according to TVNewser.


Will they never learn? TWC doesn't stand for "The Whatever Channel". Focus on the weather.


----------



## Dude111

Its interesting when I mentioned to DirecTV that TWC has a 2nd feed that is just like WN,they didnt reply to my email.........

Weather Nation appears to be good.....But DTV could have the same thing if they carried the weather channels WEATHER ONLY feed also....


----------



## KyL416

Did you forget what you were told the 500 other times you brought that up in the other threads?

WeatherScan is not an actual channel with a national feed, it's a glorified version of Local on the 8s on a loop that is generated by an IntelliStar computer at the cable system's headend. There are no on screen meteorolgists giving an in depth forecast or anything like that on it. WeatherScan is NOTHING like WeatherNation.


----------



## SayWhat?

"had it ranking 80th in all of cable between 7 and 10 a.m.."

80th?

That high huh? I'da thunk more like 180th behind all the shopping and church channels and NASA TV.


----------



## Dude111

KyL416 said:


> Did you forget what you were told the 500 other times you brought that up in the other threads?
> 
> WeatherScan is not an actual channel with a national feed, it's a glorified version of Local on the 8s on a loop that is generated by an IntelliStar computer at the cable system's headend


Thank you...... I blindly believed what the TWC person told me which I dont do very often!

Weathernation IS LOOKING BETTER everyday!!


----------



## Lord Vader

DirecTV and WeatherNation Sign Multi-Year Deal

I guess we shouldn't expect TWC back anytime soon, huh?


----------



## longrider

Bad link, it takes you to story about the Supreme Court striking down campaign limits


----------



## jerrylove56

Still don't get the "glee" from TWC haters. We lose a channel and their happy. Rates still went up and and we lost a superior weather channel. (Yes one that shows reality shows.) Thank goodness for their phone and tablet apps. This becomes one the many "red flags" that I will use when my contract expires.

Some of My current "red flags" - continuous rate increases - loss of TWC - slow HD addition - no Epix Channel - imposing Adult icons into menu - issues with Movers program - changing anniversary date -


----------



## inkahauts

What's the changing anaversry date?

Adult icon is gone now and has been for a while, they heard the complaints.

You want to talk about increase ing costs? Epic would be considerable to everyone based on what was rumored to be what they wanted for that channel.

And just consider this. As a west coaster all of TWC reality shows where on starting at a time when I could actually watch the channel. I never got to see weather on that channel anymore. How is that useful, or superior in any way to weather nation? That may not be the case for everyone, but for west coasters, that channel is mostly useless unfortunately since they don't have an east and west coast feed. And costs go up all the time, comparison about the sports and local networks before this channel swap on that front.


----------



## Laxguy

jerrylove56 said:


> Still don't get the "glee" from TWC haters. We lose a channel and their happy. Rates still went up and and we lost a superior weather channel. (Yes one that shows reality shows.) Thank goodness for their phone and tablet apps. This becomes one the many "red flags" that I will use when my contract expires.
> 
> Some of My current "red flags" - continuous rate increases - loss of TWC - slow HD addition - no Epix Channel - imposing Adult icons into menu - issues with Movers program - changing anniversary date -


I was agnostic re TWC until they started with their crap about contacting Congress, about their hype that people will die if TWC was not on direcTV, that sort of thing. Now I hate the bas***ds.

As to the rest of your plaint, you'll be happier elsewhere, for a while.


----------



## ziggy29

Laxguy said:


> I was agnostic re TWC until they started with their crap about contacting Congress, about their hype that people will die if TWC was not on direcTV, that sort of thing. Now I hate the bas***ds.
> 
> As to the rest of your plaint, you'll be happier elsewhere, for a while.


This. I was pretty neutral on the whole thing until TWC started really hitting below the belt and started acting like DIRECTV was killing people by pulling TWC. And stuff like "Don't let DIRECTV Control the Weather?" Really? No, it was the garbage TWC was spewing while they should have been negotiating in good faith (and you don't slime a trading partner while you are negotiating with them in supposed good faith) that made me glad to see TWC's tactics blow up in their faces. TWC was making it personal.


----------



## tonyd79

Laxguy said:


> I was agnostic re TWC until they started with their crap about contacting Congress, about their hype that people will die if TWC was not on direcTV, that sort of thing. Now I hate the bas***ds.
> 
> As to the rest of your plaint, you'll be happier elsewhere, for a while.


Same. Their attitude sealed it for me.


----------



## inkahauts

To show that it can be done differently, the new Dodgers channel is still in negotiations and they are obviously not going well. But... Time Warner Cable won't even release how many new subs they have signed up or how many have said they signed up just for the channel over the last two weeks as they don't want to do anything that would hamper or anger their competitors as they try and get them to pick up the channel. That's based in a story in the Los Angeles times today. Such a different attitude than the weather channel ever had.


----------



## tonyd79

inkahauts said:


> To show that it can be done differently, the new Dodgers channel is still in negotiations and they are obviously not going well. But... Time Warner Cable won't even release how many new subs they have signed up or how many have said they signed up just for the channel over the last two weeks as they don't want to do anything that would hamper or anger their competitors as they try and get them to pick up the channel. That's based in a story in the Los Angeles times today. Such a different attitude than the weather channel ever had.


Good observation. I watched most of the dodger game and didn't see anything resembling an attack. Just the twitter hashtag that was very benign. Also a lot different than the stunts the Pac 12 pulled.


----------



## Herdfan

jerrylove56 said:


> Still don't get the "glee" from TWC haters. We lose a channel and their happy.


I am not happy about losing the channel. I am happy that someone sent a clear and concise message to them that they need to be The Weather Channel, not The Reality TV Channel (who occasionally shows weather.


----------



## PK6301

Herdfan said:


> I am not happy about losing the channel. I am happy that someone sent a clear and concise message to them that they need to be The Weather Channel, not The Reality TV Channel (who occasionally shows weather.


I was at my appointment at a VA Medical Center yesterday and I caught a few minutes of "The Weather Channel Morning Show"..It had the same format as "Today" Or "GMA" if I wanted to watch those, I would have tuned to those stations not The Weather Channel..They lost their focus..they lost 20+ million viewers... Focus on the WEATHER !!!!


----------



## Lord Vader

longrider said:


> Bad link, it takes you to story about the Supreme Court striking down campaign limits


That's weird. I linked directly to DirecTV's press release. Anyway, here's the info from the WSJ.


----------



## Bill Broderick

jerrylove56 said:


> Still don't get the "glee" from TWC haters.


I was thrilled to see DirecTV tell a content provider "Not only are we not going to pay you an increased monthly fee, you're going to cut your rates or we're dropping your channel." and then stick to their guns. Would I have preferred TWC to cave in and lower their rate? Yes. But, if losing TWC is the price that DirecTV pays to get other content providers to think twice about rate increases, then so be it.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Bill Broderick said:


> I was thrilled to see DirecTV tell a content provider "Not only are we not going to pay you an increased monthly fee, you're going to cut your rates or we're dropping your channel." and then stick to their guns. Would I have preferred TWC to cave in and lower their rate? Yes. But, if losing TWC is the price that DirecTV pays to get other content providers to think twice about rate increases, then so be it.


but they are playing fire with NBC / comcast and directv can not be with out NBCSN, NBC, CSN's, NBC,Telemundo, USA Network, Syfy, Chiller, E!, CNBC, MSNBC, Bravo, Esquire Network, and if they take over TWC sportsnet la


----------



## KyL416

NBCU is just a partial owner for TWC, Bain Capital and Blackstone Group own the bulk of the channel, they have their own affiliate relations division that's seperate from the rest of NBCU.

DirecTV renewed their contract with NBCU recently. For once there was no potential dispute involved, so it didn't get any coverage in the media. It's why we have more of their on demand content available in HD and on the go via the DirecTV app, CNBC On Demand was recently added and mun2 On Demand is in test mode, and DirecTV was recently added as one of the providers for their NOW services which offer live streams online and via their apps:
http://www.bravotv.com/now/
http://www.cnbc.com/live-tv/
http://www.eonline.com/now
http://tv.esquire.com/now
http://now.msnbc.com
http://www.mun2.tv/now
http://now.oxygen.com/
http://www.sproutonline.com/now/
http://www.syfy.com/now/
http://now.telemundo.com/
http://www.usanetwork.com/now


----------



## James Long

JoeTheDragon said:


> but they are playing fire with NBC / comcast and directv can not be with out NBCSN, NBC, CSN's, NBC,Telemundo, USA Network, Syfy, Chiller, E!, CNBC, MSNBC, Bravo, Esquire Network, and if they take over TWC sportsnet la


I do not believe carriage of TWC is worth holding all the NBC Universal channels back to leverage. NBC is only a part owner of TWC.


----------



## Davenlr

> Like a jilted lover bent on revenge, The Weather Channel is far from getting over its nasty breakup with DirecTV this past January. The Atlanta-based weather network filed an official complaint with the Federal Communications Commission on February 7, alleging that its replacement network on DirecTV - WeatherNation, which broadcasts to over 20 million homes in the United States - puts deaf and hard of hearing viewers at risk with its sometimes wildly inaccurate closed captioning.


http://thevane.gawker.com/the-weather-channels-fcc-complaint-against-competitor-1524161338


----------



## James Long

We had that story about the FCC complaint when the complaint was filed back in February.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

James Long said:


> We had that story about the FCC complaint when the complaint was filed back in February.


A similar comparison of The Weather Channel's live coverage at the same time could not be conducted as the channel was in the middle of a seven-hour long block of reality show programming.


----------



## Laxguy

James Long said:


> I do not believe carriage of TWC is worth holding all the NBC Universal channels back to leverage. NBC is only a part owner of TWC.


Agree. Now, hypothetically, if it were 100% owned, could NBC-U legally withhold other channels as leverage? Do bundling rules not apply here?


----------



## jerrylove56

So, I lose a content provider that I watched on a regular basis that provided me content that I considered important and a number of you poster, with DTV connections, imply we should be "happy." You guys must live in Colorado or a dope legal state, because whatever your smoking has got to be good. RATES went up WITHOUT the TWC, and will most likely go up the next time DTV wants to make whatever corporate profit they can squeeze from its subscribers.


----------



## ladannen

jerrylove56 said:


> RATES went up WITHOUT the TWC,


I'll correct you: Rates went up even with the drop of TWC.
The rate increase is because of the dozens of rate negotiations that happen every year. The drop of TWC just means the increase wasn't as much as it could have been.


----------



## Laxguy

jerrylove56 said:


> So, I lose a content provider that I watched on a regular basis that provided me content that I considered important and a number of you poster, with DTV connections, imply we should be "happy." You guys must live in Colorado or a dope legal state, because whatever your smoking has got to be good. RATES went up WITHOUT the TWC, and will most likely go up the next time DTV wants to make whatever corporate profit they can squeeze from its subscribers.


You have made this point many times already yet.


----------



## tonyd79

jerrylove56 said:


> So, I lose a content provider that I watched on a regular basis that provided me content that I considered important and a number of you poster, with DTV connections, imply we should be "happy."


No. Some of us are happy only because the weather channel acted the fool. No one says you have to be happy if you liked watching weather reality TV.

One more time. Most of us didn't care because the weather channel is now a reality channel and not a weather channel but were glad to see it permanently dumped once they acted like they were more important than they are.


----------



## jcwest

Hmmmmm, 64 pages and counting......


----------



## Herdfan

jcwest said:


> Hmmmmm, 64 pages and counting......


Only 3 more posts until we hit 65.

No, wait, only 2 more. ')


----------



## peds48

Herdfan said:


> Only 3 more posts until we hit 65.
> 
> No, wait, only 2 more. ')


one more... :rotfl:


----------



## LynnW

65


----------



## ATLFAN48

Thank you DTV!!! For a third rate weather station shoved down our throats. I don't waste my time with it anyway. What's going to be funny is when WN sees it's not feesible to do weather maps 24/7 long term and eventually follows TWC model. Bet it takes less than five years. Strike one Dtv.


----------



## inkahauts

Really?


----------



## James Long

I generally discount critiques from people of channels those people say they do not watch.

I don't recall seeing a lot of love for TWC before it was pulled. The hate for WN seems to be from TWC lovers who didn't say anything good about TWC until it was gone.


----------



## ATLFAN48

James Long said:


> I generally discount critiques from people of channels those people say they do not watch.
> 
> I don't recall seeing a lot of love for TWC before it was pulled. The hate for WN seems to be from TWC lovers who didn't say anything good about TWC until it was gone.


Wrong. I watched three hours of TWC daily. I have not wasted a minute on WN. My parents have watched it visiting but I won't waste my time. I want to see it fail.


----------



## inkahauts

So you have not even tried it? How do you know it's as bad as you say? And that it won't continue to get better and better over time? Where as the weather channel continued to falter and get worse lately and became completely useless to anyone on the west coast that doesn't have time in the middle of the day to watch it?

I hope the idiots at the weather channel fail because they decided to put profit and flash above the weather as much as possible.


----------



## tonyd79

ATLFAN48 said:


> Wrong. I watched three hours of TWC daily. I have not wasted a minute on WN. My parents have watched it visiting but I won't waste my time. I want to see it fail.


Three hours of weather or of ice warriors?


----------



## bnwrx

The thing that really ticks me off about WN is that everytime I tune to it, they're doing WEATHER!!!!!
Whats up with these guys!!!!

:righton:


----------



## James Long

James Long said:


> I generally discount critiques from people of channels those people say they do not watch.





ATLFAN48 said:


> Wrong. I watched three hours of TWC daily. I have not wasted a minute on WN.


I believe you have just illustrated my point ... you have not "wasted a minute on WN" yet you hate it. And as a person who watched three hours of TWC daily you seem to fall in line with the second part of my point:


James Long said:


> I don't recall seeing a lot of love for TWC before it was pulled. The hate for WN seems to be from TWC lovers who didn't say anything good about TWC until it was gone.


Did you ever post your love for TWC before it left DirecTV? Other than in the last week or so before TWC's contract ended when TWC started the public campaign to spread hate against DirecTV and WN did you ever post about how much you enjoyed TWC? Probably not.

Your abject hate for WN seems to be founded in lost love for TWC.



ATLFAN48 said:


> I want to see it fail.


That says it all.


----------



## ATLFAN48

James Long said:


> I believe you have just illustrated my point ... you have not "wasted a minute on WN" yet you hate it. And as a person who watched three hours of TWC daily you seem to fall in line with the second part of my point:
> 
> Did you ever post your love for TWC before it left DirecTV? Other than in the last week or so before TWC's contract ended when TWC started the public campaign to spread hate against DirecTV and WN did you ever post about how much you enjoyed TWC? Probably not.
> 
> Your abject hate for WN seems to be founded in lost love for TWC.
> 
> That says it all.


So I should be thanking dtv then? I can't believe the DTV fanboys won't accept that some people liked TWC and would love to have it back. There wasn't any use to say anything before it left. I expected it to always be there. Listen DTV made a choice to go in a different directon over pennies per sub. I have made the choice not to support their decision to take that money and put in the brass' pockets.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Now, is this topic dead yet?


----------



## James Long

ATLFAN48 said:


> So I should be thanking dtv then? I can't believe the DTV fanboys won't accept that some people liked TWC and would love to have it back.


Perhaps if you focused your rebuke appropriately. How about asking TWC how they could raise rates for their programming while becoming less and less popular every month? Ask TWC how they could exaggerate their importance by claiming they were a service to over 100 million homes when at best only 200 thousand homes watched the channel (all carriers) each month. Ask TWC how they could portray themselves as an important public service when they provide limited weather information in the evening and overnight hours (two "weather on the 8's" per hour during non-weather programming). Ask TWC why they abandoned the weather for other programming.

I don't expect you to thank DirecTV for not renewing programing that you and a minority of viewers liked. I expect the majority of viewers to thank DirecTV for not overpaying for content that the majority of viewers did not watch. I expect the majority of viewers to thank DirecTV for providing 24x7 weather ... the reason why TWC was on the system before TWC stopped providing 24x7 weather.


----------



## KyL416

Every few weeks something new comes up that brings the thread back. From the 80th place ratings of their much hyped morning show that debuted three weeks ago to this week's announcement that DirecTV signed a long term deal with WeatherNation.


----------



## Laxguy

ATLFAN48 said:


> So I should be thanking dtv then? I can't believe the DTV fanboys won't accept that some people liked TWC and would love to have it back. There wasn't any use to say anything before it left. I expected it to always be there. Listen DTV made a choice to go in a different directon over pennies per sub. I have made the choice not to support their decision to take that money and put in the brass' pockets.


Pennies, eh? Could there even be principles involved, such as not paying for something that is not what it says it is or was?

Edit: James' post is far more eloquent and complete than is mine.....


----------



## James Long

Not quite dead ... people keep posting.


----------



## ATLFAN48

James Long said:


> Perhaps if you focused your rebuke appropriately. How about asking TWC how they could raise rates for their programming while becoming less and less popular every month? Ask TWC how they could exaggerate their importance by claiming they were a service to over 100 million homes when at best only 200 thousand homes watched the channel (all carriers) each month. Ask TWC how they could portray themselves as an important public service when they provide limited weather information in the evening and overnight hours (two "weather on the 8's" per hour during non-weather programming). Ask TWC why they abandoned the weather for other programming.
> 
> I don't expect you to thank DirecTV for not renewing programing that you and a minority of viewers liked. I expect the majority of viewers to thank DirecTV for not overpaying for content that the majority of viewers did not watch. I expect the majority of viewers to thank DirecTV for providing 24x7 weather ... the reason why TWC was on the system before TWC stopped providing 24x7 weather.


In my opinion my rebuke was focused appropriately.


----------



## James Long

ATLFAN48 said:


> In my opinion my rebuke was focused appropriately.


You hate WN because you lost TWC? Yep. It makes as much sense as hating BeIN Sports because DirecTV stopped carrying GOL.


----------



## SayWhat?

Despite not having the important public service no one can be safe without, no one has died yet that I know of that lost TWC on DirecTV.


----------



## tonyd79

James Long said:


> You hate WN because you lost TWC? Yep. It makes as much sense as hating BeIN Sports because DirecTV stopped carrying GOL.


Congratulations, James. You've become a directv fan boy. It's been a long trip.


----------



## Davenlr

ATLFAN48 said:


> In my opinion my rebuke was focused appropriately.


The ATL in your user name wouldn't stand for Atlanta, the home base of TWC would it?


----------



## inkahauts

tonyd79 said:


> Congratulations, James. You've become a directv fan boy. It's been a long trip.


:lol:


----------



## inkahauts

I want to see twc fail because I can't stand their IMHO unethical attempts to get DIRECTV to put them back in the air at whatever price they wanted. Has nothing tondo with how I feel about DIRECTV at all. 

And I'm still waiting for alt to read my point I made earlier about twc vs wn. I just hope he sees it from my perspective on why twc had completely failed the west coast. Completely.


----------



## ATLFAN48

It does but it has nothing to do with the TWC and everything to do with the Braves. I actually live in Virginia. I am against content removal in any way shape or form. I will never agree with DTV's stance on this. I watched TWC every morning 8-11. I said in January and I'll say it again. There is no way this went down just over money. White and crowd saw it as an opprotunity to make a point to the content providers and thats what they did. I will not support this decision by watching a third rate substitute. Hopefully someday after weathernation is dead and gone someone will come to their senses and restore TWC to the lineup. As far as TWC goes, I'll admit their post removal actions have not really been smart to say the least. But, none of us would be happy about taking a paycut at contract or review time. Very few of us would volunteer to take the kind of one White proposed.


----------



## James Long

As for me ... I am waiting for TWC's contract with DISH to expire so Weather Nation can come back to DISH. I miss having 24x7 weather, and with the backing of DirecTV and DISH WeatherNation will have financing to improve. AccuWeather is coming to the marketplace in a few months as well.

I don't want to see TWC die ... but if they are reduced to cable only ... or Comcast/Time Warner Cable only ... they will still "exist". They will just be "a" weather channel - not "the one and only" weather channel.

TWC on cable works well ... with localization and cut ins for actual local emergencies. TWC on satellite? Sorry, others can do better.


----------



## richard1428

ATLFAN48 said:


> It does but it has nothing to do with the TWC and everything to do with the Braves. I actually live in Virginia. I am against content removal in any way shape or form. I will never agree with DTV's stance on this. ....
> Very few of us would volunteer to take the kind of one White proposed.


You're right sir. Directv should always agree with new overpriced negociations. Because costumers dont deserve to have their favorite channel been taken down, because they are capable of paying 500 dolars a month


----------



## richard1428

Wasn't cheaper for TWC to bundle a second channel for their reality and entertainment stuff? I agree TWC does have a better technogy for weather. And also their reality shows are not bad. 
But people need a 24/7 weather channel. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone con DBSTalk


----------



## JoeTheDragon

richard1428 said:


> Wasn't cheaper for TWC to bundle a second channel for their reality and entertainment stuff? I agree TWC does have a better technogy for weather. And also their reality shows are not bad.
> But people need a 24/7 weather channel.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone con DBSTalk


TWC maybe of been able to do an weather scan in HD for all of the USA. Dish has are few weather scan SD feeds that cover muilt citys but it on in a few DMA's


----------



## inkahauts

ATLFAN48 said:


> It does but it has nothing to do with the TWC and everything to do with the Braves. I actually live in Virginia. I am against content removal in any way shape or form. I will never agree with DTV's stance on this. I watched TWC every morning 8-11. I said in January and I'll say it again. There is no way this went down just over money. White and crowd saw it as an opprotunity to make a point to the content providers and thats what they did. I will not support this decision by watching a third rate substitute. Hopefully someday after weathernation is dead and gone someone will come to their senses and restore TWC to the lineup. As far as TWC goes, I'll admit their post removal actions have not really been smart to say the least. But, none of us would be happy about taking a paycut at contract or review time. Very few of us would volunteer to take the kind of one White proposed.


In this business wouldn't you say in this business doing good will usually get a raise? And if you are doing bad you should take a pay cut. The service they provided overall dropped.

They changed their programming so it dininished it's value to DIRECTV. Are you dying DIRECTV should still take what ever deal is offered?

How about the pac12 channel? DIRECTV had the games before but they created a new station and DIRECTV said we aren't going to pay that much extra. Same with the new Dodgers channel. Should DIRECTV just accept those increases since they had that programming before? And we are talking ten and fifteen fold type increases. Where do you draw the line?


----------



## damondlt

inkahauts said:


> I want to see twc fail because I can't stand their IMHO unethical attempts to get DIRECTV to put them back in the air at whatever price they wanted. Has nothing tondo with how I feel about DIRECTV at all.
> .


Apparently it does.

I dont feel bad for billion dollar companies, clearly you do.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## tonyd79

ATLFAN48 said:


> It does but it has nothing to do with the TWC and everything to do with the Braves. I actually live in Virginia. I am against content removal in any way shape or form. I will never agree with DTV's stance on this. I watched TWC every morning 8-11. I said in January and I'll say it again. There is no way this went down just over money. White and crowd saw it as an opprotunity to make a point to the content providers and thats what they did. I will not support this decision by watching a third rate substitute. Hopefully someday after weathernation is dead and gone someone will come to their senses and restore TWC to the lineup. As far as TWC goes, I'll admit their post removal actions have not really been smart to say the least. But, none of us would be happy about taking a paycut at contract or review time. Very few of us would volunteer to take the kind of one White proposed.


So, your solution to a channel being taken away is for a different channel to go away.


----------



## Laxguy

Almost all posts recently are either emotionally connected to one thing or another, or are rebuttals of other's statements. It really seems like this horse has been flogged beyond all recognition....


----------



## ATLFAN48

tonyd79 said:


> So, your solution to a channel being taken away is for a different channel to go away.


Its the only recourse as a consumer. Writing gets you a canned response. Calling gets a computer screen response from a csr. So the only protest I have is to not watch WN. I can tell by the honest responses in this thread I'm not missing much.


inkahauts said:


> In this business wouldn't you say in this business doing good will usually get a raise? And if you are doing bad you should take a pay cut. The service they provided overall dropped.
> 
> They changed their programming so it dininished it's value to DIRECTV. Are you dying DIRECTV should still take what ever deal is offered?
> 
> How about the pac12 channel? DIRECTV had the games before but they created a new station and DIRECTV said we aren't going to pay that much extra. Same with the new Dodgers channel. Should DIRECTV just accept those increases since they had that programming before? And we are talking ten and fifteen fold type increases. Where do you draw the line?


I don't draw a line. Personally I'd like to see DTV have an even higher tier where some of those channels that are missing are offered. Live up to the claim of being the leader. I don't like the direction DTV is heading with moves like this. Sports is the reason I came to DTV but things have changed. MLB.tv is better than EI because I can watch replays if I miss the game live, if there is a streaming option for NFL once thats settled I may just leave in 2015.


----------



## sigma1914

ATLFAN48 said:


> ...I don't like the direction DTV is heading with moves like this. Sports is the reason I came to DTV but things have changed. MLB.tv is better than EI because I can watch replays if I miss the game live, if there is a streaming option for NFL once thats settled I may just leave in 2015.


And now MLB.tv is included with EI. You don't like that direction?????


----------



## tonyd79

ATLFAN48 said:


> Its the only recourse as a consumer. Writing gets you a canned response. Calling gets a computer screen response from a csr. So the only protest I have is to not watch WN.


Which, if you are not a Nielsen family, does absolutely nothing. Feel free to watch without fear of consequences.

As for WN, what you are missing is WEATHER. You never answered me on what you watched on TWC for three hours a day. FWIW, there is even less weather on TWC these days as they went GMA/Today Show in the morning rather than weather.


----------



## ATLFAN48

tonyd79 said:


> Which, if you are not a Nielsen family, does absolutely nothing. Feel free to watch without fear of consequences.
> 
> As for WN, what you are missing is WEATHER. You never answered me on what you watched on TWC for three hours a day. FWIW, there is even less weather on TWC these days as they went GMA/Today Show in the morning rather than weather.


I watched 8 am to 11 am.


----------



## ATLFAN48

sigma1914 said:


> And now MLB.tv is included with EI. You don't like that direction?????


I do like that, but just getting MLB.tv by itself will be cheaper in 2015 and you get replays to watch the day games at night.


----------



## richard1428

ATLFAN48 said:


> Personally I'd like to see DTV have an even higher tier where some of those channels that are missing are offered.


You know that those companies dont want their channels being offered that way. That's one of the reasons we dont have pac12. They want the channel on the basic tiers.


----------



## tonyd79

ATLFAN48 said:


> I watched 8 am to 11 am.


Which is now a Good Morning America/Today Show clone rather than weather. They changed that over after DirecTV dumped them, but it was in the plans for some time.


----------



## James Long

ATLFAN48 said:


> I can tell by the honest responses in this thread I'm not missing much.


"Honest responses"? So anyone who disagrees with you is dishonest? 

You are entitled to your opinion ... so are others.



ATLFAN48 said:


> I watched 8 am to 11 am.





tonyd79 said:


> Which is now a Good Morning America/Today Show clone rather than weather. They changed that over after DirecTV dumped them, but it was in the plans for some time.


The poorly rated "Good Morning America/Today Show clone". But I suppose that is the fault of the evil DirecTV.


----------



## tonyd79

James Long said:


> "Honest responses"? So anyone who disagrees with you is dishonest? You are entitled to your opinion ... so are others. The poorly rated "Good Morning America/Today Show clone". But I suppose that is the fault of the evil DirecTV.


Yeah. I was wondering because ATL could've been someone who watched the reality shows yet he watched three hours of weather that doesn't exist anymore even if he had the channel.


----------



## inkahauts

damondlt said:


> Apparently it does.
> 
> I dont feel bad for billion dollar companies, clearly you do.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


How do you figure? I resent twc for claiming my personal safety is an issue and that because of that DIRECTV and ALL (cause let's face it that was what they where saying) providers must carry their channel. It's completely unethical hogwash to even attempt that argument and I want to see them go away. Add to that they don't have the weather in during my normally home hours and they are even more full if it.

How is wanting to see them fail make me someone who feels bad for billion dollar companies? :lol:


----------



## inkahauts

richard1428 said:


> You know that those companies dont want their channels being offered that way. That's one of the reasons we dont have pac12. They want the channel on the basic tiers.


True but I think at some point companies will have to have more teirs and packages and then it will be easier to again carry everything. But it will be about five to ten more years for that I think.


----------



## PCampbell

ALTFAN48 Can you switch providers? We all can be happy then.


----------



## inkahauts

Well this thread should really be closed and Altfan should be happy.

It at least steered back to just talk about weather nation.


----------



## Herdfan

Last post in before the lock. 

Been a fun ride.


----------



## jerrylove56

Hooray.


----------



## jerrylove56

tonyd79 said:


> No. Some of us are happy only because the weather channel acted the fool. No one says you have to be happy if you liked watching weather reality TV.
> 
> One more time. Most of us didn't care because the weather channel is now a reality channel and not a weather channel but were glad to see it permanently dumped once they acted like they were more important than they are.


Well. It appears the anti TWC can now find some other topic to wail on. Oh yea, I wonder how long the reality show ban lasts? As I posted more than a 2-months ago, DTV used this as a spin to justify its rate increase, period.


----------



## AntAltMike

I see that my local Gannett/CBS affiliate WUSA Washington, DC, just added Weather Nation as a subchannel, replacing its local Doppler Weather.

I did some checking to see if Weather Nation had taken advantage of their exposure to get a foothold in the broadcast TV market, but my check of their Wikipedia page history shows that they have been holding steady at about 30 broadcast television affiliate from before they were first substituted for The Weather Channel on DirecTV. They aren't available via broadcast in any of the largest markets, but are on the air in Atlanta, Washington, DC and Boston.


----------



## dmricke

Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water, TWC is coming back according to the WSJ, CNN, and USA Today.


----------



## MysteryMan

jerrylove56 said:


> Well. It appears the anti TWC can now find some other topic to wail on. Oh yea, I wonder how long the reality show ban lasts? As I posted more than a 2-months ago, DTV used this as a spin to justify its rate increase, period.


Of course you have proof to back up your statement. :sure:


----------



## mike1977

Too bad the agreement wasn't to cut their reality programming by 100%!


----------



## PCampbell

They will not cut reality programming but we can cut this thread.


----------



## James Long

Herdfan said:


> Last post in before the lock.


Not quite. 

But since there is a new thread and there is no need for duplicate conversation -
See you in the new thread!
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211550-report-weather-channel-returning/


----------

